# Official History Forum Draft Sign-Up/Discussion Thread #2



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

:mark: ABH do you think we should make a rule for the card, like I remember seeing someone having just put down the matches E.G lesnar vs benoit throughout his card but his opponent wrote out a description for each match and I couldn't help but feel that that helped him in the voting process?


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

In.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Bob-Carcass said:


> :mark: ABH do you think we should make a rule for the card, like I remember seeing someone having just put down the matches E.G lesnar vs benoit throughout his card but his opponent wrote out a description for each match and I couldn't help but feel that that helped him in the voting process?


I would encourage players to write at least a small description since I feel that allows them to give voters reasons why they put two particular stars together. For example, I had Tajiri vs Super Crazy as one of my opening matches in the previous draft. A lot of people probably didn't know about their epic ECW rivalry, but my description alluded to that and may have made the match more enticing to them. However, if someone doesn't want to write a description they don't have to.



Isotopes said:


> In.


Awesome. (Y) Will add you to the OP.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

I would love to join this, I voted in the last one, and followed it the way through, its a really cool idea


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Mr Cook said:


> I would love to join this, I voted in the last one, and followed it the way through, its a really cool idea


Excellent, you're in. (Y)


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

I know that Johnbon89-HBK wants to do this aswell, I pm'd him but he definetly wants in.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yup, I PM'd him earlier but he hasn't been on since yesterday. He'll see my PM once he comes online and probably come and sign up.


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

This sounds exciting and seems fairly straightforward. Is there an old thread I could look at to further get a feel for this game?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes. This is the previous draft sign-up/discussion thread - http://www.wrestlingforum.com/games...ry-forum-discussion-draft-sign-up-thread.html

This is the draft thread for picks only. I will post the new one of these once all the players are finalized - http://www.wrestlingforum.com/games...istory-draft-thread-post-selections-here.html

And here is the final match, where I managed to win and thus got the opportunity to host this draft - http://www.wrestlingforum.com/games...se-vote-fourth-wall-vs-alienbountyhunter.html


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Yup, I PM'd him earlier but he hasn't been on since yesterday. He'll see my PM once he comes online and probably come and sign up.


Oh, shit, I hope he signs on soon because I don't want someone else to take is place, I know he was really keen on doing this.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

It should be fine. Like I said in the OP, if the demand is there it's easy enough to allow more players in. Since we're already over 16, the bracketology won't be 1 vs 1 the whole way through anyway so it's no hassle to add more players. A triple threat match or two will be needed.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Can't wait! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Can't wait! :mark: :mark:


Same, games and trivia section is fucking awesome atm, why don't you or ABH do PWA?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Can't wait! Don't know how I missed the sign-ups for the last one though..


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bob-Carcass said:


> Same, games and trivia section is fucking awesome atm, why don't you or ABH do PWA?


I'm already doing PWC and running Big Brother along with the fact I'll be doing this soon too. Probably wouldn't find the time.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

:mark: Can't wait. I think I've got a much better strategy, but this new draft rule might make it interesting. :hmm:


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Daiko said:


> Can't wait! Don't know how I missed the sign-ups for the last one though..


Me either....it was all very secretive :side:



The Fourth Wall said:


> I'm already doing PWC and running Big Brother along with the fact I'll be doing this soon too. Probably wouldn't find the time.


Ah! PWA>>>>>PWC.... I missed BB sign up too :lol yeah you were unlucky last time around, I wonder how you'll do this time with ABH gone.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bob-Carcass said:


> Ah! PWA>>>>>PWC.... I missed BB sign up too :lol yeah you were unlucky last time around, I wonder how you'll do this time with ABH gone.


Hope I can make the Final again, at least.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Will go with the flow on this one. That always seemed to work for me


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I'm already doing PWC and running Big Brother along with the fact I'll be doing this soon too. Probably wouldn't find the time.


You think you've got it bad here.. I'm doing this, PWC, NXT Reviews, Pokemon of the Week, constantly searching for new Pokemon/Smash Bros news.


----------



## __Rock__ (May 29, 2013)

in


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Awesome.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This is going to be a STACKED Draft.

Need to step up my game, yo.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

One more GUYS.

Can we start the draft today pretty please? What's the pick timing again?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Hopefully I am around for the end this time 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> One more GUYS.
> 
> Can we start the draft today pretty please? What's the pick timing again?


8 hours this time. That's what most people suggested would be a better time.

Yeah we can probably start it later today, though I do want to see if more people want to join after we hit the magic 20. If not it's no biggie though.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

should be really fun, Im a first timer so hopefully I dont get destroyed by the vets


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Can't wait to do this. I really need to redeem myself this time.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

redskins25 said:


> should be really fun, Im a first timer so hopefully I dont get destroyed by the vets


We're known as Veterans? Ooo, I feel special!


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Damn, I'm so anxious for this one.

Somebody else needs to join ASAP because I'd love to start today, JS .


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

It should be fine. In the previous sign up thread it took ages for everyone to sign up, and that was 16 people. So to get one more at least should be easy enough.


----------



## __Rock__ (May 29, 2013)

Sign or I'll









NO RUSH


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Can't wait for this to get started!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey...thanks ABH for helping to continue the History Draft Trend :mark:

It's good to see people signing up for another round of battles!

This time around i have no strategy :lol

I like how everyone WHO WAS IN THE FIRST DRAFT has to pick someone they hadn't chosen this time lol


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Glad that's only the first or second rounds cause it'd be nearly impossible to avoid drafting anybody you drafted last time. 

So for me that means no Bret Hart and no Jeff Hardy....nothing too major.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah I put that in just to create a freshness this time. Obviously everyone has their favourites so they might have been inclined to pick them again had they managed to pick them up last time.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Makes sense.

I can't wait for this shit to get started.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Damn, that's a lot of people.


----------



## Johnbon89-HBK (May 31, 2013)

I'm in!!!!!!


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

That makes twenty! :mark:


----------



## __Rock__ (May 29, 2013)

Bob-Carcass said:


> That makes twenty! :mark:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Bob-Carcass said:


> That makes twenty! :mark:


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Lets get this shit underway!!


----------



## __Rock__ (May 29, 2013)

Waiting for ABH to come online!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

20 people!! Wow..remarkable!!! Love how this has picked up...Folks it's going to be a slobberknocker!!! :mark:

Last time i had a small theme..this time im just picking whoever :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> 20 people!! Wow..remarkable!!! Love how this has picked up...Folks it's going to be a slobberknocker!!! :mark:
> 
> Last time i had a small theme..this time im just picking whoever :lol


That strategy got me to the Final. So it works.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm assembling the biggest group of Jobbers the world has ever seen and I'm coast through to the final through sheer comedic quality. #ComeAtMe #GGNORENOOBS #Daiko4President


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I already know my first pick. Hope no one picks it so I'm hoping for a early pick in the draft. Lets get this shit rollin :mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Everyone's first pick is Stone Cold Steve Austin, come on, let's be serious. Just gotta' hope and pray I'm first.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I'm not picking SCSA if I'm first up. Did that last time, gonna go for something else this time around.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Everyone's first pick is Stone Cold Steve Austin, come on, let's be serious. Just gotta' hope and pray I'm first.


Yeah he's not my first pick either :cool2


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Johnbon89-HBK said:


> I'm in!!!!!!


Excellent, that makes 20.

I've already written up the blurb for the Draft Thread, so all that's left to do is randomize everyone and then I'll post it and we can get underway. (Y)


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

in honest if I win ill be happy as its my boyhood dream :lol but since its my first time im gonna use it as a learning experience and pick up strategys

Edit: ABH is the draft in this thread ?


----------



## __Rock__ (May 29, 2013)

Meant to be asleep but wanna see the order for drafts!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

redskins25 said:


> in honest if I win ill be happy as its my boyhood dream :lol but since its my first time im gonna use it as a learning experience and pick up strategys
> 
> Edit: ABH is the draft in this thread ?


Nope, this thread is for all the discussion and whatnot. I will post a new thread soon that's just for draft picks only.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Austin? I want Gillberg to lead my Jobber Army.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Excellent, that makes 20.
> 
> *I've already written up the blurb for the Draft Thread, so all that's left to do is randomize everyone and then I'll post it and we can get underway.* (Y)


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Holy shit, that's a link..


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Daiko said:


> Holy shit, that's a link..


Copied the wrong thing, okay. 

Only wanted to post a Bryan gif. :sad:


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

ok thanks


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Yeah I need some sleep too but I don't wanna miss this!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sleep is not important. Get some coffee down ya'!


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

but im up for work at 7am


----------



## __Rock__ (May 29, 2013)

Gonna give it 5 minutes, 10 at max before I GTS


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

__Rock__ said:


> Gonna give it 5 minutes, 10 at max before I GTS
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


GTS? *CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK!* unk2


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Bah Gawd King, CM Punk has put the crowd to sleep. Come at me Punk marks : I kid you all, I'm a Punk Fan too.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm actually screwed this time. All the good picks will be gone before I even have a chance to make my first.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

How do you think I feel? The Chances of me getting Ryder are even smaller.. Plus, I got #13, so I'm Jobbing hard here..


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Holy shit, look at HollywoodNightmare's draws :lol 18, 20, 20 :lmao

Edit: Can we pick from every wrestler or is there a certain bunch?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Daiko said:


> Holy shit, look at HollywoodNightmare's draws :lol 18, 20, 20 :lmao
> 
> Edit: Can we pick from every wrestler or is there a certain bunch?


Anyone that's ever wrestled a match in any federation is eligible. So David Arquette, Mike Tyson, Floyd Mayweather (all were picked last time) are available to pick lol. WWF/E, TNA, WCW, ECW, ROH etc - go nuts.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Number 3 first.. Oh ma lawd I'm going to get a cracking little start here.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

18 rounds ? so how many picks do everyone make


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Ehm.........18 :lol


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

redskins25 said:


> 18 rounds ? so how many picks do everyone make


Yes, 18 lol. Everyone has one pick per round.


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

Disapointed that I missed this  seems like a lot of fun. If anyone drops out feel free to drop me a PM to take their place  (even though I will be more than likely following the thread anyway )


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I can see HN getting a cracking draw next three rounds, but I'll probably die of laughter if he goes through the whole thing without going higher than 15.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HOllywood Nightmare at the bottom barrell lol...but hey....it's all good maybe he'll squeeze a shocker!!

Fuck gang..i'm about to pick..just so fucking hard to pick NUMBER ONE :/


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Just pick already, I wanna pick my Main Eventer Jobberer.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

^ Went ahead with Triple H...such a tough fucking call. 

Anyways, ABH i love how you started the draft thread with pics of the randomizers of the first three rounds...you did a great job!! Kudos!!


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Isotopes, I fucking despise you!!!!!!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Picked up Misawa. Fooled you all with that Jobber talk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Damn Isotopes...i guess no DX Reunion for me* :HHH :berried


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

ABH or Chan could i see the first draft to just get a feel for how it goes ?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Triple H and HBK gone already. I may just have an emotional breakdown guys.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> ^ Went ahead with Triple H...such a tough fucking call.
> 
> Anyways, ABH i love how you started the draft thread with pics of the randomizers of the first three rounds...you did a great job!! Kudos!!


Thanks dude, appreciate it. (Y)

And HHH - nice choice.


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Bob-Carcass said:


> Isotopes, I fucking despise you!!!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Daiko said:


> Picked up Misawa. Fooled you all with that Jobber talk


Daiko..with the shocking pick that nobody saw coming!!:shock


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

redskins25 said:


> ABH or Chan could i see the first draft to just get a feel for how it goes ?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/games...istory-draft-thread-post-selections-here.html

First draft ^


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

I truly hate you isotope :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Johnbon89-HBK said:


> STONE COLD!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Triple H and HBK gone already. I may just have an emotional breakdown guys.


Stone Cold gone also...damn..well looks like 2nd Round i'm gonna be a bit worried who's left already!?!?!? :$ :lmao


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I've started updating the OP of the draft with the picks already made. So if anyone forgets who they've picked or whatever just check there.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm not playing anymore :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The most 'star power' I'll get is Zack Ryder at this rate. unk3


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

damn Im already heartbroken :lol I havent seen that ddave kid or iwatchwresting on all day so it looks like we got some time to wait gents. Why cant you all be from America dammit :vince3


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


>


He picked Undertaker via image, but failed with the link and just changed it there :lol


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Come on people, did you really think Austin would last past pick 4 or 5? Hell, I'm surprised he lasted past pick #1.

unk2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Daiko said:


> He picked Undertaker via image, but failed with the link and just changed it there :lol


That makes me believe he did it on purpose to further make me breakdown.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Come on people, did you really think Austin would last past pick 4 or 5? Hell, I'm surprised he lasted past pick #1.
> 
> unk2


A man can dream ABH, a man can dream.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

For the newcomers...8 hours may seem like a long wait..but i think it's the shortest yet most fair time between picks we can do...some of the guys are from other countries so i think they're like 6 hours ahead...since the draft started in the evening some of the gents right now may be asleep! lol Just saying..but once we get going thing should start to pick up.

Furthermore...PM ABH if you think you'll be out..in advance...give him like 5 top picks you like so he can try to get the person u want most on top of the list!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yup, thanks Chan. Remember if 8 hours goes by and the player hasn't made their pick, the person next in line is free to make theirs.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Sooo yeah i'm not winning. Screw the randomizer cause I have no chance at stars.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

First 20 you have a good chance for a 4.5* Talent
Second 3*
Third The Great Khali


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> *Sooo yeah i'm not winning. Screw the randomizer cause I have no chance at stars*.


Ummmm WAIT..don't give up yet!! :shock 

You still will have 15 more chances/rounds to get high selections in the other rounds!!! 



Daiko said:


> First 20 you have a good chance for a 4.5* Talent
> Second 3*
> Third The Great Khali


Khali vs. Hornswoggle as the main event with Natalya on a pole!!! Book it!! :russo


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Everyone should be able to have at least one big star. There's more than 20 big stars ever in the history of wrestling, so that's more than one rounds worth. Unless you mean absolute mega stars, then yeah only people with a top 10 pick will be getting them probably.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Khali vs. Hornswoggle as the main event with Natalya on a pole!!! Book it!! :russo


I'd put Natalya on a pole.



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Everyone should be able to have at least one big star. There's more than 20 big stars ever in the history of wrestling, so that's more than one rounds worth. Unless you mean absolute mega stars, then yeah only people with a top 10 pick will be getting them probably.


If I get my way here and no-one goes anywhere near who I'm thinking of then my Main Event is going to be GOAT.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Everyone should be able to have at least one big star. There's more than 20 big stars ever in the history of wrestling, so that's more than one rounds worth. Unless you mean absolute mega stars, then yeah only people with a top 10 pick will be getting them probably.


This.

Realistically everyone will get a big name in the first rounds...after round 3 then hold on tight!! :agree:


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

hate to sound like a asshole but everyone who is not picking stop writing in that other thread. I get very excited :lol there is a new pick and its close to my time and then I click and its just discussion


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah don't worry, once it all settles down that thread will just be draft picks and all the discussion will be in here. Everyone's just marveling at where they've been placed and stuff at the mo. No problem.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

redskins25 said:


> hate to sound like a asshole but everyone who is not picking stop writing in that other thread. I get very excited :lol there is a new pick and its close to my time and then I click and its just discussion


I agree, same with me.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm just happy that I've got one half of my Main Event already. If I get the other though. My only problem might be the lack of knowledge when it comes to Misawa might hurt me. 26 *****'s tho.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Man im excited about this draft.. Last pick in the first round but it doesn't matter so many good wrestlers out there... For those complaining about having shitty picks remember there are more wrestlers than what you have seen in WWE the last 5 years. Have fun with it, think outside the box..


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

^^^(Y) just came up with a wildcard if my plan B spushes.HBK was my 1st pick


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hollywood Nightmare has been fucked over hard. :lol I've got 17, 12 and 10, but now there's no way I'm complaining about it. It almost destroys the plan I was going into this draft with, but I should be fine as long as I get _him_.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I swear if i'm at the bottom anymore after this, ABH is fixing it. :cussin:


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

I JUST WANT THIS TO PROGRESS FFS


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

damn can this guy just get on and choose already. I saw bob-cas-whatever lol was on earlier so it could of been moving


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Who's turn is it to pick anyway? Also wouldn't the 8 hr rule take effect by now?


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

We're closing in on 6 hours. 

First pick in the second round = YES.

I can pick up two ELITE talents with those picks.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

dibecticdave or sumthin and yea the last guy chose like 6 hours ago


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

It's probably like 6:30 AM for Dave...wouldn't be surprised if he misses his pick.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

yea im about to hit the sack in a half hour too


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Message ABH a couple of picks in order of who you want most to least if you plan on going to bed. That way the draft can keep going if he's on.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

6 hour pleez.

I wants to get my second pick in


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

When's it my turn?


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Not surprised to see DiabeticDave miss his pick, since like me he's from the UK so once he didn't arrive last night he probably wasn't going to come online until today. He can make his when he returns. iwatchwrestling is up. Don't worry everyone, once all the players have seen when their picks are, they'll know when to come online etc.



KLEEBLATT RODGERS said:


> When's it my turn?


Your first pick is at #10, Clover. The next five are:

iwatchwrestling
Bob-Carcass
The Ratman
redskins25
Cloverleaf

Though DiabeticDave can make his pick at any time when he returns. All this info is available in the OP of the draft thread. (Y)


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Pretty sure iwatchwrestling has gone too bed being that he's living in America


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I think once this gets rolling..like it has and people see where they're at in the votes..they can PM ABH for their picks


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

So, if by 3pm (uk time) iwatchwrestling hasn't made a pick I get to make mine? :hmm:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

All I care about is everyone missing their turn so I can set up the GOAT Card of GOATS that any GOAT has ever GOATed.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Iwatchwrestling is from America aswell It is very early in The morning here.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm totally confused. I've been off one day and I've missed my pick? I didn't even know we'd started drafting yet...

So can someone fill me in. Do I need to make a pick now or...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> I'm totally confused. I've been off one day and I've missed my pick? I didn't even know we'd started drafting yet...
> 
> So can someone fill me in. Do I need to make a pick now or...


You're fine to make your pick!


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> You're fine to make your pick!


Cool.

How come the last people in the round have made their picks but barely anyone else has??


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> Cool.
> 
> How come the last people in the round have made their picks but barely anyone else has??


No one else has made their picks so far because we're waiting for you and then we were waiting for iwatchwrestling once the 8 Hours was up, if that's what you mean.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> No one else has made their picks so far because we're waiting for you, if that's what you mean.


EDIT: Nevermind. The list on the Draft thread isn't in draft order. I get it now (Y)

Can I propose that once someone has made their picks they PM the next person. Seeing as the draft order changes it's not like we just check to see the guy before us has picked, if that makes sense. Like i had no idea it was my turn to pick, and as I've been away for a day, it's slowed the whole drat down.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> EDIT: Nevermind. The list on the Draft thread isn't in draft order. I get it now (Y)


Yeah, it's probably a bit confusing for some but we'll all get used to it soon.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow u make us all wait for 8 hours and you steal my plan B fuck you :lol

ABH I may pm u my list, most of the American guys may not be on all day either. It's independence day here and everybody prob out with the family and friends

Edit: thanks didnt check my grammer


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

redskins25 said:


> Wow u make us an wait and you steal my palm B fuck you :troll
> 
> AHB I may pm u my list, most of the American guys may not be on all day either. It's inderpendence day here and everybody prob out with the family and friends


You should prob edit the first sentence because its not very understandable, and its abh not ahb :cool2


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

yea I fixed it


----------



## __Rock__ (May 29, 2013)

If you answer this question it will be great!

If Hollywood Nightmare posts one of his picks (as he's above me on order) then do I have 8 hours from the time he picked?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes you have 8 hours maximum. Obviously if you are around as he makes his pick then feel free to make yours. If you do miss the 8 hour deadline, you may pick when you return.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

__Rock__ said:


> If you answer this question it will be great!
> 
> If Hollywood Nightmare posts one of his picks (as he's above me on order) then do I have 8 hours from the time he picked?


yes
Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Ugh can't believe I picked the rock....and now there's 32 picks to be made before my next one, :bs: :angry:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I'll be making my pick in a few minutes. :mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bob-Carcass said:


> Ugh can't believe I picked the rock....and now there's 32 picks to be made before my next one, :bs: :angry:


Who cares? You've frickin' got The Rock. I'll get Zack Ryder at this rate, WOO WOO WOO, YOU KNOW IT!


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

this is gonna be hard got 3 guys I cant choose between


----------



## __Rock__ (May 29, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Who cares? You've frickin' got The Rock. I'll get Zack Ryder at this rate, WOO WOO WOO, YOU KNOW IT!


Don't diss the Ryder


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Who cares? You've frickin' got The Rock. I'll get Zack Ryder at this rate, WOO WOO WOO, YOU KNOW IT!


Me? :lol yeah but your a seasoned veteran and a former finalist, you should be able to deal with whatever card drawn, even if your first pick has to be tiger ali singh :lol


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

pretty sure ratman will choose one of the 3 so its a 50/50 shot with me


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

redskins25 said:


> pretty sure ratman will choose one of the 3 so its a 50/50 shot with me


Do they happen to be flair ziggler and punk??


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm The Ratman, bee bop bop bop bop bop. Bop bop bop bop bop.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bob-Carcass said:


> Me? :lol yeah but your a seasoned veteran and a former finalist, you should be able to deal with whatever card drawn, even if your first pick has to be tiger ali singh :lol


Yeah, I'll try my best to produce the best card possible but if you end up with crap picks it's going to be challenging. 

Just going to try and get in everyone's head so they don't pick my picks. unk4


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Na na na na na na na na na na na RATMAN


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Holy Draft Pick, Ratman!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

He's building the suspense. Right?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Bob-Carcass said:


> Do they happen to be flair ziggler and punk??


Maybe Maybe Not


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

KLEEBLATT RODGERS said:


> Na na na na na na na na na na na RATMAN


The Ratman Rises. :ex: (Not in that way Ratman)


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Not one of them, i'll post my pick now. Sorry it took so long.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

nah im joking with bob, I love the guy but choosing ziggles that high is stupid, Ratman Im shocked you actually didnt choose one of the real 3. I was hoping you did to help me decide, Will choose shortly


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

sorry will post it in a minute


----------



## __Rock__ (May 29, 2013)

Hey redskins25 










He took Bret Hart


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

As long as no-one takes Tiger Mask IV, Kenny Omega or Bully Ray, I'm happy.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

CLOVERLEAF IS HERE.

WE'RE GETTING CLOSER AND CLOSER TO MY PICK.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Obviously since Clover is online, if for some reason he doesn't pick within the hour then the next person can pick. Hopefully Greg has PM'd him though so he'll know he's up next.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

NOW HE'S GONE AGAIN. 

NO.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

yea I pmed him ABH


----------



## __Rock__ (May 29, 2013)

Cloverleaf is know known as KLEEBLATT RODGERS and he took one of the top two people I needed!
Life's crap when you're number 19


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Man, I was hoping to grab Hogan this time. Wanted 'Hollywood' Hulk Hogan.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I'll shoot Jam a message on facebook to let him know hes up next.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

PM when it is my go. In a poker tournament in a moment . 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gambit said:


> PM when it is my go. In a poker tournament in a moment .
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


You winning?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn i secretly was hoping Sting would last until i got him..who am i kidding :lol

I can legitimately and clearly say ive got NO plan on this draft this time..im just picking people i like lol that's pretty much it...Whereas last time i went more with people i thought matched other people's ring skills, etc..


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Gambit said:


> PM when it is my go. In a poker tournament in a moment .
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Soooo drinks are you tonight?


----------



## __Rock__ (May 29, 2013)

The bWo is taking over guys! 










So this isn't disturbed


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Man, I was hoping to grab Hogan this time. Wanted 'Hollywood' Hulk Hogan.


It depends on who else I get to be honest.


----------



## Johnbon89-HBK (May 31, 2013)

How come you don't change your sig and stuff cloverleaf?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> You winning?


Just started and maybe Hollywood 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Wish JAM would get online. Everybody should shoot ABH picks in advance in all honesty, the draft moves SO much faster that way.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I agree..i think everyone who feels they'll be offline for a while should always shoot ABH a PM letting him know of ur top four or five picks so the draft can move nicely lol


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> Wish JAM would get online. Everybody should shoot ABH picks in advance in all honesty, the draft moves SO much faster that way.


I did send him a message.

But he's from the other side of the world so big time difference. When he comes online he will make it though i'm sure.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> I did send him a message.
> 
> But he's from the other side of the world so big time difference. When he comes online he will make it though i'm sure.


Hollywood...what is your plan this time around for ur selections?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

No idea. Probably just going with people I think are talented and hope it gets me further than last time.

I have my sleeper picks though.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Sorry everyone, I just spent the last week moving back to North Carolina, and didn't realize that this had started.

Just posted my first pick.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Just to add my two cents.....I dunno maybe i'm the only one here but...what i'm doing is listing a bunch of guys i hope to grab this time ...starting from the top "wants" to the bottom "wants"...and scratching off people who get chosen little by little..this saves me time from having to wait til my turn to think hard of who to pick..i personally like having an idea before i pick...just saying lol


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Just to add my two cents.....I dunno maybe i'm the only one here but...what i'm doing is listing a bunch of guys i hope to grab this time ...starting from the top "wants" to the bottom "wants"...and scratching off people who get chosen little by little..this saves me time from having to wait til my turn to think hard of who to pick..i personally like having an idea before i pick...just saying lol


That's what I was gonna do, but I'm 30 something picks away no way I'm gonna write that list out, btw with 20 guys and 18 man rosters that's 360 wrestlers :genius that's a lot of wrestlers :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bob-Carcass said:


> That's what I was gonna do, but I'm 30 something picks away no way I'm gonna write that list out, btw with 20 guys and 18 man rosters that's 360 wrestlers :genius that's a lot of wrestlers :lol


Indeed you make a great point..that's a long ways til i pick again...i guess to also save time..you can always use the "search" option before making a selection to see if the person you want has been chosen..but yeah...the list if any is made will be halfway gone after it gets to us lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Having to remove all my potential picks because they are being taken.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Like last time, I have a draft board listing as many as I can think of, and I usually put a star or something besides people I want right away.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

You pieces of shit. _Wait, are we allowed to trash talk yet? Might have to throw in another rap. _ Stealing all of my potential picks, some of which I thought would last. I can't believe CM Punk went first round both drafts! I guess his marks will win you votes.

Ah well, I've still got a planned main event that might win votes.

HINT FOR CLOVER: Don't put Hogan against Mankind in your main event. :side:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Definitely harder this time around.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Have 3 people i'd love to get in the first three rounds, but it's gonna take a miracle due to ABH screwing me over. :no:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

It's definitely much much harder this time around which makes it kind of fun (Y)

Hollywood you could always trade like 5-6 of your guys for one top guy? lol


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Why would I trade 5 or 6 guys for 1?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Why would I trade 5 or 6 guys for 1?


I'm playing lol...although if i have a few jobbers i wouldn't mind trading them for a top star 



AwSmash said:


> *HINT FOR CLOVER: Don't put Hogan against Mankind in your main event.* :side:


Although "Hollywood Hogan" vs. Mankind or Cactus Jack sounds kinda cool (Y) Hogan was never heel on the last cards right?


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

HOLLYWOOD. My first two picks last time were Cena & Batista.

Damn, still no activity? This is going to take like a MONTH, isn't it?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> HOLLYWOOD. My first two picks last time were Cena & Batista.
> 
> Damn, still no activity? This is going to take like a MONTH, isn't it?


Yeah i thought you had Lesnar too..but i checked and you hadn't it was Blake Hollywood's choice..til he was eliminated for being banned :lol

Anyways, yeah slow start..it should pick up for sure though (Y) I had thought of maybe having the first draft where people pick 2 wrestlers at a time but i didn't want to affect the players at the bottom or affect the tag teams lol


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

If you miss your pick twice you need to be booted, I can think of a few people at the moment who are going to be booted very shortly .


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> If you miss your pick twice you need to be booted, I can think of a few people at the moment who are going to be booted very shortly .


As harsh as it sounds it may be needed to maintain consistency and fluency in the draft :cool2


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

this is going way to fucking slow :lol at this rate we will be drafting until late august

that cena and Batista picks intrigues me for some reason, was going to take good ole natich but settled for the hitman. Punk was gonna be my 2nd choice


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Whoever is next needs to make their damn pick already.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Whoever is next needs to make their damn pick already.


Who's next? Goldberg! J/k..no really...who's next to pick? lol


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't know but not many left before me...hoping to make my pick in the next few hours before I go to bed.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr. Cook is up...is he new or is he a former player under a different gimmick name? lol


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I never heard of him. Must be new to the forums?

EDIT: 

I just looked him up, he isn't new. I just never heard of him.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Judging by his post history; he's not going to be online tonight .


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

only in the history draft can I make my pick around 1230 go in the pool for 5 hours, eat bbq, watch fireworks and were only 6 picks later


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

YOU WERE IN THE POOL FOR FIVE HOURS?

GOD DAMN SKINS!

:brock


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

If Cook's in England which i think he is then it's 5:49 AM over there :russo


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

yea man, catch with a football , swimming races, and just laying out kills alot of time actually, maybe nor FIVE but i remember going to the pool around 130 and getting out around 5 something


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Haven't even been in a pool yet this summer. Mostly due to the shitty weather but damn I need to get my tan going lol.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

damn bro rains alot in the mid-west


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

HOUR AND A HALF LEFT PRETTY MUCH UNTIL NEXT PICK


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Been like an average of mid 70s so far this summer. I like to go swimming when its mid-late 80s into the 90s. It sucks lol


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

redskins25 said:


> only in the history draft can I make my pick around 1230 go in the pool for 5 hours, eat bbq, watch fireworks and were only 6 picks later


And you didn't invite me to your BBQ? Harsh. But I hope you have enough to share with the rest of the class.



redskins25 said:


> yea man, catch with a football , swimming races, and just laying out kills alot of time actually, maybe nor FIVE but i remember going to the pool around 130 and getting out around 5 something


I could swim all day and every day without getting bored.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Anyone ever play the pool game were someone is it and they have to go to the side of the pool with back turned and they have to call out colors. And turn around and try to tag them? I think it called "Colors" but we used other topics too but that's my favorite pool game. My best friend across the street has a pool and we played that all the time every summer with all of our friends.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

nah, mostly marko pollo, monkey in the middle, shark, and tag growing for me
@hollywood next time


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

can I honestly say Ratman's sig and avi are the most breath-taking pictures ever


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

redskins25 said:


> can I honestly say Ratman's sig and avi are the most breath-taking pictures ever


Thanks man(Y). I had to put some ones of her with the USA flag for the Fourth. But god I love Alex Morgan.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah shes hot, personally I prefer the girl in my avatar though.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

^^ yea shes kate beckdsdale or sumthing like that and I think shes in her 40s too, oldest ride longest line :flair


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Thanks man(Y). I had to put some ones of her with the USA flag for the Fourth. But god I love Alex Morgan.


I acutally liked that baby blue sig you had before but theses will do


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

redskins25 said:


> ^^ yea shes kate beckdsdale or sumthing like that and I think shes in her 40s too, oldest ride longest line :flair


Uhh what? The girl in my avatar is 26 and from a reality show...


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

redskins25 said:


> I acutally liked that baby blue sig you had before but theses will do


Don't worry. I will have that up again shortly.



HollywoodNightmare said:


> Uhh what? The girl in my avatar is 26 and from a reality show...


Isn't that Daniele Donato? Yeah shes hot to.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

My fault she looks exactly like Kate beckendale type her into google if you don't believe me


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm here, gonna make my pick 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

YES.

Mr. Cook <3


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Now he's offline?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cook? Where'd you go fpalm
Well wait...maybe he's coming right back and he logged off to find a pick? :vince
Either way...hopefully we get this rolling sooner than later lol


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Isn't that Daniele Donato? Yeah shes hot to.


Indeed it is Danielle Donato. Kudos to you for knowing that.



redskins25 said:


> My fault she looks exactly like Kate beckendale type her into google if you don't believe me


I don't see it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cook went with "OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH" Dig it Brother!

One down many more to go til i'm up again :/


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Mr Cook said:


> This is actually quite tough, I would take Lesnar, if Incarnate wasn't allowed, but if he is allowed... I'll take...
> 
> THE MACHO MAN, RANDY SAVAGE!
> 
> ...


I HATE YOU.

If anybody takes my backup pick i'm going ghetto on all your assess! :gun:


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Gee, wonder who TFW is going to take.

:bryan


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

It honestly was bret or macho for me hopefully hitman does me well. Not gonna say the other guy I was deciding on cuz he is still available :mark:


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Mr Cook said:


> This is actually quite tough, I would take Lesnar, if Incarnate wasn't allowed, but if he is allowed... I'll take...
> 
> THE MACHO MAN, RANDY SAVAGE!
> 
> ...


Ugh. Uggghhh.

There goes my main event.

I've got another one planned though...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*I thought about Macho Man Randy Savage....fuck me..maybe i should have gone with him instead oh well lol

All i know is after a few rounds this shit is gonna get very interesting!!​*


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I was gonna get some macho madness with my first pick then do what it took to trade for Punk to face him.

Anyway I need sleep, hopefully it's my pick when I wake up.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Haha sorry about the confusion this morning, I woke up and I was using mobile, and saw it was my pick, so had to check back and see who had been taken, very surprised Macho Man lasted until #14!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> If you miss your pick twice you need to be booted, I can think of a few people at the moment who are going to be booted very shortly .


I forgot to add something like this to the OP, but I agree. Maybe up it to 3 missed picks, due to the randomizing. Remember everyone, if you think you won't be here then PM me your picks. Everyone should applaud AwSmash for doing it. :clap


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> I forgot to add something like this to the OP, but I agree. Maybe up it to 3 missed picks, due to the randomizing. Remember everyone, if you think you won't be here then PM me your picks. *Everyone should applaud AwSmash for doing it.* :clap


This guy sounds like a top bloke. :clap


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Woo Woo Woo, you know it.

:cena


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Looks like it's my pick?

Give me a while to think of somebody. The first decision is always the hardest. Got a few in mind.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Ok, PM obby when you're done since he's online. And so is AwSmash! Let's get this thing running quicker!


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Didn't see that one coming 4th :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You didn't think it would be anyone else did you? :bryan :mark: :mark:

Not letting him get taken this time! I made that stupid mistake last time! I have PM'ed Obby by the way!


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

I did not! but who's he going to have to face in ur main event? :hmm: 

Good stuff hopefully this thing gets moving.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bob-Carcass said:


> I did not! but who's he going to have to face in ur main event? :hmm:
> 
> Good stuff hopefully this thing gets moving.


Not concerned about that, Bryan can work with everybody.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hopefully today things speed up a little and hopefully those who feel they may miss out on their picks say to being outside the U.S. or being away from the site can PM ABH in advance a list of guys so that:
A) you dont risk missing your pick B) you help the process run a little more smoothly


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Like obby and awsmash were on earlier when 4th was making his pick and still nothing? this is going to take forever.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I checked, obby actually went offline before Fourth Wall picked.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Guys, there's really no point in complaining. The draft is always going to take up to if not more than a month, unless it was randomised or something. I'd say it's running about as smoothly as the first one. All you can do is make sure you inbox ABH your picks.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Agreed, plus it was always going to be a little less smooth with randomized rounds. The only thing I can suggest is to try and get as many people online as possible during Monday's Raw and try and run through a big chunk of a round or two in one sitting. Otherwise, unless _everyone_ PMs me their picks (and that takes the fun out of the whole concept really) it'll run kinda slow.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

^^ I like that idea alot, as soon or during the stupid wwe app talk, the promos weve seen thousands of times or the 3MB part, we should run through as much as we can on here


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

^^^ good idea, but for me and all the uk guys, raw starts at 1AM and runs till 4AM so I usually fall asleep during ads being that im up at 7am for work.


----------



## __Rock__ (May 29, 2013)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Agreed, plus it was always going to be a little less smooth with randomized rounds. The only thing I can suggest is to try and get as many people online as possible during Monday's Raw and try and run through a big chunk of a round or two in one sitting. Otherwise, unless _everyone_ PMs me their picks (and that takes the fun out of the whole concept really) it'll run kinda slow.


As I live in U.K and I go to school, this may be quite hard for me! But summer holidays are coming in a week!


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Damn u must be young ^^^


----------



## __Rock__ (May 29, 2013)

I'm 15


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

how are you still in school ? other countries are so different


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Well, I'm from the UK too. I have the luxury of working from home though. It doesn't have to be Raw, but I just thought that was an obvious choice.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

yea I think that if you know you come on here like an hour a day and specifically if your pick is on deck or in the hole ( sorry for the baseball references) you HAVE to pm ABH

I know Im all talk right now and when I start work my time will be cut in half as well but yea I think that should happen


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Maybe we could start trading up or down in the draft if we wanted? .


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

^ That was an idea I originally had in mind, but it would probably get too confusing. Plus we've already started and I'm sure a lot of people would have wanted to trade up into the top 5 if they had the chance.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey hey I like 3MB!


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

We're nearly 6 hours into this pick anyways, hoping we get back to my #1 overall pick in the second before the day is out. Then I don't pick for another 33 picks or something so I'll check back in a week and see is it close to me again :lol


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I have AwSmash's via PM if he's not here, so once obby returns we should get moving again.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

& Obby's online.

THREE PICKS IN A ROW INCOMING :mark:.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

I actually have no clue why Im caring right now I pick 7th next round, so that awhile from now at this pace, I may check back in 2 weeks


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

HOLLYWOOD is on the clock.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

LOVE the Goldberg pick. Absolutely adore it actually.

I have two guys left in my top tier. If one of them can make it through then I'll promptly SMILE.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Well my second round pick got bumped up to the first round.

Now to hope nobody takes who I want to face him.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Wheres _______ROCK & TR @?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

rock was just on NOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Well now I don't pick until the very end of round 2...

I wish I could trade up for the next round or the third round.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

I definitely see myself targeting a few guys via trade post-draft.

I REALLY want a solid undercard this time. Last time I was fucking awful but somehow made it to the final four.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

You are allowed to trade at any time if you like btw.


----------



## __Rock__ (May 29, 2013)

redskins25 said:


> how are you still in school ? other countries are so different


Because in UK, we've got more school days then kids in the USA


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

shit foley was my next pick


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

ROCK going with the BPA, I like it alot.

Foley was one of the two guys I was going to choose. I don't think TR is the type to take my guy in the next round though, I just don't see it happening.


----------



## __Rock__ (May 29, 2013)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> You are allowed to trade at any time if you like btw.


Do we trade on this thread?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

So after this round will we find out the draft order for the 4th round?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

__Rock__ said:


> Do we trade on this thread?


If you want to discuss the trades out in the open then sure. If not, just PM each other and then confirm in the thread if a trade is completed.



HollywoodNightmare said:


> So after this round will we find out the draft order for the 4th round?


Yes. (Y)


----------



## __Rock__ (May 29, 2013)

Got three people who I have in mind for the next round, this time I may get them!


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

thanks for the rep johnbon rton2


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

it's nice to see the draft moving a bit :clap

Hope i dont jink it :side:


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Anyone want to trade my shiny Tajiri for their SP Rare Rob Van Dam?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr Cook said:


> Anyone want to trade my shiny Tajiri for their SP Rare Rob Van Dam?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Hey Cook...i doubt at this pace we'll get to you soon but just incase..feel free to PM ABH your top four choices since i know you're i think ahead of us by like 6 hours right? It's around midnight there?


----------



## __Rock__ (May 29, 2013)

Takers Revenge should log on now!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ABH already posted Round 4..was hoping to be in top 5, but number 9 isn't bad...and Hollywood..hey you MOVED out of the last few spots this time!! (Y)


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> ABH already posted Round 4..was hoping to be in top 5, but number 9 isn't bad...and Hollywood..hey you MOVED out of the last few spots this time!! (Y)


:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer
:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer

I know exactly who I want for my next 3 picks, one of them I can do without and 1 I can do without if I get 1 of 2 other people...should set me up with a good start to my card.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

19


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Poor you. You get it after picks 9, 7 and 1. I get pick 20 after 17, 12 and 10. :lol


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Aren't Takers Revenge's 8 hours up by now?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Aren't Takers Revenge's 8 hours up by now?


most likely..


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

My picking order aint to bad yet. Nothing higher than an 8 yet.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah, my picks are slowly sinking to Hollywood level of screwjob - 14, 10, 16, and then another 16.

Why couldn't it be snake format, whyyyyyy!? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## __Rock__ (May 29, 2013)

It's gone 15 hours since I posted my pick, so can Beast Incarnate post his pick or what?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Sorry that there were no picks for a while, it was late night for me so once Takers Revenge's 8 hours were up it was like 3:30am. Beats and Jamjam's picks are now up.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Didn't see that it was my turn but alright. Thanks for making the pick for me ABH.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Sorry man, you were online but then you went offline briefly so I made your pick for you just to be sure.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Someone had to take Chris Benoit didn't they? unk2


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Someone had to take Chris Benoit didn't they? unk2


Who? :vince


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Surprised Benoit didn't go in Round 1 tbh. Tons of great talent left though.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Daiko said:


> Who? :vince


Crispin Wah.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Crispin Wah.


Sounds like a great talent. SIGN HIM UP DAMMIT! :vince3


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Now who did that?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Who's next to pick?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Obby. I PM'd him so when he comes online he'll know.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Excited about this next pick. Come on Obby!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Damn Crispin Wah was my next choice. Time to go to plan B.


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Who's that bad bitch in your sig?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Isotopes said:


> Who's that bad bitch in your sig?


Alex Morgan. She's a pro soccer player in the US.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Alex Morgan. She's a pro soccer player in the US.


Alex Morgan :mark::mark:
Hope Solo :mark::mark:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Daiko said:


> Alex Morgan :mark::mark:
> Hope Solo :mark::mark:


Hope Solo is awesome too :mark:


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Holding out hope that nobody is gonna take who I want next...


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

If someone takes who I'm wanting my laptop's going through my door.. I've got a plan, don't ruin it for me


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

mapped myself about 20 guys I want to take, so its a matter of who else takes them. There are two that I really want and kinda need so fuck off :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*OH MY GOD!! LOOK WHOS IN TNA IT'S CRISPIN WAH!!!!!*


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Everyone anyone wants is going to be taken, it's all about compromise, except daiko I suspect he'll be going down the pro Japan route, :hmm:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Bob-Carcass said:


> Everyone anyone wants is going to be taken, it's all about compromise, except daiko I suspect he'll be going down the pro Japan route, :hmm:


Na, I'm gonna have to grab a few Americans so that I'm not alienating too many people come voting time. I've got a few more Japanese guys in my mind though.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

^^ yeah so many people on the forum that only know wwe is a big problem come voting time


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bob-Carcass said:


> ^^ yeah so many people on the forum that only know wwe is a big problem come voting time


Sad but unfortunately true...i tried to go a bit older school away from WWF/WWE in the last draft..but i think as you mentioned the forum in general is not only very pro WWE but mostly familiar with talents from the WWE ranging from the attitude era til today...not much further back than that


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

All 26 of these 5* matches are gonna sway bitches my way. It fucking better, because I threw my best Draft Pick into Misawa..


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

you could have gotten misawa like four rounds in I bet


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Sad but unfortunately true...i tried to go a bit older school away from WWF/WWE in the last draft..but i think as you mentioned the forum in general is not only very pro WWE but mostly familiar with talents from the WWE ranging from the attitude era til today...not much further back than that


Yeah I think I voted for u in all of your matches, I loved the old school ecw mid cards (Y)


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

obby said:


> you could have gotten misawa like four rounds in I bet


Yeah, I realised that I missed out on some great pairings because I went for him early. Redo pleez. :


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Only 27 picks left before I go again!

:brock


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

So stoked about my main event.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

obby said:


>


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I fell victim to my old school approach as well.. 

ABH had one hell of a card as well though


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I need to work on my mid-card more this time. My cards were always top heavy and I tried to do the best possible matches for the top matches but I think I may have rushed some of my other matches a bit which probably ended up being my downfall in the end.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Dammit Gambit where u at?


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Everybody REALLY SHOULD BE messaging ABH a list of like 5 potential candidates for their pick, draft would move SO much faster that way.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Daiko said:


>


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I think I saw something recently about Gambit not being around this weekend...

But yeah people really should PM some picks to ABH. I haven't but i'm also picking last this round so I know I won't be picking for awhile.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm getting set to leave town for a few weeks, so I'll be sending a TON of picks to ABH. Would love to get in one more pick before Monday morning.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

ABH already has my top 5 for if I'm not here. 

I won the preparation :brodgers


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Fuck my next pick was Chris Jericho. Time for Plan C.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fuck Jericho was who i was looking into 

So basically the draft is finally moving but i wish it went a bit faster...oh well :russo


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

So far so good with getting who I want in round 2.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I pick Vince Russo for the rest of my drafts. Then I'll win in a constant stream of Pole on a Pole Matches :russo


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

FUCKKKK there goes Eddie i was hoping i could have him..fuck who am i kidding


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

There's always Chavo..


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> FUCKKKK there goes Eddie i was hoping i could have him..fuck who am i kidding


Yeah i wanted Benoit and Jericho but there both gone. Eddie was really the only one of few main eventers left out there.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Whoever is up next needs to make their pick.


----------



## __Rock__ (May 29, 2013)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Whoever is up next needs to make their pick.


That would be redskins, he hasn't been online for a day.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Damnit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Redskins hasn't been online for a day? Yikes!! Not a good sign 

Hopefully he's on soon....i think from now on..just my opinion...anybody who misses their pick...upon returning needs to privately PM ABH out of courtesy a set of 5-10 top talents that they'd like..not trying to sound bossy rather so that a) they dont get themselves eliminated B) they help speed up the process

Anyhow..theres a lot of good talents still left but i'm disappointed a lot of the ones i wanted are gone


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I am working most of the weekend which blows but yeah luckily saw it on my break. I was hoping for Punk but Kurt angle and Chris Jericho are still great picks.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

if redskins is up next...he's online :mark:

anyways, yeah gambit..jericho and angle i would have liked them too


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

pick is in

thanks for the heads up Chan


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

No problem bud... ^ Andre good pick!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Was considering Andre vs Goldberg for the two longest undefeated streaks in wrestling history clashing but oh well. 

Good pick Redskins. Not too mad cause I have some other people I wanna try to draft before I was gonna take him anyway.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Was considering Andre vs Goldberg for the two longest undefeated streaks in wrestling history clashing but oh well.
> 
> Good pick Redskins. Not too mad cause I have some other people I wanna try to draft before I was gonna take him anyway.


But you had Andre originally in the last draft right? We're supposed to choose all new wrestlers this draft.

But Goldberg vs Andre would have been amazing.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

^^^ thanks guys <3, I was eyeing him and was about to take him #1 but took bret. So far shawn and macho are the two that I really wanted and cm punk.

I made a list of 18-20 guys for the next rounds and I think 5 were taken today alone


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> But you had Andre originally in the last draft right? We're supposed to choose all new wrestlers this draft.
> 
> But Goldberg vs Andre would have been amazing.


Yeah i'm trying to take a bunch of new people but that's always been a dream match of mine.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

shit has taker revenge been on today


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

barely i saw him make a pick then haven't seen him since.

could be waiting awhile.

Isn't there some rule now that if you miss 2 or 3 picks your eliminated?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah sadly most of the top "modern" day wrestlers i wanted are taken already :vince3

EDIT: Hollywood..as per the old draft rule i liked this: "* If you get on this site, but fail to make a pick in two hours from that time, next person is up.-- NEW RULE 5/10/13"

Basically meaning...say you picked at 5pm....then i get online at 5:10 pm but i dont pick anyone and log off....since i was online after the last pick..i have two hours or make the pick or goes to the next person.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TakersRevenge was online actually at 3:46 pm..he'll probably be back on before bedtime..Then whoever is next would be up after him


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

damn does he get kicked out if he misses this ?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

So if Takers Revenge doesn't make his pick by 3:50 AM EST then the 8 hr rule will have passed.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

takersrevenge chose..he's ok...isotopes chose also...so we're slowly moving on up or should i say down lol


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

I just chose my draft pick, I did PM ABH with picks, but I just posted it since I wad online before him, lets keep it moving people 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## __Rock__ (May 29, 2013)

Posted my pick, AwSmash your turn


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

My pick will be up in a few minutes. :mark:


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't consider Rey Mysterio to be as good as some of the other people still up for grabs, but now I can bill my main event as a dream match. Also, he worked for ABH.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Had to grab Regal.. Regal vs Misawa Main Event :mark:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Hooray, the draft moving along nicely. Updated the picks in the OP of the draft thread. (Y)


----------



## Johnbon89-HBK (May 31, 2013)

I came online in a panic thinking I might of missed my pick....who am I kidding :lol


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Isotope definitely be ready for a trade offer in the near future. Noo Rey gone


----------



## Johnbon89-HBK (May 31, 2013)

Bob carcass isn't going to be happy with isotope, he took his 2 favs :lmao


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

^^^ How do you think I feel ?

has anyone PMed the dibdave guy ?

Edit: nvm he chose


----------



## Johnbon89-HBK (May 31, 2013)

^^ the same way bob carcass does, :lol yeah save picked but he picked someone who was already picked fpalm


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

probably love those guys, tbh I thought I could steal ziggler in the later rounds like past round 5, guess not. You should PM ABH your picks just in case you decide to leave for a while. Its early morning here but I know later on, Im going off this till aleast late at night.


----------



## Johnbon89-HBK (May 31, 2013)

I'll prob be on later, I just want this to move on like, taking ages.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Trying to decide who's going to face Bryan. So many top tier stars have gone already.

Had Bryan/Cena
Bryan/Benoit
Bryan/Jericho
Bryan/Punk

All in mind and they've all gone. This is going to be hard.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

this next pick is crucial for me. I have the first in the third but in round 4 I pick 19 so that will be AWHILE until than


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I've got two brilliant places coming up (2nd and 4th), so I'll be able to pick up a few guys that I'm hoping slip under the radar of the guys who are still to go.. (I've still got around about 16 guys that I'm looking to pick up, so I've at least got a few fall backs ready)


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

^^^ lucky bastard, I got a good first round no.7 the rock. But 2nd rnd 19 so 32 picks later trying to find someone on the same level as the rock.....not fun.
Not to mention isotope taking hbk and Ziggler, he might aswell of kicked me in the balls, :lol


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Bob-Carcass said:


> ^^^ lucky bastard, I got a good first round no.7 the rock. But 2nd rnd 19 so 32 picks later trying to find someone on the same level as the rock.....not fun.
> Not to mention isotope taking hbk and Ziggler, he might aswell of kicked me in the balls, :lol


Yeah, I got 4 great places, but wasted my first one on someone I could probably have picked up in a couple of rounds..


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I've found an opponent for :bryan

Now Chan needs to hurry and get his ass on.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I've found an opponent for :bryan
> 
> Now Chan needs to hurry and get his ass on.


Chose, ur next :clap


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

:O it's moving! Sum1 m cloverleaf


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

AJ Styles vs Daniel Bryan. :agree:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

We'll be actually in Round 3 today i think :mark:


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> *Second Pick:* _AJ Styles_


FUCKKK YOUUU! WE ARE NO LONGER FRIENDS AND YOUR JOBBING OUT IN PWC!


































Well you would if you weren't facing Daiko.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Oh, I love a good meltdown.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

:lmao

Seriously though I had like 5 different people lined up as possible opponents for AJ Styles should I be able to get him and you ruined that.  :flip

Now I need to figure out a plan B....


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> FUCKKK YOUUU! WE ARE NO LONGER FRIENDS AND YOUR JOBBING OUT IN PWC!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YEA...

Aww..


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

so many current or post 2000 wwe stars are gone


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Im just flying by the seat of my pants like last time.. No planning no prep.. Still should get a good card though


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Zack Ryder's still here.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

^^ I wanted razor too, but yea I tryna focus on the undercard now


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

redskins25 said:


> so many current or post 2000 wwe stars are gone


By the end of Round there i wonder who will be left? :|

Well there's always Hornswoggle :russo


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Have no idea who my next pick will be with everyone taking my picks


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Come on cloverleaf damn it!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

"cloverleaf..cloverleaf...cloverleaf!!" lol

yeah screw a strategy...last time i had one...not this time..i'm just gonna pick people that i find entertaining and or interesting...then i'll just put matches together lmfao...last time i was more about putting skill vs skill but gonna try a different approach.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I had a little bit of a plan.. Like I would pick someone like Hayes and then obviously I had to get Gordy, and the Von Erich's.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Still got a sleeper pick up my sleeve. Nobody better take him. :side:


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

gettign over this for a while so Im PMing ABH my picks hopefully there still there


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Takers Revenge said:


> I had a little bit of a plan.. Like I would pick someone like Hayes and then obviously I had to get Gordy, and the Von Erich's.


I love ur way of thinking...i would vote for that card anyday...i hope maybe these drafts can at least re-teach some great historical wrestlers to some of the younger guys who may not have heard of them...nick bonkwinkle for example is a legend...great heel...definitely up there! a lot of times nowadays for example jerry lawler is looked at as a pathetic announcer whereas in reality he was an epic fucking heel..


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

2 more picks until mine!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

At least it appears we'll be in round 3 by today :clap


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Bob Carcass is next and online :mark:


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Hollywoods just gone  chuffed with batista tho!!! rock vs batista main event, not bad.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I knew Batista wouldnt up for grabs much longer.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Im sorry  haha but that's just the way this is going, I've got nobody I actually wanted, but don't forget we can trade


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

A lot of the top guys i want are getting taken slowly


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

About to make my pick. Just deciding quickly between two guys.

EDIT: My pick is in.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Hopefully I can get a good drafting spot in round 5. Preferably single digits. 

Just wishing you guys would stop stealing people off my damn list.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

You gotta be kidding me, from # 14, to #10, to #16, to #16, to #20!?

I'm now officially worse off than Hollywood, winning this will be the greater underdog story of all time 

But I too have a few sleeper picks, and I'm very happy with my picks regarding my poor draft positions 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr. Cook..you'll do fine...if you smelllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll what i'm .....cooking :vince5


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I can handle being at #7..hopefully my first 5 picks give me enough to work with for the rest of the rounds as far as possible matches.

That's my main goal this time to get some good wrestlers who give me enough options to work with instead of picking someone just for 1 dream match.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Dave was online during his pick but is now offline. So is it 2 hours from the last pick like last time?


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

The randomizer hasent been nice to be


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The Ratman said:


> Dave was online during his pick but is now offline. So is it 2 hours from the last pick like last time?


If he doesn't come back within the hour, which would be about 25 minutes from now, then you can pick, Ratman.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> If he doesn't come back within the hour, which would be about 25 minutes from now, then you can pick, Ratman.


Ight


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

You can pick now, Ratman.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Aries gone, another person off my list.

May need to add some names to the list soon...


----------



## Johnbon89-HBK (May 31, 2013)

I had 2 guys lined up, rvd and mr.perfect, hate this game  guess its the boogeyman next


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Why the fuck have I been skipped in the draft?!?!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

You were online when it was your turn and didn't make your pick. The 1 hour rule came into affect:



> Also, if someone is comes online and it’s their turn and they fail to make their pick within one hour, then the next person can jump ahead of them. So remember to check the draft when you come online.


You can make your pick now though. (Y)


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

This order is confusing as fuck.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn all the people i wanted are getting picked


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

wow fuck who ever took batista, ABH knows that was my choice bro dam, and someone took owen too this is getting hard, my picks are gone


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DiabeticDave said:


> This order is confusing as fuck.


you do know right each round ur selection changes..and it's not snake order anymore


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

yea man the order is on the first page of the draft thread, God why are all the current and most of the new gen guys gone. Is eddie gone ?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

redskins25 said:


> yea man the order is on the first page of the draft thread, God why are all the current and most of the new gen guys gone. Is eddie gone ?


yeah eddie is gone...i wanted him too


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lots and lots of the younger generations are gone. Oh it looks like there's a small chance i'll get to pick today :mark:


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ugh. Almost everyone I was hoping for are gone.

Ugh. Still no picks over #10. 17, 12, 10, 20 and 10. 

Oh well.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Got DAT AMBROSE.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I really hope my opponent for Davey Boy Smith is around for my next pick. The planned match should get votes from the Pro-WWE, Con-Anything Else people. :mark:

Also, DAMN YOU ISOTOPES.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

thats WAY to high for ambrose, yea Im not picking for a while so I check back with you guys in a week


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I missed on Ambrose last time because he was taken in the SECOND round. Wasn't missing him again. 

Got a pretty sweet idea for a match card, just hope everyone stays available.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

redskins25 said:


> yea man the order is on the first page of the draft thread, God why are all the current and most of the new gen guys gone. Is eddie gone ?





Chan Hung said:


> yeah eddie is gone...i wanted him too


Sorry guys


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Already half way through round 3. Nice! :clap


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

redskins25 said:


> thats WAY to high for ambrose, yea Im not picking for a while so *I check back with you guys in a week*


in a week? hopefully you turned in a lot of picks to ABH then! lol


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Johnbon, iwatchwrestling and Jamjam have main events that should poll extremely well, while I have Steamboat/Mysterio. :hmm:


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

AwSmash said:


> Johnbon, iwatchwrestling and Jamjam have main events that should poll extremely well, while I have Steamboat/Mysterio. :hmm:


I think Goldberg vs Samoa Joe could do well. Two long undefeated streaks in wrestling held by 2 total badasses.

Provided that's what I go with. Depends on who else I get.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Just noticed you had those two. That should definitely win quite a few votes.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Would be great if we got through this round tomorrow.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

well isotope has my ultimate dream match so he should do well


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

DAMN IT. I wanna pick so bad...

ONE GUY LEFT IN MY HIGHEST TIER & HE'S ON THE BOARD. AHHHH.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I legitimately have no freakin' strategy...unbelievable :lol...makes the draft fun yet very challenging...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Will make my pick now.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I've probably not got the greatest polling Main Event match, but holy shit would it have been insane if they actually fought.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Johnbon needs to be fucked with a rake.. My Card was going to be Misawa rotating between Regal, Perfect & Kenta.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Some great picks coming in. Johnbon picking Kenta is a good pick up, the innovator of the GTS. Mike Hero had CM Punk vs Kenta as his main event in the last draft which I loved, but unfortunately the rest of his roster sucked.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Damn, I wanted Kenta hehe, even though he doesn't really fit my theme I guess 

Can someone check the draft order and see when my pick is? I know I'm #16, but I can't view images on this PC so don't know where we currently are


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

We're currently on #14, with Chan on the clock right now.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> We're currently on #14, with Chan on the clock right now.


Excellent thanks, so I'm after Chan 

And you screwed me over with these draft positions ABH, I demand a re-do! re-do! re-do! re-do!:lmao


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Haha sorry man, blame the randomizer!

And btw, it's Chan, then Cloverleaf and then you. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Haha sorry man, blame the randomizer!
> 
> And btw, it's Chan, then Cloverleaf and then you. Sorry for any confusion.


Oh yeah, that makes sense, no probs


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

honestly after seeing theses picks now my game plan has changed, I see what the vets are trying to do in this draft now, you cant fool me :HHH2


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Hurry up chan  ABH should get everybodys mobile numbers and txt them when there up :lol


----------



## __Rock__ (May 29, 2013)

Anyone up for a trade?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'll laugh if anyone asks me to trade Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Bryan for The Miz?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Daiko said:


> Bryan for The Miz?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm hoping we can get a fucking TON of picks in today since it's a Monday. Hoping to get to my 4th round pick completed today in all honesty, maybe we can blow through the rest of this round AND next round today hopefully.

EVERYBODY NEEDS TO PM ABH SOME CHOICES.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

^^ agreed I did it yesterday, I know its fun to choose for yourself when it your turn but its so much quicker when you pm him


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

It's been 8 hours, CLOVER can pick now (if he's up?).


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yup.


----------



## __Rock__ (May 29, 2013)

Chan is online!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Made my choice, PM'd Cloverleaf to pick..Cloverleaf is online too.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

My third round pick is still out there. :cheer


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

GOD DAMN IT CHAN


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Cloverleaf still has to make his picks for PWA today so i'm sure he will be online soon.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah Cloverleaf can re-do his choice when he comes back. I think Gambit is up then TakersRevenge.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TakersRevenge is up~! :clap


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Hopefully TR comes on soon.


----------



## __Rock__ (May 29, 2013)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Hopefully TR comes on soon.


I feel sorry for ya 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Finally found someone that could fit my roster and i guarantee he will be picked before my turn.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I know exactly who I want for the next 3 rounds, one I think I have a good chance at and the other two I doubt I get both.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

said it before say it again i got no freakin' clue who i'm picking next :lol


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> said it before say it again i got no freakin' clue who i'm picking next :lol


The three people I want next are just guys i'm a big fan of. 

John Morrison would have been my pick this round but someone freaking stole him from me.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

1 more pick until mine....OBBY GO PICK!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Gambit, Cloverleaf and Daiko are the next three up!


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> The three people I want next are just guys i'm a big fan of.
> 
> John Morrison would have been my pick this round but someone freaking stole him from me.


:hbk2 sorry 

actually batista was my pick and someone took him right b4 or 2 picks before me, I like Jomo though


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*come on...let's get this moving!!!!* :vince6


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Seriously why don't people check the draft more often? We all know you lazy fuckers are just watching Raw right now! :lmao

Would love to make my next pick today.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Thought there would be a ton of picks made during Raw tonight. :langston


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Is it me yet?


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Can't believe Raven is gone


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm not sure who's up...i haven't checked..i just kinda wish we could do two rounds in one day :lol
But at this rate i guess we're lucky if we do one round in one day :vince


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Bob-Carcass said:


> Can't believe Raven is gone


Always been a huge Raven fan. Such a cool guy to, Had a 10 minute conversation about the biz with him at a show before.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Gambit is up i believe..and isn't he in another country than the U.S.?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Whatever way, I'm away to sleeps after RAW's done..


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Gambit is up i believe..and isn't he in another country than the U.S.?


I think so yeah.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Daiko said:


> Whatever way, I'm away to sleeps after RAW's done..


If you haven't already, make sure you PM your picks to ABH


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

was one pick picked during raw :lmao this is going to so LONG we honestly may not be done drafting until late august


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

We need to like set a day where people just do the damn draft.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> We need to like set a day where people just do the damn draft.


Funny you mentioned this...i thought..would it be possible to say set a day ahead..say on timeframe on a day of the weekend...for everyone to come onboard and vote "live" but that would be probably impossible lol


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Funny you mentioned this...i thought..would it be possible to say set a day ahead..say on timeframe on a day of the weekend...for everyone to come onboard and vote "live" but that would be probably impossible lol


It would be impossible but we should send in times or something and try to work it out. But also more people need to send their picks in ahead of time.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> It would be impossible but we should send in times or something and try to work it out. But also more people need to send their picks in ahead of time.


This.

I don't send in picks but I keep track of things fairly well.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

*ATTENTION!!!*

Cloverleaf can vote now because the 8 hour rule is up also daiko's online too


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The draft OP has been updated with round 6.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:lol HollywoodNightmare's right back down the bottom half again


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Fuck I was gonna take Reigns


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Gambit now has both Reigns and Rollins. That's some smart drafting.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

No Ambrose though.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Which sucks quite a bit but glad I got those two this time.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

All of the picks I want are going before my very eyes. My Mid Card is going to suck again.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Zack Ryder's still around. As is TNA's entire roster 8*D


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

^^ we still have funaki!!!!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Daiko said:


> Zack Ryder's still around. As is TNA's entire roster 8*D












Got to start clearing TNA out then.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So who's up?? Ratman?


----------



## __Rock__ (May 29, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> So who's up?? Ratman?


No it's Clover


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Isn't it Isotopes then me


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm up?


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Yeah, you were skipped fro some reason but its your pick (Y)


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Safe.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Ratman your good to go, Isotopes was online for nearly 3 hours after Daiko had picked.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Alright I'll make my pick now


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

I'll go get Johnbon!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Eddie vs. Del Rio?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Jonbon going for KENTA vs Muta. Fantastic idea, but how many people are aware of both of them in the end? Could be a complete success, but could also backfire badly..


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Liger was my next pick. Fuck you Daiko! Your living in jobber hell in PWC now forever! 

Also the randomizer should stop screwing me over...


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Liger was my next pick. Fuck you Daiko! Your living in jobber hell in PWC now forever!
> 
> Also the randomizer should stop screwing me over...


:lol I genuinely couldn't remember anyone except him for about 5-10 minutes. Didn't help that Jamjam took Austin Aries..


----------



## Johnbon89-HBK (May 31, 2013)

Daiko said:


> Jonbon going for KENTA vs Muta. Fantastic idea, but how many people are aware of both of them in the end? Could be a complete success, but could also backfire badly..


Well the way I look at it. If you call yourselve a die hard fan or even a fan of Pro wrestling then you have to know who kobashi is and you have to know who muta is, and what better place to find fans of pro wrestling than the wrestling forum right?? So I'm trying to showcase the best possible matches that I can, while people talk about the best matches never to have happened they say rock hbk they say taker sting what about kobashi muta!?!? It has to be up there and it has to be a great match to have on any card, if people don't think so fine but I know it is so I don't care  :lol


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

1 more pick than its mine...COME ON CHAN!


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Ugh, if either one of you take my guy I'm probably going to RAGE.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I have my pick set and if Chan takes him then I'll be deciding between two guys for which one I want.


----------



## __Rock__ (May 29, 2013)

1st in this round, 3rd in the next and 2nd after!


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

GOD DAMN IT CHAN, THE SUSPENSE IS KILLING ME.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

dont even know who to draft anymore, just gonna become the brian cashmen of the WF and pull theses
trades out


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

who's next?


----------



## __Rock__ (May 29, 2013)

Chan is on! Hey that rhymes


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

im up...shit okay one sec


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I think Chan is trying to troll us by coming online and not making his pick yet. :lmao

EDIT: Yup he's trolling us. Being online for like 20 minutes now with no pick.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ur up Hollywood~!!


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

I dislike you so much now Chan lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

redskins25 said:


> I dislike you so much now Chan lol


lol :agree: there's a lot of tough choices...still want a lot more out there..hoping i can grab them soon!


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

bret/vader :mark:


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Why hasn't Hollywood picked yet?? :hmm:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Trying to build up that suspense


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

redskins25 said:


> bret/vader :mark:


Awww you wanted that match? Sorry :argh: 
But yeah can't say that match would have been bad, would have been fucking awesome to see again


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Just made my pick. Pretty happy I got James Storm did not think i'd be able to get him but happy I did as he's another one of my favorites.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Beast and TakersRevenge is then up!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bob-Carcass said:


> Why hasn't Hollywood picked yet?? :hmm:


Trolling us. unk2

This better not become a trend.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

It only took me so long to pick because I had to find that pic and wanted to quote his entrance music. Plus I was finishing up my PWC RP first.


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Bob-Carcass said:


> Ratman your good to go, Isotopes was online for nearly 3 hours after Daiko had picked.


lol I should start logging out every time I'm not actually online. That "Remember Me" feature can be very misleading.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Isotopes said:


> lol I should start logging out every time I'm not actually online. That "Remember Me" feature can be very misleading.


Then go pick.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Beast chose...TakersRevenge is up


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Takers Revenge said:


> Sorry for the delay boys, had a baseball game.. I choose the Dynamite Kid


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Think I'm #16 for this round, and by my reckoning #13 is to pick next, lets get this rolling! Its only Round 4 lmaooo, its been days 

I have a pick set in stone who I want, but I think theres someone more popular who hasn't been picked yet and I think I can get my other one in a later round, but that's RISKY STRATEGY


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Well your reckoning is wrong  it's no.14 MR.Obby who's up, love the sig btw ^


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Bob-Carcass said:


> Well your reckoning is wrong  it's no.14 MR.Obby who's up, love the sig btw ^


Why thank you 

Good, only two more before I can pick STONE COLD STEVE AUSTIN zack ryder


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

We seem to be losing momentum


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Agreed.

There's SO much talent still on the board though, holy shit.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I lost momentum ages ago. 

Don't get me wrong Bryan, Styles and Christian is great so far but what now, Zack Ryder?


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I lost momentum ages ago.
> 
> Don't get me wrong Bryan, Styles and Christian is great so far but what now, Zack Ryder?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


>


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

who's even up


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Fourth Wall you panicked like this early in the last draft and ended up getting to the final. unk2

You'll be fine. There's tons of talent left, in the last draft I was able to pick up Lance Storm and Jim Neidhart in like, the final two or three rounds.



redskins25 said:


> who's even up


It's currently Obby's turn but the 8 hour window is almost up.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Fourth Wall you panicked like this early in the last draft and ended up getting to the final. unk2
> 
> You'll be fine. There's tons of talent left, in the last draft I was able to pick up Lance Storm and Jim Neidhart in like, the final two or three rounds.


That's true. That's the type of guy I am though, constantly on edge and panicking, I can't help it. :lol

Seeing Benoit, Punk, RVD, Triple H, HBK, SCSA, The Rock, Undertaker etc. Go before my very eyes has shaken me up a bit.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

redskins25 said:


> who's even up


It'll be mine in 30 mins (when the 8 hour window is up)


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

The most important thing to consider is that the middle - late rounds are JUST as important as the first 3-4 where all of the ELITE talents are chosen. An AMAZING main event won't win you any matchups, just use OBBY as an example; that motherfucker had HOGAN VS AUSTIN & still lost IIRC.

Sometimes it requires selecting guys that you don't even like for the sake of BUYZ.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Obby has picked! Everyone stay online and do their thing since we could run through about 10 at this point. Quite a few people coming up have sent me theirs. (Y)


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

YES. LET'S DO IT.

Steiner pick was excellent BTW.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Let's do this! :mark:


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

SO WHEN ARE WE GONNA START THIS DAMN IT :mark:.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Just waiting for Dave to make his pick. I have Mr Cook and Jamjam's who are both after him. The it's Fourth Wall who is online, as is ******* I think. I have AwSmash's, then we can start round 5 with Beast and Chan.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't even know why I got excited about multiple picks coming up as I'm about 20 picks away from my next draft..


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Jut deciding who to pick. Be 2 minutes.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Picked.

Dont't want to pick the same guys as last time. There's still 3 of them available and I'm surprised no ones taken them yet.

Can you dig it, sucka?


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan of the pick Dave.

Malenko & Race were REALLY low on my board though.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Christopher Daniels. :agree:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

******* is offline now.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Redskins is up...!! Looks like we'll be in a new round soon :mark:


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

My guy is still there.

I wanna see how this is going to play out. Might as well RANDOMIZE for round 7 ABH .


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't understand how this moves so slowly, surely if you were interested in this you'd pay attention and make sure you pick when it's your turn, it's not hard to anticipate, if u feel u wont be on send a pm if u no ur up soon like redskins did y go offline?? Nd y go off without pming ABH. I can't understand it, if you don't like it or can't be bothered then why sign up in the first place?


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Skins is online.

:brock


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> Skins is online.
> 
> :brock


I PM'd him incase he forgot or didn't know he was up :


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Christopher Daniels. :agree:


:flip Fuck you dude he was my next pick lol


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

yea I forgot how much time do I have ? and @johnboy I didnt go into this section and was in classics


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

picked


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

wait is there anyway I can change my pick really quickly awsmash isnt on ? if not thats fine


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ABH has Awsmash's pick...he shud be posting it anytime..then it's Beast's turn to kick off the new Round.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

nah that cool, I was debating between him and someone else and the someone else is probably gonna be picked next or close. @KOK I was actually watching that orton/rey/angle vs cena/hhh you and C2d were talking about lol


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Round 4 is now completed. I'll randomize Round 7 later. Some interesting picks happening a the moment, intriguing stuff.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

redskins25 said:


> nah that cool, I was debating between him and someone else and the someone else is probably gonna be picked next or close. @KOK I was actually watching that orton/rey/angle vs cena/hhh you and C2d were talking about lol


It's brilliant stuff. KING OF KINGS ERA GAME.

:HHH2

SINCE I HAVE NO LIFE I went on Randomizer and did a MOCK round 7.

List Randomizer

There were 20 items in your list. Here they are in random order:

HBK
Mr cook
Iww
the ratman
BEAST
JAMJAM
Skins
TFW
_rock_
Daiko
Gambit
Obby
Taker
Isotopes
Chan
Dave
Cloverleaf
BOB
Awsmash
Hollywood

Timestamp: 2013-07-10 18:31:22 UTC

EVEN IN THE MOCK HOLLYWOOD PICKS LAST :lol.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

it was awsome


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> It's brilliant stuff. KING OF KINGS ERA GAME.
> 
> :HHH2
> 
> ...


i shouldnt laugh but that's too funny :lol: (Y)


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> It's brilliant stuff. KING OF KINGS ERA GAME.
> 
> :HHH2
> 
> ...


Yeah screw that list!


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

^^could we actually use KOK lol

just noticed I have like 5 post alone on this page so Im gonna relax, this is a sign I have nothing to do today


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hollywood is unlucky man! :shock


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Thankfully for him it's not the real thing .

Another Top 10 pick would be nice. I really don't wanna have to go another 30 picks between 6 and 7 like I did between 2 & 3.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I think if I end up in the bottom 3 anymore then ABH fears me taking his spot on the throne. 

On a side note people need to hurry up, I wanna make my next pick today.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*ROUND 7...*



Spoiler: BIG REVEAL



Has been posted in the draft OP. Hollywood is either going to be really happy or really pissed off.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Round 7, 20?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hollywood finally gets his comeback in round 7 brother :vince5


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

19th.. Still better than TFW though 8*D

Took 7 rounds for HN to get a good place :lmao


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Daiko said:


> 19th.. Still better than TFW though 8*D
> 
> Took 7 rounds for HN to get a good place :lmao


I picked 10th last round which isn't bad and this round I pick 7th which is good.

2nd though? Hellllllllllllllll yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Not in the top 5 though. Took 7 rounds to get in the top 5. Enjoy Santino 8*D


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Daiko said:


> Not in the top 5 though. Took 7 rounds to get in the top 5. Enjoy Santino 8*D


Oh...Santino vs. Zach Ryder is coming up i'm afraid!!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Santino is a decent wrestler without the shitty gimmick.

But I got sleeper picks still out there, i'm not worried yet.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Santino is a decent wrestler without the shitty gimmick.
> 
> But I got sleeper picks still out there, i'm not worried yet.


They're only Sleeper picks because you're going to put us to sleep with your terrible cards.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Daiko said:


> *19th.. Still better than TFW though 8*D*
> 
> Took 7 rounds for HN to get a good place :lmao


I hope to god you get 20 round 8. :lol


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I hope to god you get 20 round 8. :lol


I hope he gets 20 in the next 5 rounds.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

#Cunspirusay!


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Everybody within the next 10-15 picks, remember to get a list of guys into ABH!

:brock


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

looks like we hit a road block guys


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Cmon Rock where u at?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

There seems to be a trend...not picking on _TheRock_ but on a few guys who are pretty late in picking or in voting..hopefully it changes


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah we always seem to be waiting awhile for 2 or 3 guys.

He's probably been on his alt account.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

8*D


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

__Rock__ is still hiding after I discovered his multiple accounts.

Doubt he'll be on anytime soon.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

He has other accounts?


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

The Ratman said:


> He has other accounts?


Yep. KNEES_TO_FACES


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Oh shit for real, i didnt know that


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DiabeticDave said:


> Yep. KNEES_TO_FACES


Holy crap lol..so does that mean he's going to vote for himself twice? :vince2


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

He'll still lose


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Holy crap lol..so does that mean he's going to vote for himself twice? :vince2


Well he's done it in the Royal Rumble thread. He was losing so he voted for Pratchett (2nd last) on both his accounts.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Surprised he hasn't gotten slapped with a :ban yet.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I thought those two seemed oddly similar.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Well hopefully he comes on and makes his pick soon. If he does end up getting banned I have a backup that can probably take his roster anyway.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao no way, is _knee_face in this draft as well ? how'd you find he has other accounts man ?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Soo we can skip his pick right?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I laughed when i looked saw he voted for Prattchett twice in the rumble. Poor Pratchett.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

i gotta see this


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

after reading that thread :clap to DD, that kids not coming back or atleast not under_rock_ :hbk2 so we might as well move on


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

He'll be back when we see a new user with _(insert wrestler name or catch phrase here)_ soon.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

_You_Cant_See_Me_


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

_G_T_S_ :lmao :lmao

_R_K_O_

_2_atl_accounts_ :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

_Bryan_

He better do. :bryan


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

The best bit was when he quoted himself on his other account :lmao


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

_#Shoot_


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

redskins25 said:


> _2_*atl*_accounts_ :lol


He is not worthy of having All Time Low in his name.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

cant make this stuff up lol. Damn they are similar now that I think of it but why did both of his accounts have to have _ _ atleast be more creative

After spending my fair time in RANTS I know how these things end when ppl are exposed- They never come back on. I dont see why Ratman just cannot make his pick but rules are rules Ill shut up


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Meh, it looks unlikely that he'll return but I'll give him the 8 hours for this current pick just in case. Then if he's not on for a while and/or gets banned, we'll replace him and the draft can continue as planned.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

^ yupp


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

When is the 8 hours up anyway?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

About 2 hours


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Finally been 8 hours. Bout to make my pick.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Hopefully we can get things rolling now.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

^ agreed


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Obby was on 4 hours after ratman picked so whoever's next can go.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Obby's online now and I just PM'd him, so I'll give him a little time. I've got a ton of IWW's picks since he's not going to be around for a while.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Ah good stuff (Y) can't believe road dogg and DDP are gone so early


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Well, obby's gone offline now so he's had a lot of time to make his pick. He can choose when he returns.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Hollywood only went off 3-4 hours ago prob went to sleep


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Bob-Carcass said:


> Ah good stuff (Y) can't believe road dogg and DDP are gone so early


That's how things roll in the dogghouse. We doing this thing doggystyle.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

So Rock comes online, makes his pick, and goes offline straight away.

You can run Rock, but you can't hide...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Meh.._Rock_ will need more than just his alternative accounts to win this :vince5 lol

Anyways...You know i was thinking for fun..it be kinda cool to do a draft on simply midcarders and under (jobbers included)...okay...nevermind maybe not lol


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Meh.._Rock_ will need more than just his alternative accounts to win this :vince5 lol
> 
> Anyways...You know i was thinking for fun..it be kinda cool to do a draft on simply midcarders and under (jobbers included)...okay...nevermind maybe not lol


Yeah that could be good, nobody who has ever held the main title in WWE,WCW,ECW,TNA,NJPW,AJPW or ROH isn't allowed be picked, or something.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Only problem with things like that would be scraping the barrel very early on. Especially if there is a lot of people in it.

I've been thinking of an idea if there's another draft. Basically, each round you pick a number, I don't know like 1-10 or 1-20 and in that list contains wrestlers/divas/managers. Some of the numbers can contain high profile wrestlers or jobbers. Each round everyone picks a number and they are told who they have chosen. Or you could do it like Bingo kind of. Everyone sends in a list of numbers and in a thread, everyone's wrestlers that they have chosen with those numbers are revealed?

Would anybody enjoy doing something like that? Some might get screwed over but it could be fun.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bob-Carcass said:


> Yeah that could be good, nobody who has ever held the main title in WWE,WCW,ECW,TNA,NJPW,AJPW or ROH isn't allowed be picked, or something.


That would be good


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

Your going to have enough jobbers to play with in this draft? You dont need a jobber specific draft?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Fourth Walls' idea isn't bad, though I think people do like to make their own picks. Maybe a separate game could be started for that?

One idea I had for the draft, though it isn't actually mine and someone mentioned it ages ago in the first draft. Basically there would be a set order, so lets say the signing up order. But then, we put people into timezone brackets (Europe, USA, Australia). 

*Example:*

Signup sheet:

1. Australian 1
2. American 1
3. American 2
4. European 1
5. European 2
6. American 3
7. Australian 2
8. American 4
9. European 3

Then, each player is put into their timezone bracket and a draw is made. Europe comes out as #1, then Australia, then America. So the actual order would then be:

1. European 1
2. European 2
3. European 3
4. Australian 1
5. Australian 2
6. American 1
7. American 2
8. American 3
9. American 4

This would probably make the draft run a lot quicker since it would run through timezones, so all the Europeans could pick while they're awake, followed by the Australians and so on. I've probably explained it badly, but in theory this would make the draft finish a lot quicker. I had the idea of doing this for the current draft until the majority decided upon randomized rounds.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

That could be a good idea to have the draft run a little bit quicker.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

It's BOB's pick and he's online.

Loved the Umaga pick BTW.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> It's BOB's pick and he's online.
> 
> Loved the Umaga pick BTW.


Always liked him and figured he wouldn't be out there much longer so figured i'd take him while I could.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

With 27 wrestlers to go before my next pick its becoming pretty clearly that the chances of me getting the guys I want are painfully low this game is truly cruel.......


----------



## Johnbon89-HBK (May 31, 2013)

^^^ tell me about it, taka was on my card


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I have a looong time to go before my next pick. Hopefully we can finish this round up today.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Gambit needs to get online ASAP.

I wanna plow through this as fast as possible, we're entering the rounds soon that if you underestimate them can make or break your draft. ABH can personally tell you that the reason he won the last League was because he paid close attention to the later rounds (on top of putting together some really fucking great cards). I think I might have been able to topple TFW if I had to spend my middle - late round picks better. He made the better picks there and he went onto the finals like he deserved.

That fucker is definitely the favorite in this league as well .


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nar, I doubt I'm the favourite this time round. I don't see myself being able to compete against the likes of Stone Cold and The Undertaker, but we will see.

I was honestly surprised I won over you last time.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Your draft last time wasn't top heavy, the idea is to gather as much depth as possible and acquire bigger stars from whoever you conquer. THAT'S HOW YOU DESTROYED EVERYBODY BESIDES ABH LAST TIME.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm happy with my picks so far. Hopefully I get some more good ones over the next few rounds.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm going to keep things rather vague, but as always there's a few people who I'd be scared to match up against and a few I'd love to try and dismantle .

These rounds mean everything though. The only pick I didn't like from TFW in his last draft was Killer Kowalski as I felt it didn't go along with what the rest of his draft was all about and that was explosive wrestling. This league will be won with consistently good picks. I don't think ABH had a single guy on his roster that didn't fit in. I drafted a bunch of puro guys like Misawa, Kawada, & Kobashi to mesh with each other last time and it lost steam once I got to the SEMIS.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Last time i'd draft people for a certain match up but this time around i'm just going for people I like and if it works out great, if not then i'll try to avoid becoming a 3 time loser.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm going to draft the best available guy and if he doesn't factor into my card in any way I'll see if I can shop him for somebody who does fit into my grand scheme.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Gambit needs to get his ass online. I want to make my pick while I'm sober.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

I REALLY want to see who you'd pick if you were intoxicated

Go all MIKE HERO on everybody and pick a bunch of indy guys.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> I REALLY want to see who you'd pick if you were intoxicated
> 
> Go all MIKE HERO on everybody and pick a bunch of indy guys.


I'd like to think it would be some Japanese kid just for the entertainment of trying to spell/pronounce it, and the obvious imitation of the accent that would follow...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The UMAGA pick was awesome..i had my eye on him...i knew he was likely gonna be gone


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Steal of the draft so far - Vader in the fourth.

Biggest reach - Misawa 4th overall.

There's SO much talent still out there that it's insane, some of the guys I'm seeing passed over for lesser talent is astounding me. I think Ryback is a terrible worker but it seems to me like Ruthless Aggression Era Guys and PG Era guys generate the most votes which is why I took him over superior talents.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm pretty happy with my picks so far, if we look at it from a real life perspective:

Daniel Bryan - Getting a pretty big push right now, popular and possbily could be WWE Champion this year. (I hope!)

AJ Styles - Heading towards a huge showdown with Bully at BFG.

Christian - In the Money in the Bank All Stars match, still relevant.

Christopher Daniels - Apart of the best Tag Team in TNA and possibly currently overall, Bad Influence.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> Biggest reach - Misawa 4th overall.


Now who would waste their first pick on Misawa.. Must be a moron. :side:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Didn't you take Misawa ahead of Steve Austin? That's...interesting to say the least.

:austin


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

My roster aint looking all that great. Might be in trouble early compared to these other rosters. My last roster was better imo.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> Gambit needs to get his ass online. I want to make my pick while I'm sober.


Can't watch Impact sober eh?



The Beast Incarnate said:


> I REALLY want to see who you'd pick if you were intoxicated
> 
> Go all MIKE HERO on everybody and pick a bunch of indy guys.


The funny thing is he didn't even draft top indy guys he took people nobody has heard of.



Chan Hung said:


> The UMAGA pick was awesome..i had my eye on him...i knew he was likely gonna be gone


Umaga was awesome. Surprised he lasted as long as he did to be honest.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Gambit was just online, since I saw him make a post in another thread. That means the one hour rule is in effect and the countdown is ticking. I'll PM him though.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Yeah PM each time it is my pick as I would not have seen it lol. Just making it now


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Go make your pick Double D!


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah. Vampiro bitches.

Come at me.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Vampiro :mark:

Always liked him, him and Gangrel had a creep vs creep match on my card in the last draft. DEM BUYS :cool2


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Didn't you take Misawa ahead of Steve Austin? That's...interesting to say the least.
> 
> :austin


Misawa > Austin.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Daiko said:


> Misawa > Austin.


:no:

Plus you gotta factor in what people will vote for.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> :no:
> 
> Plus you gotta factor in what people will vote for.


For a second then I thought that said you got to factor in white people :lol


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> :no:
> 
> Plus you gotta factor in what people will vote for.


Are you trying to say Misawa isn't a better wrestler than Austin.. 

Not too fussed how far I go in the end. I'm using guys that I like and making matches I'd want to see.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I did that my last card and got ousted in the first round


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Cesaro !!!! ABH I pmed you my next 5 picks :lol so I may just let you draft for me :lmaoo


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Why has this been so...... DEAD.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> Why has this been so...... DEAD.


People don't check often enough.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Taker's Revenge has been online for a million years now.

Hoping he picks soon .


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Sorry I looked at the thread on the main page and saw ABH had the last post and never bothered to open it for some reason..


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Christian has been taken as well .


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Fixed it. Picked Tiger Mask IV


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> Why has this been so...... DEAD.


Wish it would pick up a little faster too lol


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Happy with TAKA. Have another idea for a main event though, so I have to hope my man is still round in 24 picks. :hmm:


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

AwSmash said:


> Happy with TAKA. Have another idea for a main event though, so I have to hope my man is still round in 24 picks. :hmm:





The Fourth Wall said:


> *Fifth Pick:* _Jake 'The Snake' Roberts_​


:bron3

There's still two more men I'm hoping for though. They could probably just go up against TAKA if need be, but I'm hoping for both of them.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Surprised Jake Roberts lasted this long honestly.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

I hope this quickens up alittle, I have my gameplan and picks all set


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

^^^^ Me too I have my card written up and all but I did it reasonably, im obviously not going to get everyone I want but I at least have a structure, taking fucking ages tho, really puts a dampner on the whole thing how fucking hard is it to pick when its your turn like.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

agreed x100


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Round 8 has been posted. __Rock__ (or should I say KNEES__2__FACES ) must be one lucky guy because he's got another #1 pick, and his last three rounds have all seen him come up in the top 2.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Round 8 has been posted. __Rock__ (or should I say KNEES__2__FACES ) must be one lucky guy because he's got another #1 pick, and his last three rounds have all seen him come up in the top 2.


It's a conspiracy i tell you!!!! :vince


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Isn't he up next?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

has he not chosen any round past #10 ?


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

The cunt got no,1 no.3 no.2 no.1 and no.1 and I've never been in the top 5 even I keep getting poxy numbers, it's all ABH's fault!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

It is suspicious, but that's what the randomizer came up with. Blame him (it)!


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

he hasn't been on since 1058 am yesterday morning, after being questioned again. This should take away, isnt there a rule that if you take 8 hours more than once your done ?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The rule is 8 hours once his pick window beigns. Cloverleaf only picked about an hour ago so __Rock__ has ages left yet. He made his choice last round so I'm hoping he'll be back again.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Loving the 5th pick in the latest round the draft order has been set for.

I'm getting good picks at arguably the best time.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Oh my god.

_Cock_ is going to take all fucking DAY!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Give it time, he's got 17000 different accounts to quote.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

^^ :lmao yea guys there is a patriots25 somewhere around here no relation :hbk2


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I think for the future....it would be nice to have some sort of mandatory rule...if you "miss" one pick....upon returning you "MUST" PM the admin in charge a list of say 10 guys you want. Sounds insane i know, but to prevent a) the person being eliminated b) the draft running smoothly. Of course i'd say to the person who missed his pick...you'll get 3 hours to post when ur up again...but after that i'll post one of ur top picks you gave met...

Just a thought ^ :lol


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

^^ yea I agree, I dont even have to be in this section right now Ive pmed ABH my next 8 picks so Im good


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> I think for the future....it would be nice to have some sort of mandatory rule...if you "miss" one pick....upon returning you "MUST" PM the admin in charge a list of say 10 guys you want. Sounds insane i know, but to prevent a) the person being eliminated b) the draft running smoothly. Of course i'd say to the person who missed his pick...you'll get 3 hours to post when ur up again...but after that i'll post one of ur top picks you gave met...
> 
> Just a thought ^ :lol


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks like _ROCK_ is gonna be waiting for a while til he chooess :vince3


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

As cm punk would say, this isn't sour grapes, and I'm not trying to seem bigger than anyone, but fuck me I've lost so much faith and excitement about this because of the ridiculous amount of ppl not making picks, or even showing any interest, I'm not going to name and shame anyone well apart from the double accounter who really shouldn't even be here, but its a joke, like I said before if you weren't interested why the fuck did u sign up.

I admire dwayneaustin for simply saying guys I don't think I'll be around so I'm not going to play even tho it was clear that he really liked it, guys like daiko,beast,4th,Johnbon to name a few are picking within a bleeding hour and constantly talking about it and ABH is doing a great job but I can't deal with it, I'm constantly following the threads, basically stalking them and anticipating things and for what? 

Maybe I'm taking this to seriously :lol and if you've read all of me crying well done, but basically I'm going to shoot ABH a fuck load of picks and just wait till its time to play, because the disappointment is too much :lol


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Bob-Carcass said:


> I admire dwayneaustin for simply saying guys I don't think I'll be around so I'm not going to play even tho it was clear that he really liked it, guys like *daiko*,beast,4th,Johnbon to name a few are picking within a bleeding hour and constantly talking about it and ABH is doing a great job but I can't deal with it, I'm constantly following the threads, basically stalking them and anticipating things and for what?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Some people do have hectic lives though, so it's understandable that some aren't here as often. I have no life, which is why I'm here most of the time. :lol But yeah, it would be wise for them to PM ABH if they have a hectic life rather than keeping everyone waiting.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Haha, good rant. (Y)

The draft is probably going about the same speed as it did last time though. We started last Wednesday around this time. We've already ran through 5 rounds and a bit. So 5 rounds in 9 days isn't awful. Yes some people are slow but that's always going to happen. If people are constantly missing picks then they'll start getting booted out. Also remember that people have other stuff to do and their life doesn't revolve around a wrestling draft. Though you are correct, if they think they're going to be busy they should PM me some picks ahead of time. Though sometimes you're expectantly busy and can't get around to it. The previous draft took about a month to complete before the matches started, if this one happens to take longer then maybe after we'll look at the draft and make some changes to hopefully improve the speed of the picks.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

If you have a hectic life don't commit to a time consuming game, simple, or at least think ahead and pm ABH.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Got ninja'd I know ppl have lives ABH I didn't mean to come across as the pretentious, rude and ignorant dude, I guess I just take these things to seriously, sorry I just watched the punk documentary and wanted to speak my mind :lol


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Haha it's fine dude, don't worry I wasn't trying to come off hard-nosed or anything either. Sometimes the draft will pick up when a lot of people in a row happen to be online. But it only takes one person to not be around to slow the whole thing down. It'll be worth it in the end though, once you get to build your rosters and I put the matches up. That's when the _real_ fun starts.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

What's a 'lives' and how do I get one?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

There's an offline world? Sounds scary.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

All I know about the outside is there's a giant lightbulb in the sky, Dr Pepper is everywhere and I shouldn't visit a place called Albert Sq.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

It's almost 1 a.m here so I'll probably head off soon. __Rock__'s time is almost up and Mr Cook is after him. He sent me a couple of picks for this round but I'm tired, so who's going to be around over the next few hours and can make his pick for him if I send you the PM?


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Are you in England? I definitely would but I don't think I'll make halve 2 man, if nobody else will then i will.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah I'm from England. OK I'll send you his picks, if anyone else is in a different timezone and wants to help keep the draft moving then just ask Bob.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

If it's half 2, I'll manage that.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

You uk aswell? If I'm not gonna make it ill send u a pm :lol


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

If Bob is going offline at all later tonight and the pick hasn't been made yet, I would do it because I'm right after Mr.Cook


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Bob-Carcass said:


> You uk aswell? If I'm not gonna make it ill send u a pm :lol


Yeah, I'm in the UK too. UK>US of Murica 8*D


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Daiko said:


> Yeah, I'm in the UK too. UK>US of Murica 8*D


Obviously, but Ireland>>>>>Uk  i'll be around ratman don't worry


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Didnt realize we only had a hour left in the 8 hour rule


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Bob-Carcass said:


> Obviously, but Ireland>>>>>Uk  i'll be around ratman don't worry


You can't even outdrink us anymore.. I say we, Scotlands about ready to piss off which really fucks us in that category. But it does raise our life expectancy which is always good.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Can't out drink you's? Is that a joke??


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

You can't have been to Scotland if you think you outdrink anyone.. They're just fucking stupid when it comes to drinking..


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

I have but man Dublin is not where the drinking is at in Ireland, it's the worst city in the world for binge drinking yeah but the quantity is no where near what the ole lads down the country drink, it's ridiculous.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Eh, all I can say is I've enjoyed Vodka in both Scotland and Ireland. Both got me pished and I couldn't understand a fucking word anyone said in both countries. (And I've lived in Scotland for 15 years...)


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I'm from the BEER CAPITOL OF THE WORLD!!!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

lolmurica.


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

"God invented alcohol to keep the Irish from ruling the world."


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Daiko said:


> Eh, all I can say is I've enjoyed Vodka in both Scotland and Ireland. Both got me pished and I couldn't understand a fucking word anyone said in both countries. (And I've lived in Scotland for 15 years...)


:lol where are from/living?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Living in Perth just now. 

(I swear to fucking gawd, Chrome pisses me off! I press Backspace to edit out something and it sends me back about 4 pages..)


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Is that not in Australia?? Genuienly hate chrome, using this ipad is a pain in the bollox tho


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

#Merica


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Daiko said:


> Living in Perth just now.
> 
> (I swear to fucking gawd, Chrome pisses me off! I press Backspace to edit out something and it sends me back about 4 pages..)


I'm planning to move to Perth in the near future.

The aim is Australia in general, but I love Perth.

Random comment :lol


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

There's a Perth up here too. (Used to be the Capital of Scotland #NotSoFunFact)


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I love google chrome. I have no problems with it. 

Also 'murica.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> I'm planning to move to Perth in the near future.
> 
> The aim is Australia in general, but I love Perth.
> 
> Random comment :lol


I'm not in Aussie Perth, I'm in Scotland Perth. Perth Lite if you will.

#murica


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Daiko said:


> There's a Perth up here too. (Used to be the Capital of Scotland #NotSoFunFact)


Oh so you live in Scotland Perth, bot Australia.

I'm an idiot :lmao


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

#DumbDave #(Some Praise starting with D)Daiko. Alliteration Arseholes! #Shoot


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Daiko said:


> There's a Perth up here too. (Used to be the Capital of Scotland #NotSoFunFact)


So your from and live in Scotland?? :lol


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

From England, moved to Scotland.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

HN, are you from Cali or just a big JOMO fan ?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

JoMo? JOMO? That's Austin Angel you muggle.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

??


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

You're telling me that you haven't heard of the Rock God Austin Angel?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

No lol

Edit: I get it now


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

redskins25 said:


> HN, are you from Cali or just a big JOMO fan ?


Not from Cali, big Jomo fan. But this sig to represent my PWC wrestler, The Rock God Austin Angel.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

^^ yep I found that out just wondering if you were from the states since you said #murica as well


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Am I up, or is it OBBY?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> Am I up, or is it OBBY?


He was online when it was his turn and an hour has passed without a pick so I'm pretty sure you can pick now


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks to Bob for helping me out with Mr. Cook's pick, allowing the draft to move along quicker than it would have. (Y)

Some interesting rosters being concocted, once round 6 is finished I might write a tiny overview about how each roster is shaping up and what kind of card each person is going with.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Thanks to Bob for helping me out with Mr. Cook's pick, allowing the draft to move along quicker than it would have. (Y)
> 
> Some interesting rosters being concocted, once round 6 is finished I might write a tiny overview about how each roster is shaping up and what kind of card each person is going with.


That'd be good! (Y)


----------



## Johnbon89-HBK (May 31, 2013)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Thanks to Bob for helping me out with Mr. Cook's pick, allowing the draft to move along quicker than it would have. (Y)
> 
> Some interesting rosters being concocted, once round 6 is finished I might write a tiny overview about how each roster is shaping up and what kind of card each person is going with.


Sounds awesome man.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Some interesting rosters being concocted, once round 6 is finished I might write a tiny overview about how each roster is shaping up and what kind of card each person is going with.


Onto Daiko's picks. Well.. Daiko seems to have gone full retard.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

WTF Daiko? Now im screwed that you picked Billy Gunn. Having Road Dogg is fucking pointless now.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:lol Playing you all like Bobby Fischer here :lol


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

The Ratman said:


> WTF Daiko? Now im screwed that you picked Billy Gunn. Having Road Dogg is fucking pointless now.


You should have went for Billy first to prevent this. Billy is a better singles wrestler than Road Dogg.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Went with Rampage Jackson, because, why not?


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Wait, has Rampage wrestled a match?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

No, he's still classed as a wrestler though.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Rampage is a fucking beast in MMA. He my favorite UFC fighter.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

> Quinton Ramone Jackson (born June 20, 1978), is an American mixed martial artist, *professional wrestler*[1] and actor.


From Wikipedia. I BETTER BE ABLE TO USE HIM.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

I was never a Rampage guy due to being a CHUCK guy back in the day .

Why not be able to use him? Right?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Now.. Who does Rampage Jackson tag up with so I can swipe him too..


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

I heard he's going to tag up with Chavo Guerrero 8*D


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Chavo Guerrero it i. Waitaminnit..


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I'll allow Rampage Jackson even though he hasn't wrestled a match, since I'm assuming he soon will.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> I'll allow Rampage Jackson even though he hasn't wrestled a match, since I'm assuming he soon will.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> WTF Daiko? Now im screwed that you picked Billy Gunn. Having Road Dogg is fucking pointless now.


Looks like someone just wants to use him as trade bait.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Looks like someone just wants to use him as trade bait.


You're making me sound like some evil mastermind.. I likes it.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I'll trade Road Dogg to Daiko. Maybe I choose his next pick and he trades me that for Road Dogg? Or vise versa for Billy Gunn.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm hoping the trade market is going to be bigger this time.

Think after the draft I'm going to set up a list of guys who are movable, maybe for some reason or another they'll fit on somebody's card better than mine. I already see one guy who I plan on targeting immediately but I shall not reveal .

OH, & it's going to be a SLOW day isn't it?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah, I too am hoping to see some more trades this time round. Should add an extra dimension. Just to re-iterate, you can trade now. I'm not sure who long it'll be once the draft finishes until I post the matches, but I'll allow a good amount of time for everyone to get their card together and complete trades etc then aswell.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> I'll trade Road Dogg to Daiko. Maybe I choose his next pick and he trades me that for Road Dogg? Or vise versa for Billy Gunn.


I'll take that Eddie Guerrero off your hands


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> I'll trade Road Dogg to Daiko. Maybe I choose his next pick and he trades me that for Road Dogg? Or vise versa for Billy Gunn.


Give him Road Dogg for his top 2 picks.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

For Billy Gunn? No thanks


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Enjoy Road Dogg then 8*D


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Give him Road Dogg for his top 2 picks.


I'll even take his 2nd and 3rd pick. Or just his 3rd is fine with me.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> I'll even take his 2nd and 3rd pick. Or just his 3rd is fine with me.


lolno.

Tell ya what, I'm feeling generous just now, so, I'll take Del Rio for Billy Gunn.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Daiko said:


> lolno.
> 
> Tell ya what, I'm feeling generous just now, so, I'll take Del Rio for Billy Gunn.


Nah i got something planned for him. Guess im stuck with him unless someone else wants to trade for him.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Road Dogg has VALUE on his own, just not as a top 10 round pick.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Nah i got something planned for him. Guess im stuck with him unless someone else wants to trade for him.


You could always draft R-Truth and roll with the 3 Live Crue. Or take X-Pac and do DX there.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> Road Dogg has VALUE on his own, just not as a top 10 round pick.


Yeah I know but I wanted New Age Outlaws for a tag team so I drafted him early, I didnt think anyone would draft Gunn once Dogg was taken, but I figured something out I can do with him.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

DO IT.

"Gettin' rowdy!"


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> DO IT.
> 
> "Gettin' rowdy!"


That's what I'm probably gonna do


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Watch daiko take Road Warrior Animal next just to ruin a team for obby.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

8*D


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

On a side note how the fuck has the alt account guy gotten such damn good picks in the draft yet he doesn't have one of the strongest rosters?


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> On a side note how the fuck has the alt account guy gotten such damn good picks in the draft yet he doesn't have one of the strongest rosters?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


>


Screw you for taking Abyss again. Was gonna take him this round. :cussin:


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Screw you for taking Abyss again. Was gonna take him this round. :cussin:


I didn't want to take him. I didn't want to pick anybody I had last time, but he was available, and I couldn't bare to see him go unloved anymore. I took him in the second round last time, we're in the 6th and nobody took him, disgusting.

He slots in nicely as it stands. Although I'd be willing to trade him.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I'll trade Ratman's Eddie for him 8*D


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Daiko said:


> I'll trade Ratman's Eddie for him 8*D


Deal :lol


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

whos up


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

The artist formerly known as Prince and is currently known as Prince and will probably be known as Prince forevermore. I think it's that guys turn.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> Deal :lol


Eddie for The Undertaker?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

if anybody wants jomo or utimo dragon throw me offers


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I'll give you Billy Gunn for JoMo. And everyone else.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

The Ratman said:


> Eddie for The Undertaker?


As much as I'd want to, it wouldn't benefit my card.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Whoever has Randy Savage... interested in trading him? I wanna go for dat Savage/Steamboat main event.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> As much as I'd want to, it wouldn't benefit my card.


Eddie vs Henry? Eddie vs Roode? Eddie vs Abyss?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

@awsmash would you be inclined to trading 619 ?


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

The Ratman said:


> Eddie vs Henry? Eddie vs Roode? Eddie vs Abyss?


Yeah, but they'd all be a downgrade on Undertake V whoever. 

Undertaker V The IT Factor Bobby Roode
Undertaker V The Monster Abyss
Undertaker V The Worlds Strongest Man Mark Henry


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

EVERYONE'S HAGGLING


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> Yeah, but they'd all be a downgrade on Undertake V whoever.
> 
> Undertaker V The IT Factor Bobby Roode
> Undertaker V The Monster Abyss
> Undertaker V The Worlds Strongest Man Mark Henry


I guess. I'm guessing you won't take Kevin Nash for Taker?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Jamjam picked Alex Shelley :lol Oh how amusing is it that I stole one half of a tag team only for it to happen to me in the same fucking round.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

The Ratman said:


> I guess. I'm guessing you won't take Kevin Nash for Taker?


How about Eddie for Henry??


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

redskins25 said:


> whos up


I think it's you.



Daiko said:


> Jamjam picked Alex Shelley :lol Oh how amusing is it that I stole one half of a tag team only for it to happen to me in the same fucking round.


Sabin and Shelley are good talents on their own though.



redskins25 said:


> if anybody wants jomo or utimo dragon throw me offers


I'd love to get Jomo. Not sure who to offer up though.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Nah i really wanted Undertaker for a Sting vs Undertaker match


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> DO IT.
> 
> "Gettin' rowdy!"


HOLY SHIT :lol: :lol: :lol: I just saw that Daiko took Ratman's other half...and it's technically okay since he too has been a singles wrestler but makes the pick of Roaddog kinda interestingly challenging lol


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Sabin and Shelley are good talents on their own though


The original plan was for a MCMG vs NAO match and then AS vs CS and RD vs BG. Now I've got one of each :lol


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

shocked slaughter was still on the board


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Daiko said:


> The original plan was for a MCMG vs NAO match and then AS vs CS and RD vs BG. Now I've got one of each :lol


Now you get nothing :lmao


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Can't see anyone outside of TFW or Jamjam winning at this point.. Their rosters are fucking stacked.



The Ratman said:


> Now you get nothing :lmao


I get the better NAO.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ratman....i would love to have Stinger ;-) Anybody you'd be willing to trade for him lol


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

The Ratman said:


> Nah i really wanted Undertaker for a Sting vs Undertaker match


I thought so. I'm willing to negotiate.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Ratman....i would love to have Stinger ;-) Anybody you'd be willing to trade for him lol


I'll up him. I'll finish your tag team off for Sting. 8*D


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Nah im keeping Sting. I would like to take Triple H away from you though. Lets say Eddie for The Game?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> I thought so. I'm willing to negotiate.


What do you got in mind?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Ratman said:


> Nah im keeping Sting. I would like to take Triple H away from you though. Lets say Eddie for The Game?


*I have Ultimate Warrior if you want him...pair him up with Sting~!! Then just draft Zeb Coulter later :lol*


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

The Ratman said:


> What do you got in mind?


Eddie plus a sweetener.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Give me a few minutes to make a pick. Gotta think about who I want.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> *Give me a few minutes to make a pick. Gotta think about who I want*.


There's always....


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm liking all the trade talk. I predict that Dave will pick up Eddie for Henry plus 2 packets of crisps.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> Eddie plus a sweetener.


Ight who else do you have mind?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

To whoever has Morrison, you wanna do Morrison for Kenny King?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Chan got a chance


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

never watching TNA and the fear that the ppl voting for me are no older than 10 and have no clue what wwe/wcw was like past 2000 is hurting me


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

The Ratman said:


> Ight who else do you have mind?


No one you currently have on your roster.

Unless anyone wants someone off your roster, that I can use them to trade with :Vince5


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Most of the votes will come from us so don't worry about shit like that. I think we all know our wrestling pretty well at least.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

maybe taker ? but he doesnt want to give him up, why would I need henry when I got ANDRE


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> No one you currently have on your roster.
> 
> Unless anyone wants someone off your roster, that I can use them to trade with :Vince5


you could pick my next pick and i could give it to you


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm happy to trade 'Taker, but it has to be good offer. 

'Taker is a massive draw. Stick him with anyone and he'll draw. Plus you have his streak which gives you lots of creative freedom.

As much as I love Eddie, it just doesn't add up, hence wanting a sweetener.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

this round is almsot over!! :mark:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Round 6 basically done already, which means the whole draft is already a third complete. That much in about a week and a half too. Hazaah!


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

In fact, I'm putting it out there now. I'm willing to listen to offers for everybody.

Let's do some business...


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> I'm happy to trade 'Taker, but it has to be good offer.
> 
> 'Taker is a massive draw. Stick him with anyone and he'll draw. Plus you have his streak which gives you lots of creative freedom.
> 
> As much as I love Eddie, it just doesn't add up, hence wanting a sweetener.


Taker for Goldberg?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Round 6 basically done already, which means the whole draft is already a third complete. That much in about a week and a half too. Hazaah!


Hoping TakersRevenge comes around but yeah it's good to close this round finally :cool2


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

redskins25 said:


> maybe taker ? but he doesnt want to give him up, why would I need henry when I got ANDRE


YES !!

and ABH can we do that I was wonder the same thing ? can we offer to make a pick for someone else and they tell us what they want in exchange for old pick ?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I am willing to trade Eddie too


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

redskins25 said:


> and ABH can we do that I was wonder the same thing ? can we offer to make a pick for someone else and they tell us what they want in exchange for old pick ?


Yes you can do that. So for example, Player A can offer Player B one of his wrestlers and his next pick for someone on Player B's roster. DIS GUN B GOOD


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

After TakersRevenge its back to _Rock_ who hasnt made his draft from the last round. Dont mean to be cheeky but id happily take his place if he misses this one too


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

bret or andre for taker ?


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Taker for Goldberg?


Again, I'd need more.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

EskiBhoy said:


> After TakersRevenge its back to _Rock_ who hasnt made his draft from the last round. Dont mean to be cheeky but id happily take his place if he misses this one too


If he misses this pick and isn't around much (out of embarrassment it seems) then you can happily take over his roster and make the rest of his picks. (Y)


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> Again, I'd need more.


Goldberg and my next pick (2nd this round) for Taker? You could just tell me who you'd want.

EDIT: Or I could give you Kenny King to go with Goldberg.

Also since the alt account guy still didn't pick from last round can I make my pick now?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kenny King and Goldberg for Taker? :lol

You'd practically have to give up your roster for him.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Also since the alt account guy still didn't pick from last round can I make my pick now?


Actually yes you can. I just checked and he was online earlier but didn't make his pick so he's probably not returning. Eski, I'm lining you up as a replacement. Unless anyone has any major objections...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

By the way, I'm not trading. Not yet anyway. Bryan is definitely off the cards, just to let ya' know.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Actually yes you can. I just checked and he was online earlier but didn't make his pick so he's probably not returning. Eski, I'm lining you up as a replacement. Unless anyone has any major objections...


I say kudos to ABH for keeping this going...and sure i also second that we move on since it looks like _Rock_ may not come back...i have no problems with Eski taking his place unless Eski is another alt account? JK lol :lol Or unless you wanna give _ROCK_ 8 hours to pick and if he doesn't he's out? Up to you guys. But i have no problem moving on and having Hollywood go next.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Na na na na. Na na na na. Hey hey. Goodbye


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> By the way, I'm not trading. Not yet anyway. Bryan is definitely off the cards, just to let ya' know.


So no Daniel Bryan for some Latino Heat?


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> unless Eski is another alt account?


Dammit! I thought I would get away with it this time due to not using underscores in my name!  



I have two picks right? Since its rocks pick and he missed his last one?

Im happy to let the next guy make his pick now as it will take me 20min ish to find my guys due to not being prepared to draft yet.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> So no Daniel Bryan for some Latino Heat?


I love Eddie but no way, unless you want to hand me your roster? unk2


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> I say kudos to ABH for keeping this going...and sure i also second that we move on since it looks like _Rock_ may not come back...i have no problems with Eski taking his place unless Eski is another alt account? JK lol :lol Or unless you wanna give _ROCK_ 8 hours to pick and if he doesn't he's out? Up to you guys. But i have no problem moving on and having Hollywood go next.


Well he was already online earlier and had a pick he still owed and didn't make it. I think it's safe to say he doesn't really care, plus if I keep him in he'll probably continue to hold the draft up anyway. Eski is now in. Thanks to him for keeping up with the draft despite not being in it at first, it's very helpful to have a backup instantly available. (Y)



EskiBhoy said:


> Dammit! I thought I would get away with it this time due to not using underscores in my name!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, you have two picks that you can choose right now. Hollywood can then pick after you.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

If Daiko is willing to trade Mr Perfect for Road Dogg, then I'll trade 'Taker for Eddie and Road Dogg.

Well, I'll think about :lol


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Well he was already online earlier and had a pick he still owed and didn't make it. I think it's safe to say he doesn't really care, plus if I keep him in he'll probably continue to hold the draft up anyway. Eski is now in. Thanks to him for keeping up with the draft despite not being in it at first, it's very helpful to have a backup instantly available. (Y)
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you have two picks that you can choose right now. Hollywood can then pick after you.


Luckily I saw this before I hit post for my next pick.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Ha I'll give you Eddie and Road Dogg for Taker


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Ratman said:


> So no Daniel Bryan for some Latino Heat?


That's actually a very fair even trade...in my eyes


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Id like to have perfect


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Ha I'll give you Eddie and Road Dogg for Taker


Talk about a one sided trade.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> That's actually a very fair even trade...in my eyes


Yeah but I don't think your eyes are filled with "MARKMARKMARKMARKMARK" whenever Bryan appears anywhere. :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DiabeticDave said:


> If Daiko is willing to trade Mr Perfect for Road Dogg, then I'll trade 'Taker for Eddie and Road Dogg.
> 
> Well, I'll think about :lol


How about Taker for...Ultimate Warrior and Desmond Wolfe? lol


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Only of Daiko's game.

When I read it back though it does seem like a bad deal (for me) :lmao


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> How about Taker for...Ultimate Warrior and Desmond Wolfe? lol


Hey if you don't want Wolfe I could take him off your hands. I always liked Desmond Wolfe.

Also my pick is in.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm going to put this kindly. Fuck the fuck right fucking off you fucking fucker.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> Only of Daiko's game.
> 
> When I read it back though it does seem like a bad deal (for me) :lmao


Eddie and Del Rio for Undertaker? That would be huge match imo.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Daiko said:


> I'm going to put this kindly. Fuck the fuck right fucking off you fucking fucker.


So you'll think about it...


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> That's actually a very fair even trade...in my eyes


Thanks for ageeing with me. See Fourth, he gets it too


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Sooo anybody want Goldberg? I could put him to use but at the same time hes not needed per say.


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

Im open to trades for my guys since I didnt draft most of them, gonna try and get some of my own guys in.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> So you'll think about it...


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Eddie would be going up against 'Taker's opponent, so no. Though I can see the appeal of that match though.



HollywoodNightmare said:


> Sooo anybody want Goldberg? I could put him to use but at the same time hes not needed per say.


Bobby Roode for Goldberg.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Thats only reason why i took Del Rio tbh. Cant stand him but these two are similar, and a match between them would be awesome.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

IWW is going completely current


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

I will take del rio


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Sooo anybody want Goldberg? I could put him to use but at the same time hes not needed per say.


Billy Gunn for Goldberg.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Do Bret for Del Rio.

Eddie V Bret :mark


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Daiko said:


> Billy Gunn for Goldberg.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> Bobby Roode for Goldberg.


No thanks. I have no use for Bobby.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


>


Fucking awesome movie. Have seen it like a thousand times.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> No thanks. I have no use for Bobby.


You have James Storm, and Samoa Joe. 

How about Abyss for Goldberg??


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

Anyone want to make me an offer for Bully Ray?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> You have James Storm, and Samoa Joe.
> 
> How about Abyss for Goldberg??


Abyss would fit with my roster but he isn't close to the star power of Goldberg.

Would like to get a legend for him as I have a ton of modern guys.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Abyss would fit with my roster but he isn't close to the star power of Goldberg.
> 
> Would like to get a legend for him as I have a ton of modern guys.


Billy Gunn it is then.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Daiko said:


> Billy Gunn it is then.


:lmao

Vampiro for Goldberg??


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Daiko said:


> Billy Gunn it is then.





DiabeticDave said:


> :lmao
> 
> Vampiro for Goldberg??


How high are you guys?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

EskiBhoy said:


> Anyone want to make me an offer for Bully Ray?


Hmmm PM me...if there's anyone on my roster you'd like i'll consider :cool2


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> How high are you guys?


VAMPIRO IS A LEGEND YOU SPUNK MONKEY

How about Vampiro AND Abyss for Goldberg. 

Or 1 and my next pick.

Make your move asswipe.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

redskins25 said:


> I will take del rio


Bret Hart for Del Rio?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> How high are you guys?


Hollywood do you have Goldberg? I wouldn't mind maybe picking him up


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> :lmao


What are you laughing a*b*out? *I*'*ll* have *y*ou know that this man is a le*g*end. If yo*u* do*n*'t agree, the*n* I am very dissapoint in you. He's *4* times the man that any of the *g*uys *o*n your roster are. He's a *l*egen*d* I tells ya! A *b*rilliant wr*e*stle*r* a *g*enuine star in this world.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Amidst all the trade talk, I have now posted Round 9 in the draft OP.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Hollywood do you have Goldberg? I wouldn't mind maybe picking him up


FUCK OFF CHAN!!


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

EskiBhoy said:


> Anyone want to make me an offer for Bully Ray?


Mick Foley. Let's talk.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

EskiBhoy said:


> Anyone want to make me an offer for Bully Ray?


Gilly Bunn.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Hollywood do you have Goldberg? I wouldn't mind maybe picking him up


Check your inbox.

EDIT: Dave i'm considering the Abyss and your next pick offer but hopefully the offer I sent jam works out.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

They're cheating!! #Conspiracy


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

DiabeticDave said:


> Mick Foley. Let's talk.


I cant see a deal here. 'Taker is your only guy on par with Foley when you factor in the different characters I can use him as.



Daiko said:


> Gilly Bunn.


I wouldnt like to do it to you pal. You seem to be getting way better offers for The G-Man


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

:yes:yes

@ratman no, dont see much use for del rio atm

Atm I would love a shawn for bret switch and if my ppl could talk to awsmash ppl about 619 lol


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Daiko said:


> Gilly Bunn.


BILY GUNN IS AN ASS. NO ONE LIKES AN ASS. UNLESS IT'S MICHELLE KEEGAN'S.

I love you Michelle.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> BILY GUNN


lolwho?


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

EskiBhoy said:


> I cant see a deal here. 'Taker is your only guy on par with Foley when you factor in the different characters I can use him as.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldnt like to do it to you pal. You seem to be getting way better offers for The G-Man


Haha no way. Foley's great, but nowhere near 'Taker's level.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

redskins25 said:


> :yes:yes
> 
> @ratman no, dont see much use for del rio atm
> 
> Atm I would love a shawn for bret switch and if my ppl could talk to awsmash ppl about 619 lol


Really? Del Rio vs Morrison, Del Rio vs Ultimo Dragon especially would be a great match.


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

DiabeticDave said:


> Haha no way. Foley's great, but nowhere near 'Taker's level.


I agree.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Just saw I got another top 10 pick in the 9th round...getting lucky at the right time. 

Of course it'll be another week before it gets back to me now.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Really? Del Rio vs Morrison, Del Rio vs Ultimo Dragon especially would be a great match.


True but you just want bret dont you ?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

redskins25 said:


> True but you just want bret dont you ?


:yes


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Check your PM Ratman


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

My roster is heel heavy right now. Anyone got plans for Bray Whyte?

I would like a good face trade for him.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

redskins25 said:


> :yes:yes
> 
> @ratman no, dont see much use for del rio atm
> 
> Atm I would love a shawn for bret switch and if my ppl could talk to awsmash ppl about 619 lol


I'm interested. Who are you interested in trading for him?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

eskibhoy check you pm

@awsmash sending you a pm right now


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

How can people go to sleep when there are deals to be done!!

Wake up Daiko you fucker!!


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

I feel a blockbuster trade between me and someone coming :mark:


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Very open to trading both Rey Mysterio, Taka Michinoku and too a much lesser extent, Ricky Steamboat. Heck, I'm interested in trading anyone. Inbox me if you're interested.

Very happy with getting Bob Backlund at this point in the draft. :mark:

Hmm. I decided to put up a list of people I'm highly interested in from each roster. This doesn't mean I won't trade for other people.

*iwatchwrestling:* Roddy Piper, CM Punk, Dean Ambrose
*Jamjam 22:* Ric Flair, Chris Benoit, Dean Malenko
*Daiko:* Mitsuharu Misawa, Mr. Perfect, Jushin Liger
*redskins25:* Bret Hart, Sgt. Slaughter, Andre the Giant
*DiabeticDave:* Undertaker, Booker T
*The Fourth Wall:* Jake Roberts, Christian
*Gambit:* Kurt Angle, Chris Jericho, Seth Rollins
*Bob-Carcass:* The Rock
*Takers Revenge:* Everyone. :lol
*The Ratman:* Sting, Eddie Guerrero, Kevin Nash, Ted Dibiase Snr.
*HollywoodNightmare:* Goldberg, Raven
*Obby:* John Cena, Edge, Road Warrior Hawk, Scott Steiner
*Chan Hung:* Triple H, Ultimate Warrior, Vader
*Cloverleaf:* Hulk Hogan, Jerry Lawler, Lex Luger
*The Beast Incarnate:* Brock Lesnar, Randy Orton
*Isotopes:* Shawn Michaels, Rick Rude, Brian Pillman
*Mr Cook:* Randy Savage, Bruno Sammartino, Harley Race, JBL, Lou Thesz
*EskiBhoy:* Mick Foley, Kane, Rhyno
*Johnbon89-HBK:* Steve Austin, Owen Hart, The Great Muta, Ken Shamrock

That should help with trading.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

all who seek having the hitman or anyone on my roster on their squad are welcome to PM me with offers


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Awsmash consider that idea stolen. My list will be up later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

^^ second that just too lazy right now to write it up


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

So if any 2 for 1 deals are struck how will things balance themselves out? Will the person who got 2 just not get a draft pick in the 20th round unless they wanna take a manager with the person who only gained 1 person getting two picks their next time up?


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> So if any 2 for 1 deals are struck how will things balance themselves out? Will the person who got 2 just not get a draft pick in the 20th round unless they wanna take a manager with the person who only gained 1 person getting two picks their next time up?


I think you just work on with 19 people. You only need 12 iirc to do a show.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

EskiBhoy said:


> I think you just work on with 19 people. You only need 12 iirc to do a show.


I doubt that's the case. I'm sure ABH would think of some way to balance things out.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Anybody can message me with a proposal .


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> Anybody can message me with a proposal .


Check your PM's.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

EskiBhoy said:


> My roster is heel heavy right now. Anyone got plans for Bray Whyte?
> 
> I would like a good face trade for him.


Bray Whyte? Bray *Whyte*?! Bray *Whyte*?!!!?

As for trades, if there is a 2-for-1 deal, then the person will have one less spot on their roster. The reason I made it 18 rounds was so that if there were any deals like that, that would allow people to have an odd-number roster and allow them to have triple threats, managers/valets etc.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

with all this trade talk, whos up ? what round are we in ?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I'll trade Bray Whyte, Dean Armbruise, Kerwin Nish, Ray Miss Stereo and Sidewalk Cat for Bully Ginn.


----------



## Johnbon89-HBK (May 31, 2013)

So has anyone made a trade yet? :lol


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm trying. No one seems to understand the art of negotiation.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm liking Dave's negotiating tactics. He's got Taker, the guy everyone wants thus he holds all the cards and is standing firm.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

i've been away the weekend (sent in my picks beforehand) so just caught up on all this trade business 

Savage is pretty much not for trade unless for someone GOAT status as i have good plans for him,

People I'm interested in mostly are Ultimate Warrior, Hulk Hogan, and tbh I'll look at anyone, preferring older wrestlers as well.

Atm, i'll also trade anyone, if you want to trade, PM me,

I have Randy Savage, Bruno Sammartino, JBL, Harley Race, Lou Thesz, Mike Tyson, and Jimmy Superfly Snuka

And on another note, even with probably the worst or 2nd worst draft picks, if people understand pre- Attitude Era wrestling my card is ridiculously stacked also 

Most open to trading JBL and Tyson 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> I'm liking Dave's negotiating tactics. He's got Taker, the guy everyone wants thus he holds all the cards and is standing firm.


But everyone's like "No. I want 'Taker but you can't have my guy".

Well, 'Taker kicks your guys ass, so why would I do that??

I have leverage here people. Why don't you understand this.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> He's got Taker, the guy everyone wants


Do they? Huh, I must just be weird then..

side note - I'm willing to listen to *decent* offers for Perfect.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Daiko said:


> Do they? Huh, I must just be weird then..
> 
> side note - I'm willing to listen to *decent* offers for Perfect.


I GAVE YOU A DECENT OFFER POOFACE!!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Everyone trying to get Taker from Dave:






This isn't even relevant really, I just wanted to post a Simpsons clip. BECAUSE I CAN.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

The fact I'm willing to trade 'Taker makes me wonder about myself. It really does...


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

But if you get a good deal out of it, like one top star plus one top midcard guy it could be worth it. Up to you though.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Making waves here putting Perfect up for trade :lol


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> The fact I'm willing to trade 'Taker makes me wonder about myself. It really does...


Taker for Michinoku. *BAM.* :lol Nah, I would love to have Mr. Perfect. Does anyone from my roster interest you, Daiko?


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

I have a great Main Event for 'Taker as it stands, so I will need a good offer to trade him.



AwSmash said:


> Taker for Michinoku. *BAM.* :lol Nah, I would love to have Mr. Perfect. Does anyone from my roster interest you, Daiko?


NO. THEY. DON'T.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> I have a great Main Event for 'Taker as it stands, so I will need a good offer to trade him.
> 
> 
> 
> NO. THEY. DON'T.


I was talking to Daiko. :bron3

Also, we should probably put trade talk on hold until the end, because it appears to be hurting the selection thread. :lol


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Trade talk now is fine I think, it's adding another dimension to the draft. Hopefully a few will go through this time. Remember, you can do 2-for-1 trades and/or give someone your next pick in return. Just make sure to let me know what's going on so the draft continues to run smoothly.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I will make trades but need to plan my card first. I have a trade offer for taker though that might be worth considering....


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

AwSmash said:


> Taker for Michinoku. *BAM.* :lol Nah, I would love to have Mr. Perfect. Does anyone from my roster interest you, Daiko?


Shoot me a PM and we'll talk for Perfect. (Saves us cluttering up this thread)


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Bray Whyte? Bray *Whyte*?! Bray *Whyte*?!!!?
> 
> As for trades, if there is a 2-for-1 deal, then the person will have one less spot on their roster. The reason I made it 18 rounds was so that if there were any deals like that, that would allow people to have an odd-number roster and allow them to have triple threats, managers/valets etc.


fpalm I wanna blame some sort of spellcheck or something :lmao

But my only excuse is that I was really tired 



Mr Cook said:


> Most open to trading JBL and Tyson [/color]


JBL for Bully Ray?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

How much time do I have until I draft, hate be that guy I'm using this pick as bait, I'm willing I make a pick for somebody right now

Bret is available for a GOAT in return, he is my most valuable pick so I need something good in return


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

redskins25 said:


> How much time do I have until I draft, hate be that guy I'm using this pick as bait, I'm willing I make a pick for somebody right now
> 
> Bret is available for a GOAT in return, he is my most valuable pick so I need something good in return


Reply to my PM then.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

How much time do I have until I draft, hate be that guy I'm using this pick as bait, I'm willing I make a pick for somebody right now

Bret is available for a GOAT in return, he is my most valuable pick so I need something good in return

If isotope could plz come on online or would be lovely, we are form the same area so time different. Is not


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

redskins25 said:


> How much time do I have until I draft, hate be that guy I'm using this pick as bait, I'm willing I make a pick for somebody right now
> 
> Bret is available for a GOAT in return, he is my most valuable pick so I need something good in return
> 
> If isotope could plz come on online or would be lovely, we are form the same area so time different. Is not


If you could reply to my PM, that would also be lovely...


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

^^ my bad I'm online but not really


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Greg, you still have the whole hour to make your pick before the person after you is able to make theirs. Chan is after you though so I don't think he'll be on for a while.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

All this power over people coming from Perfect 8*D


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

I find it funny how people think I'll trade 'Taker in a straight swap, having already stated I'd need a sweetener.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Gilly Bunn 4 Tekker?

(I really need to go Premium if I do this next time.. It's the first time I've ever been close to reaching the PM limit..)


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Has anyone actually made a trade yet?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DAMN i am in last place in the latest posted round of drafting.....i'll soon know what Hollywood feels like :vince5


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I think there's only 4-5 of us attempting to trade just now.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

iron shiek on the market


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

lolshiek. Perfect's where its at these days.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'll trade you Rey Mysterio IF you're willing to take TAKA in return and give me a good opponent for Ricky Steboat and a solid to good opponent t for Bob Backlund. I'd want about at least a round 2 and 6 or round 1 and draft pick... I don't care how late in the draft.

Okay, now send me offers.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

AwSmash said:


> I'll trade you Rey Mysterio IF you're willing to take TAKA in return and give me a good opponent for Ricky Steboat and a solid to good opponent t for Bob Backlund. I'd want about at least a round 2 and 6 or round 1 and draft pick... I don't care how late in the draft.
> 
> Okay, now send me offers.


Round one eh? 

Misawa and my next pick for TAKA and Mysterio then 8*D


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Daiko said:


> Round one eh?
> 
> Misawa and my next pick for TAKA and Mysterio then 8*D



8*D... I might actually considerer that if you're really interested. :lol

Oh, and anyone who trades for Mysterious generously can even have main event hyping GFX made by..... Me! Might even gain you a vote or two. :side:


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

awsmash anyone on mines ?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Looks like my Flair for Goldberg deal with jam isn't gonna happen. :sad:

I have gotten multiple offers on Goldberg from Dave and a couple people expressing interest in Umaga...part of me wants to keep Umaga for a match up with Joe but at the same time I feel I may be able to move Umaga for a top midcarder. Decisions, Decisions.

But if anybody has a trade offer in mind send me a PM.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

I think everyone wants to keep their BIG gun, which is true


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

redskins25 said:


> I think everyone wants to keep their BIG gun, which is true


Big... Gun..

Bi.. Gun..

Billy Gunn! Billy Gunn for everyone!


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Looks like my Flair for Goldberg deal with jam isn't gonna happen. :sad:
> 
> I have gotten multiple offers on Goldberg from Dave and a couple people expressing interest in Umaga...part of me wants to keep Umaga for a match up with Joe but at the same time I feel I may be able to move Umaga for a top midcarder. Decisions, Decisions.
> 
> But if anybody has a trade offer in mind send me a PM.


Let's finalise our deal now then.


----------



## Johnbon89-HBK (May 31, 2013)

Only an hour left for chan to pick

EDIT: less than an hour, only 10 mins now


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

how many matches per card ?


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ricky Steamboat is now up for grabs too! You can take him and a draft pick for the low price of your top star! That's right, my top star and a draft pick for your top star.

And you'll be helping Daiko out.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

redskins25 said:


> how many matches per card ?


At least 6.



Johnbon89-HBK said:


> Only an hour left for chan to pick


No he's got longer, he went offline before ******* picked. Pretty annoying though as he must have seen ******* online and assumed he was about to choose.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

their can be more than 6


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes, there can be more than 6.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Yes, there can be more than 6.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Didn't think I'd see a Highlander reference in here.

bama


----------



## Johnbon89-HBK (May 31, 2013)

Yeah your right ABH he went off 4 mins before redskins picked


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Didn't think I'd see a Highlander reference in here.
> 
> bama


Just doing my bit


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Whoever asked about JBL for Bully Ray, I'm not interested in Bully,

Any more interested in JBL/Mike Tyson?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Billy Gunn for both :agree:


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Daiko said:


> Billy Gunn for both :agree:


Shouldn't have drafted Billy Gunn if you didn't want him.



DiabeticDave said:


> Let's finalise our deal now then.


It's the best offer I've gotten thus far. Still waiting to hear back from Beast though.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Shouldn't have drafted Billy Gunn if you didn't want him.


I'd be trading him for a better choice.. Quit flapping yer gums and piss aff ya choochter. (Am I doing it right Scotland?)


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Jesus, I'm receiving some MAD interest for the services of Randy Orton, Sheamus, Big Show, & The Ryback.

Just going to see what everybody has to offer me before I decide on if any of them are worth moving or not .


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sorry guys, i was napping...picking now


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

On the verge of some major deals. Only need 1 person to comply now...


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Why the hell are you trying to get rid of Billy Gunn if you don't want him. Seems like you just picked him to screw me over lol.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Why the hell are you trying to get rid of Billy Gunn if you don't want him. Seems like you just picked him to screw me over lol.


I didn't even notice that you'd picked up RD tbh. I was trying to set up the NAO / MCMG match.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Oh lol


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

If the Trades I've got going currently go through, I'll only need one more Main Event worthy wrestler and I'll be happy with the matches I can pull off. Others might not be too happy, but I'll be happy so fuck the lot of you. Love you all, pleez vote for me. #TeamDaiko


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

We trading now :mark:


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> Jesus, I'm receiving some MAD interest for the services of Randy Orton, Sheamus, Big Show, & The Ryback.
> 
> Just going to see what everybody has to offer me before I decide on if any of them are worth moving or not .


Check your PM's dude I sent you a trade offer for Orton.

I need to know if your willing to do that deal.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Billy Gunn for Orton 8*D


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

no I want orton :lol


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Fuck you both. You guys have better main event guys already.

Anyway ABH, Do official trades just get posted here or what?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Billy vs Gunn in the Match of the Century.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

THERE HAS BEEN A TRADE

DiabeticDave has traded Bobby Roode and Abyss to HollywoodNightmare in exchange for Goldberg. I will confirm this on the roster sheet in the draft OP. Obviously that means Hollywood will now have one extra wrestler and Dave will have one less, unless there are any other trades later on in the game that change the roster number again. IT'S ALL HAPPENING PEOPLE.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

One less seems like a dream, eh Dave? :lol


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Why the fuck would Hollywood agree to that!?


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

I think Dave got the best from that deal. Depends on what Hollywood has planned for those two guys though.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Bob-Carcass said:


> Why the fuck would Hollywood agree to that!?


Goldberg was going to face Samoa Joe but I like the idea of Umaga vs Samoa Joe better.

Bobby Roode is a damn good wrestler and a main eventer and Abyss in his prime was a total beast. I do still hope to get another main eventer via trade.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Daiko said:


> One less seems like a dream, eh Dave? :lol


Oh shush you :cuss:


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Goldberg was going to face Samoa Joe but I like the idea of Umaga vs Samoa Joe better.
> 
> Bobby Roode is a damn good wrestler and a main eventer and Abyss in his prime was a total beast. I do still hope to get another main eventer via trade.


Ah i know but there's going to be more than 1 card assuming you go through and I just think Goldberg has so much more star power, dave has undertaker vs Goldberg now that's gonna bring in some votes for sure.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Bob-Carcass said:


> Ah i know but there's going to be more than 1 card assuming you go through and I just think Goldberg has so much more star power, dave has undertaker vs Goldberg now that's gonna bring in some votes for sure.


Oh I agree that it's a damn good main event but i'd rather have a solid card all the way through instead of a stacked top of the card and a weak card the rest of the way through.

Still hoping to strike a deal for Orton or someone else for a main event though.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

I had Roode and Abyss last time and they bombed out in the Quarter Finals. They're dead to me...


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

THERE HAS BEEN ANOTHER TRADE

DiabeticDave is at it again. This one has a bit extra involved - DiabeticDave has traded Vampiro to The Ratman in exchange for Road Dogg. But then, Dave has traded Mark Henry, Road Dogg _and_ his next draft pick to Daiko in exchange for Mr. Perfect. I've made all this clear in the draft thread OP. So by my calculation, as it stands Dave should be ending up with 3 less wrestlers on his roster, while Daiko should end up with 2 more. If I've got anything wrong here or in the draft OP then just let me know.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Nope that's spot on.

I'll have 4 at the end of this (7th) round.

But what a 4 :mark:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Some 4 you've got indeed. Now, JamJam, fire me a PM telling me what you want for Shelley. (Or what you'll give for Sabin)


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Haha, no-one's interested in my guys, this means I'm bombing out in R1, no-one understands the olden days!


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Mr Cook said:


> Haha, no-one's interested in my guys, this means I'm bombing out in R1, no-one understands the olden days!


We do there just mostly very very boring


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I may be up for doing a deal but make me an offer. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

What would it take to get Angle or Jericho off your hands?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Make me a deal though Jericho is not for trade. Angle maybe but has to be a sweet offer. Might trade him for one or two to gain a match I really want. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

how about rollins


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I think you'd need to take Reigns as well if you wanted him..


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Rollins is part of a package with reigns and would take an insane deal for me to trade


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Its been fixed sorry bout that


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Jamjam just picked, remember Daiko is up next instead of Dave due to the terms of their trade. Daiko has two picks in the space of about 4 or 5 so this could be a pivotal couple of choices.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Winning the choices :brodgers


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Masters vs Regal on the horizon. :mark:


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

haha Im the same as you cook

I have some good pieces outside of bret but I guess not


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

Its looking likely that we will get this round done tonight. Hopefully the last few guys log on before MITB.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Bob-carassa thanks for the gif :meltzer


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Cloverleaf has bee online since it was his pick and went offline...just an FYI to whoever is up after him.

Also found a new guys who haven't been drafted that i'd like to get for a match up with Roode.


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Cloverleaf has bee online since it was his pick and went offline...just an FYI to whoever is up after him.
> 
> Also found a new guys who haven't been drafted that i'd like to get for a match up with Roode.


Isotopes was also online for a while during his turn (when you factor in Cloverleafs turn finishing early).


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

EskiBhoy said:


> Isotopes was also online for a while during his turn (when you factor in Cloverleafs turn finishing early).


In that case whoever is after Isotopes I assume can go ahead and pick.


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

That would be Daiko, who is online. Ill shoot him a PM.

It might seem like a dick move to go for Animal but I have my reasons and a plan for him.

I think the other guy slipped up by choosing Hawk first.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

EskiBhoy said:


> That would be Daiko, who is online. Ill shoot him a PM.
> 
> *It might seem like a dick move to go for Animal but I have my reasons and a plan for him*.
> 
> I think the other guy slipped up by choosing Hawk first.


Holy Crap :lol: Damn...i'm curious what you'll do with just Road Warrior Animal lol

There's always....


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Eskibhoy stealing my splitting tag team trick. Knew I shoulda copyrighted it..


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Daiko said:


> Eskibhoy stealing my splitting tag team trick. Knew I shoulda copyrighted it..


I did it before you with Beer Money.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Quit yo' jibber jabber.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

It'd be nice to get IWW's pick in before I pass out tonight.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I need an extremely quick trade. Who's on and interested?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm here. Offer away.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

IWW was online btw, so it's your pick.

Both of you are actually back to back.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

My pick is in.

Tito Santana gone. Damnit. Was gonna take him next.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Interested in:

*iwatchwrestling:* Roddy Piper, CM Punk, Dean Ambrose
*Jamjam 22:* Ric Flair, Chris Benoit, Dean Malenko
*Daiko:* Mitsuharu Misawa, Mr. Perfect, Jushin Liger
*redskins25:* Bret Hart, Sgt. Slaughter, Andre the Giant
*DiabeticDave:* Undertaker, Booker T
*The Fourth Wall:* Jake Roberts, Christian
*Gambit:* Kurt Angle, Chris Jericho, Seth Rollins
*Bob-Carcass:* The Rock
*Takers Revenge:* Everyone. :lol
*The Ratman:* Sting, Eddie Guerrero, Kevin Nash, Ted Dibiase Snr.
*HollywoodNightmare:* Goldberg, Raven
*Obby:* John Cena, Edge, Road Warrior Hawk, Scott Steiner
*Chan Hung:* Triple H, Ultimate Warrior, Vader
*Cloverleaf:* Hulk Hogan, Jerry Lawler, Lex Luger
*The Beast Incarnate:* Brock Lesnar, Randy Orton
*Isotopes:* Shawn Michaels, Rick Rude, Brian Pillman
*Mr Cook:* Randy Savage, Bruno Sammartino, Harley Race, JBL, Lou Thesz
*EskiBhoy:* Mick Foley, Kane, Rhyno
*Johnbon89-HBK:* Steve Austin, Owen Hart, The Great Muta, Ken Shamrock

Posting this again. Still interested in trading anyone on my roster. The best offer for Mysterio is very generous from Daiko, so you'll need to make a better offer than Mitsuharu Misawa and your next draft pick.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm open to trades. Not sure who yet though.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Might be up for trading but have to make me an offer. Could not get who I wanted. Sandow and Angle possibly up for trade with the right offer.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

If anyone's interested in anyone from my roster, just fire a PM my way and we'll talk trading. (Everyone's available, but you'll need to send a great trade if you want Regal!)


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I'd be willing to trade a top 5 GOAT tag team with Hulk Hogan. If it's the right team a deal can be done.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Just let me get both of the Uso's then 8*D


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

ANOTHER TRADE IS COMPLETE

Daiko is giving up Mitsuharu Misawa _and_ his next pick to AwSmash in return for Rey Mysterio. That means that AwSmash now has back-to-back picks that he can make right now. I will confirm the trade in the draft thread OP.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh shit.. Its my picks. :lol

They'll be up in 10 minutes.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

What!? Daiko you idiot :lol


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

*People I have a (realistic?) interest in*

iwatchwrestling
Cody Rhodes
Jimmy Uso

Daiko
Billy Gunn
Road Dogg

redskins25
Antonio Cesaro

Gambit
Damien Sandow

AwSmash
Diamond Dallas Page

HollywoodNightmare
Umaga

Obby	
Scott Steiner

Chan Hung
Wade Barrett

The Beast Incarnate
Shane McMahon

Isotopes
Shelton Benjamin
Carlito

Mr Cook
JBL

Johnbon89-HBK
Ken Shamrock


*Guys I might trade*
Bully Ray
Bray Wyatt
Mr Anderson
Rikishi
Rhyno
Road Warrior Animal


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Bob-Carcass said:


> What!? Daiko you idiot :lol


How so? 

I had no real use for Misawa after someone picked up Kobashi (Which was my original Main Event) and I can use Mysterio against the likes of Liger and Regal. I you're meaning my pick, you're forgetting that I already have 9 guys.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

^^^ Yeah but man misawa pisses all over any cruiserweight and any potential pick left, I just find it odd is all.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Bob-Carcass said:


> ^^^ Yeah but man misawa pisses all over any cruiserweight and any potential pick left, I just find it odd is all.


I also had to tell someone who Misawa was. I don't think I'll have that problem with Rey Rey. 

I've also said that I'm making matches that I'd want to see and another Rey / Liger match is high on that list.


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

Its hard to know how people would have reacted to Misawa though. Edit: Zoomed by Daiko.

Imo Daiko and Hollywood are both missing big superstars who can draw by themselves now after their trades.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Hence why I'm still not done with my trades. (Wait wait wait. You're telling me that Mark 'Ratings' Henry doesn't draw?)


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Two trade templates for people on my roster:
.
Ricky Steamboat and Antonio Inoki
for
Any top star

Taz and/or Homicide
for
Anyone

Open to all trades though.

Inbox me.

Eshki, I'd probably need two good talent for DDP, as he's got a pretty great match planned right now.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Daiko said:


> I also had to tell someone who Misawa was. I don't think I'll have that problem with Rey Rey.
> 
> I've also said that I'm making matches that I'd want to see and another Rey / Liger match is high on that list.


Yeah that's a fair point, I was just discussing that with awsmash, the majority of the so called wrestling fans on here dont know what NJPW AJPW AAA CMLL or any of the indy's are they just know WWE so yeah I guess your trade was beneficial, but to me that was trading away stone cold or something.

EDIT: ABH is there someway of letting takersrevenge know that awsmash took daiko's pick so he's up next? I suppose you could pm him :lol duh!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Did I miss my turn or something? :side:


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Did I miss my turn or something? :side:


You were suposed to take a turn right after mine last night when you where online.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This draft is confusing as hell. Guessing It's my eighth pick now?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Bob-Carcass said:


> Yeah that's a fair point, I was just discussing that with awsmash, the majority of the so called wrestling fans on here dont know what NJPW AJPW AAA CMLL or any of the indy's are they just know WWE so yeah I guess your trade was beneficial, but to me that was trading away stone cold or something.
> 
> EDIT: ABH is there someway of letting takersrevenge know that awsmash took daiko's pick so he's up next? I suppose you could pm him :lol duh!


My entire original idea was to have Regal vs (Maybe) Nakamura and Misawa vs Kobashi as my Main Event bouts and then alternating between them (Which is why I picked up Misawa over Austin/Taker etc) but I realised that not everyone knows a ton about Misawa / Nakamura / Kobashi, so I had to grab whatever I could and make matches I'd want to see with them. (Liger / Mysterio, Regal / Possible Trade Opponent I hope to be getting soon, etc)


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah I think it's your turn now. It's just got a little confusing because some people are making up for missed picks, and others are choosing in place of someone else due to trades.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pretty surprised Al Snow slipped under the radar.


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Pretty surprised Al Snow slipped under the radar.


He was next on my list :cussin:

Pretty sure Cloverleaf is the only guy now that has missed a pick?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

No, Clover is up to date. Everyone is now that Isotopes picked.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm not following this at all. I'm just picking when I receive a PM telling me to, then re-picking when my pick has inevitably been picked already.


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

Oh yea, I didnt realise his name was KneeBlatt.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

EskiBhoy said:


> Oh yea, I didnt realise his name was KneeBlatt.


Ist KLEEBLATT, Ya.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damnit Hollywood...i had a secret plan for Killer Kowalski lol :HHH


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

yea that why the latest trade between me and awsmash fell through- some ppl just know wwe


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Most of the 'kids that only know WWE' don't come into the G&T section anyway, so it's only a minimal amount of voters that have that kind of tunnel vision towards WWE. Most people do know TNA guys, and older WCW/WWF/ECW stars. Some of the other promotions may be a little bit more niche but as long as you have some more well known guys to balance it out you should so fine. There will probably be just as many marks for NJPW, ROH etc voting as 12 year olds that don't know shit.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Greetings, all. Just got back to a computer and logged on here for the first time in a week (though I checked it on my phone as a visitor a few times), and checked things out. 

Unfortunately, my undercard isn't going as well as I'd hoped, but I'm thrilled with the main event I got setup, and I'll get to put on the Cody/Goldust match that some have been clamoring for. 

Was also hoping for a Del Rio/Mascaras matchup, but alas, I was ninja'd on Berto. Guess Mil will have to find someone else to battle.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

^ or you could trade for del rio


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

or you could trade me mil, who ever has tyson kidd lets talk


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

EskiBhoy said:


> Imo Daiko and Hollywood are both missing big superstars who can draw by themselves now after their trades.


Right now i'm leaning towards Kawalski vs Roode because I think that'd be a damn good match. But i'm still trying to trade for a top star.



The Fourth Wall said:


> Pretty surprised Al Snow slipped under the radar.


You should draft Head to manage him.



Chan Hung said:


> Damnit Hollywood...i had a secret plan for Killer Kowalski lol :HHH


You could always offer me a trade.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Greetings, all. Just got back to a computer and logged on here for the first time in a week (though I checked it on my phone as a visitor a few times), and checked things out.
> 
> Unfortunately, my undercard isn't going as well as I'd hoped, but I'm thrilled with the main event I got setup, and I'll get to put on the Cody/Goldust match that some have been clamoring for.
> 
> Was also hoping for a Del Rio/Mascaras matchup, but alas, I was ninja'd on Berto. Guess Mil will have to find someone else to battle.


Good to have you back man. Good timing too since I was running out of people the big list of picks you gave me. :lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah, I just checked the list I gave you. I'm at the beach now, so don't have my draft board anywhere near. 

Good call about trading for Del Rio(or Mil) . Need to see how things go for me the next few rounds.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> You should draft Head to manage him.


That made me laugh!! I'd mark out if he drafted "Head" on his roster :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> You should draft Head to manage him.


:lmao


Im thinking of being an ass again and drafting Head. 

Then ill try get him to trade Daniel Bryan for Head.











Am I the only one that didnt get those "what does everybody want" "HEAD" chants? :$
I only realised about a year ago what it refered to :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

EskiBhoy said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> Im thinking of being an ass again and drafting Head.
> ...


Yea at first i didn't get it...but it all made sense after a while :lol:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Will be scraping the barrel from now on I think.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

You said that last time! :lol

There's tons of talent left, the proverbial barrel won't be scraped (or shouldn't be getting scraped) until about round 13 or 14 I'd say. I guess it depends on who you class as 'scraping the barrel'. To me, that's Khali, Hornswoggle, Ryder, Arquette etc.


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

I still have a 30+ man list atm. None of which I would consider bottom of the barrel.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

I have around 80+ not scraping the barrel

Edit: Is round 10 going up soon?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Will be scraping the barrel from now on I think.


Sure is starting to feel that way lol


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Chan, would you be up for trading Ultimate Warrior?

I could offer something along the lines of JBL + Draft Pick or something along those lines for him 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Still willing to trade ANYONE and any amount of draft picks for really good offers. Inbox me all of your offers. Offer your top stars and see how much you can get.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

im fucked


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Round 10 has been posted in the draft thread. Everyone be jealous of ******* since he has back-to-back #1 picks.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

:bryan :bryan :clap:clap:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer

Im willing to trade any one on my roster so flood my pm- however for a certain someone Im looking for a 1-2round pick in return because he is one also


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

#Conspiracy.

I'm in third, alls good here.


----------



## Johnbon89-HBK (May 31, 2013)

No.20.........well it had to be someone.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

EskiBhoy who do you want for Road Warrior Animal?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

I also will offer my double 1st picks


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm still open to trades. Just PM me your offers.


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

obby said:


> EskiBhoy who do you want for Road Warrior Animal?


Scott Steiner and your next pick?


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll take Scott Steiner...

In other news I've been royally fucked over in these last few rounds unk3


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

The spirit of Tutor is hunting you down Dave.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

^^^ :lmao carma


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

The spirit of Tutor can suck my dick.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

_*eerie voice*_ Ghooooooost Bloooooooowjooooooooob. _*/eerie voice*_


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

It's a bit dry...


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Since I took Orton with the first overall pick in the second round, I'd want a first round guy or a second round guy & change for him. 

PM ME DAWGS, seeing as how nearly everybody has messaged me for him.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> Since I took Orton with the first overall pick in the second round, I'd want a first round guy or a second round guy & change for him.
> 
> PM ME DAWGS, seeing as how nearly everybody has messaged me for him.


I've PM'ed you twice and both times got no reply.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm interested in getting Drew McIntyre off my hands, but won't accept pennies for him. I'll lightly consider offers.

Gambit's roster is pretty nice right now.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Well THIS has been going fast today, hasn't it?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> Well THIS has been going fast today, hasn't it?


I swear this one is moving slower than the last one.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yeah it is pretty slow. If we do a third one, we should have the randomizer do our picks for us.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Yeah it is pretty slow. If we do a third one, we should have the randomizer do our picks for us.


No if we do another one everybody should be REQUIRED to PM the person running it a list of picks at the start.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> No if we do another one everybody should be REQUIRED to PM the person running it a list of picks at the start.


I like the idea......keep it the same but everyone..ONCE they enter and join they must PM say a list of 20 people they like..in order from top to least...i know that there will be those who may change there minds later etc....BUT if they're worried so much of that..they'll try not to miss their spot so they can request a different person lol

Who's next Gambit? Soon i may just go for Brooklyn Brawler lol


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

The last pick was almost 7 hours ago lol


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah, we really need to just PM the host a list.. These 7-8 hour waits are killers.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I saw Gambit online during Raw so who ever is next can go. You can double check at his recent posts to make sure.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I haven't PM'ed a list but to be fair, the only time my pick was late was because I was sleeping and we had like 4 or 5 picks in that span of time so I didn't expect it to get to me.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> I haven't PM'ed a list but to be fair, the only time my pick was late was because I was sleeping and we had like 4 or 5 picks in that span of time so I didn't expect it to get to me.


I'm pretty sure I PM'd ABH a list a while back, but I haven't needed him to pick for me so far.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I think i'm up then......


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

EskiBhoy said:


> Scott Steiner and your next pick?


idk about that 

Scott Steiner and my pick 2 rounds from now?


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm on and ready to trade. Everyone on my roster is up for grabs, so send me multiple offers. I'll send a few out soon.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Can someone let me know what position in the draft we are, and what my pick numbers are for R8, R9, and R10?

Can't view the images on this PC so don't want to hold the draft up when its my time to go,

Also, I'm open for trading people, have a look at my list, just shoot me a PM.

My List: (bolded are the people I want to trade away most)

*Mr Cook*
1. Randy Savage
2. Bruno Sammartino
*3. JBL*
4. Harley Race
5. Lou Thesz
*6. Mike Tyson*
7. Jimmy Snuka

Interested mainly in the following people:

*iwatchwrestling*
1. CM Punk

*Jamjam22*
1. Ric Flair

*Daiko* 

*redskins25*
1. Bret Hart
2. Andre The Giant
6. Sgt. Slaughter

*DiabeticDave* 
1. The Undertaker
2. Mr. Perfect (acquired from Daiko)

*The Fourth Wall*
5. Jake Roberts

*Gambit* 
1. Kurt Angle

*AwSmash* 
1. Ricky Steamboat
6. Bob Backlund

*Bob-Carcass*
1. The Rock

*Takers Revenge*

*The Ratman*

*HollywoodNightmare*
9. Killer Kowalski

*Obby* 

*Chan Hung*
3. Ultimate Warrior
4. Vader

*Cloverleaf*
1. Hulk Hogan
3. Arn Anderson

*The Beast Incarnate*

*Isotopes*
1. Shawn Michaels

*EskiBhoy*

*Johnbon89-HBK*
1. Stone Cold Steve Austin


So shoot me a PM if you're interested in trading,


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Your picks are 20, 5, 17. We are currently on #14, which is DiabeticDave. Shoot me a PM for this round and the next if you think you won't be around.


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

obby said:


> idk about that
> 
> Scott Steiner and my pick 2 rounds from now?


2 rounds from now as in round 10 or 11? 

Ill do Steiner and your round 10.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Well I did PM a list lol. Was expecting the next pick to be posted lol. Ok will pick now


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

This trade offer applies to everyone.

Ricky Steamboat, Antonio Inoki and/or a draft pick
For
Insert offer here

Best offer wins.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Your picks are 20, 5, 17. We are currently on #14, which is DiabeticDave. Shoot me a PM for this round and the next if you think you won't be around.





AwSmash said:


> This trade offer applies to everyone.
> 
> Ricky Steamboat, Antonio Inoki and/or a draft pick
> For
> ...


Your Davey Boy Smith & Bob Backlund?

for my:

JBL & Mike Tyson?


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Okay, here are the people I want from other people mainly and will be generous with my offers to:

SuperStar Billy Graham
Ultimate Warrior
Ricky Steamboat
Mr Perfect
Davey Boy Smith

Also, Diabetic Dave, you want Tyson so he can square off against Mayweather? Let me know.

Also, special offer, JBL + a draft pick: best offer wins, lets gogogogo


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Mr Cook said:


> Okay, here are the people I want from other people mainly and will be generous with my offers to:
> 
> SuperStar Billy Graham
> Ultimate Warrior
> ...


Make me an offer and I will think about it. Might have an idea for mike tyson that could work well and JBL could make a good match with someone on my card.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

chan on :mark:

Here a list of guys on other rosters I interested. Pm-me offer for anybody on my roster but theses manes have to be involved. I have 2 1st picks in round 9-10 I can pick for you also

IWW-,cody,mill

JAM-JAM-benoit

Daiko-rey,henry,taji

DD-perfect, taker

TFW- Christian, styles

Gambit-kidd

Awsmash ricky steamboat

Bobcarcass-rvd

TR-dymite kid,terry funk, dusty rhodes, razor

Ratman-ADR

HN-umaga

Obby-el generico

BEAST-orton-miz

Johnboy-owen

Eskboy-kane, mick

Cook-tyson

Chan- Hardy


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

redskins25 said:


> Dariko-rey,henry,taji


Who?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

******* can make his pick btw, Isotopes was online just about an hour ago so he can pick when he returns.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Daiko said:


> Who?


:lmao and Who's bob casa?


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Gambit said:


> Make me an offer and I will think about it. Might have an idea for mike tyson that could work well and JBL could make a good match with someone on my card.



Didnt really see anyone on your card I fancy within reason, looking for mainly older guys 






redskins25 said:


> chan on :mark:
> 
> Here a list of guys on other rosters I interested. Pm-me offer for anybody on my roster but theses manes have to be involved.
> 
> Cook - Tyson


Like Bret, Andre, and Slaughter, shoot me an offer, I also have other good guys 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Bob-Carcass said:


> :lmao and Who's bob casa?


Mi casa Bob casa eh


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

sorry I was in a rush and I really dont read usernames thoroughly - just look at avi and sigs

^^ Lmao

ABH we have a trade


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Ok cool, PM me all the details and I'll announce it.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

EskiBhoy said:


> 2 rounds from now as in round 10 or 11?
> 
> Ill do Steiner and your round 10.


sounds good, i accept

sorry dave :sad:


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

obby said:


> sounds good, i accept
> 
> sorry dave :sad:


I thought we were friends unk3


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

TRADE TIME AGAIN

Redskins25 has traded John Morrison to HollywoodNightmare in exchange for Abyss.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh ok Redskins. When I offerred you Abyss you were like "I already have a monster with Andre."

I see how it is.


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

obby said:


> sounds good, i accept


Okay, done deal then.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> Oh ok Redskins. When I offerred you Abyss you were like "I already have a monster with Andre."
> 
> I see how it is.


He wanted Umaga but at this point he's pretty much untouchable unless I get a great trade.

Pretty happy I got Morrison though.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

EskiBhoy said:


> Okay, done deal then.














HollywoodNightmare said:


> He wanted Umaga but at this point he's pretty much untouchable unless I get a great trade.
> 
> Pretty happy I got Morrison though.


Is Umaga not a monster...


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Hollywood's going to change Morrison's gimmick and start calling him Austin Angel right?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

@DD I still have Bret Hart, you wanted me to trade bret for abyss or something like

Bret for Taker is still on the table hell bret and a pick for taker ?


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

redskins25 said:


> @DD I still have Bret Hart, you wanted me to trade bret for abyss or something like
> 
> Bret for Taker is still on the table hell bret and a pick for taker ?


Yeah but you said you didn't want Abyss 'cus you already have a monster.

It wasn't Abyss for Bret straight, I'm not an idiot :HHH2


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Billy Gunn's still on the table people 8*D


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Billy Gunn for Gilly Bunn...


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Done.

Sucker.. I would have traded everyone for Gilly Bunn.


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

DiabeticDave said:


>


















​


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Hollywood's going to change Morrison's gimmick and start calling him Austin Angel right?


I could. I am on the PWC creative team after all...



redskins25 said:


> Bret for Taker is still on the table hell bret and a pick for taker ?


Redskins you'd be a fool to make that trade.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

EskiBhoy said:


> ​














HollywoodNightmare said:


> I could. I am on the PWC creative team after all...
> 
> 
> 
> Redskins you'd be a fool to make that trade.


DA FUQ WOULD HE?!


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

I didnt


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

redskins25 said:


> I didnt












unk2


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

yea I know I said that, but you wanted BRET HART for both of them, I got abyss but still kept BRET HART, I doubt you wanted Jomo also

How do you do that too with the pic of the PM ?

and what is TNA ? :flair


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

JoMo Sapien
JoMo Erectus
JoMo Neanderthalensis
JoM.. You get the point.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

redskins25 said:


> yea I know I said that, but you wanted BRET HART for both of them, I got abyss but still kept BRET HART, I doubt you wanted Jomo also
> 
> How do you do that too with the pic of the PM ?
> 
> and what is TNA ? :flair


It's called negotiating. You tell me what you want, then I tell you, and we strike a deal.

Magic.



Daiko said:


> JoMo Sapien
> JoMo Erectus
> JoMo Neanderthalensis
> JoM.. You get the point.


JoMo Ma so fat, she huuuuuuuuge.


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

Dave what did you offer for Stiener?


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

EskiBhoy said:


> Dave what did you offer for Stiener?


My wife.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

On a side note I just got a big book that has info about a bunch of old wrestlers from a family member so now I'll have some more ideas for old school guys to balance out the amount of current stars I have.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> On a side note I just got a big book that has info about a bunch of old wrestlers from a family member so now I'll have some more ideas for old school guys to balance out the amount of current stars I have.


*There's still:*

Brooklyn Brawler
Doink the Clown
Virgil
and many more!! :


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Speaking of Brooklyn Brawler, I had a great laugh at him being out on the stage last night when Cena was choosing his opponent.

I'm shocked Cena didn't pick him as his Summerslam opponent.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Fuck that Fruity Pebble bitch. He should have picked Regal.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

We all know David Arquette only needs to win the WWE title to solidify his status as the GOAT


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

redskins is online! Hopefully he ends up making his pick to kick off with the next round.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

TRADE

EskiBhoy has traded Road Warrior Animal to Obby in return for Scott Steiner and his Round 10 pick.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

When will round 11 draft order be up?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I'll do it right now.

EDIT: It's up in the draft thread.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

is it my turn


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

redskins25 said:


> is it my turn


Yep


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

3? NICE!

Still no #1 pick for me yet though.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

You're lucky. I got up to number 6 and went right back down the order. That's the highest I've gotten.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

I've had 3 top 10 spots, and one of those was 9.

I know what you're trying to do, take out the favourite...


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

#There'sAConspiracyAfoot


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

There's no apostrophes in hashtags you turtle jizz!!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

#There'sApostrophesInMineYouCompleteAndUtterThundercunt! #HashtagRevolution


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

#OfferMeGoodOpponentsForRickySteamboatIWillOfferAnyoneIHaveTo


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

GET THAT HASHTAG SHIT OUTTA HERE


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

#


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Thread Title said:


> Re: Official History Forum Draft Sign-Up/Discussion Thread *#2*


8*D


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

#DaikoPutsHisFingerUpChildrensBums


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Damn i'm last in voting this round* :vince3


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> #DaikoPutsHisFingerUpChildrensBums


#FalseAccusationsGetUsNowhere

Why are all the threads I'm active in always either dead or slow at this time.. #Disappoint


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm always either top 10 or bottom 3. There is no in between for me.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Same with Daiko. No one's ever on when I am.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

It's nearly 3AM over here. Surely this should be peak time for all you Americans...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DiabeticDave said:


> It's nearly 3AM over here. Surely this should be peak time for all you Americans...


3AM? Nice! (Y) It's about 9pm C/10pm E in the states....Yeah i would see about Peak time lol


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Bout time I get the #1 pick in a round


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I need another main eventer to face Ricky Steamboat or two main eventers for Steamboat and I will offer jut about anyone to get them... Send me offers.

Who's pick is it now?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Ive sent you like 10 bro :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Think about it...18 rounds...that's a ways to go..we're halfway there but so far so good...hopefully by the end of the month we can be done 
I'm rather amused at who people will be getting around rounds 15-18 :lol


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

if we could ever get there


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

You were sending me round 6 and 7/8 picks for my first and 7 round picks. I was never going to accept that, especially when Daiko was making much better offers.

It's going slow, but we're almost halfway through the draft, so I'm pleased.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

I'd love to sign up but I have no idea how this works. Someone fill me
In via pm. I will own. Lol. Peace. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

We're still at round nine, the fuck?

Anyways, we should be halfways there come tomorrow some time, which means that it'll soon be time for us to evaluate why we have as well as what pieces we have to put together through means such as trades in the future.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Isn't it 20 rounds?


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Tis 18 on this go around.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Damn that's news to me.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Damn that's news to me.


Yeah more people signed up means basically less from talent pool


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Yeah more people signed up means basically less from talent pool


Guess that means your gonna have to draft Brooklyn Brawler next eh? He might not last much longer otherwise. :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Guess that means your gonna have to draft Brooklyn Brawler next eh? He might not last much longer otherwise. :lmao


Might as well...him vs. Gillberg is looking tempting :lol


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Damn, zero picks since I left last night? I definitely saw Fourth Wall on before I left but he didn't pick. And Taker's Revenge's 8 hour window is gone. So Mr. Cook is up, and luckily he sent me a list.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

I'll go get Johnbon


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I'll do the little write-up on each roster I was proposing after this round instead. It was going to be after 6 rounds but the draft has been moving rather nicely since then, plus I've been a bit busy.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> I'll do the little write-up on each roster I was proposing after this round instead. It was going to be after 6 rounds but the draft has been moving rather nicely since then, plus I've been a bit busy.


Good stuff (Y) John is asleep but he'll pick soon enough im sure.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Fuck you Bob!!


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

^^^ Jerry Lynn is in my top 10 fav wrestlers of all time, but I knew he wouldn't be picked till around this point, he's in the criminally underrated pile along with lance storm


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I had both Lance Storm and Jerry Lynn on my roster last time. Bob following the right path.

bama


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Why do you think I said you were the favourite and voted for you in every match??? :lmao


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Bob-Carcass said:


> Why do you think I said you were the favourite and voted for you in every match??? :lmao


Because you knew that if I won, I'd remember all those votes, rig the randomizer so you'd come in at #1 every round, thus getting the GOAT roster and winning the whole thing. :side:

Or you're my second account.

unk :russo


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Because you knew that if I won, I'd remember all those votes, rig the randomizer so you'd come in at #1 every round, thus getting the GOAT roster and winning the whole thing. :side:
> 
> Or you're my second account.
> 
> unk :russo


Well Im obviously your second account because how would I know you were going to be running the next draft and using a randomiser :hmm: 

Well a so called randomiser being that I've never been in the top 5 and just got another #19 :side: your not very good at double accounting!


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Bob-Carcass said:


> ^^^ Jerry Lynn is in my top 10 fav wrestlers of all time, but I knew he wouldn't be picked till around this point, he's in the criminally underrated pile along with lance storm


I wanted him to go against RVD last time, didn't get either unk3

Those matches were epic.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

DiabeticDave said:


> I wanted him to go against RVD last time, didn't get either unk3
> 
> Those matches were epic.


I have rvd vs lynn rvd vs sabu and rvd vs rock  rvd lynn living dangerously was phenomenal, rvd and sabu has some crackers and prime rvd vs prime rock would be awesome too.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Bob-Carcass said:


> I have rvd vs lynn rvd vs sabu and rvd vs rock  rvd lynn living dangerously was phenomenal, rvd and sabu has some crackers and prime rvd vs prime rock would be awesome too.


Once again, fuck you Bob.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Trade him Taker for Lynn, Storm and RVD?



Spoiler



:troll


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

SOMEONE ACCEPT MY OFFERS OR OFFER ME A *GOOD* OPPONENT FOR RICKY STEAMBOAT. :cussin:


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Trade him Taker for Lynn, Storm and RVD?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, trade Taker for my Round 18 pick! Or Daiko's Gilly Bunn.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I wouldn't trade Gilly Bunn for Taker, are you fucking mad?


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

AwSmash said:


> SOMEONE ACCEPT MY OFFERS OR OFFER ME A *GOOD* OPPONENT FOR RICKY STEAMBOAT. :cussin:


Davey Boy Smith & Bob Backlund for JBL, Tyson and a Draft Pick?


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

AwSmash said:


> SOMEONE ACCEPT MY OFFERS OR OFFER ME A *GOOD* OPPONENT FOR RICKY STEAMBOAT. :cussin:


My left ball for Randy Savage.

Trust me, that's the one you want, it's the bigger brother.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

How about Taker, Goldberg and Perfect for my next draft pick?


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Mr Cook said:


> How about Taker, Goldberg and Perfect for my next draft pick?


How about 'Taker, Perfect, Goldberg, Booker & Mayweather for your round 18 pick...


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> How about 'Taker, Perfect, Goldberg, Booker & Mayweather for your round 18 pick...


Done. 

ABH, we have a trade.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

unk2


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Wont put through a done trade. #Conspiracy


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Trying to take out the favourite...


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

You offered a trade and I accepted. You're all cheating and I'm telling my mummy on you all.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

At least I have Gilly Bunn.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Exactly... You don't even need Tekker with Gilly..


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Im confused....who's up? lol


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Has Gilly Bunn ever been beaten at Wrasslemania...


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Im confused....who's up? lol


Johnbon is. Taker's Revenge and Fourth Wall were just making up for their missed picks.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> Has Gilly Bunn ever been beaten at Wrasslemania...


Gilly Bunn vs Othertekkers at Wrasslemania I


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Im confused....who's up? lol


No no, you mean...












Daiko said:


> Gilly Bunn vs Othertekkers at Wrasslemania I


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Sheamus & Finlay now on the trading block together. PM'S WELCOME.

Actually, depends. I like the idea of doing a Belfast brawl between the two on my card.

FUCKING SHOCKED THAT A TWO TIME WWE CHAMPION WAS STILL ON THE BOARD IN THE 9TH ROUND.


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

Two picks!! I was only two picks away from gettting my Yokozuna v Rikishi match!!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Trade for him?


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

I know it sounds like I'm repeating myself, but I will listen to any offers for anyone who wants my JBL or Mike Tyson.


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Trade for him?


I will probably just put a different member of the Anoa'i family up against him, depending on how the rest of the draft goes.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

About to go make my pick. Just looking for my list quickly because I was going to take Jerry Lynn next but hes gone.

EDIT: My pick is in.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Just told Jamjam it was his pick.

Now hopefully he comes online soon so we can keep this thing moving.

Sucks that I had to take Paul London so early, was gonna take him 2 rounds from now but I had a feeling if I waited much longer he'd be gone.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

^^ you wouldn't have been wrong.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

I need to move Finlay, Shane McMahon, & Ryback.

Offers plz. Will respond immediately.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

All three for my #18 pick?


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

:brock


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

2 more picks are in. Daiko is up.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Ill take finlay, was going to take the miz but I soured abit


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Grabbed Davey Richards.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

If someone wants to PM Cloverleaf he usually doesn't pay too much attention until someone PM's him to tell him hes up if I remember right.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> If someone wants to PM Cloverleaf he usually doesn't pay too much attention until someone PM's him to tell him hes up if I remember right.


Done-zo.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow this round moved a bit faster than i thought...almost toward the end of it by the looks of it (Y)


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

yoo sheik taken cloverleaf, I'd be willing to trade though


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So the Ratman, obby, and Gambit are up? Nice...damn this is starting to be challenging even at this round...still trying to find a top talent is like finding a needle in the haystack lol


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> I need to move Finlay, Shane McMahon, & Ryback.
> 
> Offers plz. Will respond immediately.


Do you still have sheamus?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Hoping to find an opponent for Ambrose since my obvious choices were snatched up early. Feel shitty that he got lost in my shuffle. Didn't help that I was away for a bit.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Damn I didn't think I'd be up this quick already. Give a few min to make my selection.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Hoping to find an opponent for Ambrose since my obvious choices were snatched up early. Feel shitty that he got lost in my shuffle. Didn't help that I was away for a bit.


I could take Ambrose off your hands...


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I could do with Ambrose. Regal vs Ambrose again :mark:


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

I could do Michelle Keegan.

Many many times.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Mulling over who I might want from Daiko or Hollywood. Daiko has a certain tag team I might want, but not sure how they would do with the team I currently have.

In the meantime, dat Suarez dive in Dave's sig.:lol


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Daiko has a certain tag team I might want


Gilly Bunn and Doad Rogg?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I then started eyeing Mysterio as an opponent for Dean. BUT I WANT REY NOW.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Get making offers then.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

TRADE

DiabeticDave is at it again. He has traded Goldberg to EskiBhoy in return for Bully Ray and Scott Steiner.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Meh I think I got the better deal on Goldberg.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

So where are we??


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

Yea im lost.. How where Bob and KneeBlat two of the last 3 people to pick?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Bob-Carcass said:


> So where are we??


obby is up to draft.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

EskiBhoy said:


> Yea im lost.. How where Bob and KneeBlat two of the last 3 people to pick?


I dont get where we are at either...i thought it was Gambit's turn... 

EDIT: okay so it's obby then gambit???


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

Is it not Obby, Gambit, Chan to finish the round.

Unless Bob and Clover have traded picks with someone, I dont know why they picked?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

It is obby's pick unless I got it wrong. Obby can you hurry up as and pick as I have work early morning :side: Pretty please


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

Bob must have looked at round 10 (where he is after iwatchwrestlig) and that is why he has jumped the gun. Not sure about Clover. I guess someone PM'd him so he just picked someone?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Gambit said:


> It is obby's pick unless I got it wrong. Obby can you hurry up as and pick as I have work early morning :side: Pretty please


Makes sense i guess maybe Cloverleaf is making up a pick or something...anyhow....ur right...its obby, you then me..then we do a new round.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I was just figuring out the same thing - Bob picked Christy Hemme but must have been looking at round 10 since it's not his go yet. I've removed that choice from the OP. Bob if you could edit that post when you see this. Sorry for the confusion everyone. Obby is up.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

just shoot ABH your pick and a back up if you have work early tomorrow, its not a bad thing


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I will do that if he does not post in the next 20 mins


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

And Cloverleaf was just re-doing his pick from the page before. Iron Shiek had already been picked so I PM'd him.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Sorry for the mix up, fixed my post.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

FUCK YOU BOB!!


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

DiabeticDave said:


> FUCK YOU BOB!!


But, but I just want to be loved


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Bob-Carcass said:


> But, but I just want to be loved


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I'd happily take a shit in Piers' dinner and leave him to eat it.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Well said.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Avatar Change time 'cause bored pleez.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm tired and will be heading off soon. Obby is up next followed by Gambit. Gambit has sent me his picks, who's going to be around for the next few hours? If you are it would be helpful if I could give you Gambit's choices and you could make them and keep the draft ticking over.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I'll probably still be on. No life = No Sleep.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Ok cool, I'll PM you his picks then. (Y) 

WHY DOESN'T THE THUMBS UP SMILEY WORK


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You're sending someone's picks to Daiko? Bit risky?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

It's okay, they suck.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

If Daiko screws up, Gilly Bunn will kick his ass :avit:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

It's okay, Doad Rogg will protect me.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Gilly Bunn w/ DiabeticDave V Doad Rogg w/ Daiko at Wrasslemania :mark:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Gilly Bunn w/BiadeticVade vs Doad Rogg w/Kaido at Wrasstlemania I. Special Referee - Het Tourfh Lawl


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Who's this Het Tourfh Lawl 'fella. Sounds cool.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Eh's a chedou.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Anyone know if Gambit lives outside of the U.S.? If so he may be asleep.... he technically has about 3 hr n half to pick (not that i'm counting lol) but just curious


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

It's Obby's pick isn't it?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Daiko said:


> It's Obby's pick isn't it?


Yep I think so


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Daiko said:


> It's Obby's pick isn't it?


My bad :lol

Yeah it's obby then Gambit who Pm'd his choice to ABH to Daiko
I start losing my mind after leaving the moderation from the last draft lol :


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> My bad :lol
> 
> Yeah it's obby then Gambit who Pm'd his choice to ABH to Daiko
> I start losing my mind after leaving the moderation from the last draft lol :


Does that mean soon your gonna be jumping out of a cop car trunk in vegas and beat the shit out of all of us while we search for our friend we lost during a night of partying?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Does that mean soon your gonna be jumping out of a cop car trunk in vegas and beat the shit out of all of us while we search for our friend we lost during a night of partying?


YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Let's all go to Vegas!!! lol 

BTW, a lot of people think i'm a chinese guy behind this...but i'm half white and half mexican...i'm a mutt :

Although i love chinese food...yea it doesn't count lol


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Obby, hurry the fuck up and pick. It's 3am and I'm having to resort to watching The Cleveland Show to keep myself awake.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Daiko said:


> Obby, hurry the fuck up and pick. It's 3am and I'm having to resort to watching The Cleveland Show to keep myself awake.


I feel bad for you if thats what it comes down to


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well obby was online today at 4 something..he's just been gone...Daiko if you think you'll be sleeping in a couple hours you can PM me Gambits pick..i'll be up late likely....obby's turn i think ends around midnight central time..1am eastern


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Day 73*

_No sign of Obby. Food is running out and I've become so bored that I am writing a fake diary. _


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Let's all go to Vegas!!! lol
> 
> BTW, a lot of people think i'm a chinese guy behind this...but i'm half white and half mexican...i'm a mutt :
> 
> Although i love chinese food...yea it doesn't count lol


I was making a joke based off the guy in your avatar being from The Hangover. :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> I was making a joke based off the guy in your avatar being from The Hangover. :lol


Yes i know (Y) lol



Daiko said:


> *Day 73*
> 
> _*No sign of Obby. Food is running out and I've become so bored that I am writing a fake diary*. _


 HAHAHAHAHA :

Here....let me help you! :vince5


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Day 16741

Obby, get a move on, k. I'm tired.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Aren't we always waiting around for obby to pick? Seems like he should be forced to PM ABH with picks.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm okay for another hour or so.. I've just downed a can of pepsi so we good.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Made my pick~! Redskins25 is up then TakersRevenge :

We're now officially in ROUND 10~!


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I might have to pm ABH my pick. Or just pick ahead of ******* and call it good. Cause I want to get to sleep


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Takers Revenge said:


> I might have to pm ABH my pick. Or just pick ahead of ******* and call it good. Cause I want to get to sleep


Good news is Redskins is online right now...OR..if you want you can PM me and i'll post ur pick that is if Redskins doesn't choose the same person lol...It's all good either way


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

EDIT:



Takers Revenge said:


> I doubt Redskins is going to pick Larry Zybysko so I'm going to go ahead an pick him.. Don't want to wait around for ******* to pick caus in getting tired.


I doubt he was going to pick him....The Living Legend off the board~!! It's cool...Redskins is online...so he'll prolly pick in a bit.

Looks like Redskins25 stole the OTHER Hardy from me :HHH2...But i'm messing with you...it's all good though lol...i thought he'd been taken by now lmfao...Ijust thought maybe of getting him in the next round or two hehe.. Daiko is up~!!


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

You had to quote that before I edited my iPhones spelling errors. Ah Chan


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

I picked

btw does anyone use the vertical sports app for WF on their phone(iphone) ?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Random question for you guys, do you think my card will suffer from not having a good mix of old school and current guys? I think I have some good talent as far as current guys go but I would have loved to snag a few of the legends that went early.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Used to but no longer do

And Hollywood we could work out a deal but I checked your card and I'm not sure I'm interested in anyone in there.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Random question for you guys, do you think my card will suffer from not having a good mix of old school and current guys? I think I have some good talent as far as current guys go but I would have loved to snag a few of the legends that went early.


I think you actually have a good mix of guys from today and yesterday..sure it's not as old school as it could be...but nah..i dont think it should suffer much...my 2 cents


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I think my first 3 picks coming late in each round really cost me a chance to get top stars honestly.

But overall I think my roster is turning out good so far. Could be better for sure but oh well.

EDIT: Chan, check your inbox dude.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm not even worried about top stars. I'm confident like last time I'm going to have a good card on my side.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Takers Revenge said:


> I'm not even worried about top stars. I'm confident like last time I'm going to have a good card on my side.


You have a fucking amazing list of legends...that's all im gonna say bra :clap


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> I think my first 3 picks coming late in each round really cost me a chance to get top stars honestly.
> 
> But overall I think my roster is turning out good so far. Could be better for sure but oh well.
> 
> EDIT: Chan, check your inbox dude.


Yeah i think that's what you're missing..that "ONE" big star...i mean you have solid talents..and it may sway votes ur way as some guys on here you may face could have weaker overall rosters 

Sure i'll check my PM ...but first BRB..


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Who's turn is it?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yours.

:hayley1


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Anyone online and want to trade? I feel like doing some negotiating. :side:


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Im online but don't really want to trade anyone tbh

1. The Rock - Not for trade except for austin, hbk or taker.
2. Batista - Not for trade except the 3 above, or hhh, y2j benoit.
3. Rob Van Dam - Not for trade.
4. Bobby Lashley - Probably my most tradable guy but i'd be mean with what i'd want for him.
5. Sabu - Actually might be for trade if the offer's right.
6. Lance Storm - Not for trade.
7. Trish Stratus - Not for Trade.
8. Mickie James - only trade for Lita
9. Jerry Lynn - Not for trade.

So im not very tradeable :lol


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Bob playing hardball. :jt6


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Weren't you gonna run through our picks and do some review shite, ABH?


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Yeah you've been saying that for ages :lol


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes I'll do it today. I keep getting ready but then a lot more picks happen and everyone's got different numbers. I think I'll just do the first 9 picks of each (if they've got that many), since that's halfway through the draft.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Sounds good.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Eh, I'm online for trading, looking for mainly older guys:


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Mr Cook said:


> Eh, I'm online for trading, looking for mainly older guys:


Are you interested in any one other than Davey Boy Smith or DDP? I can give you anyone, but them for the right offer.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Yeah only angle or sandow I would trade right now and that is only with a great offer.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

AwSmash said:


> Are you interested in any one other than Davey Boy Smith or DDP? I can give you anyone, but them for the right offer.


Its really just Davey Boy and Backlund at the moment, I've PMed you a few offers previously, but make me an offer in here if you wish


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Right, I said I'd do a little write up on who each player has drafted so far. These will just be basic thoughts on who they've drafted so far and what kind of card I think they'll be building. I won't really give any personal opinions on who's I prefer, since not only do I not know the matches they have planned, but I also don't want to imply who might be getting a vote from me when that time comes. For the returning players, I'll also post who they drafted last time around so we can compare and see where they might be changing their tactics. Also, I'll just include the first 9 wrestlers everyone's drafted, since that's the halfway point in the draft. Some people have less than 9 due to trades.

*Warning - long-ass post that might have a few spelling errors since I can't be arsed to read it all back again*

*iwatchwrestling* 

This time:

1. CM Punk
2. Roddy Piper
3. Dean Ambrose
4. Mil Máscaras
5. Goldust
6. Cody Rhodes
7. Drew McIntyre
8. Jimmy Uso
9. Jey Uso 

Last time:

1. Chris Jericho
2. Eddie Guerrero
3. Mark Henry
4. Vader
5. Arn Anderson
6. Tully Blanchard
7. Dean Malenko
8. Magnum T.A.
9. Drew McIntyre

It's hard to say whether IWW has a stronger roster this time around or not, both are very good. Having Punk might gain some more votes from younger guys, though it's hard to look past Y2J and Eddie from the last draft. He's stayed away from the bigger heavyweights so far, and has drafted slightly more recent wrestlers. There's a few clear matches developing, but it's hard to definitely nail down his main event at the moment. There's enough talent there to make multiple matches with should he advance.

*Jamjam22*

1. Ric Flair
2. Chris Benoit
3. Austin Aries
4. Dean Malenko
5. Chris Hero
6. Alex Shelley
7. Prince Devitt
8. Adam Cole
9. PAC/Adrian Neville

Jamjam is a noob so no roster from last time to compare with. This is looking very strong so far though, some smart drafting. The top four are all very strong and gives a lot of options for different matches. After that he's chosen to draft some more diverse and younger talent with big potential which means he could line them up with some veterans for some very intriguing never-before-seen matches.

*Daiko*

1. Rey Mysterio (acquired from AwSmash)
2. William Regal
3. Mark Henry (acquired from DiabeticDave)
4. Jushin Liger
5. Chris Sabin
6. Billy Gunn
7. Road Dogg (acquired from DiabeticDave, through The Ratman)
8. Chris Masters
9. Tajiri

Daiko's been busy on the trade block and it looks to have paid off so far. It looks as if he's aiming to build a full roster that's talented from top to bottom, rather than a top-heavy one. There's a lot of names there that everyone will know, mostly from the attitude era onwards which should mean most voters will know all the talent involved and what they bring to the table. I wouldn't be surprised to see a few more trades involving him though. Gilly Bunn forever.

*redskins25*

1. Bret Hart
2. Andre The Giant
3. Abyss (acquired from HollywoodNightmare, through DiabeticDave)
4. Ultimo Dragon
5. Antonio Cesaro
6. Sgt. Slaughter
7. The Iron Sheik 
8. Evan Bourne
9. Tommy Dreamer

An interesting roster being built, almost split right down the middle with half post-2000 guys and the others from before. There's a lot of potential matches here that have never been seen and never will be, and a lot of very good characters to build feuds off too. Will be intriguing to see who Greg drafts from here on out and if it follows the same formula.

*DiabeticDave*

This time:

1. The Undertaker
2. Mr. Perfect (acquired from Daiko)
3. Bully Ray (acquired from EskiBhoy)
4. Booker T
5. Floyd Mayweather
6. Devon
7. Scott Steiner (acquired from EskiBhoy, through Obby)

Last time:

1. Kane
2. "The Monster" Abyss
3. "Mr. Perfect" Curt Hennig
4. "The It Factor" Bobby Roode
5. "The Blueprint" Matt Morgan
6. Sabu
7. Michael McGillicutty/Curtis Axel

The most active trader so far, Dave has been busy and has sacrificed some roster spots for good talent. I'd say his roster is so far looking stronger than last time. He obviously has a soft spot for Mr. Perfect (and why not?) so it'll be interesting to see who he's put up against. Drafting Mayweather was surprising, but I'm sure he has something up his sleeve for him. And of course, having The Undertaker is a huge boost.

*The Fourth Wall*

This time:

1. Daniel Bryan
2. AJ Styles
3. Christian
4. Christopher Daniels
5. Jake Roberts
6. Rampage Jackson
7. Fandango
8. Al Snow
9. Kazarian

Last time:

1. Kurt Angle
2. "The Rated R Superstar" Edge
3. AJ Styles
4. Bully Ray
5. Booker T
6. Goldust
7. Cody Rhodes
8. Magnus
9. X-Pac

The runner-up from last time out is here to prove a point and he's definitely drafted well so far yet again. After narrowly missing out on Daniel Bryan last time, he had no hesitation quickly grabbing him this time. He gives the potential for a great match with basically anyone and should draw votes from both newer and older voters. A nice mix of WWE and TNA guys should appease most people and I expect him to be in and around the top spots yet again. 

*Gambit*

This time:

1. Kurt Angle
2. Chris Jericho
3. Seth Rollins
4. Roman Reigns
5. Damien Sandow
6. Tyson Kidd
7. Justin Gabriel
8. Lita
9. Awesome Kong

Last time:

1. Daniel Bryan
2. Chris Benoit
3. British Bulldog
4. Wade Barrett
5. Antonio Cesaro
6. Chris Hero aka Kassius Ohno 
7. Tyson Kidd
8. Justin Gabriel 
9. Paige

Both times Gambit has been able to draft to top quality talents with his first two picks. Jericho and Angle are both two of the biggest stars ever and can work with anyone. Picking up both Rollins and Reigns is a coup aswell. A roster with a very modern feel to it, expect him to continue to draft currently performing talents.

*AwSmash*

This time:

1. Ricky Steamboat
2. Mitsuharu Misawa (acquired from Daiko)
3. Davey Boy Smith
4. Diamond Dallas Page
5. Taka Michinoku
6. Bob Backlund
7. Antonio Inoki
8. Homicide
9. Taz

Last time:

1. "Hollywood" Hulk Hogan
2. Mick Foley
3. Lou Thesz
4. The Dynamite Kid
5. Bob Backlund
6. Jushin Liger
7. Ax
8. The Great Muta
9. Vern Gagne

Smash definitely has a taste for the older generation, and has so far drafted a supremely talented roster that should gain a lot of votes from forum members with similar tastes. He's also thrown a few more recent workers in there too for good measure. There's a lot of matches available to him and should keep his card very stacked.

*Bob-Carcass*

1. The Rock
2. Batista
3. Rob Van Dam
4. Bobby Lashley
5. Sabu
6. Lance Storm
7. Trish Stratus
8. Mickie James
9. Jerry Lynn

Bob's first roster is a very strong one. His top three picks were all extremely talented in their prime and can draw very well. His card will most likely be based around those three, but the rest of his roster has some underrated talent. Some former ECW guys to give his card extra dimension, as well as what looks like a rematch of a classic divas match. Will be tough to get past in the first round.

*Takers Revenge*

This time:

1. Nick Bockwinkel
2. Scott Hall
3. Dusty Rhodes
4. The Dynamite Kid
5. Tiger Mask IV
6. Terry Funk
7. Jumbo Tsuruta
8. Bruiser Brody
9. Stan Hansen

Last time:

1. "Nature Boy" Ric Flair
2. "The American Dream" Dusty Rhodes
3. Nick Bockwinkel
4. Jerry "the King" Lawler
5. El Generico
6. Michael "PS" Hayes
7. Terry "Bam Bam" Gordy
8. Kerry Von Erich
9. Barry Windham

TR is another player with a fondness for the older generation. Rhodes and Bockwinkel return from his previous card and will most likely pull in a lot of votes due to their legendary status. Scott Hall is an interesting pick and is quite diverse. Expect a lot of hardcore wrestling fans to gain TR votes.

*The Ratman*

This time:

1. Sting
2. Eddie Guerrero
3. Kevin Nash
4. Alberto Del Rio
5. Vampiro (acquired from DiabeticDave)
6. Ted Dibiase Snr.
7. Curtis Axel
8. Vince McMahon
9. Maryse

Last time:

1. The Rock
2. Randy Orton
3. Goldberg
4. "The Whole F'n Show" Rob Van Dam
5. Ryback
6. Diamond Dallas Page
7. Trish Stratus
8. The Miz
9. Lex Luger

The Ratman was one of the favourites last time out and it's hard not to see why by looking at his roster. He was eliminated surprisingly early and will be looking to avenge that in this draft. A very strong all round roster again, with a lot of talent that can put on some great matches. Some talent from WCW balances out newer wrestlers from mostly current day WWE.

*HollywoodNightmare*

This time:

1. Bobby Roode (acquired from DiabeticDave)
2. Samoa Joe
3. Raven
4. James Storm
5. Umaga
6. Kenny King
7. The Brian Kendrick
8. John Morrison (acquired from redskins25)
9. Killer Kowalski

Last time:

1. Bret "Hitman" Hart
2. Jeff Hardy
3. Austin Aries
4. Andre the Giant
5. "The Fallen Angel" Christopher Daniels
6. Yokozuna
7. Matt Hardy
8. Kazarian
9. Awesome Kong

Hollywood has a vary well-balanced card, and has done in both drafts. The talent pool he has is very deep and has the ability to put on various matches of great quality. A lot of his wrestlers are from TNA and that should gain him votes from members that frequent that section. Killer Kowalski (trainer of the GOAT) seems a little out of place at this point, it will be interesting to see where he fits in once more stars are drafted.

*Obby*

This time:

1. John Cena
2. Edge
3. Road Warrior Hawk
4. Road Warrior Animal (acquired from EskiBhoy)
5. El Generico
6. Kevin Steen
7. Low Ki
8. Kazuchida Okada

Last time:

1. Steve Austin
2. Scott Steiner 
3. "Road Warrior" Animal
4. Kevin Nash
5. Big Show
6. "Road Dog" Jesse James
7. "Bad Ass" Billy Gun
8. "Road Warrior Hawk"

The man who had the #1 pick last time out is yet again building a strong roster. A nice mix of newer guys, older talent and indy stars, this card has the chance to go far and appease a lot of voters. If Obby continues to draft this way it could be one of the strongest rosters in the draft.

*Chan Hung*

This time:

1. Triple H
2. Jeff Hardy
3. Ultimate Warrior
4. Vader
5. Wade Barrett
6. Desmond Wolfe
7. Sycho Sid
8. Mike Awesome
9. The Pope D'Angelo Dinero

Last time:

1. "The Heartbreak Kid" Shawn Michaels
2. Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat
3. Owen Hart
4. Terry Funk
5. "Ravishing" Rick Rude
6. Bruiser Brody
7. Raven
8. "The Innovator of Violence" Tommy Dreamer
9. Kofi Kingston

Chan had the #1 pick in this draft (and chose wisely :jpl). After going with a slightly older roster last time out, it seems he's been looking to add some modern talent to his roster this time out, with Hardy, Barrett and The Pope balancing out some of the older guys like Vader and Warrior. HHH is a top star to build a card around too, it's looking strong at the moment.

*Cloverleaf*

This time:

1. Hulk Hogan
2. Superstar Billy Graham
3. Arn Anderson
4. Tully Blanchard
5. Jerry Lawler
6. Lex Luger
7. Tito Santana
8. Rick Martel
9. Greg Valentine

Last time:

"Macho Man" Randy Savage
Jake "the Snake" Roberts
Bruno Sammartino
Scott Hall
Ted Dibiase
Jimmy "Superfly" Snuka
"Nature Boy" Buddy Rogers
Harley Race
Sycho Sid

Clover has stuck with his method of drafting legends and is building a very strong card. Hogan is arguably the biggest star of all time and is a big name to build a roster around, add in Billy Graham, Arn Anderson, Jerry Lawler especially and you're looking at a pretty stacked card. He's taken advantage of mostly modern wrestlers being picked and cashed in so far.

*The Beast Incarnate*

This time:

1. Brock Lesnar
2. Randy Orton
3. Sheamus
4. Big Show
5. (The) Ryback
6. Finlay
7. Shane McMahon
8. The Miz
9. Yokozuna

Last time:

John Cena
"The Animal" Dave Batista
Roddy Piper
The Ultimate Warrior
Umaga
Sgt. Slaughter
Floyd 'Money' Mayweather
Jumbo Tsuruta
Mitsuharu Misawa

After going with an era vs era roster/card last time out, it seems as if Beast has gone pretty much all out modern WWE barring Yokozuna. Lesnar is a big draw and a man that can have a great match with anyone. Apparently he's had a lot of offers for Orton so it'll be interesting to see if he sticks around. The way this card is going it should garner a lot of votes from people that are relatively new to wrestling.

*Isotopes*

1. Shawn Michaels
2. Dolph Ziggler
3. Rick Rude
4. Shelton Benjamin
5. Brian Pillman
6. Carlito
7. Santino Marella
8. AJ Lee
9. Kofi Kingston

This card has a nice balance of newer and older talent. The expected main event of HBK/Ziggler would be a slobberknocker and would probably sell the card on it's own. Add in Rude, Benjamin and some quality midcard guys and Iso's roster is looking good. the santino pick at #7 is a thought-provoking one, but perhaps he's got a spectacular plan for him.

*Mr Cook*

1. Randy Savage
2. Bruno Sammartino
3. JBL
4. Harley Race
5. Lou Thesz
6. Mike Tyson
7. Jimmy Snuka
8. Pedro Morales
9. Ivan Koloff

Another roster that is mostly older talent, it's been pretty split in this draft with about 65& going for mostly new talent I'd say. Savage, Sammartino, Race, Thesz, Snuka - that's pretty damn awesome. Like a few other rosters, it should appeal to the fans of classic wrestling. Will be interesting to see what happens if two rosters like that collide. Tyson is an interesting pick, will be intriguing to see what his plans are for him.

*EskiBhoy*

1. Mick Foley
2. Kane
3. Goldberg (acquired from DiabeticDave, through HollywoodNightmare)
4. Bray Wyatt
5. Mr Anderson
6. Rikishi
7. Rhyno
8. X-Pac

A big thankyou to Eski for sticking around as a backup and being able to jump in when that Rock dude fucked off out of embarassment. I can't recall exactly when he started picking, but to be fair the roster is quite strong. Picking up Goldberg was a great move and he's a big draw, which other big stars like Foley and Kane can compliment well. Bray Wyatt could be a helpful sleeper pick if his impressive start in real life continues to build momentum.

*Johnbon89-HBK*

1. Stone Cold Steve Austin
2. Owen Hart
3. Kenta Kobashi
4. The Great Muta
5. Jeff Jarrett
6. Ken Shamrock
7. Demolition: Smash
8. Demolition: Ax
9. Toshiaki Kawada

Johnbon was inexplicably somehow allowed to pick Steve Austin as far down as #4 overall, but he took him with open arms and Austin alone is enough for some people. Another very talented roster, consisting of some less-known but talented stars to compete with the more well known guys.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Wonderful, I have a few different trades offered to me at the moment that I'm pondering over, including a trade that I sent myself that would make somebody in this draft have some RIDICULOUSLY SCARY matches (if he accepts that is).

I'm trying to do something here, but I don't think anybody's going to notice it until a few of my trades go through.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> Wonderful, I have a few different trades offered to me at the moment that I'm pondering over, including a trade that I sent myself that would make somebody in this draft have some RIDICULOUSLY SCARY matches (if he accepts that is).
> 
> I'm trying to do something here, but I don't think anybody's going to notice it until a few of my trades go through.


:mark: Sounds like there could be some mega trades afoot.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Brilliant. I love that you can't see what I'm planning.

WF will never be the same again...


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Nice ABH.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

I myself have a blockbuster looming


----------



## Knees2Faces (Jan 4, 2013)

Wish I knew about this. I was actually about to see if I should start one of my own if you guys didn't already have one. I'd love to get in on the next draft


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Redskins could you clear some space in your PM box. Also yeah massive trade incoming which will help solidify my card.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Just about to say that to Greg actually :lol.

What I sent chan is :mark: worthy.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

sorry guys I will clear it in a second

Gambit and KOK fire away


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Trading is honestly not for me. That may mean I lose but I like to stick with the roster I've personally chosen.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Trading is honestly not for me. That may mean I lose but I like to stick with the roster I've personally chosen.


I am only trading if I get an offer I really like. All of my picks have been matches I can make matches with so if I trade I have to be able to make a match with the trade. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> Just about to say that to Greg actually :lol.
> 
> What I sent chan is :mark: worthy.


Thanks...read ur message check your pm~! (Y)

And

ABH did a great job posting a long review on the previous page (s) of everyone's roster..you all should check it out if you haven't....overall a good analysis...good job ABH


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I agree that right now Kowalski doesn't fit in with the rest of the guys but i've been trying to use him as trade bait to a few people. 

I do plan to snag at least a couple more old school guys though.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

just working out the details but a blockbuster is about to happen


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Thanks...read ur message check your pm~! (Y)
> 
> And
> 
> ABH did a great job posting a long review on the previous page (s) of everyone's roster..you all should check it out if you haven't....overall a good analysis...good job ABH


Thanks man.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Watch it involve no big names.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> I agree that right now Kowalski doesn't fit in with the rest of the guys but i've been trying to use him as trade bait to a few people.
> 
> I do plan to snag at least a couple more old school guys though.


Worst case scenario...in the later rounds if you dont get anyone for him, just try to find another legend old schooler to take on Kowalski..


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Mine is nearly done and it will involve a big name.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

done :mark:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Shame to trade angle but Cesaro vs sergeant slaughter for the US title and tommy dreamer plus two pick right next to each other in round 11 for me will do nicely


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Didn't notice you had posted the reviews. Thanks ABH! (Y) It's a nice touch to the overall draft.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

TRADE

Gambit is trading Kurt Angle plus his Round 12 pick to ******* in exchange for Antonio Cesaro, Sgt. Slaughter, Tommy Dreamer and *******'s Round 11 pick.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Nice reviews ABH, thought it was pretty cool to get input on the rosters.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

happy with the trade as well, my main event is set, cesaro will be missed though and had some plans for him. My next to picks are crucial and I NEED them almost

Since I gave up my 11th pick and were still early in the 10th, Im going to check out of this thread for a while, please PM me in a month :lol it will take that long for my pick, KOK or ABH tell me it the dvd thread, if anyone wants to make a deal PM me as well


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Yeah my main event is changed but still works especially after recent events. Plus two picks right next to each other is GOAT.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Round 12 is up, btw.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Even though you got a lot of talent in return. Angle is such a big name, I'm surprised you let him go IMO.


----------



## Johnbon89-HBK (May 31, 2013)

Wow, ABH pretty much buried my roster in that review :lol kinda regretting picking austin now.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm up, but I'm shopping the pick in a trade so give me .... 20-30 minutes .


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Even though you got a lot of talent in return. Angle is such a big name, I'm surprised you let him go IMO.


I build my card around matches I can make. Also massive Cesaro mark swayed it a bit. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Johnbon89-HBK said:


> Wow, ABH pretty much buried my roster in that review :lol kinda regretting picking austin now.


Want to trade Austin ? PM and I may have a nice deal for you....


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

I may be on the verge of the biggest deal in the drafts history :mark:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Johnbon89-HBK said:


> Wow, ABH pretty much buried my roster in that review :lol kinda regretting picking austin now.


Did I? I think your roster is good, what I meant in that first sentence is that somehow Austin wasn't picked up before pick number 4, and thus you swooped in and chose him and rightly so.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Damn it, I need chan to message me back ASAP.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I could still use someone to take on Roode in the main event, preferably a good first or second round pick.

Willing to deal almost anybody including draft picks.


----------



## Johnbon89-HBK (May 31, 2013)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Did I? I think your roster is good, what I meant in that first sentence is that somehow Austin wasn't picked up before pick number 4, and thus you swooped in and chose him and rightly so.


well no but made it clearer which was your job :clap

I dont like austin per say, his character sure, but in ring nah, i only picked him because i knew he'd draw and HBK and Misawa were gone, its clear that not enough people even know halve my roster, so i just want to make MY roster now and make matches i think would be amazing, votes can suck it, i dont want to win matches just because i have a big name like austin i want to win matches because the actually match ups on my card will make the best ones. its hard to explain, and yeah you may be making a trade official in a sec :side:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I think I know what the big trade is damnit . Got in too late it seems  


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

That's it baby, biggest trade ever and I can't believe I got it, it's all thanks to my alt account Alien Bounty Hunter :lol


----------



## Johnbon89-HBK (May 31, 2013)

Holy shit!! my inbox flooded!!!! but i made my trade, i may also be regretting that too after some of the offers that came in :lol but i dont like being mean and telling people no, im happy with what i got, a guy who i love, and sets up a great match for my card, and a little something else that will REALLY benefit me. Stay tuned for the big reveal :lol


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

MAMMOTH TRADE

Ahem. Johnbon89-HBK has traded *Stone Cold Steve Austin* to Bob-Carcass for Bobby Lashley, and both his 17th and 18th round picks.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

All I know is whoever has Beasts pick now needs to make it because I have mine all ready and that hour time when your online is slowly ending.

EDIT: Johnbon you got screwed.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

All I have to say is wow, that's a crazy trade. Bob's roster is stacked as shit now. Austin, Rock, Batista and RVD.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

You have GOT TO BE FUCKING KIDDING ME,


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Johnbon probably could have got half of someone's roster for Austin. Well, it's his decision and I can't do anything about that. Anyone want to bet against Bob winning the whole thing?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Seriously why would Johnbon make that trade? He gave up one of the biggest stars in the history of the business for Bobby Lashley and 2 late picks when were gonna be scrapping the bottom of the barrel.

EDIT: Didn't Dwayne Austin have a stacked top of the card? He ended up losing to someone with a good card all the way through.


----------



## Johnbon89-HBK (May 31, 2013)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> All I know is whoever has Beasts pick now needs to make it because I have mine all ready and that hour time when your online is slowly ending.
> 
> EDIT: Johnbon you got screwed.


Depends what your definition of screwed is,i traded someone i dont really like for someone i love and 2 extra picks?

as i said earlier, i dont like austin, he offered me rock, i dont like him either, i was offered orton,miz,this guy that guy, not interested! im making my roster with guys i like, 4 picks at the end is awesome because nobody will have picked the guys i want because nobosy fucking knows them :lol lashley vs shamrock in an MMA match is :mark: hell i was even offered taker although that was after i traded bob


----------



## Johnbon89-HBK (May 31, 2013)

Jesus christ guys, its not the end of the world, if you's have been listening to what i've been saying yous shouldn't have to ask why i did it?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

....


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Johnbon89-HBK said:


> Depends what your definition of screwed is,i traded someone i dont really like for someone i love and 2 extra picks?
> 
> as i said earlier, i dont like austin, he offered me rock, i dont like him either, i was offered orton,miz,this guy that guy, not interested! im making my roster with guys i like, 4 picks at the end is awesome because nobody will have picked the guys i want because nobosy fucking knows them :lol lashley vs shamrock in an MMA match is :mark: hell i was even offered taker although that was after i traded bob


You have no huge stars now. It's gonna hurt you probably just like it will probably hurt me.

If you didn't like Austin you could have used your first round pick to get someone you like better. I mean you picked 4th overall, tons of good people were left.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Well, you did what you wanted to do, but giving someone the ability to put on Rock vs Austin makes his roster very stacked and he has some advantage.

Trade is done now, but it'll be even tougher for anyone else to pull out a win now 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

I hate to be "that" guy but that trade doesnt taste right to me. We know Johnbon and Bob know each other irl (brothers? or same person?) and that is clearly why he traded Austin to him for so little.

I dont think this is fair on the rest of us tbh.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

#Conspiracy time?

Johnbon and Bob are _Rock_'s other accounts!! #ConspiracyTheoristDaiko


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Dave needs to message me right now .


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> Dave needs to message me right now .


You may just wanna make your pick. Due to you being online for an hour without picking when your up I was just able to go make my pick and if Fourth Wall comes online he can do the same.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

_rock_ is back tbh I would be pretty heated if I went against bob-carcass in the 1st round

Edit: wait you guys are fucking brothers :lmao :lmao thats awesome


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Their brothers? No wonder they made that trade!


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

idk eskiboy said that ?, my bad I read it wrong he put a ? at the end, you guys might as well be because I would only make that deal to family :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Austin FOR LASHLEY? 






That is the only explanation..


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

How did everyone miss Test? He had so much potential.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

redskins25 said:


> idk eskiboy said that ?, my bad I read it wrong he put a ? at the end, you guys might as well be because I would only make that deal to family :lol


I wouldn't even make that pick with family.



The Fourth Wall said:


> How did everyone miss Test? He had so much potential.


It was between him and Gagne for my pick this round but I ended up going with Gagne to get another good old school guy.


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

Test was one of my next picks also. 

Just to confirm I duno if bob and the other guy are brothers but they know each other for sure. I remember bob saying he would go get the other guy for his pick and at the start he was acting like a spokesperson for him.

Tbh I think both accounts are the same guy, but I can't prove that.

Its a fact that they know each other and that alone imo makes the trade unfair on us.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Daiko said:


> #Conspiracy time?
> 
> Johnbon and Bob are _Rock_'s other accounts!! #ConspiracyTheoristDaiko


Well they both have a "- DASH" between their names :side: lol

Damn that's an interesting deal they made that's for sure ...just weird giving up Austin for Lashley very weird :argh:

We should PM a mod to check on multiple accounts on here....(Detective Mode lol)


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

True mods would know IP numbers I think.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Fielding offers at the moment for everybody, including my CURRENT PICK.

Ill respond immediately, just give me an offer.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> *Seriously why would Johnbon make that trade? He gave up one of the biggest stars in the history of the business for Bobby Lashley and 2 late picks when were gonna be scrapping the bottom of the barrel*.


I hate to turn heel here....and even though there's no proof they're the same person... i agree with most the trade is extremely fishy as hell though...i mean why lose Austin vs Owen for Bobby vs Shamrock fpalm 

Just sounds like there's something smelly going on or like something is up playas as Dave would say :lol

But, in fairness...if they are different people with different IP then i'm seriously sorry.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Check your PM Beasty


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Beast after 'dat Rampage Jackson. unk2


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

I hate to be that guy as well Chan I have no problems with and do not want any problems with anybody, but that trade is EXTREMELY odd- and its not even that hey johnbon you want to be fuck go right ahead but its truly unfair who ever goes against bob-carcass

Mod would know the IP address though, if they are truly two different ppl than I apologize


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Bob is by no means going to win because of this.. He's still gonna struggle against a few rosters out there.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

redskins25 said:


> I hate to be that guy as well Chan I have no problems with and do not want any problems with anybody, but that trade is EXTREMELY odd- and its not even that hey johnbon you want to be fuck go right ahead but its truly unfair who ever goes against bob-carcass
> 
> Mod would know the IP address though, if they are truly two different ppl than I apologize


Agreed.....No telling if they're the same person or brothers lol...but the IP check would be nice.

And as Hollywood pointed out...there's a ton of top guys that could have easily been made besides Lashley for Steve Austin...and i think Lashley vs Shamrock would have been cool Johnbon but it makes it strange you traded a midcarder and requested the bottom half of the roster of wrestlers for for Stone Cold :side:

Well Bob has a top heavy card..thats for sure..but we'll see what happens...i just hope there's not a lot of alternate accounts out there on voting day :lol


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

On a side note that unfair trade makes me wanna vote against both of them.


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

Bob-Carcass said:


> I'll go get Johnbon!





Bob-Carcass said:


> I'll go get Johnbon



They obviously live together or they are the same person. An IP check isnt even needed.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Unless he meant get him on facebook and they are good friends.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

EskiBhoy said:


> They obviously live together or they are the same person. An IP check isnt even needed.


Sounds fishy indeed..hope they're different people with different IP's...And I wonder then is _Rock_, _Knees_2_Faces_ and a few others all the same guy? Holy Cow..that's a lot of alternate accounts under one IP if it IS? lMFaO


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

They definitely are close...the beginning of the this thread Bob is eager to get Jonbon in:


Bob-Carcass said:


> I know that Johnbon89-HBK wants to do this aswell, I pm'd him but he definetly wants in.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

yo I swear if all four are the same person I may die of laughter :lmao how do you make 4 accounts there is not REAL money involved in this haha 

@EBOY (yea Im calling you this from now on :hbk2) I do remember that actually that why I thought there were bros or good friends


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> Fielding offers at the moment for everybody, including my CURRENT PICK.
> 
> Ill respond immediately, just give me an offer.


So who do I have that perks your interest? Perhaps we can swing a deal.


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Unless he meant get him on facebook and they are good friends.


Even if it just turns out they are good friends, I think the trade shouldnt be allowed. It was done as a favour.

He says the reason he did it was because he doesnt like saying no.



Johnbon89-HBK said:


> i may also be regretting that too after some of the offers that came in :lol but i dont like being mean and telling people no


Then he says that he said no to his other offers.



Johnbon89-HBK said:


> as i said earlier, i dont like austin, he offered me rock, i dont like him either, i was offered orton,miz,this guy that guy, not interested!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I wonder who these picks he has that nobody knows who they are. What is he gonna pick guys from local indy companies who suck horribly? :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

EskiBhoy said:


> Even if it just turns out they are good friends, I think the trade shouldnt be allowed. It was done as a favour.
> 
> He says the reason he did it was because he doesnt like saying no.
> 
> ...


Yeah trading Lashley for Austin just seems shady...it's not being mean just being honest.....I'm not a mod so i can't check for IPs....but im curious to see if they're the same person...either way...as Daiko mentioned...people still have a chance to win this, although Bob's gonna be very hard to beat...lets hope people look at the overall cards of each person...and makes the best decisions...no more alternate accounts please like that guy _Rock_ has :lol


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Bob's card is way too top heavy and it drops off in the lower/midcard area. I can tell you now that no match that Christy Hemme is included in is going to be looked on well and I'm not too sure about Sabu here either. (He'll probably pair him with Jerry Lynn though) 

Honestly, even after you factor in Rock vs Austin, I think even I could hold up to him in votes. That's not even factoring in the lack of votes he's probably going to get now that people think he has two accounts.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

how much time and effort does that take to have two accounts


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Chan Hung presents: Clash of the Champions*

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Triple H *(vs)* The Ultimate Warrior 

*TLC Match*
Jeff Hardy *(vs)* Vader

*Battle of England*
Wade Barrett *(vs)* Desmond Wolfe

*X Division Championship*
MVP *(vs)* The Pope D'Angelo Dinero

*Clash of the Titans*
Sycho Sid *(vs)* Mike Awesome

*ECW vs. TNA*
Monty Brown *(vs)* Perry Saturn

*WCW Tag Team Turmoil*
Konnan and La Parka *(vs)* Barbarian and Warlord

*Cruiserweight Championship*
The Amazing Red *(vs)* Funaki
​


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

A lot man. You've got no idea. 

Shit, I've given the game away.



Chan Hung said:


> You never know..at this rate..he may be able to trade Christi Hemme and get a deal for Owen Hart :lol


:lol


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Sabu is great for hardcore matches but that's about it. That said he can have some of the greatest hardcore matches ever when hes on his game.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

redskins25 said:


> how much time and effort does that take to have two accounts


I'd guess the person behind _ROCK_ as an example who also has a bunch of other aliases here can make an account as fast as you can sign up and make another yahoo account..very fast...And i noticed when _ROCK_ was called out he disappeared..never returned...i think an IP check would be beneficial to both parties...it would ensure fairness to those playing but also give credit to Bob and Jonbon if they indeed live far away and aren't the same person. Just my two cents.

BTW..Awsmash is up right?


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

They're definitely not the same person, I think they're certainly friends, but not the same person.

Their tastes are far too different.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

THE DRAMA!

Yeah, most likely two friends who worked out a deal like I'll give you Austin for Lashley, two picks, and a Mars Bar or something.

Still unfair though, and HBKs defense was weak, but the drama is good for the event, this better not taint my win, especially with the victory coming 1st time, and with the worst draft positions out of anyone 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

This also doesnt sound like someone picking a guy they dont want.



Johnbon89-HBK said:


> STONE COLD!!!


Im sticking to my original guess that they are brothers.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

On a far less serious note...






I love this theme song and its been stuck in my head since I drafted him.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Some interesting discussion going on. This 4 second video sums up my thoughts:


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

KOK we need to talk !


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Sent you and ESKI trades that'll work best for everyone I do believe. 

Since ESKI was stuck with _cock_'s shitty picks at first.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

I'd appreciate a response Beasty


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Ill get back to you ASAP once I know what's going on with my other trades. 

I just sent skins an offer that he CAN NOT REFUSE.

It actually hurt me to offer so much.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

another big deal for me soon

Sweeten the deal KOK


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Holy mother of god...... just on myvphone and had a gander and all thos shit os going on, me and john are brothers I thought most of you knew that already as the its been no secret to anybody, but :lol at us being the same person, I actually cant believe the heat that a trade costs on here, im not even sure if im going to bother to play on tbh one things for sure ill be talking to john in the morning and gettin that trade done back, im sure he'll trade with sum1 else and maybe there wont be such a conspiracy. Ip address makes me look dodge for surebecause john stays in the granny flat beside my hpuse for summer, hes from carlow and had to prove that to headliner when he joined, we have 1 cpu in de gaf and he has an ipad which he uses from my wi fi seriously guys ill gladly leave if yous want he only joined because I asked him too how wud a double account benefit me at all?? Johns rarely on most ppl just piss him off nd if I was using 2 accounts I certaintly wouldn have a roster with so few big names, sorry for the wall of text but using my phone, off to bed ill reply to all the abuse in the morning. This was never a secret guys???


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

FUCK YOU BOB!!

For the record, I'd like to say I'd didn't say anything against you. I believed in you all along. 

How about a thank you gift or something for my support. Triple H say??


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> FUCK YOU BOB!!
> 
> For the record, I'd like to say I'd didn't say anything against you. I believed in you all along.
> 
> How about a thank you gift or something for my support. Triple H say??


Chan has Triple H....


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Chan has Triple H....


Did I ask for your opinion...

I DON'T THINK I DID!!!!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> Did I ask for your opinion...
> 
> I DON'T THINK I DID!!!!


DIDN'T YOU MAKE ENOUGH TRADES? 

Seriously you have the best roster IMO right now. Though you being down a few people may hurt you in the end.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Still cheating. :side:


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> DIDN'T YOU MAKE ENOUGH TRADES?
> 
> Seriously you have the best roster IMO right now. Though you being down a few people may hurt you in the end.


Cheers man. I'm not done yet though. 

There's more top rosters this time round I reckon. 

Some people have got great rosters, but some have got great potential matches.

I'd say you're only a top star away from a top top card. 

I don't see a standout favourite. I can see at least 6 potential winners as it stands.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So who's up..i'm lost


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I think HollywoodNightmare but didnt make a pick so I think Fourth Wall but I'm not sure. I'm confused as well Chan.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I've already made my pick.

Beast was making up for a missed pick, Clover needs to change his pick as it's already been taken and AwSmash is technically up next.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Oh yeah shit I dont even know lol


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> I think HollywoodNightmare but didnt make a pick so I think Fourth Wall but I'm not sure. I'm confused as well Chan.


No I picked and so did Fourth Wall. We both picked before Beast did then Cloverleaf picked British Bulldog and I informed him that Bulldog was taken already.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Awsmash is up then right? :


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

struck gold again !!!! my trade partner did well for himself as well, can see us being hard to get by


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I'd like to nominate redskins25 as a cheater. No proof or anything, I just feel like stopping him dead while he still has hope.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

^^^ haha NOPE ! I only have one account and am making some smart trades, deal with it :hbk2


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

He said 'Deal with it'. He's clearly cheating.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

you caught me !!! but............. me and chan are actually sisters !!!!! GOTCHA rton2

crap maybe I should delete patriots23 and seahawks20



This is by no means a diss to anybody


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Just got in from vacation, gents. Sorry for the wait. I'm deciding on my pick now.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Phase 2/3 of my plan complete. I just need to pick up ONE MORE GUY and I'll have a true DREAM CARD.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm one Zack Ryder away from being the ultimate winner of the world.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Daiko said:


> I'm one Zack Ryder away from being the ultimate winner of the world.


Brooklyn Brawler > Zack Ryder.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

So....

What'd I miss here?


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Btw, if two people know each other in RL, and are using the same Wi-Fi to play the game, they shouldn't be allowed to trade with each other.

I propose the trade be reversed, and this benefits everyone.

It stops the injustice everyone is feeling, and it will get both of you more votes in the long-term, because everyone will hold a grudge against you for doing this and it may hurt you if it isn't rectified.

Then we can all get on with this game in the spirit of fun 

EDIT:

Again can someone let me know where we are in the draft, and my positions for the next two rounds, would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Sorry about the wall of text last night, yeah I already said reverse the trade, I think im done with the draft then guys, try find somebody to take my place, I don't think john will want to continue either, too much scandle, people are already saying their not going to vote for me now :lol ripping on roster saying sabu is shit and only good for hardcore matches, its really petty tbh, I had a feeling the trade would cause some talk but not a nuclear meltdown, I offered him rock he doesn't like him, he wanted rvd and/or batista and there not for trade, he likes lashley and got 2 extra picks, as far as he was concerned he got what he wanted.

Then he was snapping because he was going to get taker from dave, eskhiboy???? are you like a detective or something going back 100 pages to find quotes? I said i'll go get john openly at least twice in this thread??? why would I do that if I was using 2 accounts, funny how you didn't quote what I said after I said I was going to get john, I said he was asleep and shouldn't be too long, it was 6 hours later that he picked why would I wait 6 hours to pick on my "alt account if I was online the majority of the time?? I expected better from a fellow irish man tbh, so yeah ABH pm me when you see this, and we'll talk about my replacement, my reputation is forever ruined now since im now "a double accounter" I kinda feel like savage after the Stephanie incident, btw Dave thanks for your on going support (Y)


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

No, don't quit. Win it against the odds.

Eskibhoy vs. Bob in 1st round plz.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

AwSmash said:


> No, don't quit. Win it against the odds.
> 
> Eskibhoy vs. Bob in 1st round plz.


:lol tbh I don't want to have any feuds I have enough of them in the real world, damn he was being very malicious tho wasn't he?? you'd swear i'd done to something on him.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Eh, it's understandable. Everyone was pretty cheesed when that trade happened, but I'm not going to make any assumptions. This is all in the spirit of fun, so I think everyone needs to calm down a little.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

AwSmash said:


> *Eh, it's understandable. Everyone was pretty cheesed when that trade happened, but I'm not going to make any assumptions.* This is all in the spirit of fun, so I think everyone needs to calm down a little.


That's exactly why im not going to stick around. and the spirit of fun is something a lot of ppl can't understand, was really enjoying this but ah well, im talking to dwayneaustin about his possible return :lol but its not looking likely.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

FFS, what have I missed?


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Done, Dwayneaustin now known has dommacha or something? is going to take my place and that trade is going to be reversed, once ABH comes on. Have fun guys.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

I find it hilarious that you're threatening to "leave" over a "scandal" on an online Wrestling Draft game.

Like I said before, get the trade reversed, two RL people shouldn't be trading.

Then we're back to normal.

I can't speak for everyone, but I sure as hell don't care what you two get up to, or some speculation about multi-accounts, I just care that two RL people organised a very one-sided trade to give someone a big advantage.

That went agains the "spirit of fun" and I think that's why people got annoyed, but seriously, see if it gets reversed, everybody will forget by tomorrow that anything even happened, because people are like that, and the "spirit of fun" will be restored.

But, if you want to throw a hissy fit and quit, then its up to you, but I think its pretty lame, you need to learn to suck it up, and get on with it.

But, on a related matter, I can imagine the WF History Draft #2 Season Highlights will sell like hot-cakes after this so-called "scandal" and my rise through adversity to win the whole thing.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Bob-Carcass said:


> That's exactly why im not going to stick around. and the spirit of fun is something a lot of ppl can't understand, was really enjoying this but ah well, im talking to dwayneaustin about his possible return :lol but its not looking likely.


You could always trade Austin, Rock, Batista or RVD to me to make your roster look weaker  

Seriously though, I'm going to vote for the strongest card. I don't give a shit if you offered money. I'll vote for the card I want to see out of the two. Big names certainly help, but they don't guarantee that I'll vote for you. It's looking tough now though. I might have to compete with Rock/Austin or Hart/Angle when all I can go for is Misawa/Steamboat or Steamboat/Backlund. 



KLEEBLATT said:


> FFS, *who* have I missed?












8*D Jk. Austin was traded for Lashley and Round 17 and 18 picks. Someone else can explain the rest.

Oh, I also saw ABH's review. Cheers for that. I'll spread some rep then give you some.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

I would pay to see Misawa vs Steamboat


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Mr Cook said:


> I would pay to see Misawa vs Steamboat


Me too. :mark:

I'm torn between Misawa/Steamboat and Michinoku/Inoki or Steamboat/Backlund and Inoki Michinoku. Heck, I could go for Steamboat/Inoki.

Looking to trade Inoki right now though.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Mr Cook said:


> I find it hilarious that you're threatening to "leave" over a "scandal" on an online Wrestling Draft game.
> 
> Like I said before, get the trade reversed, two RL people shouldn't be trading.
> 
> ...


Threatening to leave??? what? dude I said im going to get someone to replace me its not a big deal? im not throwing any fits? get off your high horse, its people like you that ruin the fun on here.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I agree that you weren't "threatening to leave", but it does hurt the game tbh. It's up to you though, and a new member might cause some trades.

While we're on that subject, let's get some more massive trades happening... :side:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Bob-Carcass said:


> Done, Dwayneaustin now known has *dommacha* or something? is going to take my place and that trade is going to be reversed, once ABH comes on. Have fun guys.


I thought at least the Irish guys on here might recognise an Irish name, gonna be a long three months before I can change it again :jose

Time for me and dah ROID to win this thing.

Trades :mark: 

I am willing to trade Lance Storm for Steve Austin, which I believe is fair, PM me when interested.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Bob-Carcass said:


> Threatening to leave??? what? dude I said im going to get someone to replace me its not a big deal? im not throwing any fits? get off your high horse, its people like you that ruin the fun on here.


Yeah, you're right, I'm just terrible :lmao

If you're going to post irrational things like that, well, you may as well just leave.

I've actually been pretty impartial, and gave logical reasons as to why I was against the trade, but y'know.

If you PMed ABH, and asked to be replaced, it wouldn't be a big deal, but the whole situation is pretty annoying when you're posting several times about being replaced and how you feel like "Savage after the Stephanie incident" - and we've all sucked the "spirit of fun" out of the game.

Point is, either give up and leave (quietly) - or suck it up, and stay, either way this is annoying, and attacking me for no reason isn't going to do you any favours, because I don't really care


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

it doesn't hurt the game, Dwayne was in the last history draft so it's fine, last thing I want to do is ruin the game for everyone else hence why im leaving? I don't know what john is doing but he'll prob leave to, ABH said he can find a replacement for him so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

AwSmash said:


> I agree that you weren't "threatening to leave", but it does hurt the game tbh. It's up to you though, and a new member might cause some trades.
> 
> While we're on that subject, let's get some more massive trades happening... :side:


We would have massive trades if you would give me Backlund, Steamboat & Bulldog for Zack Ryder but NO YOU DON'T WANNA.

But seriously, we should work something out for Backlund/Davey Boy, shoot me an offer


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Online wrestling history drafts. They're serious business.*

Hold up, Mr. Cook. I'll have a glance at your roster in a minute. I'd only trade those 3 for Gilly Bunn.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

AwSmash said:


> *Online wrestling history drafts in a sub-section on a Wrestling forum, which doesn't actually have its own section, but merely two threads. They're very, very, very serious business.*


I sorted it for you 

Edit: Saw your edit - I have Cilly Dunn if you're interested?


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

Mr Cook said:


> Yeah, you're right, I'm just terrible :lmao
> 
> If you're going to post irrational things like that, well, you may as well just leave.
> 
> ...


Attacking you!?!? If its annoying then don't reply?? this shouldn't affect you in anyway, its all being sorted out between me and abh like adults, theirs really no need for you to say anything, I already left?? my replacement just commented on the page? I understand you were pissed off and felt hard done by, but I haven't done anything to you?? so making false assumptions is a bit silly. anyway im not going to reply to you anymore (that's me leaving quietly) good luck with your draft and I hope you have fun.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Mr Cook said:


> I sorted it for you
> 
> Edit: Saw your edit - I have Cilly Dunn if you're interested?


I'll have to think. He's a fair bit behind the GOAT in Gilly tbh, but I'll get back to you on that.

And, :lmao.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Ok, let's all calm down and start over. DwayneAustin (or Donnacha, I preferred the former name :side has replaced Bob and will take over his roster. *The controversial trade is being reversed*. Assuming Johnbon is leaving aswell (which Bob will let me know via PM later), I will find a replacement for him. Hopefully we can get this all back on track quickly since this is an annoying day for it to happen since I'm pretty busy. If anyone does know someone that would like to take over John's roster, then let me know and/or ask them. Right, some people have sent me picks which I'll make in a minute. There has also been another trade.

TRADE

The Beast Incarnate has traded Finlay, Sheamus, Jack Swagger and 2 picks to redskins25 in exchange for Andre The Giant, Abyss and Matt Hardy. Can one of you please let me know what round picks have been traded. I'm assuming it's the next two rounds?

Also, can AwSmash, Mr. Cook and whoever else without the new badge please go and make an 'official' post (as in, one that counts towards your post count) so you can get the new badge and stop stretching everyone's screens.

unk2


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Will trade tommy dreamer for austin and the rock Dwayne you interested? :troll

Tbh two people who know each other in real life should not trade. #justsaying I will just look better when I win with my IWC card :troll


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Name still getting :buried

No Gambit :side:

This draft looks complicated, gonna need to do a bit of reading unk3


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah sorry, I thought Jamjam was next and I have his picks but it turns out Gambit is next. If you've got any problems Dwayne just ask me, it's pretty simple. Each round is randomized, obviously for the following rounds I'll add your name in place of Bobs.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Fixed it. Oh, and good luck in your future endeavors Johnbon, you'll be missed. Welcome back "Donnacha", if that is your real name. :side:

I don't know what to believe any more.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Bob-Carcass said:


> Attacking you!?!? If its annoying then don't reply?? this shouldn't affect you in anyway, its all being sorted out between me and abh like adults, theirs really no need for you to say anything, I already left?? my replacement just commented on the page? I understand you were pissed off and felt hard done by, but I haven't done anything to you?? so making false assumptions is a bit silly. anyway im not going to reply to you anymore (that's me leaving quietly) good luck with your draft and I hope you have fun.


Okay, even though everything you just said is untrue, I'll let it go, since you've decided to quit. 

Hopefully we can all get on with the game


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Yeah sorry, I thought Jamjam was next and I have his picks but it turns out Gambit is next. If you've got any problems Dwayne just ask me, it's pretty simple. Each round is randomized, obviously for the following rounds I'll add your name in place of Bobs.


I am? Ah OK one second then


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

No idea where I am in the draft so I'll just PM you ABH with my picks


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Donnacha said:


> Name still getting :buried


Donnachally think people like your new name. 8*D

Bob was clearly cheating. #JumpingOnTheBandwagonLate #Conspiracy


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

So, it seems quite a few people are interested in Davey Boy Smith. I might be interested in trading him, and I'm now listening to all offers for him.

And anyone else too. :lol


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

Bob-Carcass said:


> :lol tbh I don't want to have any feuds I have enough of them in the real world, damn he was being very malicious tho wasn't he??


Malicious?? :lmao Get over yourself. I didnt even insult you? No one did drama queen, we just said you didnt play fairly.

I didnt post anything that wasnt true. It was obviously not a fair trade, everyone agrees on that. I admitted that you might not run both accounts and that I had no proof of that, but just said that imo you did.



Bob-Carcass said:


> you'd swear i'd done to something on him.


You did something on everyone involded in the game, you cheated by getting yourself a favourable trade due to knowing one of the players irl. 



Bob-Carcass said:


> Sorry about the wall of text last night, yeah I already said reverse the trade, I think im done with the draft then guys, try find somebody to take my place, I don't think john will want to continue either, too much scandle, people are already saying their not going to vote for me now :lol ripping on roster saying sabu is shit and only good for hardcore matches, its really petty tbh, I had a feeling the trade would cause some talk but not a nuclear meltdown, I offered him rock he doesn't like him, he wanted rvd and/or batista and there not for trade, he likes lashley and got 2 extra picks, as far as he was concerned he got what he wanted.


You wouldnt trade RVD or Batista for SCSA?!? :lmao this story has more holes than swiss cheese. 














Bob-Carcass said:


> eskhiboy???? are you like a detective or something going back 100 pages to find quotes?


Its called a search function.



Bob-Carcass said:


> I said i'll go get john openly at least twice in this thread??? why would I do that if I was using 2 accounts, funny how you didn't quote what I said after I said I was going to get john, I said he was asleep and shouldn't be too long, it was 6 hours later that he picked why would I wait 6 hours to pick on my "alt account if I was online the majority of the time??


I couldnt find that quote, but remembered it. Thats why I thought you were brothers at the start.
People have went to larger extents to hide a dup account before.



And for the record, I like the name Donnacha. :whatasexyman


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Get over it, mate. Just get on with the draft. 

This is only for fun anyway. If anything, I welcome the controversy.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

What, so no Triple H?!?!

FUCK YOU BOB!!

Bob, could you have a word with a John to reply to my PM if you don't mind.

In other news, everytime I see Dwayne's new name I start singing "don't cha wish your gilfriend was hot like me :dancingpenguin "


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

EskiBhoy said:


> And for the record, I like the name Donnacha. :whatasexyman


This guy knows what's up. bama


----------



## Johnbon89-HBK (May 31, 2013)

Wow! the last 20 pages on here are just wow! how fucking immature are most of you??? eskhiboy?? your pathetic btw :lmao i joined this thread to have some fun not to be involved with aload of people pouring their lives into it and acting like its the real deal, its a game, stfu with this wasn't a fair trade bullshit, i dont like austin as a wrestler he doesnt do anything for me lashley is legit and whoever said what would i do get some indy guys nobodys heard of?? cop on, you dont even know anyone from njpw i wouldn expect you to know any indies either.

Holy fucking shit, yes, im bob's alter ego, im so benefitial to him, look at how i back him up in every discussion on here and CHEAT in games, i actually created this account souly for the purpose of giving bob stone cold on the history draft which didnt even excist when i joined, because that's the only reason i can think of for an alt account, i don't particularly enjoy bob's preference to wrestlers so im not going to back him up online just because he's my brother but he's a really nice fucking guy and hasn't done anything to any of you and you's are all being dickheads (wrestling forum or not) it's just sad. replace me on here because it's just not fun when this shit goes on, sorry to abh and the few guys that arent immature.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

#CheatersBeCheating


----------



## Johnbon89-HBK (May 31, 2013)

How insightful.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rants 2.0 unk2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I am open to offers for the motherfuckin' ROCK, brothers.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I just want trade offers, so I can consider my options.

:bron3


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Johnbon89-HBK said:


> How insightful.


#StillBeCheating



Donnacha said:


> I am open to offers for the motherfuckin' ROCK, brothers.


Gilly Bunn AND Doad Rogg for Rock.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:ti

Is it Round 10 in the draft atm yeah?


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

Johnbon89-HBK said:


> eskhiboy?? your pathetic btw


:bh:


Johnbon89-HBK said:


> im bob's alter ego





Johnbon89-HBK said:


> i actually created this account souly for the purpose of giving bob stone cold on the history draft


unk2


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

So can I have Austin then? Also dwayne pm me. I may have a deal for the rock. Tommy dreamer + 2 picks :troll. Being serious pm me please 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

AwSmash said:


> I just want trade offers, so I can consider my options.
> 
> :bron3


What trades have you got going just now? 

Also, if Johnbon leaves, just randomise us all for each of his picks and split them like that. (Then have a Triple Threat match in R1)


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Backlund and Davey Boy Smith for Jimmy Snuka and JBL is the main one I'm considering.
Bam Bam Bigelow and someone else for Share e McMahon and Sheamus is also up there.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Jericho and Kidd + 1 pick for DA ROID 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Daiko said:


> What trades have you got going just now?
> 
> Also, if Johnbon leaves, just randomise us all for each of his picks and split them like that. (Then have a Triple Threat match in R1)


He doesn't have enough picks to do that. Would need 19 to ensure everyone gets someone.

There's going to be a couple of triple threats anyway.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Fuck Triple Threats. I have bad memories of them :kobe5

Jericho, Kidd and a pick :mark:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I prefer both men but a sandow vs rock feud would be good (the old rock not the ROID ROCK) 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> He doesn't have enough picks to do that. Would need 19 to ensure everyone gets someone.
> 
> There's going to be a couple of triple threats anyway.


Not everyone needs to get something.. It'd give someone an advantage of having Austin and some of us would end up with nothing. They bitch, they deal with it.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Daiko said:


> Not everyone needs to get something.. It'd give someone an advantage of having Austin and some of us would end up with nothing. They bitch, they deal with it.


But what if someone ends up with both Austin and Gilly Bunn?!?!


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Simples, if Johnbon leaves, we replace him.

If not, then we just don't use the people who were on his roster, and just consider him a "knocked-out" player, unless someone can come up with a legitimate idea on how to split the roster up


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Who wants Colt Cabana? Kind of regretting that I got him. Cabana for your next pick is a deal I'd look at.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> But what if someone ends up with both Austin and Gilly Bunn?!?!


Then I'll win with the power of Atone Aold Ateve Sustin, Gilly Bunn and Doad Rogg.



Mr Cook said:


> Simples, if Johnbon leaves, we replace him.
> 
> If not, then we just don't use the people who were on his roster, and just consider him a "knocked-out" player, unless someone can come up with a legitimate idea on how to split the roster up





Daiko said:


> Also, if Johnbon leaves, just randomise us all for each of his picks and split them like that. (Then have a Triple Threat match in R1)


Legit.



Jamjam22 said:


> Who wants Colt Cabana? Kind of regretting that I got him. Cabana for your next pick is a deal I'd look at.


I'll take him off your hands if you throw Austin Aries in as well.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

TRADES

DiabeticDave has traded Floyd Mayweather to Johnbon89-HBK in exchange for Owen Hart. *Note - this happened before Johnbon quit the game*

Gambit has traded Chris Jericho, Tyson Kidd and his next draft pick to DwayneAustin in exchange for The Rock.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

wait KOK can I assume the two picks are r 11-12


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Gambit, the trade I sent is still there. Y U NO GETTER DONE?


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

:mark:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

So does anyone know someone that might want to take Johnbon's place? I have a few people in mind but only because I see them in the G&T section quite reguarly, so there's no guarantee we'll get someone.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Daiko said:


> Gambit, the trade I sent is still there. Y U NO GETTER DONE?


I did not see it lol. I have a lot of PM's at the moment. Easy to lost them. What was it? I think it was Henry and Sabin was a great deal but can't think of way to fit them into the roster I have


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Gambit said:


> I did not see it lol. I have a lot of PM's at the moment. Easy to lost them. What was it? I think it was Henry and Sabin was a great deal but can't think of way to fit them into the roster I have


Yeah, that's the one. 

Henry & Sabin for Mystery Man who isn't Angle of course.


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> So does anyone know someone that might want to take Johnbon's place? I have a few people in mind but only because I see them in the G&T section quite reguarly, so there's no guarantee we'll get someone.


Did 2 guys post yesterday saying they would be up for playing the next one? Ill have a look back and post their profiles.


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

What was rocks other account called again? :lmao it had something to do with knees as well I think?




Knees2Faces said:


> Wish I knew about this. I was actually about to see if I should start one of my own if you guys didn't already have one. I'd love to get in on the next draft


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Haha it was, but it was all caps and had dashes in. The other guy was Scott Hall's Ghost. I'll ask him first, because that other guy could be __Rock__. He's only got 36 posts, you never know! :lol


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Rock is KNEES_TO_FACES

I'm pretty sure Knees2Faces isn't the same guy.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

EskiBhoy said:


> Malicious?? :lmao Get over yourself. I didnt even insult you? No one did drama queen, we just said you didnt play fairly.
> 
> I didnt post anything that wasnt true. It was obviously not a fair trade, everyone agrees on that. I admitted that you might not run both accounts and that I had no proof of that, but just said that imo you did.
> 
> ...


Why didn't you use your "search function" to see where I said rvd was untradeable? I didn't cheat I made a trade? it was unpopular and just because we know eachother and it seemed one sided it was ridiculed. Fine. you claimed it was a dup account so don't say you didn't when you did? theres no benefits from a dup so y would someone even bother?? you genuinely piss me off on a forum that's impressive.

Anyway last post here, don't want to derail the thread anymore than it has been although you can be assured there will be some silly reply's, sorry again to the guys who didn't jump the gun and be immature idiots (ABH,DD,4TH,BEAST) I would say Daiko but he thinks I cheated too, I expected better from him :no:

#daikoneedstostophashtagging

So yeah have fun and i'll be voting for sure.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I've PM'd Scott Hall's Ghost, he hasn't been on for a while though. I said he'd need to respond pretty quickly to keep the draft moving.


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

DiabeticDave said:


> Rock is KNEES_TO_FACES
> 
> I'm pretty sure Knees2Faces isn't the same guy.


Yea I cant see anyone making an alias that has basically the exact same name :lmao



Bob-Carcass said:


> #ILoveEskiBhoy


Love you too Babe. :ewdin


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

FUCK YOU BOB!!

Chan and Cook need to hurry their asses up. I want to pick unk3

EDIT: Chan's 8 hour window is up and Cook was online an hour ago so can I go and pick??


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

dude how Im I an idiot, all I said was the trade was "its extremely odd" and they COULD be the same person idk, My first post iirc was laughing at how awesome it was two brother both have WF accounts, I then said I apologize if they aren't the same person

WE (DD) just found a guy that has 2 different account in this game, it was odd, and you completely RAPED you bro in that trade so it raised suspicion. thats it, you really don't have to leave just reverse the trade


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

Im after you Dave and then it is Johns turn.......


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

redskins25 said:


> dude how Im I an idiot, all I said was the trade was "its extremely odd" and they COULD be the same person idk, My first post iirc was laughing at how awesome it was two brother both have WF accounts, I then said I apologize if they aren't the same person
> 
> WE (DD) just found a guy that has 2 different account in this game, it was odd, and you completely RAPED you bro in that trade so it raised suspicion. thats it, you really don't have to leave just reverse the trade


I'm sorry...we?!

Imma just go ahead an pick, try and get the draft going again.

I'd suggest we skip John's pick, then his replacement (if we find one) can just make it up as soon as they join.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

yea I said (DD) :lol not tryna take any of your credit bro


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Bob-Carcass said:


> #daikoneedstostophashtagging


#lolno


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

redskins25 said:


> yea I said (DD) :lol not tryna take any of your credit bro


Oh I misread your post. 

Carry on...


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

I've written back and said I was in if there wasn't anyone else. I'll have to figure it out as I go and rework (what I'm assuming is) a shitty roster when we're done lol I get the general gist, but I'll go read the original post to get an idea of the rules. Anyone wants to help in that regard, and I won't be mad lol


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Everyone welcome Scott Hall's Ghost, who is replacing Johnbon. He can make a pick right now after he's finished reading through all the rules and shit.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Well basically Scotty, you just take a back seat.

I've already got this won. Gilly Bunn V Doag Rogg at Wrasslemania.

But what's the stipulation? You the History Draft Universe will decide! Vote exclusively on the official History Draft App now. To download, go to the Google Play store on Android, or they App store on iOs. What stipulation are you voting for Lerry Jawler? :cole3

I'm just downoading the app now! It really is that easy! :lawler


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

:lol


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> Well basically Scotty, you just take a back seat.
> 
> I've already got this won. Gilly Bunn V Doag Rogg at Wrasslemania.
> 
> ...


-Gilly Bunn and Doad Rogg are on my roster oonb.

-Stealing my gimmick here with this Lerry Jawler pish.

-#MoreHastagsBecauseItIrritatesPeople

-We austin316 G.O.A.T now. :brodgers


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Daiko said:


> -Gilly Bunn and Doad Rogg are on my roster oonb.
> 
> -Stealing my gimmick here with this Lerry Jawler pish.
> 
> ...


STFU KAIDO


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

BiaveticVade. BlienHountyAunter. BohnJonDaCheaterLol


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Daiko said:


> -Gilly Bunn and Doad Rogg are on my roster oonb.
> 
> -Stealing my gimmick here with this Lerry Jawler pish.
> 
> ...





Daiko said:


> BiaveticVade. BlienHountyAunter. BohnJonDaCheaterLol


Haha. You can't do it with my name. It's DiabeticDave.

Come. At. Me...Bro :cena


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

> BiaveticVade


I came at.. I'm gonna stop here.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

I was talking about my last picks skins!

Who's pick is it anyways, I've lost track big time.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

i put my pick in as per instructions. 

as well-- i seem to have taken on Floyd Mayweather in replacement of my second pick... that seems like balls to me lol


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> Who's pick is it anyways, I've lost track big time.


Its the start of round 11 so Ratman.
Chan still has a pick to make when he comes on as well.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Yes pleez.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Holy Crap..did i miss my pick? Damn guys, sorry...i didn't realize it


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Jesus, these Orton & Abyss offers are getting insane.

Keep sending them, I'm moving them to the highest bidder.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

I want a trade done sooner than later, so if you're turning down the counter offer I sent, I'll just revoke and figure out another trade...


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Owen Hart for Floyd Mayweather... :troll


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

EDIT


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Hey yo! Welcome chico..are you replacing someone in the draft? I'm gonna pick cuz i missed my pick..i guess i was sleeping, i just woke up :side:


Yeah, I took over for Johnbon89_HBK... don't chan this up....


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

DiabeticDave said:


> Owen Hart for Floyd Mayweather... :troll


you're a bad person, double D... lol


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

So uh can someone tell me who's turn it is in the draft? I'm very confused.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

It's Ratman's turn. We're at #1 of Round 11.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks ABH.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

at Dave's new sig.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice Ratman is online! Hopefully him and Cloverleaf pick soon so I can make my pick before I leave.

If not i'll have to PM ABH a couple names


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I picked so Clover is up


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Quick someone PM Cloverleaf.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I have PM'd him. Btw Ratman, I think I see what you're trying to do with your card and...


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Let's PM Clover. Spam his inbox :vince5


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Spam the inboxes, SPAM 'EM ALL!!


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Well Clover has been online so if by time I leave in about 20 minutes (i'll be gone all day) he hasn't picked i'll just put my pick up.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Looks like I picked the right half of the MCMG :mark: Hail Sabin!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn Redskins25 i just noticed is likely to have Bret vs. Angle ....gonna be fucking tough to beat that :HHH2


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeah, that'll be solid. ^^^^

Looks like jamjam's up


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

C'mon Jam


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

He's not online..but i gave him a courtesy PM just incase :vince2


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> He's not online..but i gave him a courtesy PM just incase :vince2


That's exactly the kind of logic that is making TNA go under...

Spending precious PM's on people who don't pull their weight.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ABH just chose for JamJam...so we're moving on up...so it's Dave then Isotopes up!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> That's exactly the kind of logic that is making TNA go under...
> 
> Spending precious PM's on people who don't pull their weight.


Don't worry, Wrestling Forum is paying for my PM's so we can waste a few here and there.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Isotope's is up to bat! Then Scott Hall's Ghost & obby


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

i'm ready and waiting...


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Round 13 has just been posted in the draft thread OP.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Who's DwayneAustin? He seems to be in first but he's not even on these Forums. Redo pleez.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Some hacker I bet.

***ABANDON DRAFT***


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

The BWO are coming. KKF was the first victim!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I refuse to call Dwayne by his new name. :side:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I'll probably be changing it back anyways so that's okay :side:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Donnacha you like the name? 8*D


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Finally getting some consistant top 10 spots.

I'm interested to see who's had the best spots so far. Imma do so ma-calcalulating...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Seriously low on ideas on who to pick.

David Arquette may very well get another outing.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

There's always Santino.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> I refuse to call Dwayne by his new name. :side:


I still know him as Dwayne too :lol

Damn i got screwed not in this round but the next..in last place..but in the latest round i'm finally back to top 10 pickings


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Donnacha said:


> Seriously low on ideas on who to pick.
> 
> David Arquette may very well get another outing.


This though I still have a few of my last game picks I can choose from. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Oh btw dwayne gets one of my picks this round (the 15th one) and I have the 13th this round. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

*Average Picking Position*

iwatchwrestling, 7.62
The Beast Incarnate, 7.85
EskiBhoy, 8.46
Daiko, 8.77
Isotopes, 9.15
redskins25, 9.85
The Ratman, 9.92
Jamjam22, 10.15
Scott Hall's Ghost, 10.46
HollywoodNightmare, 10.54
Diabetic Dave, 10.69
Donnacha, 10.69
Cloverleaf, 10.85
The Fourth Wall, 11.15
Chan Hung, 11.62
Gambit, 11.77
Obby, 12.15
Mr Cook, 12.46
Takers Revenge, 12.69
AwSmash, 13.00


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DiabeticDave said:


> *Average Picking Position*
> 
> iwatchwrestling, 7.62
> The Beast Incarnate, 7.85
> ...


WOW...nice tally!!! Liked how you put the names in order...crap i'm pretty much bottom 6 :lol
I thought Hollywood had it worse but nope! :vince


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

4th? *4th?*


#Conspiracy


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Average Picking Position*

DwayneAustin 1.00 :brodgers


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Wow, good stuff Dave. Interesting numbers there.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I like Hollywood had shit picks in the beginning and is now in the top 10


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah, I noticed how I was usually in the top 10. 

SUP DWAYNE


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Hey there :hendo

I'll trade you Lance Storm for CM Punk....


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Donnacha said:


> Hey there :hendo
> 
> I'll trade you Lance Storm for CM Punk....


:kobe8


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:hendo5

Anybody interested in taking some divas off my hands?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Check your PM ^


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Donnacha said:


> :hendo5
> 
> Anybody interested in taking some divas off my hands?


Dunno why, but this was in my mind when you said that..


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Check your PM ^


:kobe8



Daiko said:


> Dunno why, but this was in my mind when you said that..


Might be an idea for a new username :hmm:

Somebody take this lolTNA slut, Christy Hemme plz


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> I have PM'd him. Btw Ratman, I think I see what you're trying to do with your card and...


Thanks :lol and I had to rep you for this. Dumb and Dumber is my favorite movie.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Well, 3rd bottom, actually better than I thought I was 

Will listen to any offers for my Iron Mike Tyson, i'll let him go fairly easily.

Also looking for a GOAT Tag Team to trade for but it may be a long shot 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

Mr Cook said:


> Well, 3rd bottom, actually better than I thought I was
> 
> Will listen to any offers for my Iron Mike Tyson, i'll let him go fairly easily.
> 
> ...



PM'd you an idea.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Have no use for Vampiro right now. Anyone interested on wanting him?


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> *Average Picking Position*
> 
> iwatchwrestling, 7.62
> The Beast Incarnate, 7.85
> ...


:hmm:


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Anyone on and looking to trade? I have a couple of offer in mind...


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Yeah I thought I had one of the worst :lmao. Keep getting the back end of the rounds


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

For having a poor picking position ive got to toot my own horn at my card. Looking pretty good right meow


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Scott Hall vs. Nick Bockwinkel is GOAT.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So who's next after Isotopes? It's been an hour since he chose and he chose someone already in the draft...so the next runner up should go and Istopes can change his pick when he returns...I think it's Scott Hall's Revenge then obby ...unless i'm off? :lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm willing to take offers for Drew McIntyre. Just can't seem to figure out what to do with him. Having issues trying to figure out what to do with Ambrose also, but have faith that I can draft someone good for him.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> So who's next after Isotopes? It's been an hour since he chose and he chose someone already in the draft...so the next runner up should go and Istopes can change his pick when he returns...I think it's Scott Hall's Revenge then obby ...unless i'm off? :lol


Yeah, I was waiting for him to pick in case I took 'his guy'... not sure if I should go ahead or not...


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I really, really want to get rid of Homicide. Best offer for him wins, and I will give him away.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Scott Hall's Ghost said:


> Yeah, I was waiting for him to pick in case I took 'his guy'... not sure if I should go ahead or not...


Yeah you should..Usually if a guy makes a pick...and he picks someone already taken..it's courtesy to give him the hour to double check on an error...however it's been about 2 hours..i think it's safe you can go...anyone else wanna chime in? :clap


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

I just don't wanna make a pick and then have someone come back and say "I want that guy". Because, I dunno-- to me, they kind of deserve them, I guess, in this case. They didn't just miss a pick, they made a mistake in who was already picked. 

I'm so on the fence here. I honest don't think my pick (believe me) is going to affect them in any way lol but I'd like to be safe rather than sorry.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Nah you can pick, he can make his as soon as he comes back, I doubt you two have the same choice as well


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

Done. I rocked the boat. lol


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I might accept draft picks for Homicide too...


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

So I'm guessing no one wants Vampiro?


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Homicide for Vampiro and maybe a round 18 draft pick?

I'm not that interested in Vampiro, so I probably need a little more than him. Maybe we can both throw in someone else if you don't like that offer.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yeah let me look at your roster, I dont use for Homicide either.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Alright. I was going to draft Hernandez, but I don't have any decent opponents for them.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yeah I'm pretty screwed for tag teams too


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Generation Me, Ink Inc, Deuce & Domino, Rock & Rave Infection, Triple X (if you have Daniels or Low Ki either team those guys up or draft Elix Skipper to team with 1 of them), Too Cool, Cade & Murdoch.

Just some teams off the top of my head that people who need a team can take.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

the Beast is up~!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

TRADE

HollywoodNightmare is giving Jamjam22 his 12th Round pick in exchange for Colt Cabana.

The draft OP has been updated with all the changed picks over the next few rounds. So everyone should know where they have an extra pick or one less pick due to trades.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

> Round 11
> 
> Gambit has redskins & *Bob/Dwaynes pick...*


Shouldn't it be Dwayne has Gambit's no.15 pick? :side:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

My bad, edited. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

No problem, cheers :hendo


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Wait is it my turn, damn what rounds are the picks beast gave me ?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

redskins25 said:


> Wait is it my turn, damn what rounds are the picks beast gave me ?


Either way, the 8 hours is up and I'm getting ready to post my next pick

Edit: Something screwy is going on with the clocks on here. My computer says its 10:21 (as well as my phone and other clocks in the house), but the site says this comment was posted at 8:21. Am I losing it?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

dude Im so confused, and Im not the best in math but I dont think that was 8 hours but thats not my pick so no worries


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

redskins25 said:


> dude Im so confused, and Im not the best in math but I dont think that was 8 hours but thats not my pick so no worries


Okay, it is your pick, since it says over top of Round 11 (which we're in) that you have Beast's pick. So go right ahead. Hope you didn't want Kevin Von Erich.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

No, if I had ric flair we may have had probelms haha

Edit: thought you took Kerry


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

By my count you were 2 hours early with your pick..


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

^^ yea thats what I thought, no worries


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

This is so weird, with the clocks. Sorry guys.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

******* you're up again.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

I think Gambit has that pick, yea why I so honest :hbk2


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh yeah you're right, sorry. All these exchanged picks due to trades are making it hard to keep track sometimes.


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Either way, the 8 hours is up and I'm getting ready to post my next pick
> 
> Edit: Something screwy is going on with the clocks on here. My computer says its 10:21 (as well as my phone and other clocks in the house), but the site says this comment was posted at 8:21. Am I losing it?


You probably have the site set to a different timezone?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

EskiBhoy said:


> You probably have the site set to a different timezone?


Good call. Just fixed that.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

I've lost track on when exactly I pick next :lol.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

You don't pick until Round 13 I believe, Evan. Since you traded 2 picks away to Greg in that trade you agreed on.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Sounds good man, I was able to make that trade since I have two guys on my radar that I could easily taken later in the draft. They're going to be fucking HUGE additions too.

Stay tuned :brock.

PS: Orton and Abyss = still on the block.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

how many times has abyss been traded :lol, just I really got to draft more guys I only have 9 guys atm, i all honestly was anybody remotely thinking about drafting sin cara, i honestly think I could have gotten him in the last round


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I think Abyss has already been on 3 different rosters :lol


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Abyss is such a dirty little slut.

He's a naughty girl.

Anyways, I'm probably going to stick him in a barbed wire massacre with TAZ or something, especially if me as Awsmash's Taz/bambam for Shane/Ryback goes through. There's quite a few guys I can put with abyss and it would be awesome because he's such a gimmick match kind of worker.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Does anyone want the Usos? I've decided I don't want them, and will accept one person (or two, if they're jobbers). 

That means that I'm now looking to move the Usos and Drew Mac.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

i'd take the usos but I have noone atm to give


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Well, you've got people to give, but none that I'd feel right trading them for, because the Uso's trade value isn't that high. I'd take Sheamus for them, though.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:kobe4

Somebody wanna take her in a trade doe?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I'd rather slide paper across my balls than try to fit her into a card.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Bra and Panties match it is, then. :kobe4


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

JAMJAM could always put her in a match with Austin Aries .


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I have one diva too many, anybody want Mickie James so?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

No it can't be arranged, ABH! (Rep Talk)



Donnacha said:


> Bra and Panties match it is, then. :kobe4












Who's pick is it now?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Donnacha said:


> :kobe4
> 
> Somebody wanna take her in a trade doe?


An idea for you. Draft Jimmy Rave & Lance Rock and turn Hemme into a manger for them and you got all 3 members of Rock & Rave Infection. That's about the only use she has.



Donnacha said:


> I have one diva too many, anybody want Mickie James so?


Now this bitch I may have a use for. Just maybe.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

It's technically redskins pick, but he traded it to Gambit.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm asking a question to which I think the answer is obvious, but were Bob and Johnbon bumped from this tournmament?

Edit: Never mind, just dug back through the pages and found the drama from early yesterday. DAMN THIS WAS HEAVY


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

All the controversy drew DEM BUYS for the product. We're sitting pretty for the future as long as we don't employ Hogan.

:hogan


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

You don't need Hogan to get this over. You've got the GOAT heel right here already.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I'll be the Vinnie Mac of the company, aligning with Daiko to form the new corporation.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Controversy sells :russo


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

tbh it was pretty interesting the drama


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Controversy on a Pole Match.


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

So its now Donnachas turn to pick and then me?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Then me.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

If anyone is interested im willing to trade Del Rio, Vampiro, DiBiase, Axel, Hussan, and possibly Nash. Just give me a PM if your interested.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

That's a really good list. Going to consider my options and possibly submit you something.

Anybody but BROCK is on the trading block at the moment.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Yo ABH, what's the rule regarding gimmick matches this time??


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DiabeticDave said:


> Yo ABH, what's the rule regarding gimmick matches this time??


Here you go..


> For example, if someone picks Mick Foley, that means they have picked Mankind, Cactus Jack etc. They can use any incarnation of him they want


Pretty much say round one you go with Cactus Jack...you can continue with him on Round 2 if you win or go with another one of his alter egos lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I think he meant how many gimmick matches, which is here:



> Only a maximum of three gimmick matches allowed per card (Note – tag team, triple threat, fatal four-way etc do not count as gimmicks.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Here you go..
> 
> 
> Pretty much say round one you go with Cactus Jack...you can continue with him on Round 2 if you win or go with another one of his alter egos lol


That is not even close to what he was talking about. :lmao


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> That's a really good list. Going to consider my options and possibly submit you something.
> 
> Anybody but BROCK is on the trading block at the moment.


Yes please do lol


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

#lolchan


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks. 

Why would I read the OP when I can have my minions do it...:HHH2

Oh and CHECK YOUR PM'S PEOPLE!! I'M A BUSY MAN!! I DON'T HAVE TIME FOR YOU TO FINGER YOUR ASSES!!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

> *iwatchwrestling*
> 
> CM Punk
> 
> ...


Yes pleez.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

YO HOLLYWOODHAVINGABADDREAM REPLY TO MY PM YOU CUNTIBOLLOCK. DON'T MAKE ME COME DOWN THERE.

YOU TOO JAMJAM.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

daiko utimo dragon ?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

What about him?


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

He has magical powers.

Guys, it's very rude to not reply to people. You're hurting my feelings :batista3


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

i replid i good frend of urz dayve


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

lezzzzzzz talk


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

well me n jane 1ce kissd dat lez talk?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> I think he meant how many gimmick matches, which is here:


ah yes...my bad :lol

there you go! :clap


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> YO HOLLYWOODHAVINGABADDREAM REPLY TO MY PM YOU CUNTIBOLLOCK. DON'T MAKE ME COME DOWN THERE.
> 
> YOU TOO JAMJAM.


Replied.

I believe its like 6 AM for jamjam, don't expect a reply from him for a few hours.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Does nobody have the PM notifier on??


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> Does nobody have the PM notifier on??


I don't even know what that is...


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Playing hardball cause I'm an asshole like that.

#lolchan


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

Daiko said:


> Yes pleez.


does that mean you want Demolition? your post confused me lol


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Scott Hall's Ghost said:


> does that mean you want Demolition? your post confused me lol


If there name was there then yes I want them. It was a list of people from everyone's rosters that I want.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

i'm listening


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

If you're looking for someone on my roster then send an offer and if I like it, I'll accept.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

Daiko said:


> If you're looking for someone on my roster then send an offer and if I like it, I'll accept.


sent


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So who's up ...someone's on the clock and it appears he is going to miss his pick soon...


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

eskiboy, i think... so you'd have to clock from gambit, officially.

EDIT: he's due up in an hour and fifteen at the latest... then it goes to Daiko


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

Alright, I think I'm out for the night. PM me any offers you have in mind. No one is off limits if I like the deal. See you folks tomorrow.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Is it Eskiboys pick still?


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Does anyone at all want Homicide, or am I going to have to use him?


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm now willing to trade Val Venis too.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

TRADES

Some big deals going on that I can't be bothered to type out again, so here's the quote from the PM Dave sent me. Yes, he's at it again!



DiabeticDave said:


> Ok, prepare yourself, this is going to get confusing.
> 
> I have traded The Undertaker with Ratman for Eddie Guerrero, Curtis Axel and his 12th Round pick (number 13).
> 
> ...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:wilkins


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mr Perfect vs Curtis Axel.

Father vs Son rivalry. unk5


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Ratman said:


>


Oh sh*t.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:jose

The Ratman straight through to the next round then


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Some BIG FUCKING SHIT is about to go down.

Dave has got a serious trade fetish :lol.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Mr Perfect vs Curtis Axel.
> 
> Father vs Son rivalry. unk5


Been there done that :flip

No love for my trades unk3

NOTE: I still have Devon on my roster in the selections page, Daiko has him now.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I PM'd Takers Revenge to tell him it's his turn to pick.

I hope he sees it :side:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Mr Perfect vs Curtis Axel.
> 
> Father vs Son rivalry. unk5


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I think I've updated everything correctly in the Draft thread OP, just let me know if anything's wrong.

Just realized Ratman has Sting vs Taker lined up...holy shit.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

ABH, if you put me up against Ratman, I'll hate you and that randomizer forever.

(Well until this draft is over anyway.) unk2


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I really need to work on my other matches now that I have my main event set. Be prepared to get more trade offers from me.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Donnacha said:


> I PM'd Takers Revenge to tell him it's his turn to pick.
> 
> I hope he sees it :side:


Gone offline :moyes1

Did Dave know that he was setting up Taker vs Sting for Ratman before he made that trade? :kobe2


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Donnacha said:


> Gone offline :moyes1
> 
> Did Dave know that he was setting up Taker vs Sting for Ratman before he made that trade? :kobe2


Yep. We'd been planning it since like round 5 :lol


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Taker's Revenge was online about half an hour ago so Daiko can pick in another half an hour.

How ironic would it be if Dave had to face Ratman in the first round?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Taker's Revenge was online about half an hour ago so Daiko can pick in another half an hour.
> 
> How ironic would it be if Dave had to face Ratman in the first round?


:lmao yeah I know I was thinking of that two. It was me, Dave, and DwyaneAustin last time so who knows. It might happen again.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

In the first round this time every match will be one-on-one (assuming no one drops out and we can't get a replacement). Then there will be a triple threat in the next round, until we're down to 4 players for the semi finals.

And since we're on the subject, I haven't revealed this rule yet but whoever makes it to the final gets to pick *2* wrestlers from the losers roster, rather than 1. So hopefully the cards in the final will be stacked.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> In the first round this time every match will be one-on-one (assuming no one drops out and we can't get a replacement). Then there will be a triple threat in the next round, until we're down to 4 players for the semi finals.
> 
> And since we're on the subject, I haven't revealed this rule yet but *whoever makes it to the final gets to pick 2 wrestlers from the losers roster,* rather than 1. So hopefully the cards in the final will be stacked.


:cheer


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I'll be away from the laptop for a few hours but ABH has my list.

Laters. :hendo


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Just realized my next pick is 39 picks away


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Can I just say, Ratman, your user headline is really annoying me. There should be 8 na's, not 6.

It's just not right... :vettel


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Sorry didn't realize it was my turn for such a long time there.. Due to people picking late I was threw off.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I really don't wanna face Ratman in the first round.

Also I still like the idea of a losers bracket.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> I really don't wanna face Ratman in the first round.
> 
> *Also I still like the idea of a losers bracket.*


Of course you would...:lmao


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The problems with a losers bracket are:

- Everyone would most likely have lost their top star to the player that beat them.
- Will people care about a losers bracket?
- A lot more matches have to be put together and voted on, probably confusing voters not involved in the draft.

There may be another way to do something similar though. Any ideas?


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Who cares...

They can't draw anyway :HHH2


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

:andy


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't think we need a loser's bracket, for the reasons ABH just listed. 

Really feel like things are slowing down in the draft now.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

There Dave I fixed it, i really just never noticed it :lol. 

Well i thought i would make far in the last one but i didn't so i hope i can redeem myself this time.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> Of course you would...:lmao


My top star right now is Bobby freaking Roode. I wanna make more than one card.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Your in trouble there.. My top stars are picks 1-11 :ey


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh I haven't given up on being able to trade for a top star yet.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> In the first round this time every match will be one-on-one (assuming no one drops out and we can't get a replacement). Then there will be a triple threat in the next round, until we're down to 4 players for the semi finals.
> 
> And since we're on the subject, *I haven't revealed this rule yet but whoever makes it to the final gets to pick 2 wrestlers from the losers roster, rather than 1*. So hopefully the cards in the final will be stacked.


Nice one :clap


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Daiko casually copying my old plan :langston

WHY IS THE DRAFT GOING SO SLOWLY TODAY!!!!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Fourth Wall is up and he's online. Not too long to go, only six rounds.



Spoiler



:troll


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

two things

1) dave you traded taker for eddie ?

2) who has kofi ?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Just the Tag Team god entering the building, get jelleh.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes I did skins.

I'm already in the building Kaido.

SOMEBODY MAKE A PICK YO


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Vade and Kaido teaming up to defeat everyone with the power of Gilly Bunn and Doad Rogg.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

Big trade just submitted. ABH will update shortly. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Darn...i'm not up for a while..i'm dead last this round :lol

Anyhow...the last three rounds are going to be tough to choose from all the jobbers leftover :russo


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh Chan oh Chan.. There are still NWA World Title holders left out there.. Only jobbers, that's amateur talk.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Takers Revenge said:


> Oh Chan oh Chan.. There are still NWA World Title holders left out there.. Only jobbers, that's amateur talk.


Yes i know...i'm just feeling there's not many left but you're right there's a lot of guys left from Midsouth Wrestling, WCCW, WWF, USWA, NWA, etc...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

My card is shaping up well! Got a good mix so far, which is what I wanted.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

need someone to tango with air bourne


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

I gotta break it- ADH still has to confirm, but... 

Beast and I swapped the following:

To Beast: 
Stone Cold Steve Austin
Floyd Mayweather
Kenta Kobashi

To SH'sG:
Randy Orton
Andre the Giant
the Big Show


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Austin/Lesnar??? :vince4


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

Thats a pretty good trade on both sides. SH Ghost has depth at the top which he really needed now.

Also I think there should only be a losers bracket if I go out in the first round :gosling


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Pretty happy with the trade I made tonight.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Okay, now I'm open to trading anyone. I might make a list again later, but for now, inbox me or post offers. I'll send a few out soooonnn.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

AwSmash said:


> Okay, now I'm open to trading anyone. I might make a list again later, but for now, inbox me or post offers. I'll send a few out soooonnn.


Your whole roster for Kenny King. Lets do it.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

If you can somehow get me Gilly Bunn, you have a deal.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm interested in trading the APA, if someone is looking for a great Tag Team.

Interested in mainly older guys, will consider trading the APA for a Top Superstar if anyone wants more depth to their card.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Some fucking HUGE trades going on. :vince3


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

TRADES

One's already been announced but I'll confirm it anyway.

The Beast Incarnate has traded Randy Orton, Big Show and Andre The Giant to Scott Hall's Ghost for Stone Cold Steve Austin, Floyd Mayweather and Kenta Kobashi

The Ratman has traded Ted DiBiase Snr. to HollywoodNightmare in exchange for Psychosis.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Blockbuster Trades!

Hollywood did well there, the other trade was pretty even I think.

I don't know if its a good thing or a bad thing that I haven't finalised any trades yet.

But I'm still looking to offload the APA and Mike Tyson, drop me a PM if anyone's interested.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I might be interested but I just gotta hear back from Awsmash on a potential trade first.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

I hate you Redskins.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> TRADES
> 
> One's already been announced but I'll confirm it anyway.
> 
> ...


Whenever I see this name, I'm just like:

:bosh


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Trading is tough :downing


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You would have to torture me to make me trade Stone Cold if I had him. :lol


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Trading around the GOAT like he was a Pokemon card or something :austin2


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

:austin


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

It wasn't easy... the GOAT's the GOAT :austin

but, in the end, i had to make a move to try and address my roster as a whole... the trade shocked me when i came up with it lol but i think it helped us both. hard as it was to give up Austin, i'm happy with the outcome rton2


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

I honestly don't know who to draft


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Maybe a diva?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Interesting if I lose its your fault :lmao


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

I swear to God if you take anymore of my picks I will cut you Redskins.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Now I have a Briscoe too, wanna talk, Obby? :hendo


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> I swear to God if you take anymore of my picks I will cut you Redskins.


Geez Dat heat


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Hate to be annoying again, but can I get the draft position we're currently at, don't want to hold it up.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

We're currently on #10, you are #18 in this round. Long way to go yet.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I've posted round 14 in the draft thread.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Getting so many trade rejections :terry1


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

^^ I'm thinking about the first offer, havent rejected it


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:cena5

Jamjam22, check your PMs, brother.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Reject a bitch.

Anyways, I'm still wanting Taker or any Tag Teams. I have a plan...


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm confident that Brock/Austin "ONCE IN A LIFETIME" will get DEM BUYZ, but I'm still moving a ton of things around in my midcard to build a more appealing show.

Tons of offers all over the place to try and make a bunch of midcard matches that make sense.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Remember in the last draft when no trades happened? Seems like eons ago now. SO MUCH TRADING.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Rejected by Jamjam too :terry1

BEAST. Bobby Lashley and Lance Storm for Matt Hardy?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Man, I can't give away these bloody Usos.


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Man, I can't give away these bloody Usos.


You rejected my offers for them :sad:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Mickie James and Tyson Kidd for The Usos?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Man, I can't give away these bloody Usos.


If you're giving them away, I'll take 'em.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

PM me, lets talk.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I didn't X-Pac or the Godfather. 

Tyson Kidd? Like, seriously?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Tyson Kidd is good :side: 

Who you want for them?


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

Your not going to get top 5 picks for an average tag team that you dont even want though.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I'd love Tyson. Tyson for the Usos?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

He offered you Tyson..


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Tyson for the Usos is a deal if you want it.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I know he offered me Tyson. 

And Eski, I know I'm probably overestimating their value, but I was being offered a lot of people I didn't want.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

It's a deal then? :hendo.

Edit: It is.

Daiko, I hear you want another tag team, brother?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I could do with another Tag Team.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

What are The Usos worth to you?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Is there anyone you want?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

PM


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

TRADES

It's all happening people.

Dwayne Austin has traded Tyson Kidd to iwatchwrestling for The Usos.

Dwayne Austin has traded Lance Storm and Jerry Lynn to redskins25 in exchange for his next pick (originally Gambit's pick)

The Ratman has traded Alberto Del Rio to The Beast Incarnate in exchange for Abyss.

I'll update the draft thread. Poor Abyss, been traded about 4 times now :lol


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Abyss being thrown around like a slut at an orgy here..


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I probably wont give up Abyss, i have a few stuff planned for him :lol


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

If anyone is interested i am willing to trade Kevin Nash and Muhammad Hussan. PM me if anyone interested.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:henry1


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:graves :usos :mickie :trish :jose


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Trish? :andy

:usos :graves :mickie :nextroundpick


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

My pick(gambit) I traded is the 16th, I actually still have the 8th :hbk2

But I eventually get fucking in the next couple of rounds #16-17


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Donnacha said:


> Trish? :andy
> 
> :usos :graves :mickie :nextroundpick


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

TRADE

Daiko has traded Mark Henry to DwayneAustin in return for Jimmy & Jey Uso, Mickie James, Corey Graves and his next pick.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Did Daiko get my #1 pick in Round 13 or my GAMBIT pick in this round? :side:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Your #1 pick in the next round, that's what was said in the PM right?

Lol, as it stands Daiko is going to have an extra *seven* wrestlers than most people.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Yep, that's correct, ignore that PM I just sent you. Just checking (Y)


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Lol, as it stands Daiko is going to have an extra *seven* wrestlers than most people.


:brodgers


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Seven extras? Damn.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Daiko could end up having a Royal Rumble as the main event :wilkins


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I've also got an extra pick this round and I've got an extra pick next round too.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah but I've already calculated that to your roster, those picks are part of the extra seven.

me do good calculation :brodgers


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> I probably wont give up Abyss, i have a few stuff planned for him :lol


Abyss vs Undertaker could be good.



AlienBountyHunter said:


> TRADE
> 
> Daiko has traded Mark Henry to DwayneAustin in return for Jimmy & Jey Uso, Mickie James, Corey Graves and his next pick.


God damn. That's a shit load to give up for Mark Henry.

Watch Daiko have all these extra people and still get knocked out in round 1. :lol


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

You gave Jerry Lynnn to Redskins?!?! :vettel


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I need some extra guys here so i dakio should just hand over the New Age Outlaws over to me


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Yeah but I've already calculated that to your roster, those picks are part of the extra seven.
> 
> me do good calculation :brodgers


I had +3 already. Gave up 1 and got +4 in return to get me to +6. I get another pick this round which comes to +7 and I've got 1 extra next round which would give me +8. Or am I just going full retard here?



HollywoodNightmare said:


> God damn. That's a shit load to give up for Mark Henry.
> 
> Watch Daiko have all these extra people and still get knocked out in round 1. :lol


#Conspiracy



The Ratman said:


> I need some extra guys here so i dakio should just hand over the New Age Outlaws over to me


lolno. Gilly Bunn and Doad Rogg are headlining Daikomania I!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> God damn. That's a shit load to give up for Mark Henry.


I have a plan for Henry :brodgers



DiabeticDave said:


> You gave Jerry Lynnn to Redskins?!?! :vettel


You should have PM'd me :terry1


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn i'm almost last in the new round?!? Conspiracy!! :side: 

lol


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Daiko said:


> I had +3 already. Gave up 1 and got +4 in return to get me to +6. I get another pick this round which comes to +7 and I've got 1 extra next round which would give me +8. Or am I just going full retard here?


Let me check. Wouldn't be surprised if it's wrong, I'm not actually famed for my calculations as I previously stated. enaldo

EDIT: You were right Daiko, I forgot to update your number after that last trade. As it stands you'll have *eight* extra wrestlers. :side:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

What's it going to take for me to get Taker from whoever has him?  Holla Holla.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Usos would be two wrestlers I would not mind having. A good tag team anyway. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> EDIT: You were right Daiko, I forgot to update your number after that last trade. As it stands you'll have *eight* extra wrestlers. :side:


GOAT Heel in PWC.
GOAT Trader in the History Draft. 
GOAT corrector of ABH's mistakes.

I'm just perfection.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Daiko said:


> What's it going to take for me to get Taker from whoever has him? Holla Holla.


Considering were gonna see Taker vs Sting headline Ratman's card, I don't think you have a shot in hell.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Daiko said:


> What's it going to take for me to get Taker from whoever has him? Holla Holla.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

So no 'you gonna go one on one with da Undertaker?'


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

_Another_ top 10 pick? And my first time getting the #1 pick overall?






(Screw youtube for not having a clip of him saying Excellent.}


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Daiko said:


> GOAT Heel in PWC.
> GOAT Trader in the History Draft.
> GOAT corrector of ABH's mistakes.
> 
> I'm just perfection.


repped for I am perfection :lol


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Daiko said:


> What's it going to take for me to get Taker from whoever has him? Holla Holla.


Nah i think i might want to keep Sting vs Undertaker


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

You're not even going to let me live the dream of being the Teddy Long of this place? I h8 u 5eva.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

How bout a 6 man tag team match. Now how you feel bout that playa?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well obby picked Bulldog who was already chosen lol....he's offline..so i guess iwatchwrestling can pick his guy since obby logged off or he can wait the 1 hour window and see if obby logs back on to change his pick...i PMd him that Bulldog was already taken.

Edit: Damn Magnum TA gone....good pick iwatchwrestling


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

how was it obby turn ?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> How bout a 6 man tag team match. Now how you feel bout that playa?


6.. Man.. Tag.. Match.. This is a game changer.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

redskins25 said:


> how was it obby turn ?


Because he's after Dwayne...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah, remember Dwayne took over for Bob.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

That was like the third time somebody picked Bulldog after he was already drafted.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> That was like the third time somebody picked Bulldog after he was already drafted.


Yeah i noticed :lol


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

:lol

obby picked the other half of Generation Me to screw over daiko.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:lol

8 more people than I should have. I don't think losing one half of the Young Bucks affects me too much.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Who wants Bobby Lashley?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Daiko said:


> :lol
> 
> 8 more people than I should have. I don't think losing one half of the Young Bucks affects me too much.


They are one of my favorite teams but they are pretty useless on their own. 

Use the extra people to swing a trade for the other half.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

It was just a stupid pick from Obby. Neither of them on their own has enough leverage over me to make me want to drop anyone that I'll need in the long run..


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Finally got rid of Lashley :mark:


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Dwayne Austin has traded Lance Storm and Jerry Lynn to redskins25 in exchange for his next pick (originally Gambit's pick)


 :austin WHAT


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

> Dwayne Austin has traded Lance Storm and Jerry Lynn to redskins25 in exchange for his next pick (originally Gambit's pick)


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Didn't need those guys and the importance of getting that pick will be seen soon. :hendo3


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

TRADE

DwayneAustin has traded Bobby Lashley to Daiko in exchange for Corey Graves and Chris Masters.

Wait, you traded _back_ Graves, Daiko? You just got him from Dwayne earlier didn't you?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Trademania is runnin' wild



> 4. Corey Graves (acquired from Daiko, *through himself*)


I lol'd :hendo


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

8*D


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

jerry lynn on the market


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

redskins25 said:


> jerry lynn on the market


Pm and I might be interested 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I think Dave might have his eye on Jerry Lynn 

and so does ninja Gambit.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Wait, you traded _back_ Graves, Daiko? You just got him from Dwayne earlier didn't you?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Picture doesn't work.

unk2

EDIT: :kobe2


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Liar.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Ninja'd by my edit. 8*D


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

No one interested in Nash?


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Skins, don't you dare trade Lynn to anyone else.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Decided to put Kobashi on the block as despite his incredible talents and ability to look good on pretty much any card, i happen to not have a guy I can really pair him with at this moment. 

THAT SUCKS.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Red skins empty your inbox plz


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

just did


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Haha. All you peasants without gold membership :rock4


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Purple membership.

enaldo


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

We bolded black now.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yeah why is it purple?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Because people got to vote for the colour they wanted and they chose Purple for some reason..


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Purple won the poll.

Dem new userbars doe :kobe4


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

God damn am I the only one who doesn't trade for people I have no use for?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

#TEAMNOMEMBERSHIP


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Takers Revenge is online :mark:

or at least he was, I think.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Mines still gold


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

You guys talkin about your purple membership...YOUR ALL PUPPETS FOR PAYING FOR MEMBERSHIP TO A DAMN RASSLIN FORUM! :henry1


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

You might need to post in a section where your post count increases, Ratman.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I get to have GIFs in my sig = worth it.

Or I'm just filthy, stinkin' rich. :side:

Not sold on the purple though, green would have looked better and matched the rep bar.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Hmm bolded black.. How neat


Do I pick ahead of the guy in front of me?


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Purple sucks dick. Gold went perfectly with avatar sig unk3


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Thanks Dwayne but yeah gold was better imo


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> Purple sucks dick. Gold went perfectly with avatar sig unk3


So your post count is never going up unless the purple goes away?


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> So your post count is never going up unless the purple goes away?


¿Que?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Daiko and Dave online, but then I gotta wait until Awsmash wakes up in Australia :downing


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Just sent a really awesome PM to Ratman and it's not even his pick :batista3


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I wish i was up. I have to go through this round and im dead last the next round which sucks so bad.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

intresting offer dave, geez decisions decisions


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm slightly reluctant to let him go, but I think it would be the best for my card overall.

I think it's a good deal for both of us.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey redskins, have you thought more about my offer or are you moving past that?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

This potential trade between Greg and Dave sounds intriguing.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

abyss was about to be traded again :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damnit Dave..i wanted Petey Williams 

What round are we in? Im confused


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry Chan. I'm amazed he lasted this long.

Round 12

Or should that be 12 Rounds :cena5


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DiabeticDave said:


> Sorry Chan. I'm amazed he lasted this long.
> 
> Round 12
> 
> Or should that be 12 Rounds :cena5


12? Thanks and lol at Cena in that movie...yeah he's a good cruiser!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> 12? Thanks and lol at Cena in that movie...yeah he's a good cruiser!


Not gonna lie but that was one of the better WWE film movies. The Condemned with Austin was my favorite with 12 Rounds at second.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

I liked 12 Rounds purely because Aiden Gillen is one of my favourite actors. Great actor.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I never saw 12 rounds.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

WWE film movies are shit but that one was actually not that bad.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

This thing is slowing down so much that we're reduced to discussing WWE Films. 

Anyone see the Chaperone? I only did because it's on Netflix. Not great, but it's got the GOAT GAME in it, so I was predisposed to liking some of it.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Ever since WWE went PG there films are garbage imo. The Condemned with Stone Cold was good, 12 Rounds was good, See No Evil wasn't bad either. I seen first 10 minutes of Knucklehead with Big Show and I turned it off because it was bad. I've never seen them but the one with Randy Orton and Triple H don't look that good.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Orton going to the papers was pretty bad.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yeah thats what I thought :lol


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Did Triple H really just get called the GOAT? He is FAR from the best ever.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Everyone seems to want British Bulldog. He was the one person I was not going to let go of, but now you can trade for him. Best offer might win! :side:

Also, ANYONE at all want Homicide. I'll let him go fairly cheaply if I have to.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

AwSmash said:


> Everyone seems to want British Bulldog. He was the one person I was not going to let go of, but now you can trade for him. Best offer might win! :side:


Kenny King for British Bulldog. Lets do it.

Now lets wait until someone outbids me.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

:mark: The bar's already been set pretty high. :side:


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey he is a former X Division Champ and he was a big deal in ROH as well.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Is it me next? Don't know if we're on #17 or #18

Awsmash a PM is headed your way!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Gambit, talk to me, brother

I may have somebody of interest to you :hendo


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

* I think Gambit is up..man lately these last couple rounds have confused me :lol


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Donnacha said:


> Gambit, talk to me, brother
> 
> I may have somebody of interest to you :hendo


Pm me man 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Cool, I'll be after Gambit then.

I've PMed you AwSmash with a potential trade,

May as well announce my trade with Beast Incarnate while I'm here, as a History Draft exclusive!

I've traded Mike Tyson to beast Incarnate for Yokozuna + his Round #18 draft pick


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Wait are we on round 12? If so Dwayne has my pick I think


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yup, Dwayne has already picked. Isotopes is now up. No need for me to announce the trade as Mr Cook already mentioned it, I'll update the draft thread.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Coolios, card is getting stacked and more stacked, and I still have some sleeper picks hehehehe.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

TRADE

The Ratman is trading Kevin Nash to EskiBhoy is exchange for Bray Wyatt and his next pick.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK.* The two people I was trading for. :lol


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Am i up since wasnt that Dwaynes 13th round pick?

Oh sorry Smash


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Mr. Cook currently has the best offer for British Bulldog right now. Inbox me for details on how you can outdo it if anyone else is interested in him.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

KOBASHI MUST BE MOVED FOR ALL OF YOU PURO FANS


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> KOBASHI MUST BE MOVED FOR ALL OF YOU PURO FANS


I'd love Kenta, I'm not sure I can find a spot for him though unk3

If I was Daiko I'd be all over a trade.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

AwSmash said:


> Mr. Cook currently has the best offer for British Bulldog right now. Inbox me for details on how you can outdo it if anyone else is interested in him.


No-one will top it! Gimme Gimme Gimme!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Corey Graves on the move again.

He'll soon be right up there with Abyss.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

TRADES

DwayneAustin has traded Corey Graves to The Ratman in exchange for Muhammad Hassan.

DwayneAustin has traded Muhammad Hassan to Obby in exchange for Jay Briscoe.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

When do I pick next? At work on my phone so it's kinda weird.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

We're currently on pick #1, you pick at #4. Send me some choices if you think you won't be around. (Y)


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> When do I pick next? At work on my phone so it's kinda weird.


It's Dwayne, Isotopes, JamJam..then your next (Y)


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Ratman your about to get a PM from me with a trade offer.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I PM you back


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I still have 1 person on my list that hasn't been taken yet in either draft.

I'll be pretty happy if I can get him.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Slow day for picks


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

FOR REAL


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Soooo....anyone alive in here??


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Who's up to pick? Cause whoever is had their time expired already.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Beast is up now. I PMd him and let him know a couple hours ago he could choose about now..Beast was online..now he's offline..


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Then looks like whoever is after Beast can pick.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Actually it's Isotopes who is up, and his time is up, so it's Beast's turn to jump ahead.

Edit: Unless that's what you meant, Chan.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Alex Riley might be scraping the barrel a tad. Only reason he came to mind is because of that random ass appearance on RAW last night. :lmao


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

How come people are 'scraping the barrel' so early on?! I have 23 potential picks available.

Lots of top talent still out there.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

lolriley

Also, Dave, did you pick Chavo Jr or Sr? Don't know if I want either, but just curious. Either would be about 15 spots down my list.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Meh, Riley could be good for an Ultimate X Match.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Junior. 

I never even thought to specify.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

That should show how much of the barrel bottom we're scraping.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

I honestly don't get it. There's loads of top talent left.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm playing coy here. I've got a list of about 10-15 really solid guys left.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

There's still plenty of guys left in the 'E alone that are better than Alex Riley.. I'd get a few of them, but if they're not a Tag Team, then no buys.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

'AIGHT, STOP HATING ON MY PICK.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> 'AIGHT, STOP HATING ON MY PICK.


YOU MADE A HORRIBLE PICK! THERE IS LIKE A MILLION BETTER PICKS THEN HIM!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> YOU MADE A HORRIBLE PICK! THERE IS LIKE A MILLION BETTER PICKS THEN HIM!





> 6. Kenny King


unk2


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I actually like Kenny, but :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bottom line is there's still some hidden good talents out there but indeed it's getting harder to find some...i may try and go the old school wrasslin' route in hopes of finding something interesting out there


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Kenny King > Alex Riley.

All day, every day. At least King has been a champ multiple times, what has Riley done...ever? You know besides be Miz's sidekick.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

There's one tag team left that I'm surprised you haven't picked Kaido.

I should shut up :lol


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I think if I get bored I may end up writing the matches I set up. Hell i'll submit them with my card, then your all going down at the hands of my awesome match writing skills! :avit:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> There's one tag team left that I'm surprised you haven't picked Kaido.
> 
> I should shut up :lol


No you shouldn't. You should PM it to me so that I feel stupid for forgetting about them.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Give me Tajiri and I'll consider it


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> Give me Tajiri and I'll consider it


Give me your entire roster and *I'll* consider it.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

I that a euphemism?! :HHH2


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> 'AIGHT, STOP HATING ON MY PICK.


SAY IT TO MY FACE

Im joking but im on your side. I like Alex Riley, his ass needs to be pushed. Make him assistant GM to Brad Maddox or something.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I thought Alex Riley had potentially something for a short while...then it all came crashing down brothers :hogan

As for leftover picks..there's some good ones left i'd imagine...just getting harder to find!!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I got about 4 good tag teams in my head that i should pick up. But all i need is someone like Daiko to screw me over again unk2


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Still waiting for Awsmash to accept my trade!

Yeah, picks have slowed down a little bit, but all this talk of scraping the barrel isn't making sense, anytime I'm low on people I just seem to stumble across another few sleeper picks


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Mr Cook said:


> Still waiting for Awsmash to accept my trade!
> 
> Yeah, picks have slowed down a little bit, but all this talk of scraping the barrel isn't making sense, anytime I'm low on people I just seem to stumble across another few sleeper picks


Your up to pick...


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Mr. Cook still has the best offer, folks. I'll make the decision right before I go to bed, but right now his offer is:

British Bulldog and Bob Backlund
for
The APA and a Round 18 draft pick.

Message me if you're interested and think you can outdo that.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I would make an offer but at this point most of my matches are pretty set.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Your up to pick...


Oh, excellent! I did PM my picks to ABH anyway, but I'll go ahead and pick 

Still can't view the draft order images at work.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

AwSmash said:


> Mr. Cook still has the best offer, folks. I'll make the decision right before I go to bed, but right now his offer is:
> 
> British Bulldog and Bob Backlund
> for
> ...


That offer is only on the table for another 2 hours, since I think you've had enough time to decide * THE PRESSURE*


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Awwww shiittt. I better hurry and sober up... :side:


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

AwSmash said:


> Awwww shiittt. I better hurry and sober up... :side:


No, trade drunk!

How about Davey Boy, Steamboat and Backlund for Bob Orton?

Lets PM ABH to confirm.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

:lol I'm a little better now. I just have to hope one person comes on in the next hour and 43 minutes. Oh, the tension.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*OFFER: MARK HENRY AND MY NEXT PICK FOR BULLDOG AND BACKLUND*


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Anyone online. I'm ready to make some MASSIVE offers. You could pick up some great talents here if you put some big names on the table...

EDIT: Donnacha has outdone _redskins or something I think's_ offer for the Bulldog, but I still prefer the APA.

APA :mark:

Oh, and inbox coming soon Donnacha.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*BATISTA IS FOR TRADE*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

People trying to offer me trades for Bryan. What do you think to that, Bryan?

:bryan2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

You're denying the world a Jericho vs Bryan main event, Fourth Wall.

For shame.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

And you would be denying AJ Styles vs Daniel Bryan. That's just unacceptable.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Trade Offer:* Batista for Taz, Homicide and Round 18 draft pick.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:ambrose2


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

:yes

How dare you deny Batista/Bam Bam Bigelow.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xanwyq_aj-styles-vs-bryan-danielson-dissen_sport#.Ue-3eY2TiSo

AJ Styles vs Bryan Danielson






Chris Jericho vs Daniel Bryan

Your matches have happened. Gimmeh Bryan so I can Bryan vs Regal vs Tyson Kidd.

And since I'm being nice.






William Regal vs Daniel Bryan (Regal comes out to Regality which turns into Real Mans Man as he's walking to the ring :mark


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Bryan vs Jericho hasn't ever main-evented DWAYNEAMANIA though :bryan


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Donnachamania's nothing compared to Holla Hollamania. Nothing! Even the Holla of Fame is better than Donnachamania.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Holla Hollamania has so many unwanted, former Donnachamania wrestlers though, they make up nearly a quarter of your roster :hendo


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yeah but AJ Styles vs Daniel Bryan hasn't happened when they're in their prime, which is right about now. Both men are on their TOP game.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Holla Hollamania & The Holla of Fame > Donnachamania. 

_We at the Holla Holla Federation bring together the wonders of Wrestling in beautiful ways. We have highly trained professionals who are skilled in taking four men or women who are bickering in the middle of the ring and then pushing them into the greatest gift the Lord Teddy gave us, The Tag Team Match.

Holla Holla Playa._



The Fourth Wall said:


> Yeah but AJ Styles vs Daniel Bryan hasn't happened when they're in their prime, which is right about now. Both men are on their TOP game.


They weren't at their prime when they had their entire moveset under their own control?
They weren't at their prime when Danielson was being praised as the best in the world for good reason?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

What if I were to draft *TEDDY LONG*? :kobe5


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey Daiko. Who would you be willing to give me for the APA? I think Mr. Cook's 2 hour deal has ended, so I'm feeling pretty badass right now.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

If only you had the Undertaker you could do a main event of "Mean Mark Callaway" managed by Teddy Long versus someone.

Time is ticking away, who knows, maybe Daiko will contact me for the APA directly!?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Donnacha said:


> What if I were to draft *TEDDY LONG*? :kobe5


We'd be mortal enemies and I'd cry myself to sleep tonight.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Mark Henry and Paige for the APA

Oh wait, who has them? Mr. Cook?

That deal won't work then unk3


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You really don't want Henry and Paige, huh Dwayne?


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Daiko could get even more of DAT HEEL HEAT.

Seriously though, this is fucking awesome. 7 People in the thread at once. :mark:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Mr Cook said:


> If only you had the Undertaker you could do a main event of "Mean Mark Callaway" managed by Teddy Long versus someone.
> 
> Time is ticking away, who knows, maybe Daiko will contact me for the APA directly!?


peepol were beeing meen bout undeytekur. 



AwSmash said:


> Hey Daiko. Who would you be willing to give me for the APA? I think Mr. Cook's 2 hour deal has ended, so I'm feeling pretty badass right now.


I dunno.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

If anyone wants to throw some deadline-day curveball trades, just post them in here!


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'd gladly take Mark Henry away from Dwayne. I just need to see how much value he sees in him. :hmm:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Mickie James for The Undertaker, The Rock, Stone Cold Steve Austin, HBK, Triple H, Kane and every other pick.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Mark Henry for my next draft pick?


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Mark Henry for my next pick AND Homicide or Taz.

:vince2


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

AwSmash said:


> Mark Henry for my next pick AND Homicide or Taz.
> 
> :vince2


Oooh, s*** just got real.

For that, you now have 15 minutes left to come to a decision.


_tick

tock

tick

tock_


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Mark Henry for my 17th and 18th picks.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"YOU TRADING ME AROUND LIKE THIS IS SOME PASS THE PARCEL AT A BIRTHDAY PARTY? I'M GON' BEAT YO' ASS" :henry1


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> You really don't want Henry and Paige, huh Dwayne?


I could easily find a place for them, but they are hot property in the trade market :brodgers



AwSmash said:


> I'd gladly take Mark Henry away from Dwayne. I just need to see how much value he sees in him. :hmm:


:brodgers



Mr Cook said:


> Mark Henry for my next draft pick?


:kobe8



AwSmash said:


> Mark Henry for my next pick AND Homicide or Taz.
> 
> :vince2


:hmm: 

Na


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> "YOU TRADING ME AROUND LIKE THIS IS SOME PASS THE PARCEL AT A BIRTHDAY PARTY? I'M GON' BEAT YO' ASS" :henry1


Still better off than Abyss 8*D


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Fine.

Henry for my next draft pick... AND you can pick two of these guys: Antonio Inoki, Taka Michinoku, Homicide and Taz... OR you can take one and my next two draft picks. 

:vince2

And, I know how much you're interested in Backlund and Davey Boy Smith Mr Cook. I know just how interested you are. _Totally._


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

*Y'ALL A BUNCH OF PUPPETS, ALL TRADIN' ME AROUND LIKE NOBODYS BIZNESS*


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

AwSmash said:


> Fine.
> 
> Henry for my next draft pick... AND you can pick two of these guys: Antonio Inoki, Taka Michinoku, Homicide and Taz... OR you can take one and my next two draft picks.
> 
> ...


4 MINUTES.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Fucking reply Daiko, *GOD DAMNIT! **2 MINUTES!*


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

AwSmash said:


> Fucking reply Daiko, *GOD DAMNIT! **2 MINUTES!*


*DAIKO CAN'T HELP YOU NOW, YOU ARE MINE!*


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

_The silence.... says it all..._


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Has a trade gone through here? :wilkins


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

The offer is over and Daiko still hasn't replied! It's a conspiracy, GODDAMN IT!

And, :ambrose2. Well, not yet.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

No beer and no trades make Mr Cook something something...


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

loltimelimitslol.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Mr Cook said:


> No beer and no trades make Mr Cook something something...


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

@Mr Cook


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

AwSmash said:


>


:mark:


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Ugh, I can't even view pictures.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

First is "It's Not Over by Daughtry".

Second is a gif from Treehouse of Horror V.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

*GO CRAZY? DON'T MIND IF I DO! *


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Gimmie the bat. Gimmie the bat. Gimmie the bat, bat batt... Ha ha ha! Scaredy cat! Bleaahhh... AHHHHHHH!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Awsmash, have you thought anymore about _dat_ trade? :side:


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

What trade are we speaking of right now? I've got about 8 going on right now. :lol


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Steamboat :side:


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh, yeah. Sorry, but I'll have to say no. I've got Steamboat/Misawa right now, and neither Batista or RVD would fit into that main event too well.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Damn.

Where is Redskins? I need to talk to him :side:


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

I could go for Steamboat if anyone wants to trade him away?

Edit: I have a perfectly good Yokozuna to trade away!

Na, hopefully after my trade with Awsmash my card will be sorted.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Where IS redskins? I need to talk to him too. :side:

I've got Steamboat, but I'd need a really good trade for him.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm about to pick...damn...i'm almost last in the next round :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh guys...i'm traveling to the SD tapings tonight..i'll try to post updates and pictures


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

While you're there, ask Daniel Bryan who he would rather face in a WF Draft Main Event, Jericho or Styles.

Then Fourth Wall will trade him to me when he says Jericho :brodgers

DAVE, where are ya?


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

AwSmash said:


> Where IS redskins? I need to talk to him too. :side:
> 
> I've got Steamboat, but I'd need a really good trade for him.


Yeah we had discussions about that previously, don't think I could offer enough to get him without compromising my lineup 

:woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock :woolcock


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

I just can't shake the feeling that Daiko's main event:

*Booker T vs William Regal *

Is gonna be a little lackluster.

But, that being said the midcard is deep as balls, could have Elimination Chambers for every match at this rate.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Donnacha said:


> While you're there, ask Daniel Bryan who he would rather face in a WF Draft Main Event, Jericho or Styles.
> 
> Then Fourth Wall will trade him to me when he says Jericho :brodgers
> 
> DAVE, where are ya?


He'll obviously want another Regal Match, none of this A2J pish. Bryan vs Regal headlining Holla Hollamania.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Donnacha said:


> While you're there, ask Daniel Bryan who he would rather face in a WF Draft Main Event, Jericho or Styles.
> 
> Then Fourth Wall will trade him to me when he says Jericho :brodgers
> 
> DAVE, where are ya?


I'm going to hold a sign that says "HISTORY WRESTLING FORUMS, VOTE FOR CHAN!!" :lol


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I think I know Daiko's plan.

As long as I'm posting, I may as well reveal the trade that just took place.

Mr Cook traded the APA and his Round 14 pick to me for Bob Backlund and British Bulldog.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Donnacha said:


> While you're there, ask Daniel Bryan who he would rather face in a WF Draft Main Event, Jericho or Styles.
> 
> Then Fourth Wall will trade him to me when he says Jericho :brodgers
> 
> DAVE, where are ya?


Would lol if he said Styles. unk2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Daiko said:


> He'll obviously want another Regal Match, none of this A2J pish. Bryan vs Regal headlining Holla Hollamania.


:kobe5

Punk sig and Golduck avi :mark:



Chan Hung said:


> I'm going to hold a sign that says "HISTORY WRESTLING FORUMS, VOTE FOR CHAN!!" :lol


:hendo



The Fourth Wall said:


> Would lol if he said Styles. unk2


:hendo5


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

AwSmash said:


> I think I know Daiko's plan.
> 
> As long as I'm posting, I may as well reveal the trade that just took place.
> 
> Mr Cook traded the APA and his Round 14 pick to me for Bob Backlund and British Bulldog.


Confirming the trade, a pleasure doing business with you!

Also, does anyone want to see a stacked card? LOOK NO FURTHER:

Randy Savage
Bruno Sammartino
The British Bulldog
Harley Race
Lou Thesz
Bob Backlund
Yokozuna
Jimmy Snuka
Pedro Morales
Ivan Koloff
Paul Orndoff
Bob Orton
Miss Elizabeth

*Edit - Out of the top 6 longest WWE title reigns - people on my card have been responsible for 5 of those reigns.*


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

It is pretty stacked. I'm sill trying to strengthen mine a little bit, but the randomizer really has fucked me over.

I've now got:
*Ricky Steamboat
Mitsuharu Misawa (acquired from Daiko)*
*John Bradshaw Layfield*
*Diamond Dallas Page*
*Taka Michinoku*
*Farooq*
Antonio Inoki
*Homicide*
*Taz*
*Bam Bam Bigelow*
*Barry Windham*
*Val Venis*
Gangrel

I'm interested in trading the bolded ones. So, almost everyone...


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

*Mr Cook's Fun Fact of the Hour!:**

Mr Cook's roster has both the longest reigning WWE champion of all time, and the longest reigning NWA champion of all time!*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Awsmash check your PMs brah


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Mr Cook said:


> I just can't shake the feeling that Daiko's main event:
> 
> *Booker T vs William Regal *
> 
> ...


lolno. 

Harlem Heat 
Regal and Tajiri.

There are no singles matches at Holla Hollamania!



AwSmash said:


> I think I know Daiko's plan.


What plan?



Donnacha said:


> Punk sig and Golduck avi :mark:




:woolcock <--- The fuck? :lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Oh well, back to the drawing board then.... :downing


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't know, I just wanted to create tension.

:bron3


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

More offers for APA, please. :edge


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Two more trade offers sent out :moyes1

Expecting rejection


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I've updated the draft thread with that trade between Mr Cook and AwSmash. (Y)


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

REALLY surprised that the Von Erichs last this long. There are only about 13 to choose from.

Had Bob Orton Jr. pegged to face Drew Mac, but I guess I'll have to go a different route with him.


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

EDIT: Wrong thread


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Wait, shaq wrestled a match before?

Anyways, I need an opponent for del rio with the likes of Matt hardy, Miz, Shane McMahon, & Ryback to offer.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Has Shaq actually wrestled a match? If not he probably can't be picked since then everyone could pick up every guest host of Raw ever. Who's got dibs on Ashton Kutcher?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'll take Ashton Kutcher.










Punk'd. 8*D


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

If we're picking up Guest Hosts, I'm grabbing Rima Fakih and Ariel Winter..


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I'm probably gonna pick up Seth Green or Jeremy Piven.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Steve-O 'wrestled' Umaga on RAW, might as well take him.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Edit my last post. I'm gonna pick up Jay Leno, he had a match in WCW.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I choose The Muppets. I'll put them in a match vs The Briscoes.

Daiko should pick Snoop Dogg.

Snoop Dogg vs Road Dogg :mark:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

David Arquette was a WCW Champion. GOAT Pick, someone grab him quick! 8*D


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Arquette was actually picked in the last draft. Yes, you read that correctly.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Damn I gotta pick up Barack Obama and Hilary Cliton quick before they get taken.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Arquette was actually picked in the last draft. Yes, you read that correctly.


Dwyane took him didn't he? :lmao I remember laughing at that for ages.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Donnacha said:


> I choose The Muppets. I'll put them in a match vs The Briscoes.
> 
> Daiko should pick Snoop Dogg.
> 
> Snoop Dogg vs Road Dogg :mark:


Snoop Dogg vs Jack Swagger vs RVD vs Evan Bourne vs Randy Orton vs Darren Young - Weed in the Bank Ladder Match.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Daiko said:


> Snoop Dogg vs Jack Swagger vs RVD vs Evan Bourne vs Randy Orton vs Darren Young - Weed in the Bank Ladder Match.


'Dem Buys!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I really need some more 'technical' wrestlers. enaldo



The Fourth Wall said:


> Dwyane took him didn't he? :lmao I remember laughing at that for ages.


:hendo


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

TECHNICAL YOU SAY?!?! 

I have a few FANTASTIC WORKERS. Pm me.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm trying to decide between DiBiase, Kowalski and Gagne for who should face Bobby Roode.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Dammit, Beast.

Gone offline and left me hanging. :kobe2


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

gonna pick up bob barker, if only I had Jericho


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shaq? Has he wrestled? If not..he can't qualify as a wrestler.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Nope Shaq never wrestled.

Why the hell anybody would pick him in the first place is beyond me anyway. Same with Tyson and Mayweather.


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

I did a quick Google search and without clicking on the "vs Big Show" video, I assumed Shaq has indeed wrestled. Came back to this thread only to see that I was mistaken.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Isotopes.

Sent you a PM, brother


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Round 15 was just posted in the draft thread. There's some unbelievable shocks in this round, they will shake the draft to its core.



Spoiler



Just kidding


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Three top ten placements in a row :brodgers


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wtf, ABH. Just nearly had a heart attack.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

:brodgers


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

17th? Still less than the amount of people on my roster 8*D


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Daiko's card will contain 1 Royal Rumble, 2 Elimination Chambers and 3 Championship Scrambles. YOU HEARD IT HERE FIRST


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

1 Tag Team Royal Rumble
1 Tag Team Battle Royal
1 Tag Team Championship Scramble
1 Live Tag Team Sex Celebration (There's a reason Mickie's there 8*D)


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

ALL THE BUYS


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Aaaaaaaaaaand back down to the bottom of the order I go for round 15.


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

Is it just Clover and then me?


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

My card will contain glitter and sparkles...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Another PM, Dave. :bryan

In future I'm gonna join the Draft from the beginning, all this trading I have to do is head-wrecking.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

All this work just to go out in the Quarter Finals.. #EnglandProblems


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I ain't even getting past the first round :downing


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

EskiBhoy said:


> Is it just Clover and then me?


Yup. I already sent out a PM to Clover and I don't know if hes been online since it was his turn.



DiabeticDave said:


> My card will contain glitter and sparkles...


Is this a sign your getting Billy and Chuck?


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

WE WILL WIN ON PENALTIES ONE DAY

#Hodgeball


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Donnacha said:


> I ain't even getting past the first round :downing


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Daiko said:


>












I'm sure there is a Scotland gif I could have found instead though. :hmm:

Wait, you are Scottish, yeah? :side:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Donnacha said:


> I'm sure there is a Scotland gif I could have found instead though. :hmm:
> 
> Wait, you are Scottish, yeah? :side:


English. I live in Scotland.


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Yup. I already sent out a PM to Clover and I don't know if hes been online since it was his turn.


He is online now. 

And Daiko, i used to respect you. :bh:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

It's k. You're a Celtic fan, I never respected you 8*D


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Also, it's nowhere near Cloverleaf's turn.. It's Beast Incarnate next.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

English? Oh well then...










Now we're even. :brodgers


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

Daiko said:


> Also, it's nowhere near Cloverleaf's turn.. It's Beast Incarnate next.


Beast picked earlier. Isotopes was just making up from a pick he missed.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Ahhhh.. That explains a fair bit.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

trade just agreed to in principle-- official announcement to come.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey Scott Hall's Ghost read the PM I just sent you ASAP. It has to do with the deal we made.



Scott Hall's Ghost said:


> trade just agreed to in principle-- official announcement to come.


Again check your PM's dude. I may have to pull back my offer.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Hey Scott Hall's Ghost read the PM I just sent you ASAP. It has to do with the deal we made.
> 
> 
> 
> Again check your PM's dude. I may have to pull back my offer.


We did agree... I dunno. I guess it's your call.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Scott Carson is no longer English. We traded him with Kenya for Mo Farah


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Scott Hall's Ghost said:


> We did agree... I dunno. I guess it's your call.


Yeah I know we agreed but 1 reason I agreed is I thought someone I wanted possibly to face The Million Dollar Man was already taken when they aren't.

Like I said i'll let you know either way for sure once it gets to my pick this round, because that's when i'll know if I need DiBiase or not.

Sorry for any problems this may cause dude.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

MoBot > All.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Yeah I know we agreed but 1 reason I agreed is I thought someone I wanted possibly to face The Million Dollar Man was already taken when they aren't.
> 
> Like I said i'll let you know either way for sure once it gets to my pick this round, because that's when i'll know if I need DiBiase or not.
> 
> Sorry for any problems this may cause dude.


It's annoying, but I'd be concerned for myself if it caused me to lose any actual sleep over-- we ARE talking about an online fantasy wrestling draft to make pretend cards out of. Fun? Yes. Worth storming away from the computer swearing and putting a hex on 'HollywoodNightmare' over? Probably not. lol


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

FUN?! FUN?!

Some people just don't get it.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

DiabeticDave said:


> FUN?! FUN?!
> 
> Some people just don't get it.


hahahha No, I get it. But you still have to be able to walk away at the end of the day. This is the interweb, not the real world. (Though, sometimes I think a site like this is as real as it gets because we're all honestly sharing a passion we might not come right out and announce in the 'real world' all the time lol)


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Scott Hall's Ghost said:


> It's annoying, but I'd be concerned for myself if it caused me to lose any actual sleep over-- we ARE talking about an online fantasy wrestling draft to make pretend cards out of. Fun? Yes. Worth storming away from the computer swearing and putting a hex on 'HollywoodNightmare' over? Yes.


Hex away!

_'Double Double Toil and Trouble
Fire Burn and Cauldron Bubble
Double Double Toil and Trouble
Fuck 'dat bitch up on the double'_ - Shakespeare


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Scott Hall's Ghost said:


> It's annoying, but I'd be concerned for myself if it caused me to lose any actual sleep over-- we ARE talking about an online fantasy wrestling draft to make pretend cards out of. Fun? Yes. Worth storming away from the computer swearing and putting a hex on 'HollywoodNightmare' over? Probably not. lol


Haha I know this is fun but I just don't wanna screw up my whole card ya know? 

Anyway if you need to put a hex on me feel free to do so. :lol


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Haha I know this is fun but I just don't wanna screw up my whole card ya know?
> 
> Anyway if you need to put a hex on me feel free to do so. :lol


I think I'm good lol


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

This isn't the real world?!

WHO ARE YOU?!?! :batista3


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

EVERYTHING'S REAL! :vince5


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Sad that Cloverleaf has yet to pick.

Eski still online? If so he can probably pick now i'm guessing?


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Sad that Cloverleaf has yet to pick.
> 
> Eski still online? If so he can probably pick now i'm guessing?


Nope, CL's still got two hours, sadly.


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

Scott Hall's Ghost said:


> Nope, CL's still got two hours, sadly.


He doesnt because he was online and then went off without making his pick. Ill make my pick in a few minutes.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

EskiBhoy said:


> He doesnt because he was online and then went off without making his pick. Ill make my pick in a few minutes.


gotcha


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I tried to avoid taking anybody I had last time, but upon getting DiBiase Sr. in a trade and just realizing earlier today that Jr. was out there, I had to scoop him up.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Hollywood, has a trade happened between you and Scott Hall's Ghost? I only got that PM you sent me earlier saying not to announce it yet, but I don't know what 'it' is.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Hollywood, has a trade happened between you and Scott Hall's Ghost? I only got that PM you sent me earlier saying not to announce it yet, but I don't know what 'it' is.


no he backed out to do something else.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Hollywood, has a trade happened between you and Scott Hall's Ghost? I only got that PM you sent me earlier saying not to announce it yet, but I don't know what 'it' is.


No sorry for the confusion, I backed out of a deal cause I realized DiBiase Jr. was still out there.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Ok, cool. Having both DiBiase's on your roster, eh? That's some solid drafting IMO.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Scott Hall's Ghost said:


> no he backed out to do something else.


His mother.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah I think they could draw votes for me.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Yeah I think they could draw votes for me.


Probably. The father-son thing is always compelling.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

TRADE

Scott Hall's Ghost has traded Toshiaki Kawada and his 14th round pick to redskins25 for redskins next pick.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

What?!

That trade doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

no one else wanted to step up for a trade for an immediate pick. i had no plans for Kawada and to get my guy to fill out the card, i'm good with buying high.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

plus, i wasn't working with an ideal roster to start with-- don't forget i came into a wonky roster and i've been doing my best to get some guys i like to try and put together an interesting card. at this point, it meant over-paying to get a guy i had plans for. while Kawada is awesome in real life, i didn't have a place/plan for him, so he was expendable.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

when was the last time I picked ?


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

beth phoenix, 8th pick in the 12th round


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Kawada and a pick for a pick.

Why not just trade Kawada for a pick. That's what I don't get...

Basically you've given him Kawada for free and just exchanged pick positions.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

DiabeticDave said:


> Kawada and a pick for a pick.
> 
> Why not just trade Kawada for a pick. That's what I don't get...
> 
> Basically you've given him Kawada for free and just exchanged pick positions.


tried, wouldn't take it.

EDIT*** and i guess that's the point-- you can't just 'exchange pick positions', you wanna move up you end up paying.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

We really need some kind of awards thing at the end of this.. 

Winner
Best Trade
Worst Trade
Overachiever
Underachiever 
etc, etc..


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Been pulling off some good trades if I do say myself :HHH2, kinda feel bad about that deal tho


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

worst trade should automatically be the Austin trade that caused all the fuss before i was here. that would've been balls. Owen Hart for Floyd Mayweather was awful enough.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Daiko said:


> We really need some kind of awards thing at the end of this..
> 
> Winner
> Best Trade
> ...


This sounds good, will probably have an 'end of draft awards ceremony'. I'll try and think up some other categories too. If anyone else has any ideas feel free to let me know.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Awards sounds awesome, yes plz.

Worst Trade is whoever traded Stone Cold.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

redskins25 said:


> Been pulling off some good trades if I do say myself :HHH2, kinda feel bad about that deal tho


yeah, i didn't feel like you legit wanted a guy soon like you said, or the later pick add-on to kawada wouldn't have actually made a difference. but such is life. folks do what they do, i guess. 

after getting punked on a trade last minute, and then having this add-on pushed as my only option... given that i started with what i did... i dunno. i'll have to think about whether or not i'm down for the time commitment necessary to do this again.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

TRADE

The Ratman has traded Maryse to DwayneAustin for Paige.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Best trade goes to me for receiving The Undertaker


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Awards Ideas:

Greatest Match-Up (In terms of the best cards produced and the best battle)
Worst Drafter
Best Drafter
Most Underrated
Most Overrated :lol


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Winner
Best Trader
Best Trade
Best Draft Pick
Best Card
Overachiever

Worst Trader
Worst Trade
Worst Draft Pick
Worst Card
Underachiever

There you go.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

You should get CHAMPviaDQ to make some awards. So we feel extra special if we get one.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

What, am I not good enough? Fuck you, I hate you all! :jose


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

This is good shit. When the time comes, I'll ask everyone to vote in each category and PM me their choices. I can then announce the winners and they can get whatever prizes we see fit to give. Wooden spoons to the players in the worst category.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

redskins25 said:


> Been pulling off some good trades if I do say myself :HHH2, kinda feel bad about that deal tho


Yet you still haven't agreed to our trade.



The Ratman said:


> Best trade goes to me for receiving The Undertaker


You did jack shit in that trade :lol

Owen Hart for Floyd Mayweather was a GOAT trade


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

For the 'good' awards, you could do things such as 'Saving a draft pick', so when the next draft comes around, you automatically have that wrestler when it starts.

Stuff like that etc.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

_u were da best drafter_


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

AWARDS :mark:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> Yet you still haven't agreed to our trade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the hell dude? I worked hard on that trade, just no one would take my offers :lol


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

New Award Suggestion:

Genius who created the History Draft Awards: Only Nominee is me. 

Winner gets £100,000,000, Eva Marie, Renee Young and 17 picks in the first round of the next draft. I'll settle for Renee though.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I also might do stuff like 'Best feud description' and 'Strangest match scheduled' which could be fun. *Cue all the 'on a pole' matches to turn up on everyone's cards*


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Teddy Long on a Pole Tag Team Match to Main Event Holla Hollamania.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry Ratman :lol but who got the deal done :HHH2

Renee Young is a fine piece of ass :ass

The prize money should be £40,000,001 :vince

I'm not gonna lie, I was going to draft Hornswoggle and do a 'Leprachaun on a pole match' :russo


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> I also might do stuff like 'Best feud description' and 'Strangest match scheduled' which could be fun. *Cue all the 'on a pole' matches to turn up on everyone's cards*


One of my matches won't even be taking place in a wrestling ring.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> One of my matches won't even be taking place in a wrestling ring.


Intriguing...


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

that eva marie is one fine piece of arse


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> Renee Young is a fine piece of ass :ass
> 
> The prize money should be £40,000,001 :vince












:suarez1


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

redskins25 said:


> that eva marie is one fine piece of arse


Terrible actress though. unk2


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

She's also the last line of defence between Lawler and his next victim. (Jojo)


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

All I know is next draft I better be able to get a top 10 pick in the first round! I need me a world famous name!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

She looks so much better without the red hair though


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Do a MEGA TRADE. Your whole roster for Austin.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> All I know is next draft I better be able to get a top 10 pick in the first round! I need me a world famous name!


I offered you Mark Henry and you turned him down :kobe2


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

It's been too long since Abyss joined a new roster...by time this ends he needs to have been on everybody's roster!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Anyone want Abyss? :lol


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Anyone want Abyss? :lol


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Already have a match planned with him anyway


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

she definitely needs to ditch the red hair, I literally died laughing during that segment of course Lawler had to be involved some how


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I remember the good old days when Lawler got involved with Diva segments. Like when he used super soakers on the Divas for a wet t-shirt contest.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Lawler screwed her name up :lmao

That made the slap even better, weak as it was.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Is there anyone willing to trade their first round draft pick? I'm looking to add some more star power to my card.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Need an opponent for DDP. I will give generously and am willing to trade anyone other than Steamboat and Misawa. Inbox me if you're interested.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Damn you Awsmash. 

I wanted Torrie unk3


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> Damn you Awsmash.
> 
> I wanted Torrie unk3


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Damn it, picks are really slow, and I've done all the trading I plan to do, now we wait...


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah, this shit has gotten ridiculously slow lately. We used to get a round and a half done in a day and now it's taking us three days to blow through a round.

Brock Vs Austin though :mark:.

Think I'm just going to keep that a singles and save my gimmick matches to beef up the rest of the card.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah it's gotten slower unfortunately...I think for future Rounds there should be a few changes to speed up the process.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

would anyone be interested in Jerry Lynn ?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

edit


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Mayweather vs Tyson though..

Steel cage? Street fight? 

BRAWL FOR ALL.

BUYS.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Boxing gloves on a pole match, clearly.

:russo


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Hopefully the the others left in round 13 pick within the next few hours before I leave for my concert.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hope you enjoy Bieber's concert, Hollywood.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Nah you seem more like a one- direction kinda guy


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

This would be who i'm going to see right here.


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Hopefully the the others left in round 13 pick within the next few hours before I leave for my concert.


You can PM your picks if you want  I will be online to make then


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I'd only need to PM about 3 names, by my count 2 guys are left in this round and i'm first in the next round.

If by time I leave i'm not up i'll probably PM a couple names to ABH.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> I'd only need to PM about 3 names, by my count 2 guys are left in this round and i'm first in the next round.
> 
> If by time I leave i'm not up i'll probably PM a couple names to ABH.


Just make sure they're not

1. Baby
2. Baby
3. Baby

Ohhhhh


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> Just make sure they're not
> 
> 1. Baby
> 2. Baby
> ...


That's what your mom was saying last night when her mouth wasn't full.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> That's what your mom was saying last night when her mouth wasn't full.


Well done. You were that good that she was thinking of Justin Bieber.

Congrats.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Redskins25...clear your box bud (Y)


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Screw you Chan.

Redskins will accept my offer :heyman3


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> Well done. You were that good that she was thinking of Justin Bieber.
> 
> Congrats.


Onto important matters...who is that in your avatar?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Anyone know if obby was online recently so i can make my pick?


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Onto important matters...who is that in your avatar?










TELL ME YOU DID NOT JUST SAY THAT!!!!

That is Michelle Keegan (as is my sig). The greatest woman on earth.


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

That avatar is a terrible picture of her Dave, really doesnt do her justice.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

EskiBhoy said:


> That avatar is a terrible picture of her Dave, really doesnt do her justice.


Really?! I think it's alright. It's from her second FHM cover shoot.

None of the other gifs would fit, they're all too big. Tried editing them down but then they look crap.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

its cleared Chan


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

obby has been on so ever is next can pick I think


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

DiabeticDave said:


> Really?! I think it's alright. It's from her second FHM cover shoot.
> 
> None of the other gifs would fit, they're all too big. Tried editing them down but then they look crap.


I duno why but I dont like it. Too much hair in it or something. 

Although it is pretty much impossible to get a pic that size that does show just how amazing she is.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

EskiBhoy said:


> I duno why but I dont like it. Too much hair in it or something.
> 
> Although it is pretty much impossible to get a pic that size that does show just how amazing she is.


Yeah. Although you could stick a bag on her head and she's still look good.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Scott Hall's Ghost gave me an idea. I can also actually trade DDP away if anyone else wants him. Scott's offer was pretty good, but I might be gettting a :mark: opponent for him.

So, you can either offer me an opponent for him, or get him for your own card.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Happy I got New Jack, he'll make a good opponent for Raven.

Concert was awesome, got to meet Cassadee Pope and not only is she even hotter in person but shes a total sweetheart.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

did you go backstage HN, if so you sly dog :hbk2


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

AwSmash said:


> Scott Hall's Ghost gave me an idea. I can also actually trade DDP away if anyone else wants him. Scott's offer was pretty good, but I might be gettting a :mark: opponent for him.
> 
> So, you can either offer me an opponent for him, or get him for your own card.


you. whore.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm sorry. Don't worry, that idea hasn't really helped so far anyway.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Would anyone like Homicide? Best offer in the next couple of hours wins him. You can offer draft picks.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Magnus is a great pick Ratman. God knows how he hasn't been picked up before. I was looking at him in the 5th round.

AwSmash I'm interested in Homicide, it will be difficult to work out a deal though :heyman4


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

How the heck did I miss Magnus, FFS.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I've got LAX for anyone that's looking for a tag team.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

AwSmash said:


> I've got LAX for anyone that's looking for a tag team.


What noob wants any Tag Teams? What a douche that guy must be.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

God damn you Isotopes :cuss:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Really surprised no one had thought about the Von Erichs.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

STOP TAKING MY PICKS PEOPLE!!

It's not nice :vettel


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

TRADE

Daiko has traded Matt Jackson to Obby in exchange for Low Ki.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

didn't I draft DH Smith too?

list is only showing R-Truth


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

obby said:


> didn't I draft DH Smith too?
> 
> list is only showing R-Truth


He was drafted before you choose him.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Sorry forgot to add him. I just checked he hasn't been picked so it's all good.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Hell yeah i was looking at the rosters and was thinking why cant i find Magnus. Oh shit he wasnt picked yet :lol.

Whos up next btw?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow this ROUND moved fast! (Y)


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

DAT Buddy Rogers.

Getting some of DAT star power on my card.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Donnacha said:


> DAT Buddy Rogers.
> 
> Getting some of DAT star power on my card.


GOAT avatar.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> GOAT avatar.












Thanks brah.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I concur with IWW regarding Dwayne's avatar.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Plenty of respect for DAH GAME round here I see.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

My favorite Triple H moment.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

My favourite Triple H moment is when he tried to give Steph a pedigree and her boob popped out. :HHH2


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

:HHH


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Trips burying Steph's surgeon :HHH2


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

we all love HHH dont we


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks like the draft was speeding up then slowwwwwwwwwed down a bit lol


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Donnacha said:


> My favourite Triple H moment is when he tried to give Steph a pedigree and her boob popped out. :HHH2





Spoiler: NSFW













8*D


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

It's Gambits turn right? If so then I can pick in an hour.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Please PM me if it is my turn


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'd be willing to trade LAX for an opponent for DDP... or I'd be willing to give you DDP as well as them for two top superstars.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Wow no one made a pick within the last 16 hours


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The Ratman said:


> Wow no one made a pick within the last 16 hours


Yeah, no idea what's going on really. Chan has been online when his pick was up aswell. He's got 2 picks out of the next 3 aswell.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

16 hours? :bosh

I'll be at work from 6pm our time, ABH, so you can post my pick from my list if you're around plz. :hendo


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

You got it good buddy. (Y)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This is going too slow for my liking. If people aren't gonna' be here why haven't they PM'd you picks?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Maybe they're having ALL THE SEX.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Maybe they're having ALL THE SEX.


The Social Network. :mark: :mark:


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Maybe they're having ALL THE SEX.


I KNOW I AM...





With my right hand, and a banana skin :cena5


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

So do I go ahead and pick?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Takers Revenge..go and pick...i just chose..sorry was late guys..i was actually having sex last night....with myself..jk


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Can someone confirm who's pick it is. Just had a look at the order and I'm not sure if it's me or not. I can't work it out.

EDIT: Actually, is it Obby??


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I just updated the draft thread with rounds 16 _and_ 17. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Luckily I got most of the people needed for my card before the randomizer turned heel on me again.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Anyone know if obby was online recently?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Anyone know if obby was online recently?


Last Activity: Today 01:59 PM

That's what it says on his profile.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Got raped by the randomizer for the first time in the next two rounds.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Just to make things interesting around here, I'm going to ask a serious question.

Would a Loser Loses Their Mullet: Windham/DDP match POLL well? 8*D

Also, where are all the trade offers for LAX.

:bron3


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I hate the fucking randomizer. At least last time I got first picks as well as last picks :jose


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

AwSmash said:


> Just to make things interesting around here, I'm going to ask a serious question.
> 
> Would a Loser Loses Their Mullet: Windham/DDP match POLL well? 8*D
> 
> ...


Brodus Clay and a draft pick for them?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm not sure why the draft has suddenly come to a screeching halt, but if you know you're not going to be around please PM me or someone else your picks ahead of time. We could get this thing finished rather quickly if a lot more people did that. Thankyou to those of you that have been PMing me your choices though, you get extra cake:



Spoiler: CAKE


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

yea man I apologize this time, I think this was the first I took over the 8 hrs, I out last night


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I was waiting on redskins and did not realize how long he had been till just now sorry


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

That's fine, I wasn't referring to anyone in particular, just letting everyone know that we can get the jobber rounds done quicker with the PMs.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

redskins25 said:


> yea man I apologize this time, I think this was the first I took over the 8 hrs, *I out last night*


You caveman! You discover fire!


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

I out last night I go to see wolverine 2 in 3D it good


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Out...side...?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going to PM you ABH my last few picks later today...just to get it out of the way incase my turn comes and to make it faster for everyone in this draft. I agree...we should get the jobber rounds over with already (Y)

No offense..to those hard working jobber wrestlers :russo


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

(Y)

In other news, this thread already has 2280+ replies, while the first draft discussion thread only had 1650. More popularity? More trade talk? More BANTER?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

its becuase I'm here this time, stealing the show like always


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

redskins25 said:


> its becuase I'm here this time, stealing the show like always


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I may get to pick within a week by how slow this is going right now.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

People need to start PM'ing 'dem picks.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Seriously. If i'm not here to make my next pick ABH already has it.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Is that the same PM you sent me the other day? Only one guy is left now though.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


>


:ziggler1


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Is that the same PM you sent me the other day? Only one guy is left now though.


Yeah that's the PM i'm talking about.

I'd be surprised if the other name on the list gets drafted but if they do go before my next pick comes up then expect a new PM from me with a few names on it.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

whos up


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

This draft should be done by by this week. But by the way its going probably not.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'd love to get to the card stage. I pretty much know what I'm doing for my first card.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Same here. Got it all planned out expect for Brodus Clay


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

So, no love for the loser loses their mullet match?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> (Y)
> 
> In other news, this thread already has 2280+ replies, while the first draft discussion thread only had 1650. More popularity? More trade talk? More BANTER?












I'll take full credit for the extra activity.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Daiko said:


> I'll take full credit for the extra activity.


Yup..and more members signed up..Let's hope we have more people voting also...everything more sounds good (Y)


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Daiko said:


> I'll take full credit for the extra activity.


Its just further proof you talk too much. :agree:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

We only had 4 picks today fpalm


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

This may be a sign that 20 people is too much.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

no its just the same ppl unfortunately that miss theirs


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

It's also the same people almost every time were stuck waiting for.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah, everyone should actually just PM ABH a list of like 15-20 people who they want, then we should implement a 2-hour rule, where you get 1 hour (online or not, as you should've PMed anyway) to make a pick, since no-one really cares about the order that much in jobber rounds and if you do then just PM your picks to ABH.

That way, it may actually be done by the end of the week! OMG.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr Cook said:


> Yeah, everyone should actually just PM ABH a list of like 15-20 people who they want, then we should implement a 2-hour rule, where you get 1 hour (online or not, as you should've PMed anyway) to make a pick, since no-one really cares about the order that much in jobber rounds and if you do then just PM your picks to ABH.
> 
> That way, it may actually be done by the end of the week! OMG.


I like the idea of having a special "speed draft" type of deal....


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah, at this stage there's no real drama with the picks, and everyone has had lots of time to trade, so i don't see why not, gets the draft over ina couple of days opposed to a couple of weeks


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm such a hypocrite, holding up the draft 

Well, who's up next? Can't believe the GOAT DIVA OF ALL TIME WASN'T EVEN TAKEN!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Its just further proof you talk too much. :agree:





Spoiler: .


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

iwatchwrestling is currently on the clock.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Botchamania <3


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

PMed a list to ABH, I advise that everyone else does the same to save time here.

I've started piecing together my card as well, its looking amazing! Anyone else started writing up their cards?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Do I even need to? 

Opener - Tag Match

Other Match - Tag Match

etc


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Felt like it look forever to get back around to me.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah, these late rounds are taking a while. With the extra players I reduced the number of rounds from 21 to 18, perhaps it should have been a little lower. Something like 16 maybe?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I think you're good. You need enough rounds for people to get tag teams, if they so desire. I don't even have opponents for everyone just yet.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

There's no reason why we shouldn't be able to start our match ups this weekend.

My card's been pretty much drawn up at this very moment. Just putting the pieces together.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I just wait until the end and see what I'm left with, then I put my card together.

Maybe that's why I went out in the first round last time. bama2


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Eh, most people should have an idea of what to do (assuming they get most of the people they wanted) by the mid rounds. I had to change up my tag team idea, and it actually may turn out better. My undercard won't be near as strong as it was last time, but my main event will certainly be a ton stronger.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Anybody have an idea on who they would wanna face the most? Face the least?

I wanna take on IWW for a shot at Austin-Punk, and I wanna stay the fuck away from TFW.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> Anybody have an idea on who they would wanna face the most? Face the least?
> 
> I wanna take on IWW for a shot at Austin-Punk, and I wanna stay the fuck away from TFW.


I want no part of you. Austin/Lesnar scares me.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Also wanna stay away from taker vs sting.

Fuck that.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I wanna stay away from anybody with bigger names than me...oh wait that's everybody. I WANT A BYE PAST THE FIRST ROUND!


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

that guy with bret/angle is dangerous


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I just want to be part of the first History Draft Tag Team Match.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

how long do we wait again? Taker was on an hour and a half ago but hasn't picked, then it's me...?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Then yes you can pick now. (Y)


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

just picked. we're on the 13th pick of the 15th round now, folks.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

I mean, it pretty much writes itself; Austin walks out on a match with Brock, Brock claims to have driven Austin away from the business for good only to have the 1998 rattlesnake come back to wage war on his ass with the world title on the line. I'd like to think that it's the biggest main event in the draft besides maybe Sting vs Taker.

How my undercard holds up is a big question mark though.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> How my undercard holds up is a big question mark though.


Needs more Tag Teams.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Some nice main events seem to be in the making in this draft. Bret/Angle, Austin/Lesnar, Sting Taker, HBK/Ziggler, Bruno/Savage. I've got Punk/Piper. That story also writes itself, with Punk having talked about remembering the moment of seeing Piper smash the coconut over Snuka's head. 

Seems like a smark's dream. GOAT heel vs heel matchup, I think.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

CHAN.

Who do you want for JEFF HARDY?????


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Donnacha said:


> CHAN.
> 
> Who do you want for JEFF HARDY?????


Chris Jericho  OR...Jeff Hardy and say some other guy for Jericho :HHH2

Or maybe Jeff Hardy for Batista and some other dude lol :vince5

I looked at the others...Batista is sweet but i dont know about him..and so is RVD...but again not sure (scratches head)


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Triple H vs Batista??? :cena5


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Hell in a Cell or no buys.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Why go for Triple H vs Batista? It's happened multiple times already. I personally go for matches that have never happened as much as possible.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Why go for Triple H vs Batista? It's happened multiple times already. I personally go for matches that have never happened as much as possible.


Shush you :side:

Triple H vs RVD??? :cena5


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Hasn't that happened before too? Triple H vs Bobby Roode would be a damn good matchup though...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

That's it. :kobe2

ABH, put me up against Hollywood in the first round plz. Shit's about to get personal here :kobe


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Only if I get Triple H.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm going to crush you all. My master plan is almost complete :vince5


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Some nice main events seem to be in the making in this draft. Bret/Angle, Austin/Lesnar, Sting Taker, HBK/Ziggler, Bruno/Savage. I've got Punk/Piper. That story also writes itself, with Punk having talked about remembering the moment of seeing Piper smash the coconut over Snuka's head.
> 
> Seems like a smark's dream. GOAT heel vs heel matchup, I think.


Yeah some amazing main events, I'm taking mine in a slightly different direction though, you heard it here first, my main event will NOT be Sammartino/Savage, I'd like to think that all the matches on my card are potential main events though 

A tiny sacrifice in the proposed ME gives me two equally great MEs for my show, which will hopefully have a lot of depth 

But I still fear some of the main events like Lesnar/Austin, Taker/Sting, i'll try to beef up my older guys as much as possible, but people may not appreciate them in the same way  although i will just be proud with having no bad matches on the card, even if I dont survive the first round 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I see a few ways you could go but I can't predict which way you will. I like the way you drafted. Solid roster.

In fact, there are a number of pretty solid rosters from the top down.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Gotta say, taking a look through the rosters, the following people scare me (no offense to those not on list)

Redskins
Ratman
Beast Incarnate
Cloverleaf
TheFourthWall

Also, I thought I was finished trading for good, but i dont really have anything for Yokozuna to do, so I'm up for trading him if anyone wants him 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:downing


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Donnacha said:


> :downing


Seriously. And I think Punk/Piper should scare everyone.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I really don't know if I should do Bryan vs Perfect for my first card or save that for later.. :hmm:


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

I came on expecting to be in trouble for holding the draft back, but there are still 3 people to pick before me :cuss:


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

It looks like people are going to be voting on Main Events rater than the whole card.

That's why I traded out 'Taker, for a better overall card.

But like, say Ratman gets through the first round, then what. You've already done 'Taker V Sting, whereas someone like Hollywood say has an interchangeable card throughout.

FourthWall expecting dat squash match :heyman5


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I see you, Chan :hendo

So is Hardy available in a non-Jericho trade?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I for one will NOT vote on just the main event...it may sway votes but i think if you have just one good match and the rest aren't that great...it may backfire..just my two cents. I prefer a balanced card that is excited over a card that has just one great match and everything else lingers..imagine you as an audience member..paying to a ppv..and you get 2 hours and a half of meh wrestling...sure the last half hour will be amazing but i just prefer to see a fun overall ppv.

My two cents :russo

Sorry Artist formerly known as Dwayne...right now i'm going to pause on the Jeff Hardy trade...nothing personal lol :vince


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't think most of the draft participants will vote based on main events (at least I usually don't), but I think other voters might.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Last time round most people seemed to vote for the most balanced card actually, judging by the comments I recall from the match threads. I think that'll be the case again. That's definitely what I'll be doing anyway.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Last time round most people seemed to vote for the most balanced card actually, judging by the comments I recall from the match threads. I think that'll be the case again. That's definitely what I'll be doing anyway.


A lot of guys had stronger looking main events but they suffered losses due to a somewhat weaker overall card. 

But yeah i wont lie the current cards we have like the Bret/Angle, Lesnar/Austin and other matches like Piper/Punk scare the bejesus out of me brothers! :hogan2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The draft participants won't vote on the Main Event alone, but I think a lot of the people outside will. An example right now is SummerSlam, there is only two matches confirmed but I'm already buying it because they're huge (Cena/Bryan and Punk/Brock) the rest of the card could be filled with the worst matches ever and people would still check it out because of those matches.

People have that similar mindset when voting. They see something they like and they will vote.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> The draft participants won't vote on the Main Event alone, but I think a lot of the people outside will. An example right now is SummerSlam, there is only two matches confirmed but I'm already buying it because they're huge (Cena/Bryan and Punk/Brock) the rest of the card could be filled with the worst matches ever and people would still check it out because of those matches.
> 
> People have that similar mindset when voting. They see something they like and they will vote.


True..fans seem to be into the "first time only" type of matches..or the big main events..i dont blame them..that's what appeals to a big crowd..they like uniqueness and different matches. I guess we'll see how things go in the voting...But there's a few on here that i'd hate to face... :reggie


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

So Chan, lets talk about Triple H joining my roster.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> It looks like people are going to be voting on Main Events rater than the whole card.
> 
> That's why I traded out 'Taker, for a better overall card.
> 
> ...


I disagree. Since i have Sting, i shoukd be good. Since he never been in WWE he could have a ton of matches that would get votes. Lets say i beat someone who has someone like Triple H, HBK, Stone Cold, or The Rock, i still have a good chance of winning that round to.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The Ratman seemed to be one of the favourites last time, early favourite again this time round?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ratman is going to squash everyone.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Thats what i thought last time and i got fucked in round 2, unk2. I can thank Fourth Wall for that :lol.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao @ daiko gif in that summerslam thread


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Thats what i thought last time and i got fucked in round 2, unk2. I can thank Fourth Wall for that :lol.


What? :austin


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

redskins25 said:


> :lmao @ daiko gif in that summerslam thread


Got a few chuckles from me. :lol


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Oh im just playing :lol. What got me lost in the last one was having a tie breaker and i had to make a whole new card. I had 3 cards in only 2 rounds which was messed me up.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Dat damn tie-breaker :kobe2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I honestly didn't expect to beat you that round, no joke. I thought my card was weak when I entered it.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I knew dude, that fucking sucked

What page is that gif on?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

By the way, ABH, when are we going to have our Twice in a Lifetime match? :cena3


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

It's the rematch everyone wants to see, you'll have to win the Rumble and challenge me for the title at Mania. :cena2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> It's the rematch everyone wants to see, you'll have to win the Rumble and challenge me for the title at Mania. :cena2


Why do I have to go through all that hassle? Everyone knows it's happening. unk3


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

The Ratman said:


> I disagree. Since i have Sting, i shoukd be good. Since he never been in WWE he could have a ton of matches that would get votes. Lets say i beat someone who has someone like Triple H, HBK, Stone Cold, or The Rock, i still have a good chance of winning that round to.


I wad only using you to make a point, seeing as 'Taker V Sting is probably the biggest main event.

If I stick to my plan in every round, then there's only certain wrestlers I can take from other's rosters.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> I wad only using you to make a point, seeing as 'Taker V Sting is probably the biggest main event.
> 
> If I stick to my plan in every round, then there's only certain wrestlers I can take from other's rosters.


Yeah I know whatcha mean


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Sooooooo maybe I'll make my next pick by next Thursday.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Is it the same people we're always waiting on? Because the discussion thread looks active 

I like the idea of just telling everyone to PM you picks for every round left ABH, and then give everyone 24 hours, if they dont PM you, they miss their picks, that way we get R15-18 done within two days or so.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr Cook said:


> Is it the same people we're always waiting on? Because the discussion thread looks active
> 
> I like the idea of just telling everyone to PM you picks for every round left ABH, and then give everyone 24 hours, if they dont PM you, they miss their picks, that way we get R15-18 done within two days or so.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'm down for PM'ing ABH my last few picks...im going to work on it and do it tonight finally & for sure (Y) 
I think everyone else should just PM him the last few pics and say if your pic is taken, he can let you know :clap


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Instant deal I will do with anybody:

My Yokozuna [2x WWF Champion, defeating both Hogan, and Bret Hart respectively, the first heel champion to defend at Wrestlemania, and 1993 Royal Rumble Winner]

for 

Your 3 draft picks (considering only jobbers left

any takers?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr Cook said:


> Instant deal I will do with anybody:
> 
> My Yokozuna [2x WWF Champion, defeating both Hogan, and Bret Hart respectively, the first heel champion to defend at Wrestlemania, and 1993 Royal Rumble Winner]
> 
> ...


Damn had i known earlier before my last pick..having four left i would have been the taker! Unfortunately i need to pick someone to face or tag with Konnan though lol


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Damn had i known earlier before my last pick..having four left i would have been the taker! Unfortunately i need to pick someone to face or tag with Konnan though lol


Haha, no problemo, I can take Warrior off your hands for free though, just cause i'm a nice guy


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

Mr Cook said:


> Instant deal I will do with anybody:
> 
> My Yokozuna [2x WWF Champion, defeating both Hogan, and Bret Hart respectively, the first heel champion to defend at Wrestlemania, and 1993 Royal Rumble Winner]
> 
> ...


I can do last two picks?


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I accept that offer, Mr. Cook. You can have all three.

And, if Mr. Cook agrees, Torrie Wilson, Barry Windham, Val Venis and Gangrel are all up for offer.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

AwSmash said:


> I accept that offer, Mr. Cook. You can have all three.
> 
> And, if Mr. Cook agrees, Torrie Wilson, Barry Windham, Val Venis and Gangrel are all up for offer.


Deal 

I'll PM ABH and let him know what's up, pleasure doing business


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Sweet. Cheers. 

Also, I'd accept two picks for either Barry Windham or Torrie Wilson. Otherwise I'd trade Torrie for a draft pick.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

TRADE

Mr Cook has traded Yokozuna to AwSmash for his 3 remaining draft picks.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Del rio & Ryback are available. Pm for details and offers.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

My card's pretty much set. Only 6 matches though. Also, does a loser loses their hair match count as a gimmick match?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Hmmm, not sure really. If the match itself doesn't have a gimmick attached no it like no DQ, I think I'll let it slide.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Awesome. Yeah, it's just a singles match, but the loser has their hair cut off. Just like Lashley/Umaga.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

This "3 Gimmick Matches" rule is killing me, so many potential stipulations!!!

The bottom of my roster is really going to be bumped up now with these extra picks, I better make them count


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Just to clarify, these matches are what are considered 'gimmick matches': (in this draft anyway)

Hell In A Cell
Steel Cage
Last Man Standing
Street Fight/NO DQ/Extreme Rules/Falls Count Anywhere
Ladder/TLC
Tables/Chairs/Stretcher/Ambulance etc. Match
X-Division Match
2 Out Of 3 Falls
Submission
Anything On A Pole Match
EDIT: First Blood 
EDIT: Bar Room/Boiler Room Brawl etc.

There maybe some I've missed, I'll add to this if someone points one out.

That means things like...

Tornado Tag
Loser Loses Hair or anything similar (assuming the match itself is just a regular singles match)
Lumberjack match 
Battle Royal/Championship Scramble
Triple Threat/Fatal Four Way

...are all fine and don't count as gimmick matches.

Hope that clears everything up. (Y)


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

AwSmash said:


> Awesome. Yeah, it's just a singles match, but the loser has their hair cut off. Just like Lashley/Umaga.


Somehow that doesn't seem like punishment for Lashley...

I kid, I kid


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Just to clarify, these matches are what are considered 'gimmick matches': (in this draft anyway)
> 
> Hell In A Cell
> Steel Cage
> ...


Does this mean that Barbed Wire Steel Cages aren't gimmick matches? Excellent!

Na, thanks for clearing it up, but it doesn't help, so many good gimmick matches, and having to choose between them is very tricky.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Mr Cook said:


> Does this mean that Barbed Wire Steel Cages aren't gimmick matches? Excellent!


unk2


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

You heard it here first, another *Mr Cook Exclusive:*

*My card will contain a Barbed Wire Steel Cage [email protected]"@[email protected]£[email protected]%@%@%@% BAH GAWD

But who will be in it? - Anyone want to have a guess?*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Kleeblatt*, check your PMs, brother :moyes1

And what about a Special Referee match? :vince


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Special Referee on a Pole Match? :russo


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Whomever has Buff Bagwell can put Judy on a pole.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Can people please put names next to their pictures with their picks? I cant see who they picked


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Christy Hemme might be the Special Referee in this match, and she usually ends up on a pole :vince2


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

ABH should implement a "no pole" rule, then I would obviously win because you guys wouldnt have such OP matches.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Tag Steel Cage on a Pole Match in the Boiler Room at Halftime Heat is Main Eventing every Holla Hollamania!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Mr Cook said:


> Can people please put names next to their pictures with their picks? I cant see who they picked


I'm constantly updating the first post in the draft thread with people's picks so you can always check there. EskiBhoy picked D'Lo Brown, btw.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

So my Bar Room Brawl doesn't count as a gimmick match? SWEET!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Haha, I forgot that one. I'll add it to the list.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

EDIT: My pick is in. Now I have the best team in TNA history.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> EDIT: My pick is in. Now I have the best team in TNA history.


You already had the best team in TNA history with Beer Money.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> You already had the best team in TNA history with Beer Money.


America's Most Wanted is better than Beer Money.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> America's Most Wanted is better than Beer Money.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Team 3D Pleez.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Daiko said:


> Team 3D Pleez.


Not in TNA. Great in ECW and WWE.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Without AMW there would be no Beer Money, AMW made the career of James Storm in the early days of TNA.

But yeah now you know why I didn't want 3D from you before Dave, AMW and 3D have had many wars in TNA before while AMW vs London & Kendrick is a first time ever matchup.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

What is TNA ? :flair2


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Sounds like a disease :vince


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

redskins25 said:


> What is TNA ? :flair2


Dat irony.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

^^ haha I know man, but his promos were literally comedy gold


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

redskins25 said:


> What is TNA ? :flair2


A better wrestling show than WWE.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> A better wrestling show than WWE.


:lol :lmao


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

NO !


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

AwSmash said:


> :lol :lmao


Something funny?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Uh oh, a TNA vs WWE debate is coming...:argh:


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

actually tbh besides the flair promos Ive never seen a episode of TNA in my life


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

This can't end well.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

It will all end in tears.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Ladies and Gentleman, this Mark War on a Pole Match is scheduled for one ban.*


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

There's really nothing to debate.

I don't consider punch, kick, slap, punk, kick, punch, OMG WHAT A THROW! Submission, reversal, finisher, near fall, finisher, near fall, finisher, 123 a wrestling match.

TNA put on quality wrestling matches every week. Bell to bell TNA > WWE. It's everything else that TNA sucks at.

TNA is the better wrestling show. WWE is the better entertainment show.

Those that watch TNA will know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Take it to a different thread. No-one needs to know whether you are a TNA, WWE, NJPW or fucking JCW fan in here and it doesn't do anything except cause arguments.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

do you think not having a tag match will hurt ?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't think it'll hurt. I just found it easier than coming up with an extra singles match.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

redskins25 said:


> do you think not having a tag match will hurt ?


You'll lose my vote, so take that as you will.

Holla Holla.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

When the draft is completed, I'll be asking for everyone's votes in the draft-related awards. As it stands they are:

- Best Trader
- Best Trade
- Best Draft Pick

- Worst Trader
- Worst Trade
- Worst Draft Pick

Any other draft-related awards that could work?

Obviously there will be matchcard-related ones later on too.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

teddy long would hate my card

Edit: haha @daiko


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> When the draft is completed, I'll be asking for everyone's votes in the draft-related awards. As it stands they are:
> 
> - Best Trader
> - Best Trade
> ...


Best Roster? Worst Roster? Best Upset Win?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Things like best matchcard, best match, overachiever/underachiever etc will come later. Basically I was planning on getting everyone's votes in regarding draft stuff while it's still fresh in the memory, and then store that away until the whole thing is finished and the other awards are voted on aswell. Then all will be revealed in a big (sort of) ceremony where every winner gets prizes (sort of).


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> When the draft is completed, I'll be asking for everyone's votes in the draft-related awards. As it stands they are:.


Not even giving me credit for the idea. i cri nao.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Ceremony?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Daiko said:


> Not even giving me credit for the idea. i cri nao.


*All thanks to Daiko*

And yes, ceremony. Sort of. Ok it's just going to be a tailgate out of the back of my car. Ok fine, I don't have a car. We'll do it at the back of the bus or something.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

This tailgate better have vodka, rum and whiskey.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I already know I'm winning 'Worst Draft Pick' for Alex Riley.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I hate Miz enough to bury whomever picked him.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

a few points in my defense-- a) i came in with 8 picks already down, having just had my team trade owen for friggin' floyd mayweather... so there's that b) i wouldn't have chosen half my guys c) i just realized yesterday when you guys talked about it that your card was different each round. i've been planning a one-and-done. lol

so i will lose. lose hard. and yet-- lose well. it's a fun thing, but don't torch me on SCSA-- i had to add some depth and make a card i could live with. i love SCSA and i'd take him first again if it were me choosing, but i would've drafted the following picks way different. 

anyway-- looking forward to seeing what everyone puts together and how it all plays out. hopefully i'll get the hang of it all by next time!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah, poor guy. Orton's got no one to face.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> There's really nothing to debate.
> 
> I don't consider punch, kick, slap, punk, kick, punch, OMG WHAT A THROW! Submission, reversal, finisher, near fall, finisher, near fall, finisher, 123 a wrestling match.
> 
> ...


That's fair, I guess. I've hardly ever watched it. The major issue I have with TNA is this.






Chill out, everyone. Just trying to create some heat going into matches.

:vince

Is there anyone that wants Torrie Wilson, Gangrel or Barry Windham? I'm willing to trade them...


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Torrie Wilson. The worst draft pick ever.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Santino Marella as a #7 pick was equally awful.

The draft is at snail's p[ace, can everyone reading this please PM ABH a list of like 8-10 picks please, just so we can finally finish this with a speed round.

Also, I now have my own and AwSmash's picks, so let me know if Im next, as I can't see, and ABH isn't on, don't want to hold it up


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Fourth Wall is up. Were at pick #1 in the 16th round.

I'm picking last in this round which means i'll probably make that pick 2 weeks from now. I don't get why now people aren't just PM'ing picks with it being so late its not late you'll miss out a huge name or anything.

Granted I haven't PM'ed a list but I also have no clue who the fuck I want to round out my card as I need one more match to complete it.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Looking at my card, I've got the main six matches written up, but I'm very stuck with what I'm going to add for a 7th and maybe an 8th match, may well be giving some of my wrestlers a bye in Round 1


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Torrie Wilson was a pretty good pick in my eyes. I was going for Wilson/Keibler in a Bra & Panties match, but I gave those last 3 picks away for Yokozuna.

Mr Cook, I'm pretty sure you have to use all your wrestlers.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

AwSmash said:


> Torrie Wilson was a pretty good pick in my eyes. I was going for Wilson/Keibler in a Bra & Panties match, but I gave those last 3 picks away for Yokozuna.
> 
> Mr Cook, I'm pretty sure you have to use all your wrestlers.


Don't think that's ever been a rule?


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Maybe it isn't in this one... It was in the last one.

My mistake... maybe... :lol


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah that is a rule, you have to use every wrestler you draft. I thought I put that in since that was definitely a rule in the last draft. Can't find it at the moment. Still, I think that's pretty obvious.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

At least once or on every card?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

On every card. I thought this was implied, otherwise barely anyone would use their jobbers. That's the challenge of creating a card. (Y)


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Yeah that is a rule, you have to use every wrestler you draft. I thought I put that in since that was definitely a rule in the last draft. Can't find it at the moment. Still, I think that's pretty obvious.


That's cool, I think it should maybe have been highlighted at the start (I would have changed some draft picks accordingly) - but I should be able to manage I hope, it just messes up my plans quite a bit - and I probably wouldn't have traded Yokozuna for 3 picks, if I knew I'd be forced to use all of them on every card.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

If we have more matches on our card can we have more gimmick matches?

Say like over 9 matches equals a 4th gimmick match?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Like I said, I thought it was probably pretty clear since there's no guarantee anyone will make it to the next round so it would be a strange choice to hold some wrestlers back and hope that you make it through.

Hmmm, not sure about that really. Maybe. What does everyone else think?


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Nah, I reckon we should just keep the rules as they were. The randomizer has already fucked things up enough for me.

:bron3


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Fair enough, I just want to have every match be on a pole.

How about only 1 in every 3 matches can be gimmick matches.

So 6+ matches = 2 gimmicks

9+ matches = 3 gimmicks

12+ matches = 4 gimmicks

Probably won't change much, but probably makes it more balanced to have a number of gimmicks dependent on the size of the card.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Mr Cook said:


> Fair enough, I just want to have every match be on a pole.
> 
> How about only 1 in every 3 matches can be gimmick matches.
> 
> ...


Well the original rule is 3 gimmick matches max so I can't really change that now midway through. I may allow an extra gimmick match if you have 9+ matches like you mentioned though. I'll see what others think before deciding.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Nah, I'm fine with it. I don't really mind tbh. I couldn't see anyone fitting 12 matches into their card anyway. Except maybe Daiko, but he's going for tag matches.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

We wouldn't have to be talking about this stuff if the draft would actually MOVE ALONG.

Seriously though, just skip people now if they're over an hour (even if offline?)


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

Having extra gimmick matches for bigger cards isnt a good idea imo.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The whole point of the gimmick match restriction is really just to stop people having every match as a HIAC, LMS, cage, street fight etc. It shouldn't really be a problem for anyone to only have 3, if a match is good enough and people are interested in the wrestlers involved it should sell itself and get votes.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah, makes sense, just trying to create some DRAMA since no-one is picking...


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Like the whole TNA/WWE debacle I almost started. :lol

Anyone else here from Australia?

PS: I know that no one else is, I'm just trying to make conversation.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Those Ashes are going well for you guys, eh?...

:andy


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Fuck ya. :lol Give us like 10 years... :side:

Now, to change the topic... check out my new BTB everyone! http://www.wrestlingforum.com/booker/899585-golden-era-nwa-1952-a.html


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Damn, 1952 NWA? That's unique and interesting, I like it.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

It also took a shitload of studying. I was really eager to do it though. The match writing will be a lot easier and take heaps less time, so I'll actually be able to do it. It was also such a golden era for wrestling after the war and heaps of the greatest wrestlers of all time debuted in this period. Seeing as it's only 12 events a year, I'm hoping to go through about 20 years in it. Just 240 shows...


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

YES! YES!

That means I should have your votes AwSmash since I have Thesz


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I had Thesz and Gagne last time! I went for a two out of three falls tag team match with Verne Gagne + Jushin Liger vs. Lou Thesz + The Dynamite Kid, but it didn't poll too well.

I probably should of just put them in separate matches.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Damn that sounds awesome, maybe it was the difference in time zones especially with the Dynamite Kid & Liger that let it down, but I'd pay to see that!

Who knows, Thesz may even be main-eventing my card *ahem* *ahem*


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

AwSmash said:


> I had Thesz and Gagne last time! I went for a two out of three falls tag team match with Verne Gagne + *Jushin Liger* vs. Lou Thesz + The Dynamite Kid, but it didn't poll too well.
> 
> I probably should of just put them in separate matches.


So I can count on your vote then? 8*D


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Ugh, so much indecision at the bottom of my card 

But I'll have no bad matches, and no matches that are just there for filler, that's my goal, I'm determined.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sorry for holding the draft up a bit ya'll. Was sleeping.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Sorry for holding the draft up a bit ya'll. Was sleeping.


Its cool, but do us a favour and PM your remaining picks to ABH, just so we can get this finished


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Obviously, Daiko.  You gave me Misawa... :side:

And, are you thinking the Lou Thesz/Bruno Sammartino, Mr Cook? :mark:

I feel pretty bad for Scott Hall's Ghost here tbh. He's been given a pretty shit roster. If I had his roster I'd probably go with:

Andre the Giant vs. Big Show
Randy Orton vs. Ken Shamrock
The Great Muta vs. Jeff Jarrett

or something similar to that. At least he has Demolition vs. PTP.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mr Cook said:


> Its cool, but do us a favour and PM your remaining picks to ABH, just so we can get this finished


I will when I've sorted out some picks. unk2

I'm scrambling at this point.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

AwSmash said:


> Obviously, Daiko.  You gave me Misawa... :side:
> 
> *And, are you thinking the Lou Thesz/Bruno Sammartino, Mr Cook? :mark:*
> 
> ...


Noooooooo............of course not..........

Yeah Ghost got left with a bad roster, although I think the big man contest is too obvious, and would have people voting against it because of poor match quality maybe, but there's a real lack of people for Andre to work with.

I think maybe Orton would be better to go with Andre? Especially if it was Legend Killer Orton and that was built into the feud, where he was going to kill the biggest legend of all time?

So Orton vs Andre, then Jarrett vs Mutoh, and Shamrock vs Big Show would be the matches I'd prefer.

However AwSmash's line up does also look good, and Show vs Andre is the biggest STAR POWER match you could put on. Shock us Scott Hall, Shock us!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Harlem Heat vs The Usos > Andre vs Show.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Daiko said:


> Harlem Heat vs The Usos > Andre vs Show.


USOS, WE COMIN' FO' YOU N*****S


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUU. So.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

*FINALLY! 

MR COOK HAS SORTED OUT!

HIS....

CARD.*

_The crowd celebrate wildly with lots of cheering_

*TONIGHT,

YOU WILL WITNESS HISTORY.

THE MAIN EVENT OF THE EVENING,

WILL BE BETWEEN,

TWO FORMER WWE CHAMPIONS,

TWO WRESTLEMANIA MAIN-EVENTERS,

TWO OF THE BIGGEST SUPERSTARS OF ALL TIME!

THE MIZ WILL TAKE ON SID JUSTICE!*

_-wut-

-wut-

_


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

But in all seriousness, my card is now sorted should the next six picks go according to plan (which they most likely won't considering everyone else will be scraping the barrel too.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Guess it's time I started putting my card together.

Chris Jericho
Batista
Rob Van Dam
Mark Henry 
Buddy Rogers
Gorgeous George 

My main event guys don't look _too_ bad I guess :side:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Might have to do Junkyard Dog vs Rampage Jackson?

















That could actually be pretty cool.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Might have to do Junkyard Dog vs Rampage Jackson?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Racist


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:kobe

Might have to do a Chain Match? That could be awesome. :mark:


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

So when are we getting our matchups? Would love to know them by the end of the day.

Still have no idea what I'm doing with Ryback and Del Rio...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yeah, I'd like to know the Match-Ups now, so I can plan appropriately.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

what do you want for Del Rio ? pm me


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing who I'm up against as well


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

If the demand is there, I'll set up the matches tonight.

:mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> If the demand is there, I'll set up the matches tonight.
> 
> :mark:


DEMANDDEMANDDEMANDDEMANDDEMANDDEMAND :mark:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Demand bitches.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Amid all the hype for the matchups, I have just posted the FINAL ROUND in the draft OP. Every round has now been randomized and we are nearing closer to the end of the draft.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:mark: :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

So close :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> If the demand is there, I'll set up the matches tonight.
> 
> :mark:


:mark: :moyes1

Beast. PM :ryback


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Cloverleaf is online and hasnt picked get yet


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I told him just now that it's his turn :hendo

A TRADE OCCURRED


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Man, the last three rounds I'm paying for having such good spots in the first 15. Damn.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Awww shit

Btw if anyone is still interested in trading let me know, i could trade mostly anyone on my roster.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

TRADE :mark:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

TRADE BITCHES

DwayneAustin has traded Mark Henry and his 18th round pick to The Beast Incarnate in return for Alberto Del Rio and (The) Ryback.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Holy shit. BLOCKBUSTER.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

:henry1

Mark Henry Vs Shane McMahon STREET FIGHT perhaps?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Was sure you'd do Shane/Tyson.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I only have two more picks left now and I already know who they're gonna be :mark:

No real scrapping of the barrel required :mark:


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

You mean Floyd vs Tyson brawl for all?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Daiko could go pick now if he's online. Clover has been on over an hour already.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Tyson-Floyd & Henry-Shane 

Or 

Tyson-Shane & Floyd-Henry..

Decisions.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

****Willing to trade away Chris Masters and/or Christy Hemme for a pick****


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Can I join this shit? Or am I too late?*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Too late, brother. It's nearly over. :jose


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

STEVIE SWAG said:


> *Can I join this shit? Or am I too late?*


When the next one starts up, whoever is running it will let you know if you like. (Y)


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

:terry1


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Donnacha said:


> ****Willing to trade away Chris Masters and/or Christy Hemme for a pick****


I'll trade my next pick for Masters?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I'll trade my next pick for Masters?


Deal.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

So uh if anybody needs some extra picks I have three left and i'm willing to give them up for the right price. I'm interested in a big name main eventer, good mid card guys and talented women if that helps.

I'd also deal Gagne and/or Kowalski for a good main eventer. 

PM ME THOSE OFFERS PEOPLE!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Donnacha said:


> Deal.


(Y) Cheers! I wanted Masters!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

TRADE

I think everyone knows, but just to confirm: DwayneAustin has traded Chris Masters to The Fourth Wall in exchange for his next draft pick.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pretty happy with my roster. Think I have a good mix of guys that I can put some good matches together with! Going to start developing my first card now.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Would you be interested in Torrie Wilson, Hollywood? Oh, and I can't wait to see who I'm taking on in round 1. :mark: I want to get rid of either Torrie or Gangrel for an opponent for the other.

Or I'll trade Gangrel for two wrestlers.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Just to let everyone know and build up the excitement...

I will randomize and then announce the *ROUND 1 MATCHUPS* tomorrow. Not sure when, so be sure to check in to see who you'll be facing!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tomorrow? 'Dat suspense.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Tomorrow is in three minutes.

It could be then :mark:


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

It's tomorrow apparently. :mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

ABH, JUST LET US KNOW, FREE US OF THIS SUSPENSE.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


>


YOU TEASE.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Anyone want to offer me a talent that they don't want for one of my future picks..meaning you can choose when i'm up if ur talent interests me :russo


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

ABH, ABH, ABHHH?!! :bron3


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

MATCHES:

ABH vs. Everyone

:HHH


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Ha I'm not posting them now, you all must wait until tomorrow when all will be revealed. Though even I don't know at this point since I haven't done the randomizing.



AwSmash said:


> MATCHES:
> 
> ABH vs. Everyone
> 
> :HHH


8*D


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Ha I'm not posting them now, *you all must wait until tomorrow when all will be revealed*. Though even I don't know at this point since I haven't done the randomizing.
> 
> 
> 
> 8*D


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Ha I'm not posting them now, you all must wait until tomorrow when all will be revealed.












(I don't know what the fuck is happening in that GIF either..)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Daiko said:


> (I don't know what the fuck is happening in that GIF either..)


The ending, wtf. :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Chan, you want Drew Mac?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm interested in drew Mac


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank God. 

I'll check your roster to see if there's anyone you want. Or do you want to trade a pick?


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

can i just f'n pick? it's been SOOOOOOooooo long... two ahead of me, 10 hours since a pick...


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Obby !!!! Your killing man lol @IWW yea man whatever its up to you I'll offer my pick if they floats your boat ?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah, I'll take your next pick. So have you already picked in Round 16?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Why are we ALWAYS waiting on obby?

I think for the third draft everybody should have to PM a bunch of names to whoever is running it at the start.

Also i'm still willing to trade my remaining picks for people. So far the only offers I got were Rob Terry and Christy Hemme but not really interested in either of them.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

yes I have, 17th pick ?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

redskins25 said:


> unfortunately yes I have, 17th pick ?


Good. Whenever our illustrious moderator wakes up he can mark it down. D-Mac for your 17th pick.

And Chan, this obviously means that Drew is longer on the table. At least from me.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Good. Whenever our illustrious moderator wakes up he can mark it down. D-Mac for your 17th pick.
> 
> And Chan, this obviously means that Drew is longer on the table. At least from me.


I'll go with Drew :russo I just got here too late lol..Now..unless..my pick is sooner than his you can always turn heel and go with me, i think i need three more picks :hogan


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> i think i need three more picks :hogan


I have 3 more picks and need 2 more people. Lets talk shall we?

EDIT: Chan check your PM's buddy.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

can anyone trade me a pick?


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

I think I still appear invisible from my Mafia days, due to online times being mis-interepreted, I may change it 

I *may* trade a pick, depends who for.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

TRADE

iwatchwrestling has traded Drew McIntyre to redskins25 in exchange for his 17th round pick.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Is it correct that we are now as far as Dave in the list and that we are also waiting on Obby to make his late pick?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

ABH still hasn't posted the lists? :bron3


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> ABH still hasn't posted the lists? :bron3


*But its tomorrow!*


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

How does it work with repeat matches?

Say you get through to the next round, are you allowed to have X amount of same matches on your card? Because I'm sure last draft someone had like an AJ Lee vs Moolah match on each card, it was a Best of 5 series, just wondering what the rules are on this


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Donnacha said:


> Is it correct that we are now as far as Dave in the list and that we are also waiting on Obby to make his late pick?


Yup, that's correct.

I will be posting the matches soon. SOON.

As for repeat matches, I think I'll allow one repeat match if you get through, but it can't be the same main event you had. The card you're referring to was Beast's, as he set out his cards as if they were back-to-back PPVs. He did only have that one repeated match though. You can set your matchcards out like that if you want, or they can just be random and not following on from the last one.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Donnacha said:


> we are also waiting on Obby to make his late pick?


Again.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

MATCHUPS PLZ.

There's also no reason why we can't start on Monday.

I WOULD LIKE THE MATCHES TO BE ANNOUNCED ONE BY ONE TO ADD TO THE SUSPENSE.

:brock


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Good idea, I'll announce them one by one. Starting on Monday might be a bit of a push though, the forum seems to be a bit quieter on the weekends. We'll see though.

THE MATCHES WILL BE ANNOUNCED WITHIN THE NEXT 30 MINUTES. GET HYPED PEOPLE.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry for the hold up fellas. Got injured playing football (soccer) last night, been get checked out and shiz.

:batista3

No lasting damage found thus far :cheer

I'll make my pick now.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

:henry1

TUESDAY/WEDNESDAY SHOULD BE GOOD. The day after we finish the draft really should be it. We can get 16 done today and move onto 17, with that finishing up around Saturday at the earliest and Monday at the latest.

Will I grab the main event spot or the opener? Who knows.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Everybody make sure you stick around, match announcements coming soon. 10 minutes?


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Yay!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark:

If I'm against Ratman ABH, that's our Friendship gone.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> If I'm against Ratman ABH, that's our Friendship gone.


:lol


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm almost ready to post the first match. If anybody doesn't know, this first round will have ten 1-on-1 matches, two on each day from whenever we start. So that'll get us down to ten players. Then a few triple threat matches will come into play in the next round. The order I post the matches will be the order they happen, so whoever comes out first will be the first match when we finally begin.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I better not be in a damn Triple Threat. It'll be the death of me.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

And the first two matches are...

DiabeticDave vs Gambit

Mr Cook vs Jamjam22


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Oh god, please don't be The Fourth Wall vs The Ratman, please don't be The Fourth Wall vs Ratman.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The next set...

Takers Revenge vs Isotopes
Daiko vs EskiBhoy


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

OH FML. NOOOOO.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh, shit. The Fourt Wall and Ratman are still without matches...


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Oh god, please don't be The Fourth Wall vs The Ratman, please don't be The Fourth Wall vs Ratman.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Day 3 matches...

Scott Hall's Ghost vs iwatchwrestling
The Beast Incarnate vs Chan Hung


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

WTF ARE YOU HAVING A LAUGH M8?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

not good


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Day 4...

AwSmash vs HollywoodNightmare
The Fourth Wall vs obby


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

THANK GOD FOR THAT.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

I wanted to face JamJam unk3

*not 'cus it would be easy, it wouldn't, but because I think our cards would match up well and there's lots of people I want off his roster :lol


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm not sure whether I should be pleased here, to be honest. It's good to take on someone else who's been hard done by when it comes to the randomizer, but it also means that if I win I won't be able to take much star power.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

And finally...

The Ratman vs DwayneAustin
redskins25 vs Cloverleaf


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey, Dwayne. You alright there? :cena2


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Ratman V Dwayne 

Twice In A Lifetime :mark:


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

old vs new(kinda) basically with me and cloverleaf I guess


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Everyone just imagine that Taker/Sting turns out like Hogan/Sting...

You're welcome, Dwayne.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I literally would have put up the White Flag if it had been Ratman. Sting vs Taker can stay the hell away from me.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

And just in case any of you don't trust me, here is the randomizer:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Ratman vs Dwayne II. I dont know if i should be scared or not.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

So, toughest draw? Easiest draw? Which match will be too close to call?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

DiabeticDave said:


> Ratman V Dwayne
> 
> Twice In A Lifetime :mark:


:vince


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Gonna be honest here, was scared as shit to face : Ratman, TFW and BEAST


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I can't wait for 'dat build up to Dwayne vs Ratman: II.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

redskins25 said:


> Gonna be honest here, was scared as shit to face : Ratman, TFW and BEAST


There's still time yet. :cena3


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Ratman's potential main event looks like it hold too much weight against Dwayne.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm not going to just look at the main event... Donnacha might have a strong undercard.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

You have to think about the non-draft participants though.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'll definitely be looking at the entire card and I'm sure the draft participants will, but I wouldn't be surprised if as soon as people see 'Sting vs Taker' they are like: :mark: :mark: :mark: and vote.

It's a huge Main Event.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> There's still time yet. :cena3


Thats right, theres still time


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Thats right, theres still time


Yeah, you just stay away from me and we will be cool, buddy.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Dwayne V Ratman is no doubt the main event. Looking at their likely matches:

Dwayne:
Batista V Ryback
Y2J V ADR
RVD V Sabu
B Rodgers V G George
Jay & Mark Briscoe V ???
Trish V Maryse

Ratman:
'Taker V Sting
Wyatt V Abyss
Magnus V R Terry
Psychosis V J Guerrera
Vampiro V C Graves
Paige V Victoria

That's a close match.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Mr Cook vs JamJam, its kind of the best I could hope for, (this is meant with no offense) - JamJam's main event isn't Taker vs Sting, but he still has some really good guys who I think can put on good matches, and he has a good few people I want from his roster.

I think our match will be very close, he has some sick people like Flair/Benoit/Aries.

Edit: Actually, on 2nd thoughts, I want someone easier, GL Jam


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

anybody still up for trading ?


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

redskins25 said:


> anybody still up for trading ?


Depends...


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

are we talking about that OTHER deal DD ?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Oh fuck me, not again......


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Donnacha said:


> Oh fuck me, not again......


:hayden3


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

:ti


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Me vs Eski? Could be interesting.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*OH no...me vs TEH BEAST!!!!*


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

redskins25 said:


> are we talking about that OTHER deal DD ?


Well they're the only guys I want.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> And just in case any of you don't trust me, here is the randomizer:


Damn it nearly was Fourth Wall vs Ratman.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Damn it nearly was Fourth Wall vs Ratman.


Yeah, it's like the Randomizer knows. Weird that.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Randomizer is the GOAT heel.


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

Daiko said:


> Me vs Eski? Could be interesting.


Any idea what day this will take place?

Im leaving tonight and will be at a music featival all weekend (will PM picks beforehand) and I will probably be hanging like a lose tooth until Tuesday at least :lol

Getting my excuses ready


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Your match won't be before Tuesday, so no need to worry. The draft still needs to finish, plus I have to give people about a day to complete their cards and write-ups.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

When is my match likely to be as I won't be online much this weekend :side:


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

It won't be this weekend, draft still has to finish plus an extra bit of time for everyone to get everything in order and sent me their cards. It'll be Monday at the very earliest but I highly doubt that. Tuesday, probably Wednesday I'd say.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

It just kills me that I have to wait till the last day for my match. I think we can say that Ratman vs Dwayne is the GOAT rivalry in WF History Draft History.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

ready to embark on the boyhood dream


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

AwSmash said:


> I'm not sure whether I should be pleased here, to be honest. It's good to take on someone else who's been hard done by when it comes to the randomizer, but it also means that if I win I won't be able to take much star power.


I look forward to our match up. Neither of us have a HUGE name but we both have good rosters overall.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> It just kills me that I have to wait till the last day for my match. I think we can say that Ratman vs Dwayne is the GOAT rivalry in WF History Draft History.


:kobe ABH and I would disagree.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

This is a way off yet, but what would everyone prefer in the later rounds?

At the moment we've got ten matches lined up, and thus ten people go through. The final obviously has to be a 1-on-1 match so we need to eventually get down to 2 players. So:

Two 1 vs 1 matches and two triple threats in round 2, meaning we end up with 4 players in the semi finals. Or...

Another set of 1 vs 1 matches, getting us down to 5 players. Then one triple threat match and one singles match in the semis.

In both cases the triple threat matches will only have 1 player going through. Thoughts?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I think a triple threat in the third round is better. That way we only have one of them instead of two. But either way works for me.


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

Yea the less triple threats the better.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> :kobe ABH and I would disagree.


I don't know this is like our 3 time against each other. We tied in the triple threat and I almost lost to him in the tiebreaker. This is like Ratman vs Dwayne III.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I just want to see a Tag Match in this. People would have to actually communicate with their partner so that they can both put out the best possible card. 

And I'm channeling my inner Teddy Long, so moar tag teams moar better.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Daiko said:


> I just want to see a Tag Match in this. People would have to actually communicate with their partner so that they can both put out the best possible card.
> 
> And I'm channeling my inner Teddy Long, so moar tag teams moar better.


Well, maybe there could be a losers match where the people that lose in the first round team up their remaining wrestlers with someone else and we have a tag match. Maybe just use votes from the draft players for that one or something.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Well, maybe there could be a losers match where the people that lose in the first round team up their remaining wrestlers with someone else and we have a tag match. Maybe just use votes from the draft players for that one or something.


That would be interesting and lead to giant cards with no star power. 

I just wanna advance into the 2nd round so I can say I got farther this time.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Me and chan both lost in the semifinals last game didn't we?

Blockbuster. I already have my second card designed just in case I win :lol.

One random concern of mine is the idea of us draftees voting for the individual who would be the least of a threat to them in the future, voting against a stronger card out of fear. It's ridiculous I know, but I think it happened in a few cases during the first two rounds in the last league. Did anybody else get this feeling at times?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> It just kills me that I have to wait till the last day for my match. I think we can say that Ratman vs Dwayne is the GOAT rivalry in WF History Draft History.


It's destiny that we meet in the final some day in a future draft. :mark:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

No, I can't say I noticed that personally. I'd like to think everyone would vote for the card they prefer.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> Me and chan both lost in the semifinals last game didn't we?
> 
> Blockbuster. I already have my second card designed just in case I win :lol.
> 
> *One random concern of mine is the idea of us draftees voting for the individual who would be the least of a threat to them in the future, voting against a stronger card out of fear. It's ridiculous I know, but I think it happened in a few cases during the first two rounds in the last league. Did anybody else get this feeling at times?*


Yeah. That's why I got voted out in the Quarter Final last time :reus3


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Hmm I never got the idea that people voted against stronger cards. What makes you think people did that? Like any examples?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AwSmash said:


> I'm not sure whether I should be pleased here, to be honest. It's good to take on someone else who's been hard done by when it comes to the randomizer, but it also means that if I win I won't be able to take much star power.


Yeah Hollywood hard the tough times the first part of the Randomizer but then Hollywood had some lucky times the second half...."IF" you win, i'm curious who you nab from his roster :cool2 Or him of yours?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I never voted against stronger cards. I always voted on the overall card.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

As boss as my card was in the last draft, I still went out in the first round. :bron3


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The ONLY time i'm biased is on my own card, i'll vote for it..even though it may not be stronger :side:

But yeah i can see what Beast says is true..some vote for the weaker cards in fear of that person being so dominant later. Personally i voted for the cards i liked the most..i'd rather vote that way overall to give the winner the credit due for a job well done.

And yeah Beast..we came close...them semifinals :mark: :mark: 

and now..in Round 1...one of us has to go .. "I'm coming home..i'm coming home..tell the world.." :vince


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Gotta start stacking my card even more if I'm gonna beat RATMAN.

PMs to ISOTOPES and AWSMASH :vince2

OBBY IS ONLINE


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Posters need to start PMing their picks ffs.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah so much for finishing the draft Monday. We'll be lucky to finish this round by Wednesday.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

fielding offers for the Prime Time Players... a few convos on the go, but i thought i'd open it up in case someone needed a team and i'd missed you.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Hollywood clear your inbox.

Peasants. Peasants without membership everywhere.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Scott Hall's Ghost said:


> fielding offers for the Prime Time Players... a few convos on the go, but i thought i'd open it up in case someone needed a team and i'd missed you.


I'll take the Prime Time Players off your roster if you have both PM me


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

To whoever has Jerry Lynn, do you wanna trade him? If so lets strike a deal.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

ME! pm HN

Ratman look at your CP


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

redskins25 said:


> ME! pm HN
> 
> Ratman look at your CP


Hell yeah bro. Check yours too.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

haha good cheer up alex morgan :mark:, after hearing the terrible news from Parks and Rec


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

What? Ann and Chris are leaving Parks and Rec?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

redskins25 said:


> haha good cheer up alex morgan :mark:, after hearing the terrible news from Parks and Rec


I just PM'ed you my offer for Lynn.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> What? Ann and Chris are leaving Parks and Rec?


:sad: yes

@HN accept when is your next pick ?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

redskins25 said:


> :sad: yes
> 
> @HN accept when is your next pick ?


At least Andy isn't leaving.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

redskins25 said:


> @HN accept when is your next pick ?


20th in the current round.

So yeah Dave like I said before now that redskins made this trade, I accept your previous offer.

ABH, expect a PM from me coming now.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

On the verge on tears, if Andy or Tom left I'd be done


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Hoping this big trade between me and Dave can get done tonight.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Just completed 2 deals in the span of just over an hour. Hopefully it works out good for me.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

ABH is probably asleep, so the trade won't be posted for a few hours.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Probably.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Anyone out there...i have three picks left..if you have a wrestler you feel that doesn't fit your roster...PM me and maybe if i think he fits mine i can trade you an unchosen pick for ur talent :vince


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Same as chan I just picked up Hollywood pick to


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

redskins25 said:


> Same as chan I just picked up Hollywood pick to


Ur draft roster worries me


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

i see that no one has drafted since I last picked

can I change my guy, mayhaps?


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Last-gasp trading everywhere!!

I like the fact people aren't happy with their rosters, just as long as JamJam doesn't make a trade for some GOAT, then you can all carry on 

Who's next in this round? It isn't me is it? (or AwSmash?) - I have his picks


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Mr Cook said:


> Last-gasp trading everywhere!!
> 
> I like the fact people aren't happy with their rosters, just as long as JamJam doesn't make a trade for some GOAT, then you can all carry on
> 
> Who's next in this round? It isn't me is it? (or AwSmash?) - I have his picks


Jam already has Flair, Aries, Benoit, Malenko as a top 4 which is pretty damn good in my mind. He is shopping his remaining picks in hopes to snag someone good though.

I think the trades I pulled off tonight could lead to me getting past Awsmash (I'm against him right?) in the first round. I finally got a big name.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Jam already has Flair, Aries, Benoit, Malenko as a top 4 which is pretty damn good in my mind. He is shopping his remaining picks in hopes to snag someone good though.
> 
> I think the trades I pulled off tonight could lead to me getting past Awsmash (I'm against him right?) in the first round. I finally got a big name.


:hmm:


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Jam already has Flair, Aries, Benoit, Malenko as a top 4 which is pretty damn good in my mind. He is shopping his remaining picks in hopes to snag someone good though.
> 
> I think the trades I pulled off tonight could lead to me getting past Awsmash (I'm against him right?) in the first round. I finally got a big name.


Yeah, exactly, JamJam has enough talent without picking up even more new people 

Also, AwSmash has Steamboat, Misawa, the APA, DDP, and other amazing talent, so it will take a lot to get past him


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

TRADES

redskins25 has traded Jerry Lynn to HollywoodNightmare in exchange for his next pick.

DiabeticDave has traded Owen Hart to HollywoodNightamre in exchange for John Morrison, Kenny King and his next pick.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

:mark:

Now at least if I win, I've got Steamboat/Owen Hart.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

OMG, Hollywood once told me Morrison wasn't for trade, and then he trades him away like a jobber enaldo


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Was about to pick Santino and saw someone picked him already. Ah well derrick bateman > Santino.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Jerry Lynn for a single Draft Pick??? Eh?

Well, the trades do change things a little, I'm just happy because even though my match is going to be very difficult to progress through, if I do get through it I get to take Flair, which means I basically have the entire NWA roster


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

It pains me to lose Owen, it really does, but it works out best for my card overall.

The match I had him was GOAT too :batista3


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Who's facing who? I think I missed the announcement....?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Glad I don't have to make another pick until the Last Round. Dwayne did me a favour tbh. Rather have Masters than pick up some jobber that I'm not going to be able to set up a good match with.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Jamjam22 said:


> Who's facing who? I think I missed the announcement....?


*Hi there.*


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't normally do this, but if anyone's interested in Shannon Moore, make me an offer. My latest trade has made him available.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Mr Cook said:


> *Hi there.*


First, reply to my PM about PWC. I think I PM'd back? Lol. And secondly, how do you know who you're up against? I'm so lost. Where's the brackets?!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

ABH posted the matchups yesterday in this thread. They're probably a number of pages back.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

DiabeticDave vs Gambit
Mr Cook vs Jamjam22
Takers Revenge vs Isotopes
Daiko vs EskiBhoy
Scott Hall's Ghost vs iwatchwrestling
The Beast Incarnate vs Chan Hung
AwSmash vs HollywoodNightmare
The Fourth Wall vs obby
The Ratman vs DwayneAustin
redskins25 vs Cloverleaf

Go here to see when the matches were announced.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

There we go. Thanks fellas.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

AwSmash said:


> :mark:
> 
> Now at least if I win, I've got Steamboat/Owen Hart.


Or I get that when I win....

Seriously now I have star power to match your Steamboat.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Or I get that when I win....
> 
> Seriously now I have star power to match your Steamboat.


Who are you taking if you win HNM?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Donnacha said:


> OMG, Hollywood once told me Morrison wasn't for trade, and then he trades him away like a jobber enaldo


I didn't wanna trade him but Owen gave me that extra star power needed.



Chan Hung said:


> Who are you taking if you win HNM?


Probably Steamboat unless I end up finding someone to fit my card better.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> I didn't wanna trade him but Owen gave me that extra star power needed.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably Steamboat unless I end up finding someone to fit my card better.


Steamboat is a good solid pick...Definitely a guy i thought was good enough the last draft :cool2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Why is it so damn quiet lately? Dafuq.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I have no idea...


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

would anybody want this draft pic k? I'm open to trading it ?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Christy Hemme for your draft pick????


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I forgot she got drafted :lmao

Worst Draft Pick Ever.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Just hurry up and make a pick Redskins, or let us skip you, you're holding the draft up.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

DiabeticDave said:


> Just hurry up and make a pick Redskins, or let us skip you, you're holding the draft up.


Chan picked more than 8 hours ago, so whoever is up next, just go.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Why is no one picking? Why have only two people send me their picks in advance?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

I chose, yea just skip me next time I leverge a trade and I got on at like 1100 my time


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

TR prob wont be on for a couple of hours anyways so sadly it didnt even , matter about to pm you ABH some picks now if I can think of some


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

How many picks do I need to catch up with?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Just one.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Why is no one picking? Why have only two people send me their picks in advance?


I would but my next pick comes in the 18th round in the 2nd half of it....i sadly wont be making that pick for a week at the rate were going.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> I would but my next pick comes in the 18th round in the 2nd half of it....i sadly wont be making that pick for a week at the rate were going.


But what if you're not online when it does come round to your pick?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I generally try to keep an eye on things around here for it but I also figure most people i'd take are gonna get drafted by my next pick.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm still the last person who picked lmfao could of fielded more offers and not hold the draft up :lmao


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

People should just man up and send in a list anyway, it doesnt matter how far away you are. The fact that only two people (including me) has sent in a list is just awful, this will actually take another two weeks at this rate.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Exactly. It's only the jobbers, does it really matter that much if you don't get the person you want at this point? Plus trades are still active if someone does take your man.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Mr Cook said:


> People should just man up and send in a list anyway, it doesnt matter how far away you are. The fact that only two people (including me) has sent in a list is just awful, this will actually take another two weeks at this rate.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Heeeeey... I've been good for time in this and I've not put in a list..

Side note:


#VoteDaiko







(HN, I am getting that spot 8*D)


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Uhm, who's next to pick right now?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I think it's Taker's Revenge. Redskins just picked after Chan Hung, though it said TR was next. Maybe Redskins had his pick.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Jamjam22 said:


> Uhm, who's next to pick right now?


I have no idea...


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Should I just go ahead and make my pick? Is it alright ABH?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

TAKERS REVENGE is up.

BUT:

Last pick: Redskins at 6.23pm

TR was last online at 7.02pm.

Two hour(I think) rule applies. So Jamjam is up.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

I had HN pick and I picked hours ago not me fault and Ive been pretty good with time with only 2 hold ups including this one whcih I forgot I had HN pick and was leveraging a pick. I didnt want to be that guy so I picking before hold the draft up alot and I meant to say skip me but tbh TR has even picked all this time so I really could of.

Only reason I havent pmed ABH my picks is because I have no clue who to pick


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

When I get at least 5 names on a list i'll send it over to ABH but that may take awhile.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

whos after TR, I think their time is even up


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

redskins25 said:


> whos after TR, I think their time is even up


It's me and I already made my pick man.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

So Beast is up


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Has my pick for this round been skipped? I am confused. If so I will pick now. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Not your pick yet, GAMBIT.

The late guys have confused others and fucked up the order.

It is BEAST's turn.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Ah ok I was really confused lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Haven't been on for a while, got no idea what's going on with the draft order at this point though. Some people are definitely wrong.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'll be happy when the drafting is over at this point. It's really dragging now.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

This is getting ugly


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

im confused who's up. i know i've been one of the many late in picking and i apologize (shame on me since i should know better) but i think this may be a blessing in knowing that for future drafts there surely is a way to speed it up. i think in the future there should be a mandatory list that is sent in early on by all participants once they are all signed up. that list goes to the leader of the draft who can begin to sort out the order and the choices (first come , first serve) and in that way the draft runs faster OR unless you all prefer less wrestlers but personally i like having about 16-20 to choose from..makes the ppv card a bit more stacked.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

The order is back on track now, I think. If you guys aren't sure, just go to the first page of the Selection thread and see who's after whomever just picked.

Ratman is up, followed by Mr Cook and Gambit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> The order is back on track now, I think. If you guys aren't sure, just go to the first page of the Selection thread and see who's after whomever just picked.
> 
> Ratman is up, followed by Mr Cook and Gambit.


(Y)


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I think Mr Cook picked too early, assuming we were further on in the draft since later on he is after Cloverleaf. Clover was just making up his missed pick though. I think Obby may have done the same.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah things are confusing right now. 

On the bright side I sent ABH a list of 5 people i'd take with my last pick in case i'm not online...the rest of you should do the same. When I think of more names i'll PM those to you as well ABH.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah I may have picked early, I just saw Cloverleaf and knew I was after him 

This would still be much easier if everybody just thought of a few people, PMed them in, then we could do away with the picks and JamJam could just reveal the remaining ones


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Okay, now I'm seeing names of wrestlers I've never even heard of. Robert Gibson?

Oh Rock N Roll Express. Okay then.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

People are really scraping the barrel at this point.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

There are still four Von Erich's left.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Brooklyn Brawler's still around too...


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> People are really scraping the barrel at this point.


This guy won't be.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

It's my turn, yes? :side:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

No.. Yes.. I don't know anymore!!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Donnacha said:


> It's my turn, yes? :side:


You're welcome for the suggestion.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> You're welcome for the suggestion.


Thanks :hendo

Anybody want to trade me two picks for Steve Blackman? :andy


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Now we're picking up steam. Let's go Obby and Hollywood! Keep dat momentum!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey, ABH you skipped over Obby. He picks before Hollywood.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

What's going on?!?! I have HollywoodNightmare's pick this round, and Obby has his pick before that, that's why I only posted one...


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

can someone please state the round/pick number we're on? i'm totally lost lol


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Wait were already on round 18? 

I'm very confused.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

DiabeticDave said:


> What's going on?!?! I have HollywoodNightmare's pick this round, and Obby has his pick before that, that's why I only posted one...


That's my bad, you can make your pick now. I skipped Obby because he already picked in this round, just a lot earlier than he was supposed to.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

We're in 17 now. Dave's picking for Hollywood, then I'm picking for redskins.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't want to confuse things anymore, but I thought Obby was making up for a previous missed pick??


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I DON'T EVEN KNOW ANYMORE. bama2

It says -1 next to his name so everything lines up, could be wrong though. If it is obviously I'll change it.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

So ABH, if I wanna draft a manager but still wanna get 1 more wrestler first when would I make my manager pick? Just wondering.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Anytime. In this draft you don't have to draft a manager but you can whenever you want.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Well the reason I asked is because I only have 1 pick left. Would I be able to take a manager if I want one at the same time I make my last pick?


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

ABH-- follow up question: when all the drafting is done, can you still add wrestlers/managers to your roster who went undrafted? 

Is it possible (this is my idea, I'm throwing it out there) to do one more randomizer and use it as the 'waiver wires'? Then, when the draft was officially over, we'd be able to select 1 (2 at the most) more people within a 24 hour period (also the right amount of time to put our cards together). Within those 24 hours (PM everyone NOW if you agree to this) people can choose anyone they want who is still undrafted. BUT, if two people claim the same person, then it goes to whomever is higher on the waiver wire. Though, once you win a waiver wire claim, you are automatically reslotted as the lowest priority. 

Just a thought...


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Scott Hall's Ghost said:


> ABH-- follow up question: when all the drafting is done, can you still add wrestlers/managers to your roster who went undrafted?
> 
> Is it possible (this is my idea, I'm throwing it out there) to do one more randomizer and use it as the 'waiver wires'? Then, when the draft was officially over, we'd be able to select 1 (2 at the most) more people within a 24 hour period (also the right amount of time to put our cards together). Within those 24 hours (PM everyone NOW if you agree to this) people can choose anyone they want who is still undrafted. BUT, if two people claim the same person, then it goes to whomever is higher on the waiver wire. Though, once you win a waiver wire claim, you are automatically reslotted as the lowest priority.
> 
> Just a thought...


Interesting idea. But I imagine that might cause too much confusion. I'd be down for it though just so I could get 1 extra person and be at the even 18.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Well the reason I asked is because I only have 1 pick left. Would I be able to take a manager if I want one at the same time I make my last pick?


Oh right, didn't realize you only have 1 pick left. Err, well you've only got 1 pick left so I guess you can only make that 1 really. Though I doubt anyone would care if you just added a manager to your roster.



Scott Hall's Ghost said:


> ABH-- follow up question: when all the drafting is done, can you still add wrestlers/managers to your roster who went undrafted?
> 
> Is it possible (this is my idea, I'm throwing it out there) to do one more randomizer and use it as the 'waiver wires'? Then, when the draft was officially over, we'd be able to select 1 (2 at the most) more people within a 24 hour period (also the right amount of time to put our cards together). Within those 24 hours (PM everyone NOW if you agree to this) people can choose anyone they want who is still undrafted. BUT, if two people claim the same person, then it goes to whomever is higher on the waiver wire. Though, once you win a waiver wire claim, you are automatically reslotted as the lowest priority.
> 
> Just a thought...


That's a cool idea - I'll leave it up for discussion. Though I doubt they'll be that many good people that go undrafted. Let's see what everyone else says.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

sure, or for next time. while i didn't know how this worked and already had a half-roster of shitty wouldn't-have-picked's (plus the GOAT), i'd still love to do this again if you'll have me next time.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yeah it could be confusing but im up for that idea. Yeah im down one so i wouldnt mind picking up another guy.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Scott Hall's Ghost said:


> ABH-- follow up question: when all the drafting is done, can you still add wrestlers/managers to your roster who went undrafted?
> 
> Is it possible (this is my idea, I'm throwing it out there) to do one more randomizer and use it as the 'waiver wires'? Then, when the draft was officially over, we'd be able to select 1 (2 at the most) more people within a 24 hour period (also the right amount of time to put our cards together). Within those 24 hours (PM everyone NOW if you agree to this) people can choose anyone they want who is still undrafted. BUT, if two people claim the same person, then it goes to whomever is higher on the waiver wire. Though, once you win a waiver wire claim, you are automatically reslotted as the lowest priority.
> 
> Just a thought...


Personally i think when the draft is officially done we should move forward. I think the motion to do that would be majority of what others want. I think adding more last minute gimme's or ideas are interesting but for the sake of the others and not to confuse them we let it be as is. My two cents


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

I just want to get the draft over with, it's dragged on way too long and I want to start making matches. 

We already have 40 more wrestlers in this draft than the last one, we have 18 spots for 6 matches. That's plenty IMO.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Scott Hall's Ghost said:


> sure, or for next time. while i didn't know how this worked and already had a half-roster of shitty wouldn't-have-picked's (plus the GOAT), i'd still love to do this again if you'll have me next time.


I think everybody who did it this time will be invited back next time.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I just PM'd my last pick to ABH and to be safe i PM'd him a backup...Now time to put up the potential card against ABH :vince


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I think I only have one pick left, but I PM'd about 6 Tag Teams to ABH anyways...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Daiko's got like 27 people, but still working to pad that roster. :heyman5


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I roughly know who I am going to pick last but still not sure. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm probably going to pick some jobber.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Daiko's got like 27 people, but still working to pad that roster. :heyman5


Tag Team Royal Rumble on a Pole Match needs to happen, so I need that padding.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Who is up now? 

Is it me? (i.e Me using Fourth Wall's pick) :bryan


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Cloverleaf is up, followed by Awsmash. I had redskins pick this round.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Okay, now I'm seeing names of wrestlers I've never even heard of. Robert Gibson?
> 
> Oh Rock N Roll Express. Okay then.





The Fourth Wall said:


> People are really scraping the barrel at this point.


If you were talking about Robert Gibson, how are Rock N Roll Express scraping the barrel? They're one of the greatest teams of all time. That's if you were talking about them... :lol

Anyone want either Torrie Wilson or Gangrel? I'm VERY open to trading them. I've got nothing for either.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AwSmash said:


> If you were talking about Robert Gibson, how are Rock N Roll Express scraping the barrel? They're one of the greatest teams of all time. That's if you were talking about them... :lol
> 
> Anyone want either Torrie Wilson or Gangrel? I'm VERY open to trading them. I've got nothing for either.


Indeed...to me they were back then as good or better than the Rockers of Michaels and Jannetty in my opinion.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Who's up to pick? Are we in the last round yet?


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

It feels like everyone has given up... C'MON!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

SAVE_US.ABH

Can somebody tell me if it's my go?

(I sent a list to ABH last night anyways so don't be mad at me :side: )

Fuck it, I just went ahead and picked anyways.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

You jumped Awsmash and Clover (and me, but I just got up) so I'll go ahead and pick. I think you were probably in the right since it's been so long since the last pick (mine).


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:kenny

Fuck, sorry. Thought those guys already made their picks when it seemed that a bunch of guys had jumped ahead.

Fuck this round.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I wouldn't worry, honestly. 

After Total Divas last night, I decided that Stephanie and Eva Marie MUST have a match.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Ooh, AwSmash's pick?

That's mine now, I'll pick


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

We're now on Scott Hall's Ghost. Cloverleaf will need to make up his pick when he returns.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

It's been slow today it seems huh gang :HHH2


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Anyone want Torrie Wilson and/or Gangrel? I'd want a manager for them... or maybe even just a pick.... I'll let you know after I look at the selections so far.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Everyone who doesn't PM a list of picks to ABH within the next 24 hours forfeits any remaining picks they have?


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

*ITS THE LAST ROUND!!! @:}{:}{}pl+p)oe)_cki"(_jc(_(_(_(_4,KI9OKTIOL9G,KLO95,KTY56313=0=-44P4=344*


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

Offline for 4 days and I only (just about) missed one pick?!?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yup, that's the jobber rounds for you. We're almost there though.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

We're on the Final Round! :cheer


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

FINAL ROUND!!!!!!!!!!!! (Y)


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

About fucking time...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*STEVE BLACKMAN IS AVAILABLE IN RETURN FOR ONE PICK*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Donnacha said:


> *STEVE BLACKMAN IS AVAILABLE IN RETURN FOR ONE PICK*


I'll trade you my last pick for Steve Blackman?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Deal


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Good, because I had no idea who I'd pick for this last round!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

^ Trade up here, I'll update the draft thread.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*SABU IS FOR TRADE*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*The Fourth Wall
1. Daniel Bryan
2. AJ Styles
3. Christian
4. Mr. Perfect (acquired from DiabeticDave, through Daiko)
5. Jake Roberts
6. Rampage Jackson
7. Fandango
8. Al Snow
9. Curtis Axel (acquired from DiabeticDave, through The Ratman)
10. Test
11. Crash Holly
12. Hardcore Holly
13. Alex Riley
14. Matt Morgan
15. Charlie Haas
16. Junkyard Dog
17. Chris Masters (acquired from DwayneAustin)
18. Steve Blackman (acquired from DwayneAustin)
*









*MY. BODY. IS. READY.*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

So who's gonna pick Tito Ortiz? 8*D


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

SABU anybody? :downing


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> So who's gonna pick Tito Ortiz? 8*D


If anyone actually does. I'll literally laugh my ass off. :lmao


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> So who's gonna pick Tito Ortiz? 8*D


He hasn't wrestled a match yet. How can he be drafted? Same with Rampage Jackson.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rampage has brawled on Television. That counts. 8*D

Plus, Rampage is guaranteed to wrestle a match soon.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Obby I'll trade you my last pick and someone for Jim Duggan ? pm if you ever see this


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I let Fourth Wall have Rampage since I assumed he would have wrestled a match by the time the matchcards came round. He hasn't, but I can't remove him now. I was joking about Ortiz, though.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Anyone who picks Tito Ortiz or Rampage Jackson might challenge Eva Marie for the worst Draft Pick..


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

How is Rampage a bad pick? He's a big name and he can put in some good match-ups.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> How is Rampage a bad pick? He's a big name and he can put in some good match-ups.


He has no wrestling ability at all and has a limited group of opponents.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Christy Hemme is the WOAT pick.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Daiko said:


> He has no wrestling ability at all and has a limited group of opponents.


True, he's got starpower though. Plus, we're not actually watching the matches and I have enough people for him to face on my Roster. 

He could work against:
Test
Morgan
Junkyard Dog
Masters


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Daiko said:


> Anyone who picks Tito Ortiz or Rampage Jackson might challenge Eva Marie for the worst Draft Pick..


Anyone who has watched Total Divas knows that Steph/Eva Marie is a ***** bout incoming.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I still don't get why people pick Mayweather, Tyson and other non wrestlers to WRESTLE on their WRESTLING card. I know they are big names in their sport but seeing those types of names on a card just makes me think the rest of the card better be awesome if they want a vote from me.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> True, he's got starpower though. Plus, we're not actually watching the matches and I have enough people for him to face on my Roster.
> 
> He could work against:
> Test
> ...


I wouldn't watch Test/Morgan/Masters vs Jackson and I doubt any of those matchups would grab you many votes.



iwatchwrestling said:


> Anyone who has watched Total Divas knows that Steph/Eva Marie is a ***** bout incoming.


***** Women.
-***** bout. 

:meltzer


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Reks and Hawkins = GOAT tag team


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Gambit said:


> Reks and Hawkins = GOAT tag team


Dudebusters > Reks & Hawkins


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

16 picks until this thing is finally done. Has everyone started writing up their card? Still trying to sort out some trades? And when would everyone like the first two matches to be posted. Obviously it depends how quickly these picks get done though.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm so conflicted right now. My card is all set, but I've got one more pick. Matches are all set, and I've got a manager. What to do?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

iwatchwrestling said:


> I'm so conflicted right now. My card is all set, but I've got one more pick. Matches are all set, and I've got a manager. What to do?


Trade the pick away for someone? Pick another manager?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Can we have two managers?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't see why not. You can have as many of you like, remember I never specified that you had to have one at all.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Good call. That should solve things.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Can we use match up cards??

'Cus I've spent way too much time making some :ziggler1


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I have 1 more person needed for my card to be set.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

The WOAT pick really depends on where in the draft someone gets picked.

But I do have to say that Eva Marie at any stage of the draft is a serious contender.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Shopping Miz for a low carder (preferably a High flyer or something) & a 18th rounder. Offers?


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

offering Hakushi for a draft pick. Bryan Clark/Adam Bomb/Wrath & Akeem/One Man Gang could also be available for a pick or some deal combining some guys/a pick for some of my guys. PM offers.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I think i'm pretty much done trading. Though i'd deal my last pick for a good high flyer but that's about the only deal that'd perk my interest.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

STOP HATING ON EVA MARIE GUYS.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Fine, you got me.

Miz for an 18th.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't even know who I've picked.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

I would take Miz for an 18th if I had any picks to spare, and he would actually fit into my time frame, its a good deal for someone though 

LETS HURRY UP AND FINISH THIS THANG!


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I would also take The Miz if I had any picks to spare. I don't like him, but there's a couple of match-ups for him that would make sense.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Seriously, can we just go ahead and everyone post their picks for any order in the last round?

That would be a simple solution


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Gangrel or Torrie Wilspm for a draft pick. Anyone interested?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

My entire roster is still available for trade if anyone wants them.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I only want Gilly Bunn and Doad Rogg, Daiko.

Would you like LAX? :lol


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

lolno


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Cloverleaf is online.

Y he no choose?


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Mr Cook said:


> Seriously, can we just go ahead and everyone post their picks for any order in the last round?
> 
> That would be a simple solution


Can we? Please? Please Please? :


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I don't have to worry about anymore picks now but that would definitely get us to the card stage a lot faster.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I only joined halfway through and it feels like this draft has been dragging on for months, must be awful for the rest of you guys.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

It will be worth it though. I think the battles will be much better this time 'round.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I feel sorry for anyone who has sat through all of this only to go out in the first round. Which will be me no doubt..


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

And RATMAN.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Donnacha said:


> And RATMAN.


What about me?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

AwSmash said:


> Gangrel or Torrie Wilspm for a draft pick. Anyone interested?


I'll take Gangrel for a pick


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

You see the issue there is I give you Graves/Vampiro/Gangrel. 8*D

Nah, I accept.

Sorry Donnacha.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yeah that's a good triple threat there imo lol


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

Can we switch one of our picks before the rounds up? Repick basically? Cause I'm good to put that in now and my last pick. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Explain further, I don't understand.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

I want to change a pick I made. Let when guy be available again and pick someone else. Just changed my plan and wet a diff direction. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

One guy, not when


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

You'll probably have to keep it. If I allow one person to change a pick then everyone could start doing it. But if no one objects to it then it doesn't really bother me. I'll leave it up to the other players.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> What about me?





Daiko said:


> *I feel sorry for anyone who has sat through all of this only to go out in the first round.* Which will be me no doubt..


You're going out in the first round, brah :hayden3



AwSmash said:


> You see the issue there is I give you Graves/Vampiro/Gangrel. 8*D
> 
> Nah, I accept.
> 
> Sorry Donnacha.


:kobe2

*SABU FOR TRADE*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Hmmm we'll have to wait and see I guess


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Donnacha said:


> You're going out in the first round, brah :hayden3


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> You'll probably have to keep it. If I allow one person to change a pick then everyone could start doing it. But if no one objects to it then it doesn't really bother me. I'll leave it up to the other players.


Can we all just pick forthe 18th round in any order? That may be an idea for future drafts, any round after 12 goes in any order.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Should KLEEBLATT be PM'd or something? It's his turn, ya?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

He's been on and a few hours have passed. Whoever's next should just pick.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Ill make my pick if I can get another 18th rounder for Miz .


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

If you don't understand the trades that took place, ABH.

I traded Gangrel to Rat man for his 18th pick which I then traded to Donnacha for Sabu.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cloverleaf is up~! Last round :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cloverleaf or Kleebatt was online i PM'd him that he was up earlier lol


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Can someone tell me how many more picks before its me again?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Kleeblatt- late
Scott Hall's Ghost- late
Isotopes
Mr Cook
Chan
Me 
Me 
Takers Revenge
You


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Isotopes is another one who seems to take forever.

I say everybody just picks in whatever order this round, not like any big stars are left anyway.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Hell with it, I'm making my picks, Cloverleaf and Isotopes have been missing a lot during this... just make your picks, and if ABH shouts at you I'll take the blame 

I'll even wait an hour before picking myself as to not favour myself.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Some posters shouldn't bother joining the draft if they know they won't be around often enough to make picks.

Whoever wins this draft and runs the next one should threaten DISQUALIFICATION for shit like that, and as I'll be winning this draft, I'll be sure to do so. :hendo

There I said it. :blatter


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Oh you mean, if you win?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

FUCK IT - EVERYONE MAKE YOUR PICKS NOW. FUCK THE ORDER. I'M DRUNK AND I DON'T CARE ANYMORE

:draper2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Oh you mean, *if* you win?


:hayden3



AlienBountyHunter said:


> FUCK IT - EVERYONE MAKE YOUR PICKS NOW. FUCK THE ORDER. I'M DRUNK AND I DON'T CARE ANYMORE
> 
> :draper2


GOAT Draft Host right here.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> FUCK IT - EVERYONE MAKE YOUR PICKS NOW. FUCK THE ORDER. I'M DRUNK AND I DON'T CARE ANYMORE
> 
> :draper2


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Holla Hollamania is now complete.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Just like that my roster is complete! M-Dogg is a nice final pick and I think I have the pieces needed to beat Awsmash.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Making my LAST PIC NOW...FUCK IT..LAST ROUND BItCHES!!!!!!!! lol*

:HHH2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Daiko said:


> Holla Hollamania is now complete.


hahaha that GIF :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm thinking of putting Brutus Beefecake and "The Rock" Don Muraco inside of a Classic Steel Cage. NWA will be done and dusted after that!

:vince2


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Fuck that. Brutus Beefcake V Pancake Patterson :mark:

How many people need to make their last pick??


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't have Pancake Patterson.

:bron3


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Finally i think i've finally chosen my last two talents and i'm done!


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I jumped like 10 ppl with my pick but whatever haha


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

So we're picking out of order this last round then. Guess I'll take one of the greatest talking managers of all time.

And lol at Chan thinking he got Mil in the last round. I was going to put him against Del Rio and do a father/son match. Mil's brother, Dos Caras stepped in though.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

ABH should we send our cards in then? Since nearly everyone is completely finished?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Right, I think after updating all the rosters only two people still have to pick. I might have missed someone so if I have just let me know.

*Takers Revenge* still needs to make his final pick.
*Cloverleaf* still needs to make 2 picks.

Then we'll be done.

:hb


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

As Daniel Bryan would say:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Clover is online right now and I told him yesterday in the chatbox that it was his turn.

Dammit, Clover :kobe8


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Everyone start sending their cards in, I've done mine, so lets get these matches started!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Ok, DEADLINE TIME. How long does everyone need? How about the end of tomorrow (Friday), which means I could post the first two matches on Saturday?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Ok, DEADLINE TIME. How long does everyone need? How about the end of tomorrow (Friday), which means I could post the first two matches on Saturday?


YES :bryan :bryan


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

sounds good.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

I say do it tomorrow. People have been planning their card throughout so it's not as if we have to think up one on the spot. 24 hours is enough IMO.

THE PEOPLE WON'T WAIT FOREVER :HHH2


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

DiabeticDave said:


> I say do it tomorrow. People have been planning their card throughout so it's not as if we have to think up one on the spot. 24 hours is enough IMO.
> 
> THE PEOPLE WON'T WAIT FOREVER :HHH2


*YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

DAT Page stretch.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Dammit ABH reply to my PM :bully3


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

DiabeticDave said:


> Dammit ABH reply to my PM :bully3


Sorry.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

PAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE Stretch.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Sorry.


I missed a great opportunity there. I'm ashamed of myself.

Go sit on the naughty step Dave unk3

NOTE: Fuck this page stretch is annoying.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I haven't even made all my picks yet. LOLOLOL


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I will send my card now. If I have time tomorrow I will write build up to go with them


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sent my card in! Oh yeah. :mark:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

ALL YOUR CARDS SUCK.

 I kid, everything looks good so far.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Was about to rant on your ass then ABH.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I changed my plan at the last minute and I think it looks better for it. Realized one match would work better if I switched a couple of people around.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I need to type my card up. I already know all my matches but need to make some write ups to these. Still trying to figure out a good storyline for Undertaker vs Chuck Palumbo.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> I need to type my card up. I already know all my matches but need to make some write ups to these. Still trying to figure out a good storyline for Undertaker vs Chuck Palumbo.


Ten times better than Sting vs Taker.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

anybody willing to part with a tag team ? pm me before its too late


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

CLoverleaf I will trade you Tensai, if you are about to trade for Brodus from Gambit for a pick ?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Ten times better than Sting vs Taker.


Will probably do a motorcycle race in the arena parking lot and winner gets the losers motorcycle.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

redskins25 said:


> CLoverleaf I will trade you Tensai, if you are about to trade for Brodus from Gambit for a pick ?


You might want to PM him, he doesn't frequent in this thread much I don't think.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Will probably do a motorcycle race in the arena parking lot and winner gets the losers motorcycle.


'Dem buyz. :vince


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Gambit said:


> I changed my plan at the last minute and I think it looks better for it. Realized one match would work better if I switched a couple of people around.


Could you trade out Rocky, I'd rather have someone else when I win :heyman5


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

I did :lmao and he just made a pick


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I haven't made a pick. What you on Redskins?

If yourself and Gambit are keen to trade me the two of them it's a done deal.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

No I didnt click in the thread, usually ppl only make picks in there and dicussions and trade talk in here. Taylor could we pm you the card without the write ups, and then to the latter later on ?.

@Clover I'm up for that trade still


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I would trade another person and a pick for Brodus. But Brodus is key to one match for me 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

redskins25 said:


> No I didnt click in the thread, usually ppl only make picks in there and dicussions and trade talk in here. Taylor could we pm you the card without the write ups, and then to the latter later on ?.


Yeah that's fine.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Gonna send in my card in a couple hours. I have to format and post the next episode of Raw in my BTB first and then i'll do the write ups and send it your way ABH.

By the way do we have a limit on how many title matches we can have?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Nope, you can have as many as possible. Or you can have none. Up to you.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

Trade Completed. ABH has the details.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

Also-- can someone sum up what DOESN'T count as a stipulation again? (I know if it's a normal pinfall one-on-one match it's not a specialty match, even if the loser 'loses their hair' 'retires' etc...) But what else? Triple threats and Fatal Four Ways are normal? Am I forgetting things? lol


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Singles, Tag, Triple Threat, Fatal Four Way, 5 Man, 6 Man, etc.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

gotcha.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

TRADE

Scott Hall's Ghost has traded The Prime Time Players to redskins25 in exchange for Drew McIntyre and Big E Langston.

Also, here's my post from a while ago confirming what counts as gimmick matches and what doesn't.



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Just to clarify, these matches are what are considered 'gimmick matches': (in this draft anyway)
> 
> Hell In A Cell
> Steel Cage
> ...


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

perfect, thanks!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Loses hair would be a stipulation wouldn't it?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Not if the match itself is a regular singles match, no. I'm trying to be lenient here.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Just got in and am going back out for a little bit, and I see the deadline for cards isn't until tomorrow. When I get back in I'll type up my card and PM it. 

My CARD RULES :ryback


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Fuck lenience. Rule this place with an Iron Fist dammit :vince3


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

My card is in. BRING IT ON AWSMASH!


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

i can't see winning at all, but i'm really happy with my card in the end. it's super entertaining for me, and that's mostly what i go for in life. lol good luck to IWW!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I just want to be clear, were allowed 3 special type of matches right?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

As far as I'm aware. That's what I sent in.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes, that's correct.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

When do I need to put in my Matches for my match?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

ABH, when is my first match btw?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

_If_ I have most of the cards in tomorrow then I will post the first two matches. I already have 3 of the 4 involved in the first couple of matches so we should be ok. If it does start tomorrow then:

*Friday*
DiabeticDave vs Gambit
Mr Cook vs Jamjam22

*Saturday*
Takers Revenge vs Isotopes
Daiko vs EskiBhoy

*Sunday*
Scott Hall's Ghost vs iwatchwrestling
The Beast Incarnate vs Chan Hung

*Monday*
AwSmash vs HollywoodNightmare
The Fourth Wall vs obby

*Tuesday*
The Ratman vs DwayneAustin
redskins25 vs Cloverleaf

The matches will be posted probably between 5-7pm UK time, which is 12-2pm for most Yanks.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Everyone writing background for their matches?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

How big do the backgrounds need to be? I can't be fucked writing more than 1-2 lines for mines..


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I got about 4-5 match line ups done. I should probably leave it at that but it would look weird if the others didn't have any write ups to it.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

You don't have to write any at all if you don't want. Of the cards I've been sent so far, there's a few with no write ups, one with a solid paragraph each, one with a mammoth amount of write-up, and a 'special' one. If that helps.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm just throwing in a line describing the feud and then just spewing out references.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Fuck it. I'm not doing a write up. Just can't get up the motivation. I think my card though speaks for itself, though.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm not doing that unless I reach the later stages.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Just finished all of the write ups and submitted my card. Dwayne better watch out for my main event. 

Undertaker vs. Chuck Palumbo in a Motorcycle Race Match. Chuck even took Undertakers wife away from him too.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Sent mines in.. I got bored halfway through and just tried to get the most random shite in. 

*SPOILER FOR MY DRAFT*

Fabulous Moolah and Mickie James will fight.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Anyone interested in a trade or has the deadline passed. Must be a good offer of course


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> You don't have to write any at all if you don't want. Of the cards I've been sent so far, there's a *few with no write ups*, *one with a solid paragraph each*, *one with a mammoth amount of write-up, and a 'special' one*. If that helps.


Interesting..


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Takers Revenge said:


> Anyone interested in a trade or has the deadline passed. Must be a good offer of course


You can still trade, but I don't see many people doing so, because a lot have sent their cards in.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

*WE WANT MATCHES!*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PM'd and Sent in my Card bitches!!!! :lol :lol :lol

Good luck beast (Y)


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

My card is terrible.

Gonna redo it completely. 

Gah.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

CARD SENT :moyes1

Didn't bother with write ups


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

I'll send mine in later today. Just have to work on some more write-up's. Excited to see everyone else's cards.


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

Mine should be sent in less than an hour.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Just sent my card in, but this time I'm only revealing one match.

*SPOILER:*
Val Venis WILL face Torrie Wilson in a highly anticipated Bedroom Brawl match.

Oh, and the promotional poster was just completed!


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

I have sent my card.

Happy with my match ups.
Moderatly happy with my storylines.
But I think my write-ups and probably not being able to vote on my match might hurt me.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I was going to do write ups...i think or i'm sure Beast will :russo
But i went ahead and just did the matchups...hope to make it to round two but guess we shall see lol


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

When is my match up? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Sorry everyone, I've been really busy all day and only just came on here. I have all the cards from the 4 players involved in today's matches so will post them soon. Gambit, your match is today. Schedule:

*Friday*
DiabeticDave vs Gambit
Mr Cook vs Jamjam22

*Saturday*
Takers Revenge vs Isotopes
Daiko vs EskiBhoy

*Sunday*
Scott Hall's Ghost vs iwatchwrestling
The Beast Incarnate vs Chan Hung

*Monday*
AwSmash vs HollywoodNightmare
The Fourth Wall vs obby

*Tuesday*
The Ratman vs DwayneAustin
redskins25 vs Cloverleaf

The deadline for everyone else that hasn't yet sent in their cards is tonight/tomorrow morning. If you haven't sent your card in when the time comes to post your match, I'll have to put your card together for you and no one wants my grubby hands messing up their roster, do they?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Is it even possible to fuck up my matches? 

Tag Match
Tag Match
Singles Womens
Tag Match
Summer of Lashley

Simple.


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> I'll have to put your card together for you


Didnt you win last time? :lol

Sounds more like a reward than a punishment, can we pretend I didnt send my card?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

:HHH2

First two matches will be arriving soon btw.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> :HHH2
> 
> First two matches will be arriving soon btw.


:mark:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Ah ok guess I will have to cope without write ups 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

when are the write up due (this is homework)


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Voting started :mark::mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Voting has begun... :mark: :mark: This will be an UNPREDICTABLE DRAFT..it's ANYONE'S to win! :vince5


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I hope my lack of write-ups and razzamatazz doesn't come back to haunt me. :side:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

You can still send in write-ups if you want, even if you've already submitted your card. IWW said he's going to do that. I think Fourth Wall did aswell. 

Btw, at the moment I haven't received cards from Takers Revenge or Isotopes. Obviously they have a lot of time left yet but if for whatever reason they don't submit cards in time, rather than just do it myself I may postpone that match for a day and push another match forward. That will only happen if *both* players don't submit their cards though.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I like my Write Ups. The Summer of Lashley begins!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I had actually decided not to do writeups, but suddenly felt the urge. Think they're pretty good.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

My writeups are only like a paragraph and I have two thirds of them done.

:brock


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Donnacha said:


> I hope my lack of write-ups and razzamatazz doesn't come back to haunt me. :side:


It sucks we have to wait till Tuesday. The suspense will kill me.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

We finally get to see Holla Hollamania today. :mark:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

AwSmash said:


> We finally get to see Holla Hollamania today. :mark:


Tag Team madness & The Summer of Lashley begins! Tell your friends :mark:


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Daiko said:


> Tag Team madness & The Summer of Lashley begins! Tell your friends :mark:


Fuck my friends. If I tell them, I might not get a seat.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

AwSmash said:


> Fuck my friends. If I tell them, I might not get a seat.


Seats? Bring your own! Don't worry about bringing snacks though, our Lord and Saviour Teddy Long has that covered!


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

If I tell them, I might not get a seat close to the action.

At least I'll get free snacks. :hb:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Holla Holla Playa.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Submitted my card :mark:.

GOODLUCK CHAN.

:brock


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Isotopes still hasn't submitted his card, and his match is scheduled for today. Takers Revenge has submitted his though. If he doesn't send it in within the next hour or so, do I go ahead with the match and make his card for him? Or do I postpone their match and push another forward? OPINIONS PEOPLE.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Make his card.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Me and Chan have our cards in, correct?

Post that if Chan doesn't mind.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> Me and Chan have our cards in, correct?
> 
> Post that if Chan doesn't mind.


Agreed. You can post our match and theres on another day (Y)

Good luck Beast!!!! :angel


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Ok I'll do that then, Topes did say he's been having computer problems recently too but apparently they'd been sorted out. Anyway, Beast vs Chan will now take place today, along with Daiko vs EskiBhoy.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Ok I'll do that then, Topes did say he's been having computer problems recently too but apparently they'd been sorted out. Anyway, Beast vs Chan will now take place today, along with Daiko vs EskiBhoy.


Sounds good. Worst case..worst case you make the card if at the end one person hadn't turned his in...least gives him a fighting chance no matter what you put :lol


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Summer of Lashley incoming :mark:

~Holla Holla!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Can't wait until tomorrow. Some pretty nice cards posted thus far.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Really pumped for my match on Monday. :mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sorry I've not been on this weekend been immensely busy! Looking over the matches now and voting!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Some very good cards so far.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Donnacha said:


> Some very good cards so far.


There is indeed, this may take some time.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Holy crap, It's my match today isn't it? :mark: :mark:


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah... and mine too! :mark:


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Is mine, is mine?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Get 'dem matches posted up ABH, I can't wait any longer.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

DAT timing. :brodgers


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

i don't understand my voting. i was prepared to lose, given when i came in/how i had to make up the roster/etc... but not like this lol not sure what would be worse; this, or losing by one at the last second. ah well. disappointed, to a degree, but it's really fun to see the other cards and read what folks have come up with. great stuff so far!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

It's nice to see how well my Gimmick picks turned out this round.. I might have to get another gimmick planned out for if we do this again.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Scott Hall's Ghost said:


> i don't understand my voting. i was prepared to lose, given when i came in/how i had to make up the roster/etc... but not like this lol not sure what would be worse; this, or losing by one at the last second. ah well. disappointed, to a degree, but it's really fun to see the other cards and read what folks have come up with. great stuff so far!


Losing hurts, regardless of how many votes it was by. You didn't really get a chance to make your roster from the start so I wouldn't be too disappointed, just come back next time with a vengeance. 

Trust me, its worse when you're in from the start, and put up the best card you can, and then lose :


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Not looking forward to today :side:


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

When is my match, yo?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Will post it soon-ish.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

When's the draw for the next round??


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

When these matches are complete I'll set the randomizer up again. Btw Dave, could you do those calculations again and PM me the average draft spot of each player please? I want to put those stats in the end-of-draft awards. (Y)


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> When these matches are complete I'll set the randomizer up again. Btw Dave, could you do those calculations again and PM me the average draft spot of each player please? I want to put those stats in the end-of-draft awards. (Y)


I'll post 'em now (Y)

The thumb smiley works :cheer

Can I cheat a little and wait 'til I know my next opponent before choosing someone from Gambit's roster?? :angel


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

*Average Picking Pos.*
The Beast Incarnate 9.17
Daiko 9.22
iwatchwrestling 9.28
The Ratman 9.44
Isotopes 9.67
Diabetic Dave 10.00
Donnacha 10.00
Jamjam22 10.00
redskins25 10.00
EskiBhoy 10.28
Mr Cook 10.72
Obby 10.72
Cloverleaf 10.89
Gambit 11.06
Scott Hall's Ghost 11.06
The Fourth Wall 11.06
HollywoodNightmare 11.22
Chan Hung 11.61
AwSmash 12.06
Takers Revenge 12.44


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks!

And yes, that's fine. You can wait. They'll be posted right after the final match finishes in two days.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Thanks!
> 
> And yes, that's fine. You can wait. They'll be posted right after the final match finishes in two days.


:yes

Cheers. 'Cus I have to decide whether to stick woith the cruiserweights ot pick a heavyweight. If my next opponent has some good cruiserweights I'll stick, otherwise I'll twist.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't think I'll be near as happy with the undercard on my second round card. Main event is decent, I think, but my roster was totally better as a one and done. 

I mean, I think I can make some interesting matchups, but after the top two/three matches, the quality isn't as high as I might like. 

Scotty, once you get to do a full draft I think you'll do better. You were at a disadvantage coming in and getting someone else's roster, but you had some cool ideas, and with your own complete roster, I think you could be a real force.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

iwatchwrestling said:


> I don't think I'll be near as happy with the undercard on my second round card. Main event is decent, I think, but my roster was totally better as a one and done.
> 
> I mean, I think I can make some interesting matchups, but after the top two/three matches, the quality isn't as high as I might like.
> 
> Scotty, once you get to do a full draft I think you'll do better. You were at a disadvantage coming in and getting someone else's roster, but you had some cool ideas, and with your own complete roster, I think you could be a real force.


Thanks, bro. And good luck moving forward. Hopefully I'll be around for the next run/not miss it-- should be good times. Looking forward to seeing the results to the end for this one, though!


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

me/cloverleaf thread is pretty dead


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Can't help but think the voting for the matches that end tomorrow is done. Ratman has a considerable advantage, and redskins has a good cushion. 

Question for the next round (and future rounds if we advance): How many rematches do we get? Can we do a rematch in the third round from the first round that we didn't do in the second round?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

well this is awkward

I take Christian. Sorry TFW :bron3


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

WTF, THERE'S BRYAN THERE.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

yeah but


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Can't help but think the voting for the matches that end tomorrow is done. Ratman has a considerable advantage, and redskins has a good cushion.
> 
> Question for the next round (and future rounds if we advance): How many rematches do we get? Can we do a rematch in the third round from the first round that we didn't do in the second round?


You can have the odd rematch but I'd prefer no repeats of main events. Otherwise someone like Ratman could just do Sting/Taker again in round 3 or something, and that's not particularly fair and part of the challenge is having to come up with a new card each time.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

obby said:


> yeah but


YEAH BUT DAH BEARD IS HERE.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Now that it's official that i'm moving onto round 2 I should probably decide who to add to my roster. Debating between DDP, Steamboat and Misawa.

Any suggestions guys?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> You can have the odd rematch but I'd prefer no repeats of main events. Otherwise someone like Ratman could just do Sting/Taker again in round 3 or something, and that's not particularly fair and part of the challenge is having to come up with a new card each time.


Right, I wasn't planning to rematch the main event. Punk/Piper in a best of 5, though. :mark::mark:


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Now that it's official that i'm moving onto round 2 I should probably decide who to add to my roster. Debating between DDP, Steamboat and Misawa.
> 
> Any suggestions guys?


Hernandez 8*D


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Now that it's official that i'm moving onto round 2 I should probably decide who to add to my roster. Debating between DDP, Steamboat and Misawa.
> 
> Any suggestions guys?


Awsmash had a pretty nice roster from the top down. I think Steamboat is the obvious choice here, though.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Owen Vs Steamboat Tis obvious.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yeah I ain't trying to do Sting vs Taker again. Glad I got Sting though, since he never wrestled in WWE, there a ton of guys I could match him up with that he has never faced.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

UNDISPUTED CHAMPIONSHIP WRESTLING – UNSTOPPABLE RESULTS


_The Midnight Express Vs The Rock N’ Roll Express – Undisputed Tag Team Championship_

The final battle and our opener for the evening ended when The Midnight Express took out Gibson for the 1-2-3 to retain their belts. The Rock N’ Roll Express were poised to make a comeback down the road until Eaton & Lane decided to Pillmanize Robert Gibson, breaking his leg and taking him out indefinitely. The future of the Rock N’ Roll Express is in doubt for the next big show, but there’s a chance that a young high flyer may offer to take the role of Gibson to come back against the devious Midnight Express.

_The Miz Vs Jack Evans Vs Matt Hardy – TLC Match for the Undisputed Intercontinental Championship_

This match tore the house down, with Miz sneaking around while Evans & Hardy pounded each other and put on a high flying spectacle for the fans. In the end however, it was Jack Evans who was able to grab the belt after sending Miz flying and crashing through two tables, winning the IC title for all of his fans. Miz took quite the beating here and will look to rebound on the next show, while Hardy has his eyes set somewhere else and Evans begins to search for new challengers.

_KENTA Vs Kenta Kobashi – 60 Minute Ironman Match w/ Kobashi’s career on the line_

This one was insane and definitely had the fans in a frenzy. Kobashi was getting hammered by KENTA’s vicious onslaught with stiff kicks and found himself down by one with five minutes left to go. After a small package got Kobashi all tied up, he called for the burning hammer to put away his student once and for all, only for Kenta to deliver a vicious low blow, ending the match at 6-5 for Kobashi. After the match, KENTA snapped and delivered an insane beatdown on a vulnerable Kobashi. Will Kobashi ever get his revenge on the former student, or will he let his career fade out with a victory, even if it means leaving with unsettled business?

_Shane McMahon Vs Mark Henry W/ Bobby Heenan – Last Man Standing for Shane’s COO Job_

A hardcore David Vs Goliath battle from top to bottom, Shane was getting beaten down the entire match until making a comeback towards the end despite heavy Heenan interference. Shane was about to deliver a vicious Van-Terminator to the face of Henry to put him out for good, until Heenan was about to intervene. This prompted Shane’s brother in law TRIPLE H to head to the ring to seemingly help Shane, only for HHH to shock the fans by laying out Shane with a pedigree for the 10 count. Triple H got on the microphone afterwards and cut a promo about how he’s the new COO of the company, and that this was his plan all along. He proceeds to knock Shane out with a sledgehammer once again, citing that he will rule the wrestling world no matter who Shane’s daddy is, and that there’s a NEW CORPORATION in town; Heenan as the manager, Henry as the muscle, HHH as the leader and an undisclosed fourth member. HHH grants Henry a title shot at the next show and says that soon enough, everything will belong to the New Corporation.

_Mike Tyson Vs Floyd Mayweather – Celebrity Bout_

This one wasn’t a technical masterpiece, but a ten minute brawl that featured a ton of punching and grappling and just two guys pounding on each other. Floyd got the edge on the heel Tyson late and was going to make him pay for what he did to Floyd previously, only for the CORPORATION to storm the ring and take out Floyd & the referee, rendering the match a no-contest. Tyson stands tall as he is announced as the fourth and final member of the group alongside HHH, Henry, & Heenan, as the fans stare in shock while the company looks to be doomed. Tyson gets on the mic and says that he has his eyes set on a certain somebody he has unfinished business with from 1998, and says that the corporation will see him real soon.

_Brock Lesnar Vs Steve Austin – Undisputed World Championship_

After witnessing a night of shocking events, the main event delivered with no interference. Sone Cold was seemingly distressed about a potential Mike Tyson appearance, but Tyson didn’t show up to interfere. Brock locked in his vicious kimura early and was determined to break the arm, but Austin showed perseverance and never quit. After dominating Austin for quite some time, Austin managed to hit a stunner out of nowhere, to only a two count on the beast. After Austin kicking out of an F-5 Brock didn’t know what to do, so he decided to try something crazy; a shooting star press for the victory on Austin, ending the dream match once and for all. After the war, Austin and Lesnar were about to shake hands when Henry and Tyson hit the ring. Brock & Austin had other plans, as they brawled with the two members of the corporation until Austin and Brock were standing tall together to end the show.​


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Aren't you getting Triple H now, Evan? Is the end of your first card going to have an impact on your next one, like the last draft?

Edit: I only read the Austin/Lesnar results the first time. Now I get it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Congrats to all that moved forward....U all deserved it..job well done! (Y)

As a member who was in the semifinals in the last draft and now getting elminated in round 1...i must say it's a downer but will make me plan harder, smarter, and better next time!

Right now i think anyone can take the draft championship and win...but upon looking at everyone's cards...i must say i'm rather marking out for redskins25 overall roster at the moment (Y) 
And...also the Ratman's Taker vs Sting was GOAT match of this draft in my opinion.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Sets up a big TRIPLE MAIN EVENT for my next show.

Can't fucking wait, just have to do a few little write ups as my card has been planned out for a while just in case I had won.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Last Draft I just put random stuff together and hoped for the best and I got to the Final. This draft, I actually tried to plan stuff and plan my cards out correctly and I got eliminated First Round.

NOTE: DON'T PLAN.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Miz for the WWE title or NO BUYS.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Please, I only drafted Miz because I knew it would get BUYZ if I had him getting dismantled on every show. I sent him through two tables on the last show, how will I torture him on the next show?

:brock


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Congrats to all that moved forward....U all deserved it..job well done! (Y)
> 
> As a member who was in the semifinals in the last draft and now getting elminated in round 1...i must say it's a downer but will make me plan harder, smarter, and better next time!
> 
> ...


Thanks bro


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I'd buy Brock squashing Miz for 22 minutes.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I was debating not bumping the topic because it was tied. That probably would have been best now. 

NOTE: Don't bump.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

AwSmash's Ricky Steamboat/Mitsuharu Misawa Ladder Match was the GOAT match of this draft imo. :side:

Let's just simulate the rest of the draft and start the next one. :vince


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Congrats to all that moved forward....U all deserved it..job well done! (Y)
> 
> As a member who was in the semifinals in the last draft and now getting elminated in round 1...i must say it's a downer but will make me plan harder, smarter, and better next time!
> 
> ...


Thanks my good man, dont have any regrets with the declined trade offers I did, only thing is I could of gotten Owen for bourne/kidman


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Try getting eliminated in the first round of both drafts, Chan. :bron3

I'll have to try to figure out what everyone likes. :hmm:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

AwSmash said:


> Try getting eliminated in the first round of both drafts, Chan. :bron3
> 
> I'll have to try to figure out what everyone likes. :hmm:


Tag Team Matches. Lots of 'em!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AwSmash said:


> Try getting eliminated in the first round of both drafts, Chan. :bron3
> 
> I'll have to try to figure out what everyone likes. :hmm:


Awwwww AwSmash..i'm sorry 

Hmmmm good question as far as what everyone likes..obviously none of us can satisfy everybody on here...just give it ur best next time...maybe change it up a bit and you'll do well! :agree:


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

AwSmash said:


> Try getting eliminated in the first round of both drafts, Chan. :bron3
> 
> I'll have to try to figure out what everyone likes. :hmm:


Apparently the people don't like anyone from before the Attitude Era, even though its a "History Draft"


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Randomizer for the second round now PLZ.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Really don't know who to pick. Probably going to be Jericho.

Even though he's the biggest threat, I hope I get paired up with Beast.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

I don't want any part of you  

In all honesty though, I don't think there's anybody I WANNA face, everybody seems like their ready to KILL IT.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> Randomizer for the second round now PLZ.


SOON.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Even though 2 matches are still going on, both look like they are finished. So I've done the randomizer and the next round of matches are in. Round 2 will consist of 5 1vs1 matches, which will get us down to 5 players for round 3, where there will have to be one triple threat match. Everyone seemed to prefer this way when I asked around a few weeks ago. So, I'll do this round one by one. The first match is...

Jamjam22 vs The Ratman


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

EDIT: :mark:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Isotopes vs redskins25


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

iwatchwrestling vs EskiBhoy


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Obby vs The Beast Incarnate

which of course means...

DiabeticDave vs HollywoodNightmare



Spoiler: Randomizer















I'll probably do this over 3 days. Something like:

*First Day*
Jamjam22 vs The Ratman
Istopes vs redskins25

*Second Day*
iwatchwrestling vs EskiBhoy
Obby vs The Beast Incarnate

*Third Day*
DiabeticDave vs HollywoodNightmare

Maybe. Probably looking to start the next round on Sunday.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Round 2 :mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Poor JamJam.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

wait did I win mines ?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Poor JamJam.


I don't know man, I might be screwed. I already used Sting vs Taker so I won't do that again. It will be difficult writing a card for round 2.


And congrats to the other 9 guys who advanced to round 2.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

yea mine may be built just for the 1 round


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

I would like to take the hulkster from CL and release LT


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Iron Sheik to bury the Hulkster or NO BUYS.

Also, I'm taking Randy Orton, and dropping Eva Marie. Shocking drop, I know.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I already PM'ed ABH about it but i'm dropping Matt Cross and adding Ricky Steamboat to my roster.

Hopefully I can make it past Dave, still doing some last minute planning for my card.

In the meantime maybe i'll put the results of Nightmare Mania 1 up here.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Not feeling my undercard this time. Think it's okay, but hopefully the double main event can carry this card, like it probably did in the first.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I'm dropping Rob Terry and picking up Y2J.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Ratman huh? Interesting.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Jamjam22 said:


> Ratman huh? Interesting.


I'm writing my card out now and there's some roadblocks here. But good luck brotha.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Looks like the last round 2 matchup is being saved for last eh Dave?


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

The Ratman said:


> I'm writing my card out now and there's some roadblocks here. But good luck brotha.


Good luck to you too man. Looking forward to seeing what we come up with.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

When do cards have to be sent in by?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

If the next round isn't starting until Saturday or Sunday, about then, I guess.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Got my main event written up. I think it would be a great storyline and match if it was real.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The deadline for cards is Sunday morning at the latest. If that's not long enough then I'll push the deadline back a day.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Ight yeah I should be done by then for sure. By tomorrow i should be sending in the card.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> The deadline for cards is Sunday morning at the latest. If that's not long enough then I'll push the deadline back a day.


If people can get it in earlier, then I'd say post it asap. But that's just me. Really excited for the 2nd round even if I may be getting eliminated, lol.


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Jamjam22 said:


> If people can get it in earlier, then I'd say post it asap. But that's just me. Really excited for the 2nd round even if I may be getting eliminated, lol.


You beat the GOATest card of all time in R1, I think you'll be just fine in R2 :angel


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm really disappointed in my effort throughout, from the beginning of the draft through to makiing my card. 

Good luck to all the winner moving forward. 

I'm keen to see the new modified cards.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Looking forward to the next matchups (Y)


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Looking forward to the next matchups (Y)


Me too.

I hope Jamjam sent his card in, maybe we can start a little earlier?


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

has anybody heard from Isotope ? Are match is first and havent heard a thing


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Nope. He hasn't been online in a few days.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

when do i need my card in by?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

obby said:


> when do i need my card in by?


Tomorrow morning.

Which reminds me I still gotta send mine in.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Sent mine last night. Hope I can do as good as the first round.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

My card has been sent in. Hopefully it's enough to beat Dave and move onto round 3!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Has anyone actually heard from Isotopes? His match is today but I don't think he even knows he's in the next round? EVERYBODY FREAK OUT.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I may postpone the first matches until tomorrow since there's still 3 people that haven't sent me a card.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

I'll send mine later today, got in a pretty bad car wreck last night and LIVED thank god.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> I'll send mine later today, got in a pretty bad car wreck last night and LIVED thank god.


Phew. I thought you were a ghost. Hope you're okay!

Oh, if Isotopes isn't here, Holla Hollamania is happy to step in for another round.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> I'll send mine later today, got in a pretty bad car wreck last night and LIVED thank god.


That's fine. Glad you're ok, man.

Istopes hasn't been online for a few days, so I'll give him the benefit of the doubt before doing anything drastic.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Holla Hollamania tho.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Do me and jamjam go tomorrow then?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> I'll send mine later today, got in a pretty bad car wreck last night and LIVED thank god.


Glad your alright. How's the car?

Also if Isotopes no shows just make a random card for him.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

The Ratman said:


> Do me and jamjam go tomorrow then?


Yes. And if Topes doesn't show I'll just make his card for him. Evan (Beast) says he'll be giving in his soon-ish, still got nothing from EskiBhoy though.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> And if Topes doesn't show I'll just make his card for him.


:jose

Holla Hollamania tho...


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> I'll send mine later today, got in a pretty bad car wreck last night and LIVED thank god.




CONGRATULATIONS ON THE LIFE


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Daiko said:


> :jose
> 
> Holla Hollamania tho...


:brie


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> :brie


Give me 5-10 minutes and I'll have a decent GIF response made.. I'll edit in in here. (Or announce that I got bored and gave up)

I gave up.. Fuck you :jose


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

take it easy on me ABH if you do :hbk2


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cant wait for the new cards and matchups :mark: :mark:


----------



## EskiBhoy (Jun 27, 2013)

Just caught up after being offline for over a week.

Thanks to everyone who voted for me!

I will drop Buff Bagwell from my roster and replace him with Booker T.

I have sent my rushed round 2 card in, hopefully if I make it to round 3 I have more time to put effort into my card. Definitely found this round harder having made most of the matches I wanted to make in my last card.

Best of luck to iwatchwrestling in this round. May the best card win.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

When are the cards going to up?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Soon. Isotopes hasn't been on for 3 days so I'll have to make his card myself.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Btw Ratman, the picture you've got to accompany your card isn't working for me. PM me the image url and I can upload it and get it working (hopefully).


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Just get rid of it and put RATMANIA V to replace it


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

no write ups ABH :lol

dont giving him any advantages

ABH I write some write ups I pm you in a seconded


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah I'm not writing Topes any descriptions or anything. If you want to send some in do it quick since I'm about to start on the next match.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

yep give me 5 mins


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

sending it now


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

*#LegacyOrRiot*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Are the next two matches going up today?


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

I think redskins or maybe Jamjam are my new favourites to win this thing.

Redskins has his choice of either Shawn Michaels (DX) vs. Hollywood Hogan (NWO), Shawn Michaels vs. Kurt Angle or Shawn Michaels vs Bret Hart.

The next round should be interesting.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

AwSmash said:


> I think redskins or maybe Jamjam are my new favourites to win this thing.
> 
> Redskins has his choice of either Shawn Michaels (DX) vs. Hollywood Hogan (NWO), Shawn Michaels vs. Kurt Angle or Shawn Michaels vs Bret Hart.
> 
> The next round should be interesting.


Agreed. These two have a good chance of winning this. Would like to see these two in the finals.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I think if I advance past Dave I have a slim chance to sneak in the win. I'd have Rey or Eddie added to my roster which is strong already and then if I got a decent draw next round i'd get another big star. 

But jamjam is still the favorite to win IMO.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Don't know. Feel like it's wide open. Beast has been running away with his matchups, and his roster can only get stronger. Also agree that Redskins and Jam have good rosters. My next roster addition could make things interesting for me, so there's that. 

Need to go back and look at Hollywood and Dave's rosters.

Edit: Oh yeah, Hollywood does have a nice looking roster. Owen/Steamboat was a GOAT matchup.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Also remember everyone: Whoever advances to the final gets to pick *two* wrestlers from the losers roster.


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

Will there be another History Draft?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Rhodes Scholar said:


> Will there be another History Draft?


If the Winner decides to take over, yes.
If he doesn't want to carry on. Yes.. Holla Hollamania would just make its move to take over the HollaHollastory Draft.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Havent been on much the last couple of days, but anyways, thanks for voting for me and I appreciate the respect, I am the best in the world though unk just so you know

Good job to Isotope, I can be honest now that its over, I was conflicted :lol because if anybody knows or see my posts I jizz over his Main event daily


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

So, I'll take Mick Foley and drop Jack Lanza.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Daiko said:


> If the Winner decides to take over, yes.
> If he doesn't want to carry on. Yes.. Holla Hollamania would just make its move to take over the HollaHollastory Draft.


Then we can really get dat heel alliance going. :mark:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I wouldn't mind doing it if the winner doesn't want to.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Right, I know I said I'd post the semi final matches last night but I totally forgot so here they are now. It's pretty early but I'm out for the rest of the day so I'm doing them now. Remember, this round contains one singles match and one triple threat. One player will go through from each match. If you are drawn in the triple threat match then I apologize, but someone has to be in there. Whoever progresses to the final gets to pick *two* wrestlers from the losers roster. Whoever wins the triple threat gets to pick one from each of the losers roster if they like, or both wrestlers can come from the same roster.

And the semi final matches are...



Spoiler: THE BIG REVEAL



iwatchwrestling vs DiabeticDave

The Beast Incarnate vs redskins25 vs Jamjam22



Spoiler: Spoilerception


















If you haven't done so yet, please PM me telling me who you will be taking from the losers roster from your round 2 matches. I'm not sure exactly when the deadline will be for the next matchcards, but sometime early next week would be good. I'll let everyone discuss that. Good luck to the 5 remaining players!

:hayden2


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow. That's all I gotta say. Pretty stoked for this! (Y)


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The 3 best cards in one match. Should be a good one.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Holy shit


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Oh, you've gotta be fucking kidding me.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Avoided the triple threat :yes


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Avoided the triple threat :yes


Now you must avenge my death and defeat the evil one they call Dave.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Torn on who to take tbh, everyone knows who I want, but someone else makes more sense for my card, but I need everthing for this round and idk if it has less star power

When do we have to pm our cards and choose who to take from the last rd ?


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Triple H Vs Kobashi?
Austin Vs Kobashi?
Austin Vs Cena?
Brock Vs Mayweather?
Brock Vs Tyson?

Cena Vs MIZ?

:heyman6


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cant wait for the new cards! (Y)


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Damn that Triple H sig and avatar is so fucking sick


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

IWW and Dave have sent their cards in, so the first match is ready to for tomorrow if everyone's happy with that. I think I'll set a deadline of tomorrow night (regardless of where you live) for the cards to be in, then the mega-awesome triple threat main event can happen on Wednesday. Capiche?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

If we've both sent our cards in, can you throw it up there today? Unless you want to have everyone's stuff in and start the matches on back to back days, I understand. 

I CAN'T WAIT THOUGH :mark:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah I'd prefer to do them on back-to-back days. But if I get matchcards in over the next few hours and can definitely confirm the triple threat for tomorrow, then I can post the first match today.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Makes sense. COME ON GUYZ


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh shit, yea in a couple days is better for me. Oh right I choose HBK (GOAT) off of isotope and drop Jack briscoe


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Getting my card ready now; hold on guys.

:HHH2


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*THE HISTORY WRESTLING DRAFT AWARDS*









It's finally here, after hours of anticipation the *HISTORY WRESTLING DRAFT AWARDS* are upon us. The votes have been tallied, almost everyone has rented out a nice tux and we're ready for the arrivals. Notable ones are redskins25 turning up wearing his idol HBK's super short-shorts without any shame whatsoever, Corporate KingOfKings attempts HHH's patented water spit but fails miserably and his date is not impressed, while Daiko arrives flat-out drunk claiming the awards were his idea and he'll sue everyone that doesn't agree with him. Everyone finally settles, with new champion Jamjam arriving on horseback before finally settling down front and center in a custom-built throne. Everyone behind him can't see. Onto the first award:

*BEST TRADER*








*WINNER:* DiabeticDave

Unlike some of the other awards, this first one was pretty clear cut. Dave got a lot of votes and is awarded best trader. Most people were surprised and probably chuckled when Dave traded away Undertaker, but it turned out to be a great decision as he made his way to the final where he was narrowly beaten by Jamjam.

*BEST TRADE*








*WINNER:* Corporate KingOfKings

KOK wins best trade for managing to pick up Stone Cold Steve Austin for his roster from Scott Hall's Ghost in a big trade that included Randy Orton, The Big Show and Andre The Giant all moving the other way. It's safe to say this trade worked out as KOK managed to get to the semi finals for the second draft running.

*BEST DRAFT PICK*








*WINNER:* Stone Cold Steve Austin at Round 1 Pick #4

Perhaps the biggest star of all time, but three wrestlers were chosen before him in the draft. Former player Johnbon-HBK managed to pick him up at #4, and most voters agreed that this was a steal and was the best overall pick of the draft. Who went before him? Triple H, Shawn Michaels and...Mitsuharu Misawa.

*BEST CARD*








*WINNER:* Jamjam22 in the final

A very prestigious award, and Jamjam wins it for his great matchcard in the final. This was very close, there were lots of different choices but two that came close were Corporate KingOfKings in the triple threat semi final, and Ratman's Round 1 card which included Sting vs The Undertaker. Jamjam has one of his new bitches collect the award for him.

*BEST MATCH (PLAYERS)*








*WINNER:* Semi Final #1 - iwatchwrestling vs DiabeticDave

A great match that probably took the votes due to it's amazing ending, with Dave pipping IWW to the win with a late flurry of votes, one in the last ten minutes of the match. Others that came close were Corporate KingOfKings vs Jamjam22 in the semi final tiebreaker, and the final itself between DiabeticDave and Jamjam22.

*BEST MATCH (WRESTLERS)*








*WINNER:* Undertaker vs Sting - Ratman in Round 1

A dream match of most, Ratman did some smart trading to get these two together and it's no surprise that it is voted as the best match put together during the draft.

*OVERACHIEVER*








*WINNER:* DiabeticDave

Dave picks up his second solo award of the evening. Despite being voted as the best trader, clearly people weren't convinced that Dave would go that far in the draft. Obviously he proved them wrong by making an appearance in the final and narrowly beating out redksins25 for this award.

*WORST TRADER*








*WINNER:* Scott Hall's Ghost

Despite joining late in the draft, clearly voters weren't convinced by SHG's trading away of Stone Cold Steve Austin. Had he kept hold of him, would he have got any further? Though he was hampered by taking over a half-completed roster.

*WORST TRADE*








*WINNER:* Scott Hall's Ghost

SHG is straight back onto the stage to collect a second award that goes hand-in-hand with his first. Most of the players would have killed to have Steve Austin on their roster, and clearly were distraught that someone would simply trade him away, no matter how good the deal was.

*WORST DRAFT PICK*








*WINNER:* TIE: Alex Riley by The Fourth Wall & Eva Marie by iwatchwrestling

There were many different votes in this category. Rampage Jackson, Torrie Wilson, Santino Marella and Christy Hemme all got votes, but this ended in a tie. Clearly no one here thinks much of Alex Riley, and that may have been one reason for TFW being eliminated early. IWW's pick of Eva Marie was heavily scrutinized when it happened, and there's probably a good chance she won't be getting picked in the next draft. Hey, at least she's still better than David Arquette, right?

*WORST MATCH (PLAYERS)*








*WINNER:* The Ratman vs DwayneAustin in Round 1

The Ratman, with his main event of Taker/Sting ready and waiting, was the last person anyone wanted to be paired up with in round one. Unfortunately for Dwayne, he was the man that got randomized up against him. What followed was a heavy burial, the likes of which haven't been seen in the history draft before. Ratman ran out a 21-1 winner, and even Dwayne claimed he would have voted for Ratman.

*WORST MATCH (WRESTLERS)*








*WINNER:* Career vs Contract: Stephanie McMahon vs Eva Marie - iwatchwrestling in Round 1

A match born on Total Divas, but a match that no one seemed to want to see. It didn't seem to matter in the grand scheme of things though, as IWW's card was still strong enough to move onto round 2.

*UNDERACHIEVER*








*WINNER:* The Fourth Wall

After being a losing finalist in the first history draft, big things were again expected of TFW. However, a tight loss to Obby in the first round surprised everyone and one of the favourites for the tournament was eliminated. TFW will surely be looking to avenge his early exit next time.

*STRANGEST MATCH SCHEDULED*








*WINNER:* Enzo Amore vs Zack Ryder - Gambit in Round 1

This weird concoction of a match was considered the strangest match scheduled in the whole draft by voters. It didn't seem to work for Gambit as he was defeated by DiabeticDave in the very first match.

*BEST FEUD DESCRIPTION*








*WINNER:* Sting vs Chris Jericho w/Vince McMahon - The Ratman in Round 2.

This _just_ beat out KOK's description of Austin/Cena, but both would have been worthy winners. The write-up for anyone that missed it:



Spoiler: Jericho vs Sting



*Sting vs. Chris Jericho w/ Vince McMahon 
Special Guest Referee Eric Bischoff
If Chris Jericho wins, Sting must sign with the WWE*
Vince McMahon has had the greatest wrestlers of all time compete in his wrestling promotion. Some of the greatest like Hulk Hogan, Shawn Michaels, Bret Hart, The Undertaker, Stone Cold, and The Rock. But Vince has been trying to beg to sign one more wrestler to add to this elite group of wrestlers. Vince has been trying for years to get Sting to sign with the WWE. Sting had finally responded to McMahon and said he doesn’t like him, doesn’t want to work with him, and isn’t interested in signing with the WWE. He is a WCW wrestler and would never work for the wrestling promotion that took WCW out of business. Vince then told Sting, what if they had a match together. If Sting loses then he must sign with WWE, if Sting wins then Vince will never bother him again. Sting finally agreed to the deal if he can pick the special guest referee. At the contract signing after Sting signed the contract, Vince told him instead of him wrestling, there will be someone to represent him in this match. Then there was a shocking return of Chris Jericho when he attacked Sting from behind. The following week, Sting announced that the special guest referee would be someone they that both hate and want to destroy. Sting choose Vince McMahons number 1 rival Eric Bischoff to be the special guest referee. Can Vince McMahon trust Chris Jericho on representing him to get Sting on the WWE roster? Will Eric Bischoff screw McMahon and Jericho in the match? Will Sting be the newest member on the WWE roster after this match? Two of the greatest wrestlers of all time, WCW icon Sting will compete against former WCW wrestler and future WWE Hall of Famer in a one on one match up in the main event at Ratmania V.



*BIGGEST UPSET WIN*








*WINNER: *Obby defeats The Fourth Wall in Round 1

Obby's one vote victory over the original drafts finalist was a close, tense affair and was considered the biggest upset of the whole draft. DiabeticDave's miracle victory over iwatchwrestling was a close second.

**SPECIAL AWARD* - THE PERSON WHO SENT ABH THE MOST PICKS IN ADVANCE*








*WINNER:* Tie: Mr Cook & Jamjam22

This special award was chosen by the inaugural draft winner ABH, awarding the two people who consistently sent him their draft choices ahead of time in an attempt to keep the draft running smoothly. Congrats to Mr Cook and Jamjam, hopefully others can follow suit in the next draft.

*BEST MOMENT*









And finally we arrive at best moment. There were a number of different ideas for this. Some that came close were Dave's late comeback against IWW, the drafting finally being over, Daiko coming up with the draft awards and Jamjam winning the final. However, the award goes to:

*WINNER:* The brothers controversy

The controversial reveal of two former players being real-life brothers and planning a conspiracy to take over the world, starting with a Wrestling Forum history draft. They thought no one would suspect a thing, until their plan was brought out into the open and they were exposed. Controversy to match the Montreal Screwjob.

-------------------------------------------

Those are all the awards. Thanks to everyone who was involved in the draft itself and the voting for this. Congrats to Jamjam22 who is the champion. However, he has revealed that he will not be returning for the next draft due to time constraints. That means the usual plan of having the winner host the next draft cannot happen this time. The Ratman mentioned an interesting idea that he'll probably repeat in here and go into more detail about. Now that this draft is over, discussion and planning can start on how, when and where(?) the next draft can get started. ​


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao :lmao this is glorious good lord, yea I'm sorry SHG but dude you made some bad trades man, SCSA ? you gave me kawada for nothing either, just ribbing you man

I'm shocked the triple threat didn't win MOTY, but that iww/dd round was pretty good, I'm happy I was a part of this whole thing, it started off rocky with the draft time table, but all in all I had a good time, and thanks to Chan for PMing me to be apart of it and ABH for doing this


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Great stuff. :terry

LOL'd at the last one.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for the votes guys. I hope you like my tux though.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

The brothers :lmao that was soo funny, havent seen them on this entire site since


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I won something :mark:. And I had a description ready for the strange match lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

I have arrived ( no shame as ABh says)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Woo, I got a few awards.

Underachiever makes me sad though. I had the GOAT :bryan on my roster. :bron3


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I knew Eva Marie would be hated. GOAT heel. She even got me two awards, and I won match of the year. I win everything. :trips


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

_These *hic* these fuckin' things were me, heh, my idea. *hic* Shcre.. Waiter, drink here. I love you all so much. You're brothers to me. *Breaks down* I love you guys._


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

To expand on what I said earlier. I was thinking that we should get a chance to have a match against everyone. For example once a week we face someone new. And we keep track of the wins and loses and who has the best records goes to a tournament playoff type thing. A lot like fantasy football if you ever played it. 

But then I thought there would be a lot of repeat matches made and would get old and boring. So you have any thoughts or ideas on that you should share that with us.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

A new draft after every round of matches.

The drafting seems to take around a month and half, maybe, to complete. Twenty members.

We would be finished in Spring 2016. :moyes1

















Or whatever ideas you guys come up with, I don't mind either way.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I like the idea, like you mentioned though the problem would be repeat matches. In the current draft people get to take a wrestler from the card they defeat, in this scenario that wouldn't work. Unless we came up with an alternative of some sort. Maybe some sort of lottery thing between matches?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Also I have an idea that could get the draft done in one day. We randomize every round. Lets say 20 people sign up, each person gets a number 1-20, and we put 20 wrestlers in the randomizer and the wrestler that is paired up with your number is the wrestler you get.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Interesting. It would definitely get it completed quicker. I think people do like the drafting aspect of the game though, even if it does take a while. I'm sure we could shorten the drafting in some way though. Maybe the first 5 or so rounds run as normal since that's when all the top guys get picked. Then in the later rounds it could be random since those wrestlers are usually less important?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I think stricter rules for guys who miss their turn and don't PM their choices. There's no real excuse for being like almost a day late sometimes.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

AlienBountyHunter said:


> Interesting. It would definitely get it completed quicker. I think people do like the drafting aspect of the game though, even if it does take a while. I'm sure we could shorten the drafting in some way though. Maybe the first 5 or so rounds run as normal since that's when all the top guys get picked. Then in the later rounds it could be random since those wrestlers are usually less important?


I agree with you, I really do like that drafting but just takes so long. Like you said, I think it would cool to do it after the first 5 rounds.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm pretty much along for the ride, so whatever is decided I'm cool with. I do think stricter rules for people who miss picks are in order though. The next moderator should totally be a dictator.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

There was 18 rounds last time. For arguments sake, let's assume it'll be the same again. The first 6/7/8 rounds usually go quicker because people are more interested in the bigger stars and don't want to miss their picks. You could run the first 7 or 8 rounds like normal (maybe a little less rounds) and then do a random lottery of some sort for all the other rounds. That would mean people would be able to plan a basic card containing their biog stars, but then also have to create from scratch with their lottery picks. Obviously this would also cut down on the draft time. Then if we did Ratmans idea of a fantasy football-type game, after each match the bottom ten rounds could be randomized again maybe? Or maybe people have to swap their big stars or something.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I also though of maybe doing where our rosters face each other and we vote on who we want to win the match. Example from using rosters from the last one, lets say i have Sting represent me and Fourth Wall has Daniel Bryan represents him. And we vote on who went to win, Sting or Daniel Bryan. There would obviously be more than one match. Don't how it would work out and sounds confusing but its just a thought.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

When does signing up start?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Donnacha said:


> I think stricter rules for guys who miss their turn and don't PM their choices. There's no real excuse for being like almost a day late sometimes.


This is needed for sure. I hate when people take FOREVER to make a damn pick. The next draft everybody should be required to PM a list at the start of like 40 names and when their list is beginning to run out or runs out totally they have to PM a new list.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

ATF said:


> When does signing up start?


Not sure yet dude, we're still figuring out how the next draft will run. Would be awesome to have you on board though, when it's time to sign up whoever is running it will shoot you a PM. (Y)


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

BUMP! What's the latest on this?


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah I want some info on this shit.

Two straight semi-finals eliminations. FUCK.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

LET'S START IT RIGHT NOW :mark:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

No idea what's happening with this right now, I think a mini-break from the draft is good though since the first two were back-to-back. Only a few weeks or so though, it's already been finished a week too. Ratman had a good idea of how to run the next one that people seemed to like, but anyone that's got any other ideas are welcome to share them and then everyone can decide how they'd prefer the new draft to be run.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yeah i think my idea would be fun to do but there would be a repeat of too many matches. Unless someome can think of a way so there wouldnt be repeat of matches.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Corporate KingOfKings said:


> Yeah I want some info on this shit.
> 
> Two straight semi-finals eliminations. FUCK.


AT LEAST YOU MADE THE SEMI FINALS!

I don't care if we start now or wait a certain amount of time, I'm more so just wondering how the next one will run and such.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah I don't mind when or how, I think it's good to tweak how it works each time though. Keeps the whole thing fresh. All I know is I'm back to defend my title. THE CHAMP IS HERE.

:cena5


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Still smarting from my semifinal loss to Dave. DAT SCREWJOB.

Aching to start this.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> Still smarting from my semifinal loss to Dave. DAT SCREWJOB.
> 
> Aching to start this.


By chance do you like Triple H? I can't tell.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Who wants to run it? I may be able to.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't have time to I know that.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> By chance do you like Triple H? I can't tell.


Cripple h sux he beries peple and has a big nose. :HHH

:HHH2


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

So is there anyone that wants to run it? If not then i might?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

I'd be happy for you to run it, man. Maybe we could tweak your good idea somehow so there's less matches and then go with that.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah I like the idea Ratman had for fantasy football style.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Maybe something like where we have our rosters face each other in matches. So like my top guy will face someone elses top guy and we vote on who want to win that match. But have like seven matches.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Maybe something like where we have our rosters face each other in matches. So like my top guy will face someone elses top guy and we vote on who want to win that match. But have like seven matches.


Not sure I get this fully.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Not sure I get this fully.


I have it my head but its hard to put in words lol.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

History Draft FTW~!!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:lenny :carl


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

:trips


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:suarez2:lenny:watson:carl:terry


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

:HHH2 :cena4 :vince5

Let's ......get....soon....ready...to...rumble :HHH


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Let's get the History Draft #3 party started.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Who wants who to do it?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd host it again! But work has given me a harder time..i could maybe...but if anyone has more time on their hands that be great!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I have no fucking idea what I'd be doing, so I'll probably have to pass..


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey guys, I'll run it but it'll be run just like all the other history drafts. I gotta get going right now so I don't have the specifics but I'll set the max amount of people at 16. 

*SIGN UP HERE.* When I get back, I'll get everything together.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Jamjam22 said:


> Hey guys, I'll run it but it'll be run just like all the other history drafts. I gotta get going right now so I don't have the specifics but I'll set the max amount of people at 16.
> 
> *SIGN UP HERE.* When I get back, I'll get everything together.


In.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

LET'S DO THIS SHIT! :mark:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I'm in also. I think we should do it like I said earlier where we have to face everyone at least once.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> I'm in also. I think we should do it like I said earlier where we have to face everyone at least once.


Maybe you can show jam how that'd work? 

Also I hope I don't get fucked by the randomizer again.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Holy shit it took me like a couple weeks to realize Gary Oak = Daiko

Is it normal to look a DwayneAustin's sig and feel something growing down there ? had a thing for Candace Michelle for a loong time


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I was actually just watching that sig for like 5 minutes


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Gambit's sig is still better though.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

i'm able to take part in this, just the "hosting" part may be a bit much for me..jamjam seems to be interested in hosting which is cool. and i like the you gotta face everyone storyline


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> *Maybe you can show jam how that'd work?
> *
> Also I hope I don't get fucked by the randomizer again.


Yeah maybe I'll work on that part and jamjam works on the rest. If that's cool with him though of course.



Chan Hung said:


> i'm able to take part in this, just the "hosting" part may be a bit much for me..jamjam seems to be interested in hosting which is cool. and i like the you gotta face everyone storyline


And thanks (Y)


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

IN.

I think the problem with Ratman's idea, is that it might just drag on for too long, with too many matches being seen too many times and people might lose interest.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

AwSmash said:


> IN.
> 
> I think the problem with Ratman's idea, is that it might just drag on for too long, with too many matches being seen too many times and people might lose interest.


Yeah I know me and AlienBountyHunter discussed that earlier and hoped to find a solution for that and so far we have nothing.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

in


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

I'll run it the way it's been run guys, no need to think of another way. It's just simple and easy the way it's been run, so no need to change it. *TEN MORE SPOTS AVAILABLE!*

The participants so far: HollywoodNightmare, Gary Oak, The Ratman, Chan Hung, Awsmash, obby. Am I missing anyone? I'm not sure if you wanted in redskins25, so I didn't add you in, lol.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

IN.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Jam you gonna randomize the draft order every round, once at the start and that's the order we go in each round or go by the order of which people joined?


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

HollywoodNightmare said:


> Jam you gonna randomize the draft order every round, once at the start and that's the order we go in each round or go by the order of which people joined?


For this draft, I think I'll make it fair. So for example, you pick first and the last person who picks is me. For first round, you pick 1st and I pick last. In the next round, I pick first and you pick last. I felt sorry for the guys who always had to pick at the bottom in the last draft, lol.

How's that sound guys?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Or similar to the Big Brother game, we play a game/competition and who ever wins gets the first draft pick.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

SNAIL ORDER or whatever the fuck it's called please. Worked perfectly in game one, totally fair too.


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Or similar to the Big Brother game, we play a game/competition and who ever wins gets the first draft pick.


I like this idea honestly. Something different.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*IN*

Are we gonna randomise the order of the first round?

If we aren't, it looks like I've missed out on picking the GOAT yet again. :jose


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

In. The inaugural champ is back to defend his crown, bitches. Here's a gif to show you how serious I am.










EDIT: Maybe a new thread should be made so that people know the new one is starting?


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

I could probably make some time for this. Never done it before, but I'd like to give it a shot


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Donnacha said:


> *IN*
> 
> Are we gonna randomise the order of the first round?
> 
> If we aren't, it looks like I've missed out on picking the GOAT yet again. :jose


*Round 1 Spoiler Matchup*


Spoiler:  



Donnacha vs. The Ratman


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey guys, so here's an update. The max people I'm letting in is 16 and right now there are 10 people. The way I'll determine the order I'm not sure yet. Either I'm gonna use the randomizer or I'll let you guys play a game like Tetris or Snake and whoever gets the highest score gets the first pick and so on. But honestly, I'm leaning more towards just using the randomizer. Also, we'll be using the snake format. So if you pick 1st in the first round, you'll pick last in the next round.

Anything else I'm missing?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> *Round 1 Spoiler Matchup*
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...


:jones


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Holla Hollamania II incoming :mark:


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

In.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm pretty pumped for this and i love the idea of having each person face everyone at least once. I also agree another "discussion thread" would be a nice idea once the ball gets rolling.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:lenny


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

ERM, SINCE WHEN WAS THIS STARTING?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

In obvs.

Out first round last time, not again obby. :kobe2


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh I'm totally in for this. Third time's a charm.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Two semi final exits in a row.

Nowhere to go but UP or a horrible early exit now.

How many we have left?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I believe 13 so we need 3 more


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Hear to announce the official show-stealer of WF will be in, with the intention concurring the boyhood dream which is the history draft win !!

That was alittle to much


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

WHERE IS GAMBIT????


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

14 people have no signed up. *TWO SPOTS LEFT!* Also, I'll make the discussion thread and selection thread once we get all the players. Btw, how many hours was it until the next person could go ahead and pick? Was it 8 hours?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

8 hours.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*TWO MORE SPOTS AVAILABLE.*

Sign up now guys!


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Bumping this shit. Yeah, where's Gambit?


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

I'd almost rather the last 2 spots be 2 fresh faces to this instead of 2 returning guys.


----------



## Mike Hero (Nov 15, 2012)

im in


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Mike Hero said:


> im in


Thank god. I couldn't cope with another history draft where no one picks the GOAT Fire Ant.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

:lmao


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Mike Hero said:


> im in


Really? You sure?


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm in! Please


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:renee


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

All this Renee :renee :mark:


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Alright, set this shit up Jamjam.  I'm hyped. :siddle


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

FluxCapacitor said:


>


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Just want a confirmation from everyone. PLEASE BE ACTIVE. Just so that the draft can run much faster. Also, a new thread will be made just hold on, making up the rules right now. Also, how many hours do you guys think we should set up before the next person chooses? I believe the last draft was 10 hours, you guys good with sticking with that? And as a new rule, I'm going to REQUIRE everyone to send me a list of at least 15 wrestlers. If you don't send me a list, I don't care, I'm taking you out of the draft :angry:

So yeah, let's start this! Who's ready? :


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:mark:

PM of wrestlers sent.

Picked some obscure guys, don't think many other posters will be choosing them. :lenny


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

6-8 hours, me thinks. If someone hasn't sent a list of wrestlers, they should be punished for it.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Fuck the PM I don't need no list.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I have to send a list?

:sad:


----------

